# October Pumpkins 2016 [47 Pumpkins - 3 Boys, 2 Girls]



## ajarvis

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z56a5e6e220386.gif

​

I didn't see any other posts, so thought I'd make us our own! Due in October!

If you want adding to the list, please add your E.D.D if you know it! 

Congratulations!


*October Due Dates:


1st: ajarvis 
2nd: Lost7 
2nd: Torz 
3rd: mumbee 
4th: Smille24 
5th: Imaginery8X 
7th: ClandestineTX 
8th: MissCassie 
8th: Rozzer 
9th: Kat079 
10th: besty 
10th: bji1981 
11th: lady3 
11th: pam1532 
12th: Unicornwoman 
12th: c beary83 
13th: JCh 
13th: borr.dg.baby 
13th: twinkie2 
13th: emicakess 
14th: corgankidd 
14th: Elz 
14th: MamaHix1409 
14th: Blessedbaby 
17th: jmandrews 
17th: clairelouise 
17th: peanut112 
18th: Rikkitikki 
18th: maria43 
20th: Mummyhannah 
20th: Conundrum 
20th: Shakeitout 
21st: Lawes1987 
21st: Peanut112 
22nd: Ella_Hopeful 
22nd: pandi77 
22nd: Trissy 
23rd: FarfromHome 
23rd: Jkelmum 
24th: Ella86 
24th: sarahsexy57 
24th: FaithyJ 
24th: ashknowsbest  AND 
28th: bubbles82 
29th: Autumn leaves 
30th: smileyfaces 
31st: twickywabbit 


Unconfirmed E.D.D's
 ke29 
 pipsbabybean 
 emerry 



September Due Dates:
30th: Avalanche 
30th: Icecreamtwist 
​*

*Angels* :angel:
ttc126 - Due 1st
Krissie328 - Due 17th
Wantingagirl - EDD unknown.
Lalexf - Due 14th
amy16323 - Due 14th
Midnight_Fairy - Due 22nd
Laroawan ​
If you want your E.D.D added please let me know your E.D.D - I can not add your name if I don't know the date you're due. <3

*Graphics for your Signature Panel: *

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z56a5e6e220386.gif

**https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z56a5e6e220386.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/tC0Rng6.jpg?1

**https://i.imgur.com/tC0Rng6.jpg?1**

https://i.imgur.com/ql1xZNI.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/ql1xZNI.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/stWeYbS.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/stWeYbS.gif**


Pink Bump October Banner:
https://i.imgur.com/1FIoxBZ.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/1FIoxBZ.gif**

Blue Bump October Banner:
https://i.imgur.com/JKYlRmm.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/JKYlRmm.gif**

Gender Neutral October Banner:
https://i.imgur.com/8OZAGCF.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/8OZAGCF.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif**

​To use, Simply Copy & Paste the Codes (Without the **'s) into your Signature.


----------



## ttc126

So glad you started one! I just found out I'm pregnant with my third and I think I'll be due Oct 1 or 2! :) I'll probably be having a September baby though as I always deal with various issues :)

We could call it the October Pumpkin Patch? October Boos? Lol Jelly beans is probably way better than those ;)


----------



## Lost7

ttc126 said:


> So glad you started one! I just found out I'm pregnant with my third and I think I'll be due Oct 1 or 2! :) I'll probably be having a September baby though as I always deal with various issues :)
> 
> We could call it the October Pumpkin Patch? October Boos? Lol Jelly beans is probably way better than those ;)

Hi welcome sweetie!
I LOVE October Pumpkins! What a clever lady!

Congrats Hun, this is my 7th! You're only a few days ahead of me! Have you had a clear blue 2-3 yet? X I'll add you down as 1st Hun x


----------



## Lost7

Bump buddies! Yay! 
Will you be finding out the gender? :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations to you :) I see it's your rainbow!!!!! Very exciting :) Maybe a bit more nerve wracking! 

I think I will find out gender. I already think I'm getting girl vibes, but I only have two boys so how would I know???? Lol :) How about you? Finding out? Any vibes either way? Very happy to have a bump buddy :)


----------



## Lost7

Ohhh exciting for you! I had 2 boys first then a girl! I'm thinking another boy, purely because lack of symptoms... I'll be finding out at 16 weeks hun! Bump buddies feels soooo good, waited so long for this moment! :hugs: What gestation will you find out? :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Are you emotional? Literally ever hour on the hour I am crying. It's happy tears but I am just such an emotional wreck, besides that and a dry mouth I have no symptoms ... yet! :shock: It'll come no doubt. I have 7 CB digitals with conception indicator, I am hoping to see a 2-3 soon. My March MC last year only had 1-2's until he was gone :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Ladies!! Found out today! I'm due October 1st! I've had 2 miscarriages in the last year - one last Dec/Jan and one this past August. So terrified and excited here! hoping for a nice sticky baby! Congrats to you all :)


I like the October Pumpkin Patch :)


----------



## ttc126

I've been a tiny bit emotional and pretty tired! I normally am a night owl and will stay up until 2am! But the past few nights I'm done at 9pm :) I also have a bit of nausea that comes and goes but nothing too bad. I'm hoping to test with a cb digi and see a 2-3 by Tuesday :)


----------



## ttc126

ajarvis said:


> Hi Ladies!! Found out today! I'm due October 1st! I've had 2 miscarriages in the last year - one last Dec/Jan and one this past August. So terrified and excited here! hoping for a nice sticky baby! Congrats to you all :)
> 
> 
> I like the October Pumpkin Patch :)

Congratulations :) I hope your rainbow pregnancy goes perfectly :)


----------



## ajarvis

Thank you :) I'm with you on the tiredness! I was in bed at 8 last night and I'm ready for bed right now. But my 9.5 year old is home from his dad's and he doesn't go to bed til 9 :p


----------



## Lost7

*ajarvis* - Hiya hun! :wave: Welcome to The October Pumpkin Patch! Sorry to hear of your miscarriages hun, I&#8217;ve had 9 miscarriages now over 10 years! Worst I had was last March, so I feel your pain! I&#8217;ll add your due date to the list, will you be finding out the gender or having a surprise? 

*ttc126 *- I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only emotional one here! My FitBit vibrated yesterday to tell me I&#8217;d reached my goal, I sort of screamed at first then cried! :shock: :lol: I tested with a CB digital today and got 2-3! I&#8217;m only 11-13dpo max! Could be another twin pregnancy, hehe! Good luck on Tuesday testing with your CB!




As for me - well....

Well last night I did some research, comparing people's tests strength to their betas to try and guess mine. 

I thought what the hell, let's do my First Response ONE STEP, this is 100miu/ml sensitive - it's not sensitive. 
It's picked it up. :) My beta has to be over 100. 
Then I did a Clearblue with conception indicator, hoping for a 2-3 and guess what? 

I see a beautiful "Pregnant 2-3" before my very eyes. 
"Pregnant" came up on the screen within 5 seconds!
My beta has to be above 153, I am in tears. I think this pregnancy will be successful and I am so grateful. 

TOP FR is a 'One Step'. For this to be :bfp: my beta is already over 100miu/ml.
Bottom FR is a FRER - we all know how sensitive those are!
https://i.imgur.com/1SOX1MF.jpg
Considering I'm only 11DPO, according to FF - I'm definitely thinking another multiple pregnancy!


----------



## Lost7

The only real symptom I have is a dry mouth so far. Although I did feel dizzy last night and had a bout of REAL heartburn, my throat felt like it was on fire! :shock:


----------



## Torz

Hello ladies, congratulations on all your :bfp:

I found out Saturday that I'm expecting number 3 after only a month of trying. I'm so pleased to be expecting an October baby as I have two late summer born boys & I constantly worry about how well they will/are do/ing at school.

Not many symptoms here right now, just sore boobs & some period like pain but I didn't get any real symptoms with my last two pregnancies until 6 weeks or so. 

It's now helping that I have an awful cold so that makes might be masking symptoms right now.

My rough edd is October 2nd


----------



## ttc126

Hi Torz :) Congratulations :) Another mama with #3 on board :)

Lost!!! That's wonderful news about your test!!!!!!!!!! Yeah you may be right with the twins theory! My frer from yesterday was no where near that dark. Kind of anxiety provoking...


----------



## Lost7

*Torz:* - Hiya and Welcome to October Pumpkins. Congratulations on your :bfp:

I also have a cold / chest infection so I wonder if it's masking my symptoms too? I'll add your due date to the 1st page. We're all very close in Due Dates. Will you be finding out the gender?

*ttc126:* - Thank you! I know, secretly I'm delighted if it's another set of twins, either way it'll be okay! Trying to track people down for a beta in the UK is proving hard work. Unless you're miscarrying or have had a previous beta for this pregnancy (which I haven't) you're in tough luck. Consultants secretary away until tomorrow, just stick a needle in my arm and get it over with already! :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks lost! The brain knows a third miscarriage in a row isn't likely. But doesn't really change how I feel lol. Beautiful tests! 

welcome torz!

ttc My frer is not strong at all this morning, but I was also up 4 hours ago peeing haha. So it's just a 4 hour hold. I have one walmart test left. Either tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, probably because you keep peeing hun. Re-test again tomorrow hun. Doubles every 48 hours so try not to watch progression too much... I know, I'm a fine one to talk! :haha:


----------



## ttc126

I used another digi today. I think I was optimistic after your progression Lost :) Anyways, still 1-2. A little worrying. Hopefully everything is fine. I will try to hold out until at least thurs now. I called and got an appointment for Feb 18. I'll also get a scan that day!!!!!! Oh my gosh I'm praying so hard this baby sticks and everything goes ok!!!!!!! :D So exciting! I'm finally getting over the shock I think! 

When will you ladies be sharing your news? So far dh and my best friend know but I'm going to try to hold off telling the rest of my family until after that appointment. :) Ahhhh it's going to be a long 3.5 weeks ;)


----------



## ttc126

I also forgot Lost....that stinks about the betas! I totally understand needing them for reassurance! Last time they stressed me out majorly, so I think I'll pass this time....


----------



## Lost7

I have a scan tomorrow!

"Don't expect to see anything as you're still early but you'll be in the system so whilst you're there demand the bloods"

That's what my doctors just said. 

Googled images of 4 week ultrasounds and they look quite visible. Here's hoping I find out tomorrow 1 or 2!


----------



## ajarvis

As for telling people family friends etc as it comes up. Work I will wait add long as possible! The kids I won't tell till after 13 weeks if I can. They were fenestrated after the first miscarriage!

I'm also trying to cut out caffeine completel . With my oldest I did . My youngest I would have the occasional smal . Trying to break the habit lo . So here at work tired and with a headache. Any other pick me ups that aren't caffeine?


----------



## ajarvis

Lost7 said:


> I have a scan tomorrow!
> 
> "Don't expect to see anything as you're still early but you'll be in the system so whilst you're there demand the bloods"
> 
> That's what my doctors just said.
> 
> Googled images of 4 week ultrasounds and they look quite visible. Here's hoping I find out tomorrow 1 or 2!


There may be a visible sac! Here they won't do a scan that early though. Because there's not much to see. 8 week . Maybe 6 if there's indications of something wrong. Is the earliest. Good luck!


----------



## ttc126

Good luck with your scan Lost :) Yeah there's no way I'd be able to get one here that early... jealous  

ajarvis, I'm cutting out caffeine too. Headache here as well! I thought there was slim to no chance of pregnancy so last week I drank way too much! Headache here today as well.


----------



## ttc126

Also I'm a ditz lol. See how I repeated myself?


----------



## ajarvis

Hah . I feel your pai . I went on a search for hot caffeine free beverages and its like they don't exist :( I drink 2-3 a day min usually. Uhoh lol. Decaf just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Lost7

*ajarvis* - I totally understand the not telling the children until then. I&#8217;m doing the same approach. I always do! Good luck with the caffeine giving up! It&#8217;s hard work!

I&#8217;m hoping there will be something, even if it&#8217;s just a tiny black dot in my womb. With my 2nd to last MC they worried he was ectopic and couldn&#8217;t see anything. And to be honest, I&#8217;m interested to see if it&#8217;s one or two in there! 
My tests seem to be progressing SO fast I am wondering if it&#8217;s twins again!

*ttc126* - Thanks hun! :) I am pleased but I didn&#8217;t ask for it. I want a quantitive beta and progesterone blood test. Doctor said &#8216;&#8217;Right, I&#8217;ve booked you a scan for tomorrow&#8217;&#8217; I&#8217;m like &#8216;&#8217;I didn&#8217;t want a scan!&#8217;&#8217; She said &#8216;Don&#8217;t be ungrateful! It&#8217;s the only way we can get you booked onto the system for the blood draws you want. We don&#8217;t do them at our Surgery so demand them whilst you&#8217;re at the hospital&#8217;&#8217; 
I have to attend with a full bladder and be prepared for a TV scan - great!


----------



## Lost7

How about...


October "Bumpkin" Babes as our thread title? &#10084;&#65039; It literally just came to me!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies :flower: 

Congrats on all of your :bfp:!! 

I got my bfp this morning at 5dpt5dt. 
I transferred 2 5 day blasts on the 21st january. So hopefully they are both sticking or atleast one. 

If i go back my transfer date id be due on or around the 8th :)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/K0n0MC.jpg


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations! When is your due date supposed to be, do you know? Will you be finding out the gender(s)?


----------



## ttc126

Hi MissCassie :)


Lost, it's almost scan and blood time :) Hope you can see something! 

So last night was terrifying. I was having awful cramps and then spotting pink. :( I prayed so hard that the baby is ok. I took another first response. Faint line :( Thought chemical was happening for sure. But my husband and I just kept praying. This morning I have no more bleeding! Also feeling extremely nauseous. And I took a Wal-Mart brand test. Much much darker than the other two of that brand (yes....poas-aholic here). I think the bleeding was implantation and the cramps were upset tummy from stress and eating too much spinach (my craving lol). I was really stressed. I also looked up reviews on the first response test I have with the new handle. Awful! So many people said their lines were so faint but other brands were progressing fine. I think I'll wait a couple days and do my last cb digi and hopefully I'll see that 3+ :)


----------



## Lost7

Already been hun, wrote about it on my Journal, with more POAS pictures too! You're not the only POAS addict here! :haha: 

Sorry you have been through the mill a bit but thank goodness the lines much much darker! :happydance: 

Fingers crossed for the 3+! I've guessed my todays beta is 250ish! Find out tomorrow!


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> Congratulations! When is your due date supposed to be, do you know? Will you be finding out the gender(s)?

If you go by my transfer date id be due on the 8th Oct if its a signleton :)

And yes definitely finding out gender me and my fiancé are too impatient to wait and id like to decorate the nursery.

I tested again at 6dp5dt my line is def getting stronger.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/CWu9On.jpg


----------



## Lost7

That's awesome. I'll add your date down! :D


----------



## Smille24

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies! I am finally here! I got my 1st bfp at 12dpiui. This will be my dh's 1st so he's super excited. My edd is Oct 4th and we will definitely be finding out the gender.


----------



## Lost7

Welcome along Smille24, I think I remember you from some time ago and the TTC boards. Your name sounds familiar. Another one due 4th October, the same as me. :D Happy Days! I'll add your due date down now. Congratulations!


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Welcome along Smille24, I think I remember you from some time ago and the TTC boards. Your name sounds familiar. Another one due 4th October, the same as me. :D Happy Days! I'll add your due date down now. Congratulations!

Yes, I remember you too. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Lost7

You're welcome. :D


----------



## ttc126

Oh ladies....my mother in law passed away unexpectedly early this morning :( I'm having a hard time managing my anxiety.


----------



## ttc126

Oh ladies....my mother in law passed away unexpectedly early this morning :( I'm having a hard time managing my anxiety.


----------



## Lost7

Oh gosh Hun, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Smille24

ttc126 said:


> Oh ladies....my mother in law passed away unexpectedly early this morning :( I'm having a hard time managing my anxiety.

I'm really sorry :hugs:. Do you have someone you can talk to about it to let your emotions out?


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats misscassie and smille24!! So sorry TTC! That's roug . How's your hubby coping?

So emotional mess here already! Fiance says he doesn't remember me being this bad to much later the last two times lo . Oy. Don't know if I'm crying, laughing or both at the same time lol ply so incredibly exhausted. I guess at least I'm not sick too...


----------



## MissCassie

ttc126 said:


> Oh ladies....my mother in law passed away unexpectedly early this morning :( I'm having a hard time managing my anxiety.

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all so much. My husband and I are ok. I think I'm still in shock, but we've also had a lot of peace over the situation. The stress has made it hard to eat, so my morning sickness is really getting into full swing :( I had mild hg with my other two pregnancies. I had hoped to avoid that this time but I'm not sure now if I can. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Smille24

I'm glad you are ok hun. It's very tough to deal with a loss. My thoughts are with you :hug:.

I'm ok. It's hard to eat in the morning and afternoon, but by dinner I'm starving. I'm having a difficult time sleeping as well due to worry. I'm getting my 2nd betas done today so hopefully it'll give me peace.


----------



## ttc126

I hope your betas are perfect hon!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hello ladies! 

I got my first positive test last Tuesday on January 19th :cloud9: 
My EDD is apparently on September 30th however I really think it's going to change to first week of October! Just have that gut feeling haha 

I have not been having many symptoms, just moody, chin acne and tender boobs! Still very early though :)

Nice to meet you all! :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Icecreamtwist!

Not much morning sickness here. Tiredness. Extreme tiredness lol. I've been asleep before 9pm almost every night. Told my mom that and she's like you're prego!! lol. Found out a friend of mine is pregnant too and we are like days apart. That's super awesome and exciting.

Oh and TOTALLY craving hot dogs. So bad. I'm making macaroni cheese and hot dogs for supper as soon as the fiance gets home :p


----------



## Smille24

Congrats ice cream!

Ajarvis- hot dogs of all things lol. Macaroni and cheese sounds yummy. I was craving Chinese all day, so my hubby took me out.


----------



## ajarvis

Seriously! It's so gross. But I can't stop. Even before I found out I had a strange craving and it's so rare I just gave in without thinking about it. Then I had another one earlier this week - gas station hot dog at that!!! - and now this. OMG so good and so bad at the same time.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Thanks ladies :)

I've been eating hummus and pita bread like it's going out of style! That's been my craving haha


----------



## MissCassie

How are we all feeling ladies?


----------



## Smille24

I got my repeat betas and they're now 362! I've been worried all day.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

I've just hit my 5 week mark today, feeling tired, but thats just probably due to having 2 days off and now going back to work today... boooo lol... I'm feeling very emotional today, no idea why, but I just feel like I want to cry for no reason at all. So annoying!! :(

Edit: I also might be feeling a tiny bit nauseous... I'm not very sure, but I just don't feel like my stomach feels 100% today. The all natural prenatals that I take have a bit of ginger in them, so maybe they are helping with nausea. Who knows!


----------



## ttc126

I'm feeling ok. No real nausea today, just more of a no appetite feeling


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> I got my repeat betas and they're now 362! I've been worried all day.

Me too. I've been made to wait all day for the results despite them coming in yesterday afternoon. Mines 491. That's an increase of 115%. Definitely doubling as they should, all things are pointing towards a successful pregnancy.


----------



## ttc126

Yay for great betas!!!!


----------



## ajarvis

glad your betas are good ladies! I've gone from ravenously wanting hot dogs the last few days to today not overly hungry at all :p using it as an opportunity to eat healthy haha. Exhausted cause the SO was being an ass last night. Why don't they get the utter fatigue and need to sleep?!?


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I got my repeat betas and they're now 362! I've been worried all day.
> 
> Me too. I've been made to wait all day for the results despite them coming in yesterday afternoon. Mines 491. That's an increase of 115%. Definitely doubling as they should, all things are pointing towards a successful pregnancy.Click to expand...

That's great! I go for a scan on Wed so they can make sure it's in the uterus. I feel in a good place right now after getting my numbers back.


----------



## Lost7

I had my scan at 4 weeks + 1. Although the lining was preparing and they 'thought' they could see what was the beginning of the sac they were not sure. Another 13 days until my 6+3 scan. They should be able to listen in to the HB too. 

Just done a couple of LIVE tests (mid-day) for my Channel. 

I am full of cold - Sneezing and a badly runny nose. Still symptom free. Won't be long until my CB says 3+.


----------



## Smille24

That's great! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lost7

Thank you!


----------



## Avalanche

Could I possibly gate crash? I'm due September 30th but as my daughter was 2 weeks late I have a feeling that I will go overdue!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hey avalanche we are due the exact same day! :)


----------



## Avalanche

Oh wow! :) how you feeling?


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Overall I feel fine! Today I was pretty tired but that's also mostly because I woke at 6am to go pee and then couldnt go back to sleep and I worked at 10am only... also went to bed a little late, around 12:45am. 

Honestly though I can't complain! I get small/mild cramping at times but thats about it *knocks on wood* lol 

What about you? :)


----------



## Avalanche

Icecreamtwist said:


> Overall I feel fine! Today I was pretty tired but that's also mostly because I woke at 6am to go pee and then couldnt go back to sleep and I worked at 10am only... also went to bed a little late, around 12:45am.
> 
> Honestly though I can't complain! I get small/mild cramping at times but thats about it *knocks on wood* lol
> 
> What about you? :)

Boobs are so sore, have a cold/congestion and lots of period pain. OH keeps laughing at me! So funny we're due the same day. I don't think it's sunk in yet that I'm pregnant as only tested positive today.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Me it's sinking in day by day but sometimes I don't feel and realize that I'm pregnant! 

My boobs are tender as well, really swollen! And for some reason I don't have a cold but my nose is always stuffed up with lots of big hard snot lol eww tmi I know :blush:. Have you told anyone else other than your OH? 

I find it so funny as well that we are due same day! :haha: :D


----------



## MissCassie

My beta day is tomorrow and im getting very nervous/excited!! My tests are very dark and were darker than the control line and im 10dp5dt


----------



## Smille24

Congrats and welcome cassie!

The only person I've told other than my dh is my mom. She has been very supportive through this tough journey and knew about our procedure. If I told her it wasn't successful, she'd be devastated. That to me isn't fair.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone I'd like to join in please! I got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO, and confirmed by blood today (HCG 28), getting repeat bloods done tuesday to check levels again. After struggling with secondary infertility, and 15 cycles, I am scared but very very happy to be expecting again! My EDD is October 13 although I am getting a repeat c section and still not sure if I can go past 38 weeks. '


----------



## MissCassie

YAY im Offically Pregnant!! first beta came back at 227!


----------



## Smille24

Borr- after ttc for so long, being afraid is normal. My dh and I struggled for so long and when I got my bfp I was terrified. I'm feeling much better now that it's sunk in. Welcome!

Cassie- that's terrific news!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Smille, to be honest I remember being terrified when I was pregnant with DD and she was conceived on the second try! So I guess it's a normal feeling!


----------



## Avalanche

Congrats cassie!


----------



## Lost7

*borr.dg.baby* - Hiya, welcome to October Pumpkins. Congratulations on your :bfp: I recognise you from the TTC boards. Fingers crossed for your repeat beta. I will add your EDD as 13th October. 
I certainly get your struggles with S.I and TTC a long time, it took us 19 cycles in the end, also he had Male Factor Infertility. 

*MissCassie* - Awesome beta! Are they going to repeat it?

*Avalanche* - Have I added you to the Due Date List? Your name doesn&#8217;t look familiar. Oops!


----------



## Lost7

Avalanche said:


> Could I possibly gate crash? I'm due September 30th but as my daughter was 2 weeks late I have a feeling that I will go overdue!

:oops: Just seen this! 

Pregnancy Brain already! :haha: I'll add you to the list hun! :D

As for me, 5 weeks tomorrow & got my 3+ yesterday on the CB digital with conception indicator.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lost I remember you too :) glad you got your bfp too!! 

Anyone suffering from bloat??? I remember vividly it was awful with my dd and now it's back. I look 4 months along! Not sure if I can keep it a secret too long! And also, anyone telling family and friends early,?


----------



## Avalanche

Lost7 said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Could I possibly gate crash? I'm due September 30th but as my daughter was 2 weeks late I have a feeling that I will go overdue!
> 
> :oops: Just seen this!
> 
> Pregnancy Brain already! :haha: I'll add you to the list hun! :D
> 
> As for me, 5 weeks tomorrow & got my 3+ yesterday on the CB digital with conception indicator.Click to expand...



Hehe thank you! 

Speaking of pregnancy brain, anyone have it already?? I can't remember basic info! Someone asked me when my birthday was today and I just stared at them blankly :blush:


----------



## Icecreamtwist

I feel I've been having pregnancy brain as well!! :dohh: 

Lost7 could you add me for September 30th as well? :)


----------



## Lost7

Avalanche said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> Could I possibly gate crash? I'm due September 30th but as my daughter was 2 weeks late I have a feeling that I will go overdue!
> 
> :oops: Just seen this!
> 
> Pregnancy Brain already! :haha: I'll add you to the list hun! :D
> 
> As for me, 5 weeks tomorrow & got my 3+ yesterday on the CB digital with conception indicator.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thank you!
> 
> Speaking of pregnancy brain, anyone have it already?? I can't remember basic info! Someone asked me when my birthday was today and I just stared at them blankly :blush:Click to expand...

Oh yes! Put a dishwasher tablet in the washing machine the other day! :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Icecreamtwist said:


> I feel I've been having pregnancy brain as well!! :dohh:
> 
> Lost7 could you add me for September 30th as well? :)

Will do Hun!


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies. Congrats on all your BFPs. i am hoping I can join? I got a very faint BFP today at 12 dpo. Gonna use a FRER tomorrow to confirm. EDD is Oct 12 according to FF. Going to wait a bit to tell hubby. He took our mc very hard. Hoping for a sticky one this time around. Booked for a beta on Friday.


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Lost7 said:


> Icecreamtwist said:
> 
> 
> I feel I've been having pregnancy brain as well!! :dohh:
> 
> Lost7 could you add me for September 30th as well? :)
> 
> Will do Hun!Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Smille24

I'm so happy to see you here Trr!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> *borr.dg.baby* - Hiya, welcome to October Pumpkins. Congratulations on your :bfp: I recognise you from the TTC boards. Fingers crossed for your repeat beta. I will add your EDD as 13th October.
> I certainly get your struggles with S.I and TTC a long time, it took us 19 cycles in the end, also he had Male Factor Infertility.
> 
> *MissCassie* - Awesome beta! Are they going to repeat it?
> 
> *Avalanche* - Have I added you to the Due Date List? Your name doesnt look familiar. Oops!

Thank you :)

My follow up beta is tomorrow ao hopefully i have a nice big rise!


----------



## ajarvis

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hey everyone I'd like to join in please! I got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO, and confirmed by blood today (HCG 28), getting repeat bloods done tuesday to check levels again. After struggling with secondary infertility, and 15 cycles, I am scared but very very happy to be expecting again! My EDD is October 13 although I am getting a repeat c section and still not sure if I can go past 38 weeks. '

welcome and congrats! Found out nice and early! I'm on 16 cycles and two miscarriages! Terrified here too. Just trying to enjoy the ride - as much as possible through all my crazy moodiness and fatigue :p



MissCassie said:


> YAY im Offically Pregnant!! first beta came back at 227!

Woohoo! Good news :)


borr.dg.baby said:


> Lost I remember you too :) glad you got your bfp too!!
> 
> Anyone suffering from bloat??? I remember vividly it was awful with my dd and now it's back. I look 4 months along! Not sure if I can keep it a secret too long! And also, anyone telling family and friends early,?

Oh 100% bloat. Put on jeans I was wearing last week and they're tight. 
:( Definitely not from bad eating cause I haven't been bad. Plus I had two awesome workouts on the weekend. So bloat!!!!! My family knows and friends. That's how I found out my friend is also pregnant due October 2nd ha.



Trr said:


> Hello ladies. Congrats on all your BFPs. i am hoping I can join? I got a very faint BFP today at 12 dpo. Gonna use a FRER tomorrow to confirm. EDD is Oct 12 according to FF. Going to wait a bit to tell hubby. He took our mc very hard. Hoping for a sticky one this time around. Booked for a beta on Friday.

Congrats!! I can't keep secrets :p



MissCassie said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> *borr.dg.baby* - Hiya, welcome to October Pumpkins. Congratulations on your :bfp: I recognise you from the TTC boards. Fingers crossed for your repeat beta. I will add your EDD as 13th October.
> I certainly get your struggles with S.I and TTC a long time, it took us 19 cycles in the end, also he had Male Factor Infertility.
> 
> *MissCassie* - Awesome beta! Are they going to repeat it?
> 
> *Avalanche* - Have I added you to the Due Date List? Your name doesnt look familiar. Oops!
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> My follow up beta is tomorrow ao hopefully i have a nice big rise!Click to expand...

Hope you have some nice numbers tomorrow!!

Still going through crazy fatigue right now. Nausea and heartburn. Also took another HPT today cause they're dollar store ones so why not haha. Nice strong line. End of the day test too. Now at work I just keep thinking only 8 months of work left haha.


----------



## Trr

Ajarvis- I suck at keeping secrets too. I don't know if I will last very long at all. Maybe wait to get my beta results on Friday.


----------



## Lost7

Added you to the list Trr, good luck with today's FRER and Fridays Beta.


----------



## Lost7

I'm officially 5 weeks today. 

:happydance:


----------



## MissCassie

Happy 5 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Thank you!
Good luck with your repeat beta.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> I'm officially 5 weeks today.
> 
> :happydance:

Me too! It's so exciting.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm here but I may just stay around in the background I'm so scared x


----------



## Trr

My FRER is positive today so I'm sticking around for a little bit at least.


----------



## Lost7

WAG, nice to see you again! Don't think we've spoken since I did the Facebook group.

Congratulations on your BFP, fingers crossed you've got a sticky bean. When is your EDD?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My beta today came back at 76.3! So more than doubled from Sunday at 28. I am so happy! We are leaving on vacation today for two weeks so I hope that I don't feel too bad and can enjoy, we come back and my first scan is right away, on the 15th :)


----------



## c beary83

I'm with wag. After two losses and lots of bad cramps with this bfp, I'm not feeling positive. I'll hang around in the hope that it works out :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> I'm with wag. After two losses and lots of bad cramps with this bfp, I'm not feeling positive. I'll hang around in the hope that it works out :thumbup:

I've had 9 losses in total. You have to think positive. 

What's your EDD?


----------



## c beary83

I don't know - I'm too scared to check


----------



## KalonKiki

I just wanted to stop in and say congrats on your all of your :bfp: and H&H 9 months to you all! :flower:
I was in the October Pumpkins 2013 forum when I was pregnant with my DS and it's nice to see that it's come back around to the Pumpkins again after being the October Bumpkins and the October Owls. :D


----------



## Trr

Thanks Kalon. Your daughter is due on my birthday. I'm awesome so I'm sure your daughter will be the same lol. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## ajarvis

Positive thoughts ladies :) After 2 consecutive losses in the last year I'm nervous too! So I feel ya!

I did get a call back from my midwife today! First appointment booked for March 10th :) She said it's a bit early as she likes to get the HB on the doppler and it's not a guaranteed thing then, but that's ok. Now to decide if I want an US early or not. Still so up in the air.

Cramping this afternoon. For like half an hour. Light. intermittent. Still freaked out! Come on April! Between then and now here's what I have to occupy my time:

Weekend to myself - this weekend lol
Family day weekend - next weekend
Sleepover with my nephews and niece while their parents are away on anniversary - Feb 18th weekend
First appointment - march 10th
Nephews birthday - march 21st

Just gotta focus!


----------



## KalonKiki

Trr said:


> Thanks Kalon. Your daughter is due on my birthday. I'm awesome so I'm sure your daughter will be the same lol. Thanks for the well wishes.

That's awesome that my due date is your birthday! It's also my best friend's birthday and he's pretty excited about it.

It's likely that at least one of you ladies will end up giving birth on my birthday since it's October 26th. :winkwink:


----------



## MissCassie

My second beta came in at 516 :)


----------



## Torz

Hi ladies, I've not posted for a little while. I'm so busy, we go on holiday on Friday & im a little nervous. I've never flown this early in pregnancy. 

I'm not getting too many symptoms as of yet, sore boobs, tiredness & that's about it. My first pregnancy I had extreme fatigue & food aversion & my last pregnancy I had extreme fatigue, food aversion & morning sickness. The sore boobs & tiredness this pregnancy is a whole new experience for me. I'm a little nervous that it's all going to hit while on holiday. 

I've not told anyone either, only my best friend who is a few weeks pregnant ahead of me. I'm going on holiday with my parents & I didn't particularly want to tell them just yet but I feel I may have to.


----------



## ajarvis

Yay for a good result Misscassie!!


----------



## corgankidd

He ladies! Can I join? I am due oct 14 and this is my second kid. My first (Ozzy) is 3 years old and sooo excited to be a big brother! 
I still don't feel pregnant at all. I'm a bit of a poas-aholic so I have been reassuring myself that I am actually pregnant by taking a test (or 2 or 3) a day, lol. 
How long are all of you waiting until you tell friends and family?


----------



## Smille24

My hcg today was 7,412 and I got to see the yolk sac. They said everything is looking great so far. I go back in 7-10 days to see my lil peanut and listen to the heartbeat.


----------



## Trr

Smille24 said:


> My hcg today was 7,412 and I got to see the yolk sac. They said everything is looking great so far. I go back in 7-10 days to see my lil peanut and listen to the heartbeat.

Beautiful numbers! Congrats


----------



## Trr

Going for my first betas tomorrow and then Saturday. Very nervous.


----------



## Pink Petals

Hello! Can I join? Just got pregnant again after a loss in December. Due October 12.


----------



## ajarvis

Good vibes for your test trr!

Welcome Pink Petals! Where in Canada are you from? I'm in Calgary :)


----------



## ttc126

Ladies I think I'm losing my baby :( I've had bleeding and on a scan yesterday they couldn't find it in my uterus. Ectopic has been suggested. I can't believe this :cry:


----------



## Smille24

Trr- that's great hun. Soon you'll be able to tell your dh.

Ttc- I'm so sorry :hugs:.


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry TTC. Did they do an internal?


----------



## Trr

I ended up telling my husband yesterday because I couldn't hold it in any longer. Gave him a heart shaped tin with my test in it. He thought it was chocolates at first lol.


----------



## ajarvis

MissCassie said:


> My second beta came in at 516 :)




Trr said:


> I ended up telling my husband yesterday because I couldn't hold it in any longer. Gave him a heart shaped tin with my test in it. He thought it was chocolates at first lol.

Cute!


----------



## Lost7

Ttc126, I'm hoping and praying for you! 

Keep us updated. Will add the new ladies when I'm back on the laptop, welcome!


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> I ended up telling my husband yesterday because I couldn't hold it in any longer. Gave him a heart shaped tin with my test in it. He thought it was chocolates at first lol.

How cute!


----------



## Trr

Thanks ajarvis and smille. I made him cry. It was wonderful :) lol


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies for the happy thoughts. Blood work confirmed today I'm having a miscarriage. :cry: I'm very upset and disappointed as you all can imagine. I wish you all a very very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lost7

Oh my gosh. I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: I'll add you down as an :angel: :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

I have a really bad feeling about this now. 
Today I have been super busy (literally, done double my goal on my Fitbit, with 37 minutes 'sport' and 29 'active minutes')

My stomach hurts on the right side. It feels like I may have pulled something. I am having a massive sort out of the house (with a view of moving house within a few months) and I have a skip on the drive, I have been slinging black bags in like there is no tomorrow. 

I would say it hurts where my ovary is. I am praying this is not an ectopic pregnancy. I am 5+2 today. If the pain continues or worsens I am going to have to seek medical advice. 

At the moment I have been seeing the doctor DAILY (I haven't been coping too well), I have an urgent mental health assessment to attend on Monday and I have a clinic appointment on Wednesday and Friday next week with scans. 

I'm hanging on in there, as tough as it is - I'm hanging. Just about any way.


----------



## Trr

TTC- so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts at this time.


----------



## Trr

Lost7 said:


> I have a really bad feeling about this now.
> Today I have been super busy (literally, done double my goal on my Fitbit, with 37 minutes 'sport' and 29 'active minutes')
> 
> My stomach hurts on the right side. It feels like I may have pulled something. I am having a massive sort out of the house (with a view of moving house within a few months) and I have a skip on the drive, I have been slinging black bags in like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> I would say it hurts where my ovary is. I am praying this is not an ectopic pregnancy. I am 5+2 today. If the pain continues or worsens I am going to have to seek medical advice.
> 
> At the moment I have been seeing the doctor DAILY (I haven't been coping too well), I have an urgent mental health assessment to attend on Monday and I have a clinic appointment on Wednesday and Friday next week with scans.
> 
> I'm hanging on in there, as tough as it is - I'm hanging. Just about any way.

What a wild ride you have already been on. Hoping that it's sticking where it needs to. Fx for you.


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry for your loss ttc. :hugs:

Positive thoughts Lost!

I don't "think" I have any symptoms. But then heartburn will flare up or I'll be tired. Just trying not to think about it too much. 5 weeks til my first appt......


----------



## Lost7

I don't have any symptoms either! :shock: 
With my last pregnancy I literally had severe heartburn from 3 weeks onwards! It's kind of why I tested when I did! 

Will mention this pain to my doctor. I could be imagining it but it's now started on the left side too. :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

Early pregnancy sucks for that. I know with my two living children those pregnancies didn't start with big symptoms until after 6 weeks and truly there is no way to know. That's why I wish it was April :p


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- My heart goes out to you hun :hugs:. I am terribly sorry for your loss.

Lost- you may have pulled a muscle. Your ligaments and tendons are soft and stretching , so it's easy to hurt something during this time. You should rest if possible.


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, I'm going to *try* and take it easier tomorrow!


----------



## Smille24

I have my 2nd scan on the 15th. After that, I will be discharged from my RE office and go back to my obgyn. I'm excited bc it is so much closer to me, but at the same time I can call the RE 7 days a week.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Awesome! Add me please! &#9786;&#65039; EDD 10/18


----------



## MissCassie

So my betas are in! 

11dp5dt or 16dpo 227
13dp5dt or 18dpo 516
15dp5dt or 20dpo 1310!

And my first scan is booked for 18th feb :)


----------



## MissCassie

So sorry for your loss ttc : ( how heartbreaking. I hope your ok.


----------



## Lost7

Rikkitikki said:


> Awesome! Add me please! &#9786;&#65039; EDD 10/18

Welcome, added you. :) 

MissCassie, awesome betas! I think mine should be around 8,000 now! :shock:


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) i think im going to get some more bloods done just to ease my mind and see the rise.

Your scan is in 7 days how exciting!!


----------



## imaginary8x

Can I join in please? I think my due date will be around the 3rd October.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Trying to get caught up on the conversations!

TTC - so sorry for your loss :( I have had a couple miscarriages myself, they're no fun.

Lost - will be looking for your update, but I bet it IS just stuff growing and stretching and you over-exerting yourself. Have the pains eased up at all?


----------



## Trr

Woohoo. First beta is 150. I'm happy with that number. Now to wait no so patiently for the next one on Saturday.


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Woohoo. First beta is 150. I'm happy with that number. Now to wait no so patiently for the next one on Saturday.

That's fantastic news :dance:. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Trr

Smille24 said:


> Trr said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo. First beta is 150. I'm happy with that number. Now to wait no so patiently for the next one on Saturday.
> 
> That's fantastic news :dance:. I am so happy for you!!!Click to expand...

I'm pretty happy too considering my first beta last time was 67 and I was bleeding from 13dpo onwards. 

16dpo today and no bleeding so I'm cautious but over the moon happy.


----------



## Lost7

Happy 4 weeks Trr.


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160205_202127.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Rikkitikki

c beary83 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.

The tests look good to me! There will be some variance depending on concentration of HCG in your urine, length of hold, etc, etc. The bleeding would probably be on my mind as well, but doesn't necessarily indicate anything bad is going on. :hugs:
Oh, and from what I've heard, the CB read outs for how far along you are are crap. <3


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.

HCG doubles every 48 hours and based on that photograph, progression looks good. Try not to worry. However, HPT's are not all that accurate. The only really accurate way of telling if your numbers are doubling as they should in early pregnancy is to go to the doctors and ask for a 'Quantitive Beta'. 

I live in the UK and they are NOT routinely done, however I gave them no choice. I have had 9 miscarriages now and I was not going to wait 2 further weeks for a scan whilst worrying. I know for a fact with my last MC the numbers did not double (far from) and the Progesterone levels were way out of sync and no where near high enough to sustain any kind of Pregnancy. (The level was lower than a woman who hadn't even ovulated yet...)

Peace of mind is a very powerful thing. Blood tests are 48 hours apart. Tests look good, but for extra reassurance I would seek the blood tests, they are FAR more accurate than Peeing on a stick (as much as we all love to do that). 

Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## Lost7

As soon as you get a CB 2-3 you know your beta is 100-150+.


----------



## ajarvis

Rikkitikki said:


> Awesome! Add me please! &#9786;&#65039; EDD 10/18

Welcome and congrats!!



MissCassie said:


> So my betas are in!
> 
> 11dp5dt or 16dpo 227
> 13dp5dt or 18dpo 516
> 15dp5dt or 20dpo 1310!
> 
> And my first scan is booked for 18th feb :)

Looking good :)



imaginary8x said:


> Can I join in please? I think my due date will be around the 3rd October.

Congrats and welcome :)



Trr said:


> Woohoo. First beta is 150. I'm happy with that number. Now to wait no so patiently for the next one on Saturday.

Good starting point!



c beary83 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.

I think your progression looks good! I hope you get good news from your blood tests!

AFM I was exhausted until I went for a run. Now I'm wide awake which will last an hour or two ha. Took another HPT just cause. drinking all day no hold pee. Nice and strong yay! Even though I know my HCG levels were high and would't have made a difference last time I still enjoy the strong line lol.

My boys are at their dads and the fiance is out of town. I get the house to be nice and quiet to go to sleep early!! The excitement of pregnancy.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Lost7 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.
> 
> HCG doubles every 48 hours and based on that photograph, progression looks good. Try not to worry. However, HPT's are not all that accurate. The only really accurate way of telling if your numbers are doubling as they should in early pregnancy is to go to the doctors and ask for a 'Quantitive Beta'.
> 
> I live in the UK and they are NOT routinely done, however I gave them no choice. I have had 9 miscarriages now and I was not going to wait 2 further weeks for a scan whilst worrying. I know for a fact with my last MC the numbers did not double (far from) and the Progesterone levels were way out of sync and no where near high enough to sustain any kind of Pregnancy. (The level was lower than a woman who hadn't even ovulated yet...)
> 
> Peace of mind is a very powerful thing. Blood tests are 48 hours apart. Tests look good, but for extra reassurance I would seek the blood tests, they are FAR more accurate than Peeing on a stick (as much as we all love to do that).
> 
> Good luck, keep us informed.Click to expand...

Very informative post &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Unicornwoman

Can I join? I got my BFP at 11 DPO last Sunday! I've gone in for betas already: 
* 45 HCG/27 progesterone at 12 DPO
* 118 HCG at 14 DPO

This is my third pregnancy in less than a year. Had one in last spring that ended in a missed m/c that was discovered at 7 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks 5 days). Then got a CP in July that ended at 4 weeks 3 days. 

Truly hoping and praying that this little bean sticks! This will be our first child.

My due date for this pregnancy is October 12!


----------



## corgankidd

Hi ladies! I posted on page 11 requesting to join but I think my post got lost in the shuffle :)

Ttc- I'm so sorry for your loss!! 
Cbeary- I think your progression looks great! Don't worry about the weeks indicator, just so long as your lines aren't getting lighter you're fine. I know it's hard not to worry though. I have been obsessing about my progression as well and have been testing daily with IC's. They are pretty dark but not getting much darker. I'm such a worry rat though, the first thing i do every morning is grab my boobs and make sure they are still sore, lol. I hate how uncertain the first tri is!!


----------



## c beary83

I've been grabbing mine and no change- no soreness nor larger.

I did feel a bit nauseous this morning so I suppose that's a start


----------



## imaginary8x

c beary83 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still not sure if I'm joining. I've been testing like mad and its been scaring me to death with tests getting lighter, then going darker and really bad cramping today and light bleeding Tuesday and Wednesday. I've put a picture of my tests on this week - today's is the last test. I got 1-2 on the digital today when I was expecting 2-3 as I'm between 15 and 17 dpo. I'm going for bloods next week so I'll let you know how I get on. I'm so scared.

Looks good to me! Good luck with your blood test.


----------



## ajarvis

Unicornwoman said:


> Can I join? I got my BFP at 11 DPO last Sunday! I've gone in for betas already:
> * 45 HCG/27 progesterone at 12 DPO
> * 118 HCG at 14 DPO
> 
> This is my third pregnancy in less than a year. Had one in last spring that ended in a missed m/c that was discovered at 7 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks 5 days). Then got a CP in July that ended at 4 weeks 3 days.
> 
> Truly hoping and praying that this little bean sticks! This will be our first child.
> 
> My due date for this pregnancy is October 12!

Welcome and congrats :)



corgankidd said:


> Hi ladies! I posted on page 11 requesting to join but I think my post got lost in the shuffle :)
> 
> Ttc- I'm so sorry for your loss!!
> Cbeary- I think your progression looks great! Don't worry about the weeks indicator, just so long as your lines aren't getting lighter you're fine. I know it's hard not to worry though. I have been obsessing about my progression as well and have been testing daily with IC's. They are pretty dark but not getting much darker. I'm such a worry rat though, the first thing i do every morning is grab my boobs and make sure they are still sore, lol. I hate how uncertain the first tri is!!

Hi Corgan! Congrats :)



c beary83 said:


> I've been grabbing mine and no change- no soreness nor larger.
> 
> I did feel a bit nauseous this morning so I suppose that's a start

lol only my nipples are sore right now. But I didn't have super painful boobs with my youngest. My oldest wearing a bra hurt. The nipples and boobs in general hurt so bad. I'll take anything as long as I am still pregnant in April! I have a good feeling about this pregnancy though :)


----------



## Smille24

Welcome ladies :wave:

My boobs hurt as well, mostly the nipples. My face has broken out so bad along my chin, I feel like a teen again. I broke out with my first child as well. I also have constant hunger throughout the day, but I'm not stuffing my face. I'll take any symptom if it means my peanut is healthy. It was a long journey to get here.


----------



## corgankidd

My boobs are sore but nowhere near what they were with my ds! Right now they feel bruised on the sides, under, top, and nipples- so pretty much the whole boob is one big bruise. But for some reason if i don't wear a bra they feel better. With my son I had to have my puppies plastered to me with a sports bra and when I took it off it nearly felt like my boobs were disconnecting from my body, it hurt sooo bad! I'll take bruised any day over that! 

Did any of you use a home Doppler in previous pregnancys? I have one and used it with ds but can't remember when I was first able to get a heartbeat. Anyone know when they can be used? I'm thinking around week 8...


----------



## Rikkitikki

corgankidd said:


> Did any of you use a home Doppler in previous pregnancys? I have one and used it with ds but can't remember when I was first able to get a heartbeat. Anyone know when they can be used? I'm thinking around week 8...

I used one, and I can't remember for sure either, but I do think it was somewhere around 8-10 weeks...


----------



## Trr

I have moments where I'm okay and 2 minutes later I could eat everything in the fridge. Boobs are on and off sore but nothing crazy and I'm a little bloated and gassy. That's it.
I'm looking for more symptoms soon because right now it just feels like I ate a really crappy meal. Waiting at the doctors to have my blood taken for my 2nd beta. Trying to be calm about it because my second beta is what told me I was miscarrying last time. Hoping to get favorable results today.


----------



## Smille24

Good luck trr!


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck trr!


----------



## Trr

Thanks ladies. Hoping this will bring my anxiety down a little bit. Will book my ultrasound for 7 weeks. Just to make sure I can get a heart beat.


----------



## Lost7

*Unicornwoman* - Of course you can join. The more the merrier. Awesome betas! Ill add your due date - 12th October. 

*corgankidd* - :oops: I am so sorry hun! What is your due date? I've added you as an 'unconfirmed EDD' until I know which date. :hugs:
Always used dopplers, Was funny with my Twin Pregnancy I purchased another doppler and the Midwives had to use one of mine as their dopplers were interfering with each other! :haha: Usually pick up babies heartbeats around 10-11 weeks at home, (Depending on your frame) & depending on the type you get. Avoid the Angel-Sounds ones. Theyre like 24+ weeks.
Page 11)

*Smillie24* - My boobs dont hurt! :oops: I feel like Im missing out lol! I must say I am the complete opposite, I have lost any kind of hunger pans I ever had! 

*Trr:* Let us know the beta results, Fingers crossed for you.

*Rikkitikki* - Thanks for your comments on my post! 

*Imaginery8X* - :wave: Sorry, Ive slipped behind in Administrating the thread.. :oops: Ill add your due date as the 3rd October, let us know if this changes with the dating scan. Good luck!


1st page now updated. 
Hope we're all well. I'm hanging on in there.


----------



## Lost7

Babies Father is as good as out of our life, He is ignoring me and although we tried 19 months for this baby enduring 3 losses - he couldn't give a crap. 

I've updated on my YouTube more about my situation (pretty emotional and not everyone will want to watch) & I have multiple appointments next week. 

Monday I have an urgent Mental Health Assessment, Wednesday I am at a Clinic to discuss & counsel me and Friday I have my 6+3 Ultrasound. I should get a scan on Wednesday so may find out if there's 1 or 2....


For now though, I am hanging on but my life is to be honest, hard. Not sure if I can cope / manage much longer. I hope the Mental Health people can help me. I am far from a good place.


----------



## Trr

Lost- you have so much on your plate! Hoping your Monday appointment can give you some coping stratagies to help you keep your mind healthy. Sorry to hear about baby's dad, sounds like you and your little bean deserve better. Stay strong, lost. Here if you need to talk.


----------



## Lost7

Thank you. I just can't turn off my feelings for him. I don't know how he's been able to do that over night. If he didn't want this baby why the hell were we trying for 19 months, he had 2 Semen Analysis' in total.... 

I have a clinic appointment on Wednesday, at a private hospital. I need their counselling and talking about what to do with the pregnancy. I have many options now, not too keen on termination - I've wanted this baby for 19 months, other options are adoption (more keen) and keeping baby (in an ideal world, I'd love to). 

I'd rather be a good mum to 6 than a struggling mother to 7 - if you see what I mean. I just feel so alone, I am scared. I never thought he could do this. Never. He seemed way too genuine - he's been living a lie clearly. :cry:

Day in, Day out - I just feel broken.


----------



## Lost7

P.S if I am honest, I'm REALLY surprised I have not miscarried with all this stress, all this crying when I can barely breath and the pains in my chest from this much heartbreak. I have miscarried through LESS stress than this. This baby (babies) is a fighter.


----------



## corgankidd

Lost- I am so sorry for everything you are having to deal with! It's amazing how some men can just turn off their feelings on the drop of a dime! If you decide that you want to keep the baby I'm sure you will do an excellent job with it, you don't need someone like that around. I hope he is just freaking out or something because of the pregnancy and acting out in a stupid childish way but will come around soon though!
Im excited for the results of your scan! Also, sticky beans can be put through the ringer and still hold on. When I was pregnant with ds my mom got cancer and ended up passing away when I was 6 months pregnant. I thought the non-stop crying from the time I got pregnant until well after she died would've had some serious negative effects on my baby, but he came out healthy as can be! It's not ideal and no one wants to spend their pregnancy depressed and stressed out but try to focus on yourself and know the baby will be fine. 
I work in mental health so I know how important it is so I am so glad you are being proactive and getting an assessment! I hope the docs can help you cope with everything! :hug:

Oh and my edd is oct 14 :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

My boobs are very sore all over and I'm super tired! I took a nap this afternoon and I never do that. Also getting a little nauseous when I don't eat and a few little twinges every now and again.

Trr- I know how you feel. Fingers crossed for great numbers on your second beta!

Lost- Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. May angels hold you in their arms tonight. :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry you're going through so much lost. Men suck sometimes! Maybe the reality of the pregnancy is just hitting him and he's in shock? I hope you get the help you need in the next few days.

Just came back from the gym. Made myself get off my but for 45 minutes lol. Now I'm awake. Energized and STARVING!! Waiting on dinner :p


----------



## Trr

My beta came back at 594. It almost quadrupled so I guess this bean is really sticking which is great because I have barely any symptoms. 

Thanks for your well wishes ladies. Now to wait for my 7 week ultrasound.


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome TRR!!


Hey ladies! I'm part of a facebook group for October moms if anyone wants to join that too! Just message me your email address :)


----------



## Smille24

Trr- that's amazing! 

Lost- I am so sorry for the situation you're in. I hope you can get the help you need to be in a better place for you and your children. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Lost, I can't even imagine! We're all here for you, you'll def be in my thoughts!


----------



## krissie328

Lost I'm so sorry for your situation. I really hope you find the peace you need.


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! I'm really excited to be joining you all. I am due with baby #2 on October 17th. We've been trying for 15 months so I'm still in shock.


----------



## Trr

krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm really excited to be joining you all. I am due with baby #2 on October 17th. We've been trying for 15 months so I'm still in shock.

I saw your update in the feb thread. Very excited you can join us. Welcome!


----------



## Trr

I'm so burpy and i had a small cup of coffee today and my tummy is feeling a little off after it. I guess nausea is picking up. Crackers for breakfast, it is.


----------



## elliecain

Hope it's ok to post. 
I've been stalking this thread for a couple of weeks now and I'm keeping my fingers crossed so firmly that I get to join you in a few days. 
Congratulations to all of you xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hope you do Ellie! Fingers crossed x


----------



## ajarvis

krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm really excited to be joining you all. I am due with baby #2 on October 17th. We've been trying for 15 months so I'm still in shock.




elliecain said:


> Hope it's ok to post.
> I've been stalking this thread for a couple of weeks now and I'm keeping my fingers crossed so firmly that I get to join you in a few days.
> Congratulations to all of you xxx

Welcome and congratulations ladies!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

*Trr *- Awesome beta!! Could it be twins?? :twinboys: 

I'm jealous you get a scan at 7 weeks! 

I'll be 8 weeks 6 days on my first scan. It just seems so far away!


----------



## krissie328

I have no idea when they do scans here. I've moved since my last baby. I'm hoping to get one at my first appointment which will probably be around 8 weeks.


----------



## ajarvis

My first scan will be probably 12 weeks. Hoping hoping hoping I can hear the baby on doppler on March 10th at my first midwife appt.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Just found this website and I thought I'd share. It gives an update on baby's progression day by day (instead of by week like most). Pretty neat!

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/


----------



## Lost7

*Trr* - Awesome beta! 

*Krissie328* - I&#8217;ll add your due date down as the 17th. Congrats - glad you found us. 

*elliecain* - Keeping our Fingers crossed you join us soon! 

*Unicornwoman* - Awesome link!

I have my scan on Friday, I&#8217;ll be 6+3.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Ellie, I'll be looking for your post asking to officially join ;)


----------



## Trr

Unicorn- twins run in the family but I'm not holding My breath. But trust that I scoured the Internet for hours trying to find out if it might be. Lol.

I get a scan at 7 weeks because I asked my doctor for it. I won't be seeing my midwife until almost 9 weeks. I had a previous mc so it's not completely unheard of and I probably could have begged for 2 scans but I figured I'll just be in panic if I get an early scan. I'm in Canada so maybe things are different. My doctor and I have a good relationship.


----------



## corgankidd

Lost - I posted my edd as well so you can update the first page. In case you didn't see it, it's oct 14 :)
Thanks!


----------



## MissCassie

My first scan is booked in for next tbursday ill be 6w5d.

My fertility specalist has said because ive had a mc at 10 weeks he is going to scan me every week after next weeks scan! Will be amazing to see the development each week


----------



## Unicornwoman

Ok. I'm slightly freaking out because I woke up this morning and my boobs are much less sore. They really only hurt if I squeeze them. When I got my BFP, they absolutely ached! So worried since my other two BFP's both ended in mc!


----------



## c beary83

I'm the same - my boobies have not changed at all. With my last two losses they were sore and swollen. Now nothing!!!

I'm really scared there's nothing there.


----------



## Smille24

I have another scan 6w6d and another at 10 wks. If I weren't going to a specialist, I probably wouldn't get one until 8-10 wks.


----------



## corgankidd

Unicorn- mine keep doing the same thing! They will be super sore one minute and then I'll notice they aren't sore anymore. It keeps happening like half a day sore, half the day not. Some days they are sore all day, somedays not. I think our hormones fluctuate like crazy and so that contributes to the roller coaster booby pain. Disappearing symptoms is scary but I bet your boobs become sore again soon!


----------



## krissie328

I get very sore nipples that last until 10 weeks or so. They are already getting there! 

I scheduled my first ob appointment for March 10th!! I can't believe how far away that is, the wait is going to kill me. I will be 8.5 weeks then based on ovulation (9 based on LMP). 

Anyone know when you can use a home doppler to find the hb? I think I was able to after a lot of searching at 9 weeks with DS. But I cannot remember.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies :wave: Can I join? 

I just found out today that I am expecting our 2nd baby!! I already feel pregnant, even before I found out. I feel much more bloated too this time around. Anyway, judging by when I think I had my last period I think it would put my EDD around October. Will find out for sure at my first scan though!


----------



## ajarvis

Trr said:


> Unicorn- twins run in the family but I'm not holding My breath. But trust that I scoured the Internet for hours trying to find out if it might be. Lol.
> 
> I get a scan at 7 weeks because I asked my doctor for it. I won't be seeing my midwife until almost 9 weeks. I had a previous mc so it's not completely unheard of and I probably could have begged for 2 scans but I figured I'll just be in panic if I get an early scan. I'm in Canada so maybe things are different. My doctor and I have a good relationship.

I'm in Canada too and could get an early one if I wanted as well due to past losses. Just not sure if I want to.



Unicornwoman said:


> Ok. I'm slightly freaking out because I woke up this morning and my boobs are much less sore. They really only hurt if I squeeze them. When I got my BFP, they absolutely ached! So worried since my other two BFP's both ended in mc!

Your body does adjust to the extra hormones eventually! One thing to keep in mind :)



Kiwiberry said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Can I join?
> 
> I just found out today that I am expecting our 2nd baby!! I already feel pregnant, even before I found out. I feel much more bloated too this time around. Anyway, judging by when I think I had my last period I think it would put my EDD around October. Will find out for sure at my first scan though!

Welcome and congrats!


So weird at parts of the day I'll be like well no symptoms. Then think back to the entire day and realize I've felt awful and exhausted most of the day ad that was my only moment of peace ha.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know every pregnancy is different but with my first baby my symptoms would be worse at times than others. Sometimes not even noticeable at all. I know it won't help if I said try not to worry because lets face it, people could tell us that till their blue in the face and we would still worry :haha:.


----------



## besty

Hi all. Could I join you please? I'm expecting baby number 3 edd 10th oct. we already have two little girls


----------



## Kiwiberry

Are any of you going to be considered high risk? My last baby was preemie and I'm just wondering what I should expect?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I am so sorry but I might not be able to stay in this group. I think my due date might be in November.
EDIT: :) its not its in October, im just a dork :haha:.


----------



## krissie328

Kiwiberry said:


> Are any of you going to be considered high risk? My last baby was preemie and I'm just wondering what I should expect?

I am high risk for health reasons. In my last pregnancy I was given extra scans and had more appointments towards the end. I also saw a high risk ob on top of my regular one.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks a lot Krissie. I wonder if my OB does high risk pregnancies or if they will switch me to a different doctor. I know they talked about how my next pregnancy would be considered high risk and some of things that go along with it but they did not mention anything about whether or not my doctors handle that.

I will find out this morning though. As soon as the offices open I am going to call and make an appointment.


----------



## krissie328

I saw both. I saw the regular ob for my regular appointments. The high risk did my 12, 20, 24, 28, 32 week scans. And then my growth scans every week after that. She also did my fetal echo.


----------



## Smille24

Well I think the morning sickness has started. My stomach is so queasy and I'm terrified to eat, but I have to. If it means he/she is healthy I'll take it.


----------



## Trr

Smille24 said:


> Well I think the morning sickness has started. My stomach is so queasy and I'm terrified to eat, but I have to. If it means he/she is healthy I'll take it.

Hope that you can manage it. I would give you advice but this is the longest I have ever been pregnant so I got nothing. Lol 

I'm a week behind you but hoping that I get a little nausea. The only symptoms I have are sore boobs and gas. Would love for another symptom to pop up because I feel too good to be pregnant.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Smille24 said:


> Well I think the morning sickness has started. My stomach is so queasy and I'm terrified to eat, but I have to. If it means he/she is healthy I'll take it.

I know you may not feel up for it, but eating can actually help prevent "some" bouts of MS. When I was pregnant with my first baby morning sickness was the worst on an empty stomach. Also, what worked really well for me was ginger ale and ginger cookies.


----------



## Smille24

I ate some toast with peanut butter and I feel so much better. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lost7

I am actually freaking out I could be having twins again. New video added to my YouTube and a brief journal update on my pregnancy journal.


----------



## Lost7

*corgannkidd* - Must have missed your EDD being 14th. Will add it now. 

*MissCassie* - Weekly scans seems ideal. I&#8217;m not sure what they&#8217;re going to do with me yet!

*Unicornwoman* - Try not to panic. I&#8217;m sure they&#8217;ll start hurting again!

*c beary83 *- Do you have an EDD yet? 

*krissie328* - I think it&#8217;s a little early to find the HB just yet. All depends on your body, 9 weeks is good. Try at 9 weeks. In the UK the midwives first listen in at 16 weeks. At home, it&#8217;s possible to find them anywhere between 10-12 weeks.

*kiwiberry* - Hello! :wave: Welcome to the thread :D Keep us informed with regards your EDD and I&#8217;ll add it. I&#8217;m considered high risk for a number of reasons. They may ask you to attend regular appointments towards the end, nothing to worry about hun. According to your ticker you&#8217;re due in October? :haha: Let us know! 

*besty* - Hiya! :wave: Welcome to the thread. I&#8217;ll add your EDD for the 10th. Are you hoping for a blue after your 2 girls?

*Smillie24* - Sickness can be awful. I&#8217;m not that far yet (adds fuel to the fire I&#8217;m having a boy). I&#8217;m glad you ate some toast, however you may want to be careful and try to avoid anything with nuts in. 



SCAN tomorrow, only a little one. But I should be able to know tomorrow if there is one or two! :shock: :happydance: 

So nervous, but so so excited.


----------



## Lost7

*Thread updated.*


----------



## c beary83

Hi lost - I'm getting my second lot of bloods done tomorrow so will let you know then (so scared).


----------



## Smille24

Actually nuts during pregnancy are ok unless there's a history of allergies.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Scheduled my appointments! Sadly they are not until March 7th and 14th. Could have gone earlier but my husband could not get off work. I talked to the triage nurse and she informed me that they will go over most of my treatment plan when I see the OB, but that they will most likely have me on progesterone. 

I already freaked out a bit today, had some pink spotting but not enough to really get on anything. I had some during my first pregnancy, and this time it seems almost the same. I think its just sensitive down there. I have decided to try and not worry unless I get unbearable cramps.

Lost - Thanks hun for the welcome! I am not sure if I have my LMP right or not so it might be off but if I went based on what I think I know then my EDD would be October 6th.


----------



## Lost7

*c beary83* - Good luck for tomorrow hun. :hugs:

*Smillie24* - Not knowing your medical history, I gave advice. Judging by your comment you have no allergies in your family, awesome.


----------



## krissie328

My first appointment isn't until March 10th. Seems like so far away!


----------



## Lost7

*kiwiberry* - Try to relax hun. 

*Krissie328* - Not long after my Birthday. It'll come around sooner than you think. I added my scan countdown ticker when it said '17 days until' - now it only says 3. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Very true Lost. I have a countdown on my phone so I'll look forward to watching it tick closer. I'm hoping they at least give me a scan for my patience. :haha:


----------



## besty

Lost- we are hoping for a little boy this time. Although another girl would be lovely too. 
Is everyone finding out what they are having? We were team yellow with both my pevious pregnancies. No idea what we will do this time. I would like another yellow bump but think my dh wants to find out this time


----------



## krissie328

We will be finding out for sure! I am leaning more towards a girl because i only want two, but would be delighted to have two boys as well.


----------



## Trr

Totally finding out. Thought I could go without finding out but maybe for the next I won't find out. Too much of a control freak to not find out this time.


----------



## ajarvis

besty said:


> Hi all. Could I join you please? I'm expecting baby number 3 edd 10th oct. we already have two little girls

Welcome and congrats!!



Kiwiberry said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think the morning sickness has started. My stomach is so queasy and I'm terrified to eat, but I have to. If it means he/she is healthy I'll take it.
> 
> I know you may not feel up for it, but eating can actually help prevent "some" bouts of MS. When I was pregnant with my first baby morning sickness was the worst on an empty stomach. Also, what worked really well for me was ginger ale and ginger cookies.Click to expand...

Completely agree with this! This definitely helps!



Smille24 said:


> Actually nuts during pregnancy are ok unless there's a history of allergies.

Definitely. Every pregnancy it's been said it's a complete myth. Nothing you do or don't do will give allergies. I have some severe allergies in my family neither kids have allergies though. 

So tired and emotional today. Already 6.5 weeks though. So much further than the BFP. That's a plus :)


----------



## corgankidd

I'm definitely finding out the gender! I really want a girl! My son keeps calling it his baby sister too :) this is our last one and having a daughter is something I've always thought about. I will be happy either way but I think if its a boy I'll be a little sad at least for a bit cause I'll know I will never be able to have that mother daughter relationship.


----------



## Kiwiberry

This time I think we are going to do a gender reveal party with a cake. I wanted to go team yellow but the cake idea was just too cute.


----------



## Kiwiberry

corgankidd said:


> I'm definitely finding out the gender! I really want a girl! My son keeps calling it his baby sister too :) this is our last one and having a daughter is something I've always thought about. I will be happy either way but I think if its a boy I'll be a little sad at least for a bit cause I'll know I will never be able to have that mother daughter relationship.

That is just adorable what your son is doing. I am keeping my FX for you that you do have the beautiful baby girl you want.


----------



## MissCassie

I think i will be having a boy! My partner is really wanting a boy and well with ivf i guess boy sperm is quicker so im thinking ita a boy! A girl would be amazing but as long as its happy and healthy i dont mind. 
We will be finding out as soon as we can.


----------



## imaginary8x

I'll be finding out the gender as well. 

I don't have my booking appointment till 17th March! :( Scan isn't till 21st March.


----------



## Unicornwoman

C beary 83- good luck!! Keep us updated!

I'd like to be team yellow, but DH says he wants to know! Lol. I honestly don't care what were having as long as it's a healthy baby, but I think he really wants a boy!

Thanks everyone for the "boob support"! Lol! They did start hurting again..just not as much as they did at first. Now I'm adding headaches and stomach craps to the the mix. I think it's morning sickness but I'm not sure...it feels like someone is squeezing my stomach and it hurts! Didn't have thus before so not sure what to think. Maybe I just ate something bad?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Anyone thought about getting a "PREGNANT" medical bracelet? Ever since I learned about it I have thought it was a wonderful idea. Going to have hubs order me one today.


----------



## Smille24

I'm definitely finding out the sex. We need to be prepared if it's a boy because all we have are girl items. We don't really care either way although I'd love to experience raising a boy. My dd wants a sister but honestly she'll be thrilled either way.


----------



## Trr

We really wanted a boy for my first but Everything around me tells me I'm having a girl so we will definitely find out. I am auntie to 4 girls and 0 boys so I am set if munchkin is a girl.


----------



## Lost7

Had my scan. I'll post photos later when I'm on the laptop.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Can't wait to see the pics Lost! 

I found the medical id bracelet that I want. Useful and fashionable! 
https://www.stickyj.com/product/AA3918C


----------



## krissie328

Kiwiberry said:


> Can't wait to see the pics Lost!
> 
> I found the medical id bracelet that I want. Useful and fashionable!
> https://www.stickyj.com/product/AA3918C

That's pretty. I should do it since I'm pregnant and diabetic.


----------



## krissie328

Lost7 said:


> Had my scan. I'll post photos later when I'm on the laptop.

Can't wait!


----------



## Kiwiberry

krissie328 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics Lost!
> 
> I found the medical id bracelet that I want. Useful and fashionable!
> https://www.stickyj.com/product/AA3918C
> 
> That's pretty. I should do it since I'm pregnant and diabetic.Click to expand...

All ladies who are pregnant should get it imo. I read a blog post from a women who had 2 kids before she found out about them and what she said rings true. If anything ever happened to you and you needed medical attention they would just treat you as a regular patient if they did not know you were pregnant. That being said, you can only imagine what could come of that. This bracelet prevents that from happening and allows them to know right away that your are pregnant without having to ask questions.

I am one of those "just in case'ers" lol.


----------



## Lost7

I think I'd need 6/7 bracelets to list all my conditions!

Just waiting for my tablets to be delivered before I can go up and post the photos.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lost7 said:


> I think I'd need 6/7 bracelets to list all my conditions!
> 
> Just waiting for my tablets to be delivered before I can go up and post the photos.

Well it does have 4 lines of text, so maybe 2!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok ladies, I think I just now stumbled upon the most amazing stroller ever! 
https://lullabybaby.com/doona-infant-car-seat-stroller-car-seat-base-included-in-stock/#.Vrt_sFgrKUl

I so want it :(.

This is what happened when Riya took a nap. I go eye shopping on the internet XD.


----------



## Elz

Hey ladies! Could I join you please? I'm 4w5d pregnant with our ICSI miracle and am due on October 14th. This is my first ever BFP so I'm cautiously optimistic! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome Elz and Congratulations!!


----------



## Lost7

*Elz* - I&#8217;ll add your due date as the 14th. Welcome to the mad house! :haha:


My due dates moved forward 2 dates, 4th was way too popular for me. :haha:

My scan photos from today - not over clear but I'm hoping Fridays' will be much clearer. 

https://i.imgur.com/VVw1BLH.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/28jgpYO.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/7LpYJvh.jpg
See that tiny speck of white? That's my baby.
She thinks there is only one but it was such a bad picture - that well, it could all change. :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Nice scan! It is still early to see anything, but hopefully in a few days that'll change.


----------



## Lost7

If I am honest, their ultrasound scanner was basic and she was only a 'nurse' not a qualified Sonographer. At least Friday I am at the big hospital, in a specialised department with specialised equipment and qualified Sonographers.

I can not tell you how worried she had me with a TV scan and she couldn't find the pregnancy. Given the pains I've been having I started to presume ectopic.


----------



## Lost7

Ooohhhh I need to change my ticker.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely scans Lost!!


----------



## Lost7

Ticker updated. + 2 days really matter! :D


----------



## c beary83

Lovely scan lost! 

I've just got my blood tests back and they've more than doubled!!! 

So I'll cautiously come in with a EDD of 14th October. 

I've got another blood test and then an early scan so will keep you updated. 

But for now - I'm pregnant :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

That's awesome news c beary83! I'll add you now. :D


----------



## krissie328

Kiwiberry said:


> Ok ladies, I think I just now stumbled upon the most amazing stroller ever!
> https://lullabybaby.com/doona-infant-car-seat-stroller-car-seat-base-included-in-stock/#.Vrt_sFgrKUl
> 
> I so want it :(.
> 
> This is what happened when Riya took a nap. I go eye shopping on the internet XD.

I saw this the other day and thought it was genius!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Lost - Lovely scans! Looking forward to seeing more on Friday.

Cbeary - Congrats! That's wonderful news! :happydance:

AFM - I'm going in tomorrow to get my thyroid levels tested (since I'm hypothyroid). Fingers crossed my levels are normal!


----------



## corgankidd

Lost - your little white speck is perfect! :D

Cbeary- now we officially are due date buddies :)

AFM- starting to feel a little queasy but nothing that bad. Just have to snack a lot throughout the day and it stays away. My boobs have not hurt for a couple days though which is worrying me. One nipple is sore but not the other :shrug: I just can't wait for March 2 so I can see my baby and know everything is ok!


----------



## Elz

Thanks for the welcome ladies! :flower:
Lost - your little white speck is beautiful! 
Corgankidd and Cbeary83 - I'm also due on the 14th! So exciting!!


----------



## Lost7

Morning ladies! Anyone being sick?
I'm so close to being sick it's unreal! I gag whilst brushing my teeth and changing toddlers nappy. 

Scan day tomorrow... Nervous!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

please add me ... according to the due date calculator Im due on Oct 16 will most probably have a C-section again ... 

just found out this morning and we feeling a little overwhelmed ... no real symptoms yet as I had a tummy bug this past week so cant put it down to pregnancy symptoms ...

congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies! Anyone being sick?
> I'm so close to being sick it's unreal! I gag whilst brushing my teeth and changing toddlers nappy.
> 
> Scan day tomorrow... Nervous!

Yep! I have been feeling very nauseouses since about 5dp5dt or 10dpo.. that lasted for a week which stopped and now the last couple days been crippled woth sickness.. 
Its like having motion sickness all day! Had to get tablets to get it to stop.


----------



## besty

So far I have no symptoms! I wouldn't even know I'm pregnant only because the tests told me so. Very strange as I was feeling so sick with both my girls.


----------



## imaginary8x

Not yet just keep feeling nausea, it won't be long till it kicks in.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Kiwiberry said:


> Anyone thought about getting a "PREGNANT" medical bracelet? Ever since I learned about it I have thought it was a wonderful idea. Going to have hubs order me one today.

What a great idea! Hadn't thought about that!




Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies! Anyone being sick?
> I'm so close to being sick it's unreal! I gag whilst brushing my teeth and changing toddlers nappy.
> 
> Scan day tomorrow... Nervous!

Lost, Beautiful scans! As for being nauseous, yes! I've actually gotten sick once already! That being said, I'm also on 200mg progesterone/day, taken orally.


----------



## Smille24

The past few mornings have been really rough for me. I feel really queasy and force myself to eat then it settles down.


----------



## krissie328

I have been very crampy since about 11 dpo. Which I believe is the day after I implanted. I'm also do hungry! I seriously cannot eat enough. Which is so different from my first. I could barely eat. 

I'm waiting on the nausea. I am getting a little bit here and there. But nothing unbearable.


----------



## corgankidd

I never had morning sickness before but I think what I am experiencing is possibly the beginnings of it. My stomach constantly feels empty, even right after eating. It almost feels like it's collapsing into itself. I have been constantly snacking throughout the day. If I go 30 minutes without some sort of snack I start feeling a little carsick. Nothing that makes me want to throw up just yet, just an uncomfortable queasiness. 

Also the diarrhea has started! I woke up at 1am last night and made a beeline for the bathroom! It was pretty intense, lol. :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

MS for me with my first baby was horrible. It did not start until I was 8-10 weeks pregnant and ended around 13-14 weeks. It was possibly the most horrible and unbearable symptom I had. I literally felt like dry heaving even the tiniest bit of stomach biol let alone anything I ate. It would only get that way if I was not in a certain median of not being full but not hungry either. Waking up in the morning was the WORST. It meant, I had digested all the food I ate the night before so I was most certainly going to be sitting at the toilet until I felt ok enough to stomach something. Sorry I know total TMI but it was really the only way I could describe it.

So far no MS this pregnancy, but I have this really bad feeling it won't stay that way.


----------



## corgankidd

That sounds terrible!! I was so lucky to escape it last time, just hoping for that same luck this time! Not feeling too optimistic though, never got queasy with ds and at not even 5 weeks my stomach is already feeling pretty unsettled :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

corgankidd said:


> That sounds terrible!! I was so lucky to escape it last time, just hoping for that same luck this time! Not feeling too optimistic though, never got queasy with ds and at not even 5 weeks my stomach is already feeling pretty unsettled :(

Fx for you :hugs:.


----------



## c beary83

I've been feeling a bit nauseous. Feeling like it's getting a bit worse each day.

With my loss I was so Ill from 6-8 weeks. I could only eat toast :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I am diabetic so I am so restricted with what I can eat. I'm hoping this time I don't crave carbs so much and can keep myself off insulin. 

So far I can still eat meat which with ds I could not. However, eggs are a no go.


----------



## corgankidd

How is this possible? I just ate a big ol sandwich from my local deli and my stomach still has an empty feeling although I'm full... 
Anybody else experiencing this perpetual emptiness??


----------



## krissie328

I am always hungry! I ate lunch a bit ago, I've snacked all day, and I'm seriously ready for a second lunch!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so starving lol. All I have in the apt for me to eat till Daddy gets home is apple slices and romaine lettuce / carrot salads. Riya has all kinds of stuff, including tilapia. Wouldn't you know tho that I hate sea food.... Tonight for dinner hubby is cooking and making rigatoni pasta with sausage. My mouth has been watering for it all day.


----------



## maria43

Hi ladies, newbie here!
EDD October 18th :) #5!


----------



## c beary83

Im starving!


----------



## jmandrews

Hi!!! Got a BFP yesterday! So excited about this surprise miracle! Baby #3! Not sure on an exact date yet. I have an ultrasound and appt on Feb 29th. For now put me down for Oct. 17th please. Thank you! I think EDD will be later because I tend to ovulate late around day 20-22. Will let you know when I find out. I'll try to play catch up too.
So thrilled about this baby. It's almost 2 years since my MC with my last October baby. My son just to turned one on the 9th and I have a daughter who is 3.5 years old.


----------



## Lost7

*Blessedbaby* - Hiya and welcome hun. I&#8217;ll add you for October 16th. Exciting isn&#8217;t it?

*MissCassie* - Those tablets sound awesome. I might have to get some! Even driving is making me ill!

*Rikkitikki* - Sorry to hear of your sickness! So far I&#8217;ve not yet been sick. This morning was the closest I&#8217;ve been to actually being sick, it went up in my throat but before I could run (haha, ok, try to run) to the toilet it had gone back down - ugh!

*krissie328* - I am the complete opposite. I am forcing myself to eat just 1 meal a day with the odd snack here or there. I&#8217;ve lost my appetite. 

*Kiwiberry* - Sounds awful. I must admit I was very ill with my Twin Girls (6 on Sunday have I mentioned lol) and had to be hospitalised several times with MS. Kept having those injections, lost so much weight, nothing worked and I was sick ALL through the pregnancy but much sicker at 32 weeks when an undiagnosed UTI caused a kidney infection, sleeping 22 hours a day was horrible, I didn&#8217;t even have the energy to eat in the end!

*maria43* - Welcome along hun. I will add your EDD down as 18th October. Let us know if this changes with the dating scan! Congrats sweetie.

*jmandrews* - Welcome hun! I&#8217;ll add your EDD as 17th. Let us know if this changes and congrats! 


As for me - scan day again tomorrow. :haha:

Let's hope for clearer photos with photos I can keep! :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lost that's horrible :(. Hopefully this pregnancy will go a lot smoother for you!


----------



## krissie328

I was that way with ds. I could barely eat for the entire first tri. But I was also very nauseous. So far this time it's not bad. But still early times.


----------



## ajarvis

Kiwiberry said:


> Ok ladies, I think I just now stumbled upon the most amazing stroller ever!
> https://lullabybaby.com/doona-infant-car-seat-stroller-car-seat-base-included-in-stock/#.Vrt_sFgrKUl
> 
> I so want it :(.
> 
> This is what happened when Riya took a nap. I go eye shopping on the internet XD.

Holy crap! Expensive stroller!! Only way I'll be getting an expensive one is if it's a jogging one :p



Elz said:


> Hey ladies! Could I join you please? I'm 4w5d pregnant with our ICSI miracle and am due on October 14th. This is my first ever BFP so I'm cautiously optimistic! X

Welcome and congrats :)



Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> please add me ... according to the due date calculator Im due on Oct 16 will most probably have a C-section again ...
> 
> just found out this morning and we feeling a little overwhelmed ... no real symptoms yet as I had a tummy bug this past week so cant put it down to pregnancy symptoms ...
> 
> congrats to all the BFP's

Congratulations :)



Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies! Anyone being sick?
> I'm so close to being sick it's unreal! I gag whilst brushing my teeth and changing toddlers nappy.
> 
> Scan day tomorrow... Nervous!

I've never thrown up in any pregnancy, but the nauseousness comes and goes. I'm hoping it's real and not all in my mind lol.



corgankidd said:


> How is this possible? I just ate a big ol sandwich from my local deli and my stomach still has an empty feeling although I'm full...
> Anybody else experiencing this perpetual emptiness??

Yep. Here too. Rarely I will get full, but it doesn't last long at all!



maria43 said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here!
> EDD October 18th :) #5!

Congrats! So exciting that the due dates are getting closer to the end of October :)



jmandrews said:


> Hi!!! Got a BFP yesterday! So excited about this surprise miracle! Baby #3! Not sure on an exact date yet. I have an ultrasound and appt on Feb 29th. For now put me down for Oct. 17th please. Thank you! I think EDD will be later because I tend to ovulate late around day 20-22. Will let you know when I find out. I'll try to play catch up too.
> So thrilled about this baby. It's almost 2 years since my MC with my last October baby. My son just to turned one on the 9th and I have a daughter who is 3.5 years old.

Welcome! Congrats!

Nice scan Lost! So many so soon!

I'm so close to 7 weeks, and then it's only 3 weeks til my first appt and hopefully hearing the babies hb. I don't want to give in to myself and book an earlier one, but it's getting hard! Especially because of some crazy cramping last night. Now I feel like my boobs aren't as sore. But they are and I don't know how much is in my head. Around now or maybe a week from now is when I had spotting with my last one that ended up being sign for the miscarriage. So nervous. 

Do you think I'll hear a hb with doppler at the 10 wk US? I REALLY hope so!! Otherwise I'll have to wait 2 weeks after that for a scan.


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to all of the new ladies and congrats!!!

Lost- good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

Ajarvis- you should be able to listen to the hb at 10 wks. 

I was very ill with my dd and lost a lot of weight. I couldn't hold down any food or liquids. They put me on meds and the nausea went away. 4 more days until my next scan and I'm so excited to see my little bean.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sadly I won't be having a scan until March 7th. OH could not get off work to go with any sooner than that. It's a dating scan, then on the 14th is my OB appointment where they are going to talk about the treatment plan for me along with the progesterone shots. Have no clue when they plan to put me on those or for how long.


----------



## Rikkitikki

This pregnancy has been so different for me! With Rebecca I was nauseous, but only got sick once. Additionally pregnancy tests never got darker than the control line. This time around I started feeling nauseous at 9 dpo, with pregnancy tests getting darker than the control line as of 17 dpo. Today I was prescribed Zofran because I keep getting sick at work, and I'm a courtroom clerk, so I can't really leave my station to go get sick (luckily I've been able too keep it under wraps during court hearings so far). So crazy. Making me begin to suspect twins, but I don't want to share that with the hubby because he's in the middle of a career transition and going back to school to be a lawyer, so finances are tight, and he's stressed about that (currently an accountant)...


----------



## jmandrews

Oh I should add this baby will be a surprise! We found out with our other two. Now that we have a girl and boy we want our last to be a surprise. So team yellow!


----------



## Rikkitikki

maria43 said:


> Hi ladies, newbie here!
> EDD October 18th :) #5!

Bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Unicornwoman

corgankidd said:


> starting to feel a little queasy but nothing that bad. Just have to snack a lot throughout the day and it stays away. My boobs have not hurt for a couple days though which is worrying me. One nipple is sore but not the other :shrug: I just can't wait for March 2 so I can see my baby and know everything is ok!

My boobs did that for a day or two and now they are hurting again...just not as painful as when I got my BFP. Still getting twinges too so hopefully everything is fine.



Lost7 said:


> Morning ladies! Anyone being sick?
> I'm so close to being sick it's unreal! I gag whilst brushing my teeth and changing toddlers nappy.

I've had a few "stomach cramps" late at night just before bed, but nothing outrageous. 



Rikkitikki said:


> I've actually gotten sick once already! That being said, I'm also on 200mg progesterone/day, taken orally.

Hmmm...I'm on 200mg progesterone too, but I haven't gotten sick yet. I hope this isn't a bad sign.



corgankidd said:


> How is this possible? I just ate a big ol sandwich from my local deli and my stomach still has an empty feeling although I'm full...
> Anybody else experiencing this perpetual emptiness??

Yes! I am always hungry! My stomach growls just a few minutes after meals/snacks! Starting to worry about gaining too much weight too fast!


----------



## Trr

Unicorn- I feel the same way about eating and being hungry 2 minutes later. It's rough.


----------



## c beary83

Hope your scan goes well lost


----------



## c beary83

I'm an apple seed today :)

But my boobs still aren't sore or larger - should I be worried???


----------



## Elz

c beary83 said:


> I'm an apple seed today :)
> 
> But my boobs still aren't sore or larger - should I be worried???

Yay for apple seeds!! My boobs are considerably less sore these last couple of days (almost unnoticeable until I take my bra off at night!) and I don't think they're any bigger either!
This is my first pregnancy so I can't be certain, but I suppose different women get different symptoms for different pregnancies! I've heard of some women who have zero symptoms throughout their pregnancies, so who knows! X


----------



## Rikkitikki

Unicorn: With Becca I was also on 200 mg progesterone per day, and nowhere near this sick! I'm thinking for me it's either a boy, or twins, but we shall see eventually. :p


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Lost, can you please take me out of the group hun? Thank you. Don't worry nothing happened to the baby.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so worried! I took a clear blue with the weeks and frer today at 18 dpo to compare with my tests with ds. I only got 1-2 and a very faint line on the frer. I don't have an appointment until March 10th, I don't know how I'm going to make it without going crazy. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Scan went, well badly. She could see a sac and a yolk but she said she'd "expect" to see the HeartBeat - considering I am nearly 7 weeks pregnant. She's scheduled me to go back next Friday. She did measure the pregnancy and said I was right on target (in their eyes I am 6+3 today, where as I measured 6+3 on Wednesday). 

There is a huge possibility the baby has died since Wednesday and there is also a huge possibility due to a tilted uterus it just makes things bad to photograph and measure. It obviously didn't help that I was sick several times this morning & I couldn't keep water down.

Also, the APS test came back positive again. I've been offered daily heparin injections.


----------



## corgankidd

Krissie- try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done. Are you sure of when you ovulated? 

Lost- I'm so sorry to hear that the scan did not go as you had hoped :( Like you said though, there is a big chance that they just couldn't get a good picture of baby due to your tilted uterus. Also, when they measured it before they put you up two days right? it is very possible when the baby is so tiny that the measurements were just slightly off which gave you those 2 extra days. Keeping everything crossed for you until your next scan!!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Cbeary- I wouldn't worry. Your blood work just came back confirming that your bean is growing. That's the most important thing! 

Krissie- My FRERs never got dark. Have you asked your doc for a quantitative HCG blood test? That should put your mind at ease.

AFM- I guess we are all worry worts today. Last night I notice a rather sharp pain that ran from my pelvic bone up to my navel...right about where my right ovary should be. It made me catch my breath for a minute! I'm concerned because I had the exact same sensation with my MMC on the day they said the baby stopped growing... Maybe not as painful this time but very similar. Just worried sick. Boobs still hurt today and no bleeding, but I wonder if I should tell my doc or if he'd think I was a loon....


----------



## Unicornwoman

Lost- That is worrisome, but there is still hope. Just take care of yourself until your next scan. I've heard of women who get no heartbeat on an early scan only to find it later on. Baby is so small now it may just need a week or so to show itself.


----------



## Rozzer

Hello all, can I please join?

Edd of our October pumpkin is the 8th. I have a dating scan today though so it may change slightly :)

I'm a mum to two boys already, very nervous about having a third!


----------



## krissie328

Lost- I am sorry your scan went badly. Fx for a better result next week.

I am certain on my dates. I was tracking several ways and all show the same date. I'm going to call my NP and see if I can't get one ordered.


----------



## c beary83

Hey lost. I'm sorry your scan didn't go well, but they could have measured you wrong nd you are too early for hb. Our like you say maybe they didn't get a good picture. Fingers crossed the next scan is better xxx

Krissie - I'd definitely request bloods as urine tests are rubbish.

I hate the way losses ruin the excitement of pregnancy - I'm expecting something to go wrong any second. I had PMS style cramps all day today and pink blood when I wiped :cry: I'm going in for repeat bloods tomorrow so will see what the result is.


----------



## Smille24

Lost- I hope your next scan is much better. It could be a little early yet.

Krissie- I think doing bloods would definitely give you peace of mind.

Cbeary- spotting can be normal. Fxd you get a great result tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

Still waiting to hear back if she will order them. So the earliest I'd probably hear anything is Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Unicornwoman

So I had some brown spotting today. Went to the ER. They did a pelvic, blood work, and an ultrasound. They said the cervix is closed so that is good. Saw the yolk sac but no baby, but said that is normal for as far along as we are. Blood looked old so I have my fingers crossed its nothing. Waiting for results on the blood work now. What a day!


----------



## Rikkitikki

OH Lost, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get the news you wanted at your scan. I understand that this week's wait will be tough. Hang in there, you've got so much on your plate, more than one person should have to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

*Kiwiberry* - I&#8217;ll remove you from the group. Hope all is okay. Keep in touch.

*Krissie328* - Try not to guess HCG based on tests hun. If you&#8217;re worried ask your doctor to do Quantitive betas - 48 hours apart will give you a good idea of the HCG doubling times. Good luck hun. Try not to panic.

*Rozzer* - I&#8217;ll add you down for the 8th. Congratulations. 

I'll be mega busy tomorrow, it's my Twins Birthday, they're six! :shock:
Can't quite believe that but there we are, lol. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:


----------



## MissCassie

krissie328 said:


> I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:

I'm so sorry :(

I hope you're ok :hug:


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry krissie :hugs:


----------



## imaginary8x

krissie328 said:


> I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:

I'm so sorry. :(:hugs:


----------



## Smille24

krissie328 said:


> I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I am back from vacation. 

I'm so sorry to hear krissie, sending big hugs! :hugs:

Lost I am sorry your scan didn't go as you hoped. It is still so early and the baby could be just hiding in there. I am keeping everything crossed for the next scan. 

I have my first scan and appointment tomorrow. I'll be 5+4. I'll update on how it goes. I am wondering how many babies are in there since I ovulated two follies!


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Krissie328. Your angel has been added.


----------



## Trr

krissie328 said:


> I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:

Sorry for your loss Hun


----------



## Rikkitikki

Krissie, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Rikkitikki

Ugh, I'm getting to the point where I'm starting to feel nauseous all of the time. The only things that really sound good to me are pickles and plain pasta (or pasta with a little bit of pickle juice...)


----------



## Trr

My scan is in 10 days and I'm praying for some new symptoms to show before then. I'm so freaking nervous about it.


----------



## Smille24

Rikkitikki said:


> Ugh, I'm getting to the point where I'm starting to feel nauseous all of the time. The only things that really sound good to me are pickles and plain pasta (or pasta with a little bit of pickle juice...)

Same here. I'm having a difficult time keeping food down. Saltines, chicken noodle soup and water seem to be a safe go to.


----------



## c beary83

I'm feeling a bit sicker each day. 

Getting a bit worried though as I've been having PMS style cramps and blood in cm :cry:


----------



## corgankidd

Cbeary - blood is never a welcomed sight in pregnancy, but bleeding in the first and second trimester is really common! I bled, with cramps, from 7 weeks until 17 weeks with my last pregnancy. I had a pretty significant hematoma which is really common. Your symptoms are increasing which is a great sign! Just try to stay positive :hugs:

Do you have the clear blue weeks indicator pregnancy tests available near you? You could grab one of those to put your mind at ease.


----------



## maria43

krissie328 said:


> I am having a miscarriage. Good luck on your journeys ladies. :flower:

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## maria43

I'm super nauseous too. My husband wanted to take me out for dinner but I've told him there's no point. Feel like I can't eat anything at the moment, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## c beary83

corgankidd said:


> Cbeary - blood is never a welcomed sight in pregnancy, but bleeding in the first and second trimester is really common! I bled, with cramps, from 7 weeks until 17 weeks with my last pregnancy. I had a pretty significant hematoma which is really common. Your symptoms are increasing which is a great sign! Just try to stay positive :hugs:
> 
> Do you have the clear blue weeks indicator pregnancy tests available near you? You could grab one of those to put your mind at ease.

I know - it's really scary. I know my levels are increasing as I had bloods drawn yesterday so should be feeling reassured about that. I'm going to call the hospital tomorrow and see if I can booked in for an early scan


----------



## Unicornwoman

krissie - So sorry for your loss....:hugs:

I'm having a very small amount of brown spotting again today... My only symptom is sore boobs and possibly a little fatigue (but it's hard to tell because I'm hypothyroid). Haven't been nauseous at all... Also the pulling/twinging sensations have disappeared.

I'll probably have to go in for more blood-work tomorrow to see if my levels are going up since my trip to the ER on Friday. Was feeling positive yesterday, but it's been harder today. I wish I could prick my finger and test my blood at home and know for sure with out all this waiting!


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies,
Can I join? Just got my bfp today after 2 days of barely there squinters. 14dpo today and edd is October 23.


----------



## Trr

Welcome laroawan. NRKR from babycentre here. Good to see you and congrats again on your bfp


----------



## Laroawan

Thanks Trr/NRKR. Great to see a familiar face here. Congratulations to you as well!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

thank you for the warm welcome.

Im from SA so the time difference between chats is a little difficult to keep up.

Got my first scan on March 5th the day of my DD's bday. Hubby is becoming exicted now. Only symptoms I have is a little bit of nausea and then extreme fatigue. Im hoping it stays this way as with my DD I was sick every day the whole day until 19 weeks and when that stopped heartburn kicked in.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi all - I'm due around October 22nd. I am pregnant with my second after 5 months TTC - I took 25mg clomid this month. My first was born after 2 years TTC, he was a natural surprise the month after I miscarried blighted ovum twins. Super nervous and excited!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Forgot to add - I'd be happy to make some graphics for signatures for the group if you want.


----------



## Blessedbaby

:hugs:welcome


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome to the new ladies! :) 

My scan is in 4 hours and I'm super nervous! I had forgotten how worrisome pregnancy is!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan


----------



## Smille24

borr.dg.baby said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! :)
> 
> My scan is in 4 hours and I'm super nervous! I had forgotten how worrisome pregnancy is!

Same here! I knew I was really sick with my dd, but that was 7 years ago and you forget the feeling of it. We'll get through it.

I have a scan in 5 hrs and I'm really nervous. It took us over 2yrs to conceive and I'm so worried something will happen.


----------



## maria43

borr.dg.baby said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! :)
> 
> My scan is in 4 hours and I'm super nervous! I had forgotten how worrisome pregnancy is!

good luck! cant wait for my first scan. I'm excited but super nervous for it too!


----------



## jmandrews

Hi to the newer ladies joining! That would be awesome if we could have a little graphic icon for the group. I can replace my February hearts. :) 

Good luck to all with scans. Prayers for healthy growing babies. Can't wait to hear about them.

How is everyone feeling? AF would have been due today. Yay no show! I think I am 4 or 5 weeks today. Not sure because I ovulate so late. DH and I haven't prevented for a couple months now. We weren't really trying either. We tried for our first 3 prenancies. It was just so stressful and an emotional roller coaster. I'm so thankful for this surprise blessing. My cycles recently became super long so I wasn't sure what was going on. This was the last cycle we weren't going to prevent before we waited to ttc in the fall. DH has a very busy work schedule in the spring all the way to June. Having a baby in this time period isn't ideal. So finding out we were expecting is super exciting. Two years ago in March I lost a baby that was supposed to be due Oct. 2nd. So thankful to have another October baby. Just feeling very nervous. Hope this baby is healthy and here forever. 
I have a 3.5 year old daughter named Everlee and my son Brecken just turned one on Feb 9th. Found out the 10th about this baby. So excited!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone better.


----------



## Trr

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Forgot to add - I'd be happy to make some graphics for signatures for the group if you want.

I would love a October signature. I have been looking for one. If it isn't too much of a bother, could you please make one for the group?


----------



## Trr

Good luck to the ladies getting scans today. Hoping you can see those little hearts flashing.


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry for your loss Krissie328!

TRR I'm seeming to have less symptoms as the days go along. So scary. Terrifying too. 3 weeks til my midwife appt. where I'm praying to hear a HB!

Congrats Laroawan and Ella Hopeful!!

Ella_hopeful a little graphic would be awesome for sure :)

borr.dg.baby how did your scan go?

Good luck at your scan Smille24!

I'm not sure how I'm feeling. I feel like my symptoms are way less. Which I know can be normal, but it's not any less nerve wracking Happy to be at 7 weeks with no spotting though so I'll take it. Every week I make it closer to 10 with no spotting the happier I'll be.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Okay so I'll get to work on the graphic!

Anyone having cramps? I only had my beta yesterday so find it hard to imagine something is already going wrong, but I have back pain and hip pain and lower pain kinda in the groin area. Makes me feel like I'm going to get AF but can't quite work out where the pain is coming from. Also SUPER BLOATED!!!


----------



## Trr

Ella- I had back pain when I first found out as well. Now nothing unless I'm on my feet for too long at work. I have gas pain which likes to make me think it is cramps but it's always gas. Hope this puts your mind at ease.


----------



## Trr

Ajarvis- my symptoms are kinda steady. Not getting worse but not getting better. Symptoms come and go so don't look to much into it. I did that for a couple days last week and then let it go. Only going to drive you crazy


----------



## jmandrews

I don't have any symptoms yet. I wish I did. I feel a little more tired. My tests are getting darker so that's good at least.


----------



## c beary83

Hi Ella- I've had af style cramps on Friday and spotting (brown, red and pink blood) I've been so scared as I had two previous losses, but I went for a scan today and all seemed well. Too early to see a baby and heartbeat but everything looked normal for where I'm at.

Good luck to everyone else having a scan today


----------



## JCh

Due Oct 13th.


----------



## jmandrews

c beary83 said:


> Hi Ella- I've had af style cramps on Friday and spotting (brown, red and pink blood) I've been so scared as I had two previous losses, but I went for a scan today and all seemed well. Too early to see a baby and heartbeat but everything looked normal for where I'm at.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else having a scan today


Yay that's great news! Fingers crossed everything continues to look good and baby is healthy.


----------



## jmandrews

JCh said:


> Due Oct 13th.

Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I had my scan. Everything looks good. We got to see gestational sack and yolk sac, which is what you would see at this point so we are happy. Here's a picture :) I go back on the 25th to check for heartbeat
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ella86

Hi :flower: Mind if I join?

Estimated due date Oct. 24 - will update soon with my little 'story' haha

Happy to be here. Congrats everyone :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I made some graphics. Hope you like them.

To put them in your signature, you have to copy the codes below the graphic, and delete the stars at the beginning and end. (Does anyone know if there is a better way to do this?)

Small graphic:
https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg
***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg***

Large banner:
https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg
***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg***


----------



## jmandrews

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hey ladies I had my scan. Everything looks good. We got to see gestational sack and yolk sac, which is what you would see at this point so we are happy. Here's a picture :) I go back on the 25th to check for heartbeat

Yay that is so wonderful to hear! Less than a week until you see your little bean! 



Ella86 said:


> Hi :flower: Mind if I join?
> 
> Estimated due date Oct. 24 - will update soon with my little 'story' haha
> 
> Hi! Welcome! I think that might be my due date. I'll find out soon! Can't wish to hear your story.
> 
> Happy to be here. Congrats everyone :)




Ella_Hopeful said:


> I made some graphics. Hope you like them.
> 
> To put them in your signature, you have to copy the codes below the graphic, and delete the stars at the beginning and end. (Does anyone know if there is a better way to do this?)
> 
> Small graphic:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg***
> 
> Large banner:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg***

Thank you! They are so cute!


----------



## jmandrews

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I made some graphics. Hope you like them.
> 
> To put them in your signature, you have to copy the codes below the graphic, and delete the stars at the beginning and end. (Does anyone know if there is a better way to do this?)
> 
> Small graphic:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg***
> 
> Large banner:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg***

How do I add to my signature again? Don't I need to delete something and add url or something?


----------



## jmandrews

Oops ignore that clearly I dot read direction lol


----------



## Lost7

*Laroawan* - Congrats on your BFP, I&#8217;ll add you for 23rd October.

*Ella_Hopeful* - I&#8217;ll add your due date. Congratulations. Graphics are good - thanks. Usually I make graphics but I&#8217;ve had a mad few weeks and just haven&#8217;t got round to it.

*borr*. - Glad your scan went well, lovely photo.

*JCh* - Added.

*Ella86* - I&#8217;ll add you for 24th October, congrats!


Hope everyone else is okay. 

My twins were 6 yesterday and we had an awesome (albeit tiring) day. I've been running around like a headless chicken.


----------



## Lost7

People are welcome to use the glitter text in their signature too. 

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z56a5e6e220386.gif

Use the following code - without the *'s

**https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z56a5e6e220386.gif**


----------



## Lost7

4 days until my next scan. Eek, I am so nervous. 

I'm having a LOT of symptoms now so I am hoping they can find the HB on Friday. The last scan made me a little nervous.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sorry Lost for creating those graphics without asking you first hope you don't mind, I had assumed one of the people who replied was the person who started the thread! (Can I blame preggo brain already lol?)

Thanks so much Lost for your efforts with this thread and good luck with the scan!


----------



## corgankidd

Finally got my 3+ on the clear blue test today! I can FINALLY put down the tests for good! :happydance: My boobs are finally starting to get to the soreness I remember from my DS pregnancy now too. They aren't too bad during the day but at night they get almost unbearably sore! 

Have any of you made up a nickname for your little bean yet? I've been calling mine Boo to keep with the October theme :) Can't wait for march 2 to finally get a peak of him/her!


----------



## jmandrews

Oops my fault Ella. I am newer and didn't know there was already a graphic.

Yay for 3+ on the digi corgankidd! I'm ready to get some symptoms. I'll feel much better. 
No nickname yet. Boo is so cute.

Who's team finding out and who's team yellow like me? :)


----------



## Smille24

The baby's heartbeat was 130bpm. I am so relieved and so happy everything is going good so far.


----------



## Lost7

The graphics awesome Hun! Don't be sorry! My twins were 6 yesterday and it's just been manic here lol.


----------



## corgankidd

Yay smile! Beautiful scan! :happydance:


----------



## wish4baby

Hi ladies! I would love to join y'all! 
Just found out we are expecting...number 6! 
EDD October 27 2016!!! So excited!

I got my first BFP at 10 dpo (yesterday) and another this AM, 11 dpo...4 tests total (so far lol)

We will find out the gender, I think. It seems so fun to wait, but I don't think I could make it :D we may try to keep it a secret though. I am feeling boy vibes...we were slightly swaying boy, my diet was boy friendly and we DTD at the right time for a boy. Plus, we've decided on a boy name and it seems like we always had whichever name we agreed on first. 

I have no symptoms and haven't even made a dr apt yet...so it doesn't really seem real!

Any cute ideas for announcing to family??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Smille yay! Awesome picture! Glad it all went well!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Smille24 said:


> View attachment 929264
> 
> 
> The baby's heartbeat was 130bpm. I am so relieved and so happy everything is going good so far.

That's awesome news!

AFM - Despite the brown spotting over the weekend everything seems to being going well! No cramps and boobs hurt all day (but ESPECIALLY at night) Fingers crossed my blood work results still look good on Wednesday when I hear back from the Doc.

Spoke with DH about gender and we decided to be team yellow! We will be trilled to have our first child regardless of sex! :happydance:

Ella & Lost - Thanks for the lovely signature banners!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We will be finding out for sure! No patience! We will do a 16 week gender scan!


----------



## Trr

Smille- sooooo cute. Happy all is well.


----------



## ajarvis

Trr said:


> Ajarvis- my symptoms are kinda steady. Not getting worse but not getting better. Symptoms come and go so don't look to much into it. I did that for a couple days last week and then let it go. Only going to drive you crazy

Thanks! My head knows you're right :) Hard to follow through lol



JCh said:


> Due Oct 13th.




Ella86 said:


> Hi :flower: Mind if I join?
> 
> Estimated due date Oct. 24 - will update soon with my little 'story' haha
> 
> Happy to be here. Congrats everyone :)

Congrats and welcome ladies :)



Ella_Hopeful said:


> I made some graphics. Hope you like them.
> 
> To put them in your signature, you have to copy the codes below the graphic, and delete the stars at the beginning and end. (Does anyone know if there is a better way to do this?)
> 
> Small graphic:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkinsSmall_1.jpg***
> 
> Large banner:
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg
> ***https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/OctPumpkins.jpg***

Wonderful thanks :)



Smille24 said:


> View attachment 929264
> 
> 
> The baby's heartbeat was 130bpm. I am so relieved and so happy everything is going good so far.

Awesome news!



wish4baby said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join y'all!
> Just found out we are expecting...number 6!
> EDD October 27 2016!!! So excited!
> 
> I got my first BFP at 10 dpo (yesterday) and another this AM, 11 dpo...4 tests total (so far lol)
> 
> We will find out the gender, I think. It seems so fun to wait, but I don't think I could make it :D we may try to keep it a secret though. I am feeling boy vibes...we were slightly swaying boy, my diet was boy friendly and we DTD at the right time for a boy. Plus, we've decided on a boy name and it seems like we always had whichever name we agreed on first.
> 
> I have no symptoms and haven't even made a dr apt yet...so it doesn't really seem real!
> 
> Any cute ideas for announcing to family??

Congrats! I'm definitely finding out the gender. Well as long as baby cooperates. I just don't have the patience to wait :p

Went hiking today and that was good. Still tired and apparently super cranky so I guess I can't say my symptoms are gone completely.


----------



## Laroawan

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I think we will find out the gender as I am excited to pick names and shop hehe. This will be our first and my parents first grandchild. I can't wait to share the news with my mom but I want to do it in person.


----------



## Rikkitikki

I should say that I visit this thread a couple times a day, but I'm on a cell or my iPad, and I really don't like typing on this thing. Soooo, I think if no one minds, I'm also going to use the "thanks" button as an acknowledgement that I read your post. So many times I have a comment I'd like to leave, but just don't want to take the time to type it all out! Sorry for that, but wanted to own up to it.


----------



## Smille24

We're definitely finding out what we're having.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Smillie! That's such exciting news. 

It will be tough to stay team yellow but I am determined. My family and friends have been kind of negative about it. This is my 3rd baby. I have one of each already so I think it will be so fun to experience finding out at the birth. We have everything we need so why not right? :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Smile that is awesome news man ... here's to a healthy pregnancy ...

we were team yellow with my DD and it was so nice when the dr took her out and said congrats mommy on a beautiful little girl ... best feeling ever

my dh however wants to find out this time around ...

I have no real symptoms except for the tiredness and then my mouth tastes funny ... I cant wait to feel more pregnant ... 

thanks Ella hopeful for the graphics its cute


----------



## Lost7

I used to go to Babybond at 16 weeks for a gender scan. Since my last pregnancy they've changed that to now 18 weeks, I'll have to shop around to see who else will do a gender scan at 16 weeks.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I just took a clearblue test now and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks ... should be accurate


----------



## Blessedbaby

I discovered dry skin on my boobs its itchy like eczema?


----------



## Lost7

Blessedbaby, use lots of moisturising lotion. Dry skin in pregnancy is quite common. It's usually my stomach that dries out. 


I am exhausted, have another damn headache today.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Lost I will try that ... shame man drink lots of water


----------



## Lost7

Oh I have, 6 children excited and playful just isn't helping! :cry: 

Shopping just came though, I've got 4 packs of sweets to help with my dry mouth!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Can I join in? 
EDD 07 Oct 2016.

We will know the gender sooner than later, due to a Panorama DNA test that was recommended due to my age (I will be 35 in July). This is our first that's made it this far. I'm not sure we'll be sharing the gender with anyone else.


----------



## ajarvis

I think our families would go crazy not knowing if we did, and once I know the gender I'd always be referring to he or she and couldn't keep it a secret anymore than I can keep secret that I'm pregnant :p


----------



## Lost7

https://i.imgur.com/tC0Rng6.jpg?1

**https://i.imgur.com/tC0Rng6.jpg?1**

https://i.imgur.com/ql1xZNI.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/ql1xZNI.gif**

As another graphic for the Signature area. I like glittery things. :haha:

*ClandestineTX*, I will add your EDD of 7th October. I have a friend who is also finding out the gender in a few weeks due to genetic reasons. 

I'll be sharing the gender at 16 weeks when I find out, I'll have a hard time keeping quiet. :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Does anyone have an idea of what they're having already? I think I'm having my 4th Boy. I could change my mind, but I always go out and buy booties around 8 weeks gestation and I've only been wrong once! :haha:

Scary to think I'm 7+2 already, therefore it's less than 10 weeks until I know what I'm having! I'll be updating the 1st page with what we're having (Yellow, Pink or Blue, Yellow for those not wishing to disclose, Pink obviously for Girls & Blue obviously for Boy Bumps). 

As soon as you know (IF you're going to find out) let me know so I can add the colour of your bump next to your name.

I am tempted to put a yellow bump next to everyones name - until we find out otherwise.


----------



## Lost7

Just booked my Gender Scan. I'll be 16+2. 
19th April at 17:30pm.


----------



## Lost7

So, around 3-5 weeks pregnant I didn't have an appetite what so ever. 

Now I'm 7 weeks I am ravishing. Literally. You'd think my body was starving. 

Only another 2+ weeks until I can start all the crazy gender prediction things! :haha:

I've added a :yellow: bump next to everyones name. IF & when we find out :pink: or :blue: then I'll change them obviously.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much Lost! Can't wait to hear what you are having! It will be interesting if your prediction is right. :)
I'm excited to not find out. We found out early with my daughter and son. I loved it. 
They offer a blood test now to find out around 12-13 weeks. Would have loved to do that but since we are team yellow we won't be able to lol. Maybe I'll have a 4th. 

I'm still not having symptoms. Hopefully will soon. I need some reassurance. My boobs started hurting at this point with DS.


----------



## Lost7

Well I've just peed on some baking powder :haha: 
I actually couldn't stop myself, I think it's a little too early to use as gender prediction purposes, but I just had to try! :oops:

I was team :yellow: with my 1st and it drove me mad, not knowing what colours to buy etc. I just have to find out now, but good luck to you! 


Lots more graphics and codes entered on Page 1. Gender Neutral, Pink & Blue banners available. :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Whispers.... *hello*


----------



## Lost7

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Whispers.... *hello*

*Hello*

*It's Me*

As Adele would sing! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha! Cautiously stepping into say hello. BFP on Saturday, have had an IUd so a shock to say the least. Have had coil removed now so its touch and go but I feel sick as a dog.

I have 3 children age 11, 10 and 3 and live south coast of england xx oh, I am 28 x


----------



## c beary83

Hi lost - what's the baking powder test?


----------



## Lost7

Midnight_Fairy, Wow - Congratulations! I MC'd with my Mirena in, a few years ago! 
Glad you're pregnancy is going well, sickness can be a pain. :(

Least you know you're not suffering alone! Any idea what your rough EDD is?


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> Hi lost - what's the baking powder test?

You basically pee in a cup and add baking powder. 
If it fizzes it's a boy, if it's flat it's a girl. 

There's so many at home gender prediction tests you can do - google them!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

22nds Oct I believe xx


----------



## Lost7

I'll add you down hun, let us know if this changes with the dating scan! xx


----------



## FarfromHome

Can I come in? I had my BFP on Feb 8th at either 8 or 9dpo. Due date for now is Oct 23.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi! ^

Thanks Lost x


----------



## Mummyhannah

Hi could I join please? I got my bfp on 7/2 due 20th October (ish) visited gp today & got my maternity referral... Very excited x


----------



## pandi77

Hey ladies I'm back (God willing) with a due date of October 22nd If I go late as usual this may actually end up being a Halloween baby lol &#127875;


----------



## jmandrews

Yay more babies! Congrats ladies!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome new ladies! :) congratulations!


----------



## Lost7

*FarfromHome* - I&#8217;ll add your EDD as 23rd October, Congrats! 

*Mummyhannah* - I&#8217;ll add your EDD as 20th, obviously subject to change when you&#8217;ve had a scan. Congrats!

*pandi77* - I&#8217;ll add your EDD as 22nd. Congrats! Halloween babies are good!


----------



## Lost7

Right, I'm off to put DD1 in her bed (she's a top bunk so that'll be fun) and turn the heating back up, then I'm going to climb into my bed and continue watching EE on BBC iPlayer. 

Check in with you tomorrow. May not be until the evening as I have things to do but I'll check in and update where necessary. Lovely to see such an active thread, so many babies due (27 now!) I wonder which are among us and yet to find out they're having twins (or even triplets) Can you imagine that? How awesome. 

There's at least 1 Twin Mummy on our Facebook group *links on Page 1*, so there has to be at least 1 or 2 here having twins!


----------



## Lawes1987

Can I join please? I found out I was pregnant on Valentines Day and I'm due on 21st October. I'm 4w4d. Thanks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## corgankidd

I just scheduled my gender scan too! A place near me does it as early as 13 weeks, so I booked it for when I will be 14 weeks on April 15. Soooo excited!!!


----------



## Lalexf

Congratulations to all!!! I am due with baby #3 on October 14!!! What an exciting journey!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Lost- I read about the baking soda test, but doesn't work until 12 weeks. I'm going to try it and see how accurate it is. I don't remember sore bbs with my dd and I'm not as sick as I was with her so maybe a boy? Only time will tell. 

I'm hoping my ob will allow my dd at the gender scan since she is just shy of 7. I want her involved as much as possible. 

Love the new October banner btw!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Wow. Can anyone say "acne"?? Pimples keep popping up all over my face! Was not expecting this!


----------



## mumbee

Hi,

I am due with baby #4 of the 3th of October. I had my scan 2 days ago I got to see the heartbeat and my dates are when there should be.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sense of smell has really kicked in today! I could smell my son's cornflakes. I wasn't even aware that cornflakes had a smell!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Unicornwoman said:


> Wow. Can anyone say "acne"?? Pimples keep popping up all over my face! Was not expecting this!

Me too!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning from SA ladies

I have new symptoms too feeling really queasy and I have a headache and my boobs are becoming sore now ... my bras are even feeling tight 

and all I can think of is freshly squeezed orange juice


----------



## MissCassie

Eep getting very excited now!! My first scan is tomorrow at 3:45 brisbane time! 

Will find out if there are 1 or 2 in there as we transferred 2 embies.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oo good luck!

Il be team yellow x


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck we will probably find out as my husband wants to know


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm only 4w5d and already my boobs hurt A LOT. I am gassy, exhausted and my sense of smell seems heightened. Never had such strong symptoms so early on....


----------



## Blessedbaby

for the working moms when do u plan on telling work that you're pregnant?


----------



## Lawes1987

I already have - with 4 miscarriages under my belt I have to tell them as soon as I know



Blessedbaby said:


> for the working moms when do u plan on telling work that you're pregnant?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck with the scan! Can't wait to hear back!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Lost7

*Lawes1987* - I&#8217;ll add your EDD for 21st October. Congrats!

*corgankidd* - Only a few days before mine. Gosh, they don&#8217;t do them that early over here. I thought the baby only really turned &#8216;one way or the other&#8217; around 12 weeks? 

*Lalexf* - Hiya, I&#8217;ll add you for 14th October. Congrats!

*Smille24* - It&#8217;s been right for mine so far, Getting the same feedback on FB too! I have a few different gender prediction methods I&#8217;ll be trying! 
Thank you, I do like glittery things! :haha:

*mumbee* - I&#8217;ll add you 3rd October. That&#8217;s only a day after myself. I have my 4th scan on Friday and I&#8217;m hoping I&#8217;ll see a heartbeat now, I have a tilted womb so it makes things a little harder.

*MissCassie* - Are you on the FaceBook group as well? There&#8217;s a lady there who is also going for a scan tomorrow (also Australia time I think) and also transferred 2 FET&#8217;s! :shock:
Coincidence if not.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also told my boss when I found out with my DD as I had a miscarriage before her ... thinking of telling him when he is back next week


----------



## Lost7

30 Pumpkins now! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay 30! Congrats everyone!

Can't wait to hear about the scans. :)

Is there a FB group too? I'll join if so.

I'm only feeling a little bit of dull cramps here and there, sleepy, and have had to pee more.


----------



## Lost7

jmandrews said:


> Yay 30! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the scans. :)
> 
> *Is there a FB group too? I'll join if so.
> *
> I'm only feeling a little bit of dull cramps here and there, sleepy, and have had to pee more.

Link to group is on Page 1 :D


----------



## Lawes1987

Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

I had 3 losses last year, 9 in total but pregnant with my 7th.

:happydance:


----------



## Lawes1987

Crickey you're brave!



Lost7 said:


> I had 3 losses last year, 9 in total but pregnant with my 7th.
> 
> :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! I sent my request to join. :)


----------



## Lost7

Bravery doesn't come into it.


----------



## Lost7

jmandrews said:


> Thank you! I sent my request to join. :)

Knew it was you, so I accepted straight away! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lawes1987 said:


> Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:

Unfortunately, yes. But if instinct counts for anything, I have felt like this one is THE ONE from the start, can't explain it. I'm just really calm about it if I focus on how I feel and kind of ignore what I think, which of course are all the things that could go wrong. 



Blessedbaby said:


> for the working moms when do u plan on telling work that you're pregnant?

Depends on what you mean by "work" haha. I'm a scientist, I work very closely with one other woman, who is fantastic and will be so happy for me, but because of loss history, I don't want to tell her (or my mom) until I go back for my next appointment (10w3d, 14 Mar). She and I trade things off all the time and so far, she has not become wise to be asking her to handle two particularly hazardous things for me lately - only one more round before my next appointment! 
And my "boss" has been on a complicated medical leave since late last year, the two people who are covering for him, I would greatly prefer not to tell until May (and with a large frame and a high BMI, I might be able to pull it off). I kind of want to wait until people start getting brazen enough to flat out ask, because it would be hilarious. My on-site/ in-lab duties are heaviest Jan-Aug, so Oct is actually the perfect time of year for me to take leave. They are all also very family friendly people who will be happy for me - once the shock wears off. I think most people have always assumed I didn't like and/or didn't want kids (woman, in science, mid-30s, etc.), but never asked. 
Anyone else? 

Oh - and whomever was talking about not having symptoms - neither do I. The nurse midwife I saw at 5+5 said not having them at all is perfectly fine (consider self lucky), it's if you have them and they suddenly go away that you should be concerned. I've been putting in serious mileage on a work FitBit challenge and mostly feel really good so far, which was concerning until she told me that. 

I will join the FB group once I tell work - if you go to the page, you can see who the members are, even if you aren't a member. I am just not comfortable doing that before my work (or my mom) knows!


----------



## Lawes1987

ClandestineTX said:


> Lawes1987 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. But if instinct counts for anything, I have felt like this one is THE ONE from the start, can't explain it. I'm just really calm about it if I focus on how I feel and kind of ignore what I think, which of course are all the things that could go wrong.Click to expand...

Yeah, strange you say that because I feel the same way. I didn't really have anything but mild boob pain with my 1st and second and nothing with the other two. With this one I've had wind, really painful boobs, dark rings on my nipples and back pain. All at 4w 5d! Is that normal? x


----------



## besty

I've requested to join the fb group


----------



## Lawes1987

Me too


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lawes1987 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawes1987 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. But if instinct counts for anything, I have felt like this one is THE ONE from the start, can't explain it. I'm just really calm about it if I focus on how I feel and kind of ignore what I think, which of course are all the things that could go wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, strange you say that because I feel the same way. I didn't really have anything but mild boob pain with my 1st and second and nothing with the other two. With this one I've had wind, really painful boobs, dark rings on my nipples and back pain. All at 4w 5d! Is that normal? xClick to expand...

All of that sounds perfectly normal from everything I know that can happen. I'm the opposite, was panicked at first because I really don't have any major symptoms (except mild breast/ nipple pain and fatigue, but if I still idle for too long), but my hormone levels are great and tech had no problems finding an embryo with a heartbeat at 5w6d. Medical professionals have told me not to worry, so I'm not worrying.


----------



## wantingagirl

Just to let you know I lost baby on valentines day :cry:

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Lost7

*ClandestineTX* - That&#8217;s fine, Join the group when you&#8217;re ready. 
Unless your work & Mum is looking at each due date group - she wouldn&#8217;t know anyway.
If you want to join this thread, I will need an approximate EDD from you.

*besty* - Not sure what your RL name is, but the chances are I&#8217;ve accepted. I check each persons profile before accepting into the group. 

*wantingagirl* - I am so very sorry for your loss hun. Please take care. :hugs:


----------



## Lawes1987

ClandestineTX said:


> Lawes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawes1987 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. But if instinct counts for anything, I have felt like this one is THE ONE from the start, can't explain it. I'm just really calm about it if I focus on how I feel and kind of ignore what I think, which of course are all the things that could go wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, strange you say that because I feel the same way. I didn't really have anything but mild boob pain with my 1st and second and nothing with the other two. With this one I've had wind, really painful boobs, dark rings on my nipples and back pain. All at 4w 5d! Is that normal? xClick to expand...
> 
> All of that sounds perfectly normal from everything I know that can happen. I'm the opposite, was panicked at first because I really don't have any major symptoms (except mild breast/ nipple pain and fatigue, but if I still idle for too long), but my hormone levels are great and tech had no problems finding an embryo with a heartbeat at 5w6d. Medical professionals have told me not to worry, so I'm not worrying.Click to expand...

I'm in the UK and my doctors wont send my urine away for confirmation until I am 8 weeks. I am trying to push for a reassurance scan though.


----------



## Lost7

Lawes1987 said:


> I'm in the UK and my doctors wont send my urine away for confirmation until I am 8 weeks. I am trying to push for a reassurance scan though.

I'm in the UK and I'm having my 4th scan on Friday. I've had quantitive betas, Progesterone checked and all the scans. I am very closely monitored. 
I can't understand why you are not. They never send my urine away for confirmation either, I just book in with a midwife when I get to 8 weeks (if, I get to 8 weeks).


----------



## Lost7

*ClandestineTX*, Ignore my message. Ha - I don't remember you joining this thread, however I've added you already as EDD 7th October.


----------



## Lost7

WAG, not sure of your EDD but I have put your name down on the Angels list. Again, I'm so very sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lawes1987

Lost7 said:


> Lawes1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK and my doctors wont send my urine away for confirmation until I am 8 weeks. I am trying to push for a reassurance scan though.
> 
> I'm in the UK and I'm having my 4th scan on Friday. I've had quantitive betas, Progesterone checked and all the scans. I am very closely monitored.
> I can't understand why you are not. They never send my urine away for confirmation either, I just book in with a midwife when I get to 8 weeks (if, I get to 8 weeks).Click to expand...

Do you think I need to speak to my doctor than instead of listening to the receptionists and waiting until 8 weeks? It means 2 of my 4 miscarriages aren't on my records.


----------



## Lost7

Lawes1987 said:


> Do you think I need to speak to my doctor than instead of listening to the receptionists and waiting until 8 weeks? It means 2 of my 4 miscarriages aren't on my records.

Definitely speak with your doctor. Do you not have any clinics or consultants? I've been seen through the recurrent miscarriage clinic (having had 9 now) and that's where I'm having all these scans done.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lost7 said:


> *ClandestineTX*, Ignore my message. Ha - I don't remember you joining this thread, however I've added you already as EDD 7th October.

ROFL it may have been yesterday (or the day before) that you added me the first time. I have spurts where I'm MIA (due to work picking up) then spurts when I'm all over the internet. 

As far as Facebook... I completely understand how unlikely it is, except every once in awhile I'd check out a loss group or something and find someone I knew was a member, even though the group was private/ closed. And I have a really unique/ identifiable name to people who know (or know of) me. My husband and I are also still leaning toward not even making a Facebook announcement at all. This is just how we've dealt with > 3 years of trying and several failed starts.


----------



## jmandrews

Seems about right with my late ovulation. Can't wait to have a EDD in a couple weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JCh

So far, I threw up on 4 weeks exactly then off and on since then. 
Lots of AF type cramps and some light pink spotting on Saturday that stopped Sunday.
Feeling pretty hormonal, exhausted and bloated. Lots going on with work and personal life... 
6 weeks tomorrow!
This still seems surreal.


----------



## bjl1981

Hi :wave: I'm due the 10th October! excited to be part of the pumpkin crew!


----------



## Lost7

bji1981 - Hiya! :wave: I&#8217;ll add you for 10th! 

OMG, my arms hurt. Been trying to put a TV on the flipping wall. I can see why it's a ''2 man'' job, because someone needs to guide it over the bracket. Ouch, hurting so bad.


----------



## Laroawan

Is anyone else having to wait to get in to see your GP (mine is on vacation)? Should I be going to a walk in clinic to start getting tests done and make sure everything looks okay? Everything seems normal so far so not too worried about waiting a couple weeks.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Blessedbaby said:


> for the working moms when do u plan on telling work that you're pregnant?

I already told my boss because of previous miscarriages. I wanted her to be aware just in case I needed to leave work in a hurry.



Lawes1987 said:


> Is anyone else here pregnant after multiple losses with their 1st? :happydance:

Yes. My husband I have lost two other pregnancies this year. We had a missed miscarriage discovered at 7 weeks last April (baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks 5 days). Then we had a chemical pregnancy that ended at 4 weeks 3 days last July. Needless to say, we are on pins and needles with this pregnancy. 



Had another round of bloods taken because of brown spotting over the weekend. Got the results today. *My HCG was at 5,000 last Friday and it was 15,000 on Tuesday*. So, the number tripled in four days. The nurse said this is a good result, but that the second number "could be higher"? Is she implying that those numbers aren't good?

Also, they want to schedule another scan for Tuesday of next week. I'll be 6 weeks 4 days at that point and should see a heartbeat! So nervous they won't find a heartbeat and I'll have to live through that all over again...:wacko:

On the plus side (if it can be called that), I have morning sickness this evening! My symptoms are definitely progressing!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning

how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Rikkitikki

OH my goodness, so many new posts! I love how active this is, I just wish I could keep up better! lol
AFM, morning sickness (all day sickness) comes and goes, and has eased up a little bit over the last couple of days. Boobs are sore, and I'm tired earlier (but that could be due partially to me cutting way back on the caffeine). I have my first appointment with the nurse on March 3, and will schedule my dating scan then. Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

SO thirsty today and I haven't had anything salty. Also getting shaky when I'm not eating enough... like I haven't eaten all day with stomach rumbling etc. No nausea yet though!


----------



## Blessedbaby

gosh Im so tired I cant even concentrate and soooo hungry I eat the whole day so glad MS has not really touched me yet ... will be so happy if it skips me altogether ...


----------



## Smille24

I've been throwing up in the mornings and trying to avoid heavy foods. When I do eat, I feel full pretty quickly. I stopped drinking coffee and also feel really tired.


----------



## Blessedbaby

my tummy feels so big today ...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Any news on the scan misscassie? :)

I am a sweet pea today! I haven't gotten nausea really yet. I am just super bloated and feel really full all day, I've lost 6 lbs already this pregnancy, which is not surprising since I lost a lot of weight my first pregnancy too. With my last pregnancy the nausea started this week so I won't count myself clear yet. I can't wait until next Thursday for my scan!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im still nauseous &#128567; if this follows pattern of my other 3, it'll last a while. My OH has been granted leave to work only 2 days a week to look after me. My weight went down to 7st 10 &#128559; hope I dont lose anymore. Half tern here so hectic x


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am still recovering from a cold and have had two night classes (6-9 PM) back-to-back, causing me to stay up well past my usual bedtime... so not sure if my nearly unbearable fatigue is a symptom or not. Other than that, just mild breast tenderness and that's it. I have had no weight change since the beginning (like exactly the same the entire time and I weigh myself a few times a week). Thankfully, nothing that looks like MS at all so far.


----------



## Trr

I guess I can count myself lucky even though I am terrified that I don't have many symptoms. My boobs are huge and I'm a little bloated. I get a wave of nausea here and there but that's it. Has me terrified that there's no baby in there. Ultrasound next week. Playing the waiting game now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Trr: I saw my embryo at 5+6, heartbeat and all, and still, none of this feels real to me either. Actually that was a week ago today and the assurance of having seen it and it for sure being there and OK has already worn off. I think if it's still there at my next (10+3) appointment and OK, I will probably start believing it a bit more. I don't *feel* like there's anything wrong, so just rolling with it. 

And this is where I force myself onto the treadmill, because so far it's been an energy booster for me, once I get on there.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 4th and still can not comprehend it.


----------



## smileyfaces

Nervous waves :hi:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hello.....&#128536;


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hello.....&#128536;

I still can't believe we are here together again :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hahs I know. Couldnt make it up. Still in pure shock.


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hahs I know. Couldnt make it up. Still in pure shock.

Snap. Happy to have a friend to share this with though lol.

Have u figured a due date? I'm reckoning around October 30th?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

22nd I think xx so similar again! 

Halloween!


----------



## ke29

Hi I too am expecting a baby in October. Baby no3 for us. Very excited!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Number 3 here too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just recently found out that my 5th IVF transfer worked and my two betas looked good so I feel comfortable joining a pregnancy group. Depending on how many babies I have cooking I will either be an early October delivery or late October. I will know more when we have our first scan on March 3rd. :happydance:


----------



## Laroawan

Congratulations to all the new group joiners!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay congrats! Ashknowsbest! Can't sis to hear how many tiny babies you have growing.


----------



## ajarvis

TRR I still don't really have symptoms either. The nipple/breast pain seems to be decreasing. Fatigue still yes. But not as bad as before and not as moody - At least I don't think so :p. Really hoping all is ok in there! For the life of me I can't remember the symptoms with my oldest two - granted they are 9.5 and almost 7 lol.

So close to 8 weeks and 22 days until my first appointment. So praying I can make it there with no bleeding.


----------



## Conundrum

May I join? Edd is October 20th


----------



## c beary83

I'm a sweet pea!!! 

And I've woke up with my third cold since getting my BFP.

Still spotting though :cry: It's been going on for a week now :cry:


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on your pregnancies ...

this morning I woke up sick as a dog but it seems to have passed now ... c beary I hope the spotting passes real quick


----------



## smileyfaces

I have woken up nauseous today too but on the whole I feel fine!


----------



## MissCassie

borr.dg.baby said:


> Any news on the scan misscassie? :)
> 
> I am a sweet pea today! I haven't gotten nausea really yet. I am just super bloated and feel really full all day, I've lost 6 lbs already this pregnancy, which is not surprising since I lost a lot of weight my first pregnancy too. With my last pregnancy the nausea started this week so I won't count myself clear yet. I can't wait until nextf Thursday for my scan!

My scan went great! Saw my little bean :) and heard its heartbeat its the best sound ive ever heard. 

My fertility specalist said that my little bean looks perfect and healthy.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/921/Ql2xAZ.jpg

Cant wait to hear about your scan next week how exciting. 6lbs already my gosh just wait till morning sickness kicks in youll lose more i reckon! Ive lost about 3kg because ive been horribly sick.


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesome scan MissCassie


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :) cant wait to see the development on the 3rd of march ill be 8w5d.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awe lovely scan.

Im nauseous again.


----------



## Smille24

Conundrum said:


> May I join? Edd is October 20th

I'm so happy to see you here!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay misscassie great scan!

I've started getting nausea and aversions yesterday :0 I also have been cramping, not painful, just noticible? Anyone else?


----------



## Trr

Conundrum said:


> May I join? Edd is October 20th

Hi drum! Glad you came to join us :)


----------



## Trr

ajarvis said:


> TRR I still don't really have symptoms either. The nipple/breast pain seems to be decreasing. Fatigue still yes. But not as bad as before and not as moody - At least I don't think so :p. Really hoping all is ok in there! For the life of me I can't remember the symptoms with my oldest two - granted they are 9.5 and almost 7 lol.
> 
> So close to 8 weeks and 22 days until my first appointment. So praying I can make it there with no bleeding.

My symptoms are still steady. I didn't know it was possible but my boobs hurt more then they did before. They actually feel bruised when I touch them. So much pain. 5 days until my ultrasound. I'm so impatient.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies, can I join please... precautiously 7 weeks baby number 3 pregnancy number 5... :hi:


----------



## Smille24

My MS turned into all day sickness. Today went I went to the bathroom there was brown blood. I'm really worried bc I never had this b4. I'm waiting for my dr to call me back.


----------



## Conundrum

Smille I am so happy to see you too! Have you told DD yet? I am sorry about the blood scare but as long as it is dark and light I do not think there is too much to worry about. You know FX stay crossed hun, keep us updated!

Trr hi hun! It is awesome to see you! I understand the impatience two more weeks here lol. GL to a LO with one heck of a heartbeat.


----------



## Smille24

It pretty much stopped. The dr wants me to come in for a sonogram Tues just to be sure it's ok. We were planning on telling her tonight but idk yet. I'm sure everything is ok bc it's normal but there's still fear.


----------



## c beary83

I've had bright red blood on wiping and a couple of spots on pad :cry: been spotting for the last week pink, red and brown :shrug:

Really scared. I called the hospital and they just said to monitor and if it's starts gushing out to come to a & e 

I've got a Scan booked for a week on Monday if I lost that long :nope:


----------



## Conundrum

Smille :hugs: I understand, I am really glad it stopped and they went ahead and booked a sonogram. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.

C I am so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

Thanks! It's eased off a bit now :shrug:


----------



## emerry

Hi there. :hi: Can I join? EDD 21-28th Oct. Bit vague I know, but I'm not sure quite where I am so kinda guessing. This is hopefully #3 for me, but have had a lot of losses so I'm nervous. X


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi emmery sorry for your losses :hugs: and congratulations x


----------



## c beary83

:hi: emery! Welcome


----------



## emerry

Thanks both for the welcome! :)

I'm already feeling a little hopeful as the bulk of my losses have been around the 4 week mark so v early on. And I've had very strong :bfp: this time compared to others. Only found out yesterday as we'd stopped ttc. This one got through BC! Hah!


----------



## ajarvis

Trr said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> TRR I still don't really have symptoms either. The nipple/breast pain seems to be decreasing. Fatigue still yes. But not as bad as before and not as moody - At least I don't think so :p. Really hoping all is ok in there! For the life of me I can't remember the symptoms with my oldest two - granted they are 9.5 and almost 7 lol.
> 
> So close to 8 weeks and 22 days until my first appointment. So praying I can make it there with no bleeding.
> 
> My symptoms are still steady. I didn't know it was possible but my boobs hurt more then they did before. They actually feel bruised when I touch them. So much pain. 5 days until my ultrasound. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...

Mine were. NOw they're kinda achy. But I'm super tired and nauseous. So take it day by day lol. So lucky to have an US. I second guess my decision not to have an early one every day :p



c beary83 said:


> I've had bright red blood on wiping and a couple of spots on pad :cry: been spotting for the last week pink, red and brown :shrug:
> 
> Really scared. I called the hospital and they just said to monitor and if it's starts gushing out to come to a & e
> 
> I've got a Scan booked for a week on Monday if I lost that long :nope:

Fingers crossed for you! Are you cramping or anything? I know how disconcerting bleeding is! But I've had both - miscarriages accompanied with it and healthy pregnancies. 



emerry said:


> Thanks both for the welcome! :)
> 
> I'm already feeling a little hopeful as the bulk of my losses have been around the 4 week mark so v early on. And I've had very strong :bfp: this time compared to others. Only found out yesterday as we'd stopped ttc. This one got through BC! Hah!

It was meant to be :) Congrats!

AFM I puked while brushing my teeth this morning, and almost threw up at work. Kinda happy and hoping it means things are on track :p Definitely happy it's the weekend though. Going to be busy with alot of babysitting of nephews and nieces while my brother and his wife are on vacation. Love it though!


----------



## c beary83

Hey ajarvis! I've not had any cramping - just a bit of period type pains. I've woken up this morning feeling really sick so hopefully everything's ok :shrug:


----------



## emerry

Cbeary83 - I know everyone is different, but I can say with almost all my losses the main sign was proper cramping. Blood without pain is less worrying that bad pain without blood, if that makes sense? Hugs. Hope everything settles down, and glad you are feeling sick! (What an odd thing to say!! :D )


----------



## emerry

Ajarvis - good luck with the babysitting! X


----------



## Lost7

Sorry I have been quiet on the thread. I was admitted to hospital yesterday after a routine scan & then had to discharge against medical advice as I'm a single mother and have childcare issues. 

I will update and go through the many pages soon. Sorry for the delay. I'm very unwell.


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> Sorry I have been quiet on the thread. I was admitted to hospital yesterday after a routine scan & then had to discharge against medical advice as I'm a single mother and have childcare issues.
> 
> I will update and go through the many pages soon. Sorry for the delay. I'm very unwell.

Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you're okay xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry to hear that lost :hugs: I hope you are feeling better very soon :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Hope you start feeling better soon lost! :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Cbeary- have you had sex recently? That could be the reason for spotting. 

Lost- sorry you're not feeling well.

I think my spotting was from dtd a few days b4. I think I'm going to refrain from it for awhile. I'm still going in Tues to make sure the baby is ok.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Lost, what a spot you're in, I can only imagine how difficult this is for you right now. :(
I'm impressed by your strength, I just can't imagine trying to do it all alone! :hugs:


----------



## maria43

Lost7 said:


> Sorry I have been quiet on the thread. I was admitted to hospital yesterday after a routine scan & then had to discharge against medical advice as I'm a single mother and have childcare issues.
> 
> I will update and go through the many pages soon. Sorry for the delay. I'm very unwell.

:hugs: that must be hard. I was a single Mom when pregnant with my second and it was tough. Huge hugs xx Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Lost- Sending prayers your way. Please update when you are ready.

Cbeary-I had spotting last week and ran to the ER. Got a pelvic and a scan and they assured me everything is fine. Hoping very hard it's the same for you.

AFM- I had morning sickness all day yesterday. It was so bad I couldn't hardly function and left work early. Feeling a bit sick today too. Glad baby is working his/her magic but this all day ms is miserable! 
On the plus side, looking forward to my follow up scan on Tuesday. Hoping to hear the heartbeat this time!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks. I hope so. No :sex: here though. Just have to wait and see. I've not had any today so fingers crossed it's gone x


----------



## ajarvis

Yes babysitting should be interesting lol. Hoping for a not too late night. The nephews must be missing their mom and dad and just want to sleep so they'll come home. That's what I'm telling myself lol

cbeary We've only dtd once as last two miscarriages were dtd spotting lose the baby. Even though my brain knows it means nothing we're still being cautious!


----------



## Lost7

*smileyfaces* - :waves: Ill add you for the 30th, let me know if this changes.

*ke29* - Hi hun, welcome to the thread. What EDD shall I put you down for?

*Midnight_Fairy* - Have we added you for 22nd already? I cant remember.

*ashknowsbest* - Ill add you down as unknown EDD. Good luck with your scan.

*Conundrum* - Hi hun, Ill add you for 20th! Welcome!

*pipsbabybean* - Do you have an EDD? Welcome to the thread. Ill add yours as unknown for the moment. 

*emerry* - Hi hun, welcome along. Ill add your dates down as unknown for the moment, Keep us informed when you get an EDD hun.

It was all going well in hospital, until I asked my parents to have toddler over night. Once in a blue moon I ask for help and I get yelled at down the phone. 'Your body can't take this, you need to terminate, don't be stupid, you can't go through this pregnancy' shouting down the phone to me. Decided I don't need that atmosphere so discharged myself to look after toddler.

Today I woke at 6.30am to be sick and have been sick a few times. I have finally got anti sickness medications from the doctor and so far - have kept some dinner down. 

The drip in hospital yesterday helped a little, but I am still severely dehydrated (I tested my keytones tonight). 

Welcome to all the new members to the thread, Sorry it's taken a while to update. Here's me in hospital (and the routine scan I had before I was admitted).

https://i.imgur.com/40kI7Og.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/MiDFLSG.jpg


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: sorry to hear your parents are so unsupportive :nope:

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! I hope I'll recover pretty soon with these tablets. Keytones are still massively high in the urine but I can at least keep an eye on it. If it doesn't improve I may well look into my friend keeping toddler overnight, I just need to know I will recover over night - if you see what I mean. :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep! Difficult situation!


----------



## emerry

Lost I hope you feel much better very soon! Xx

I am dreading telling my mum, despite me being near to 40 and married, I have a feeling she is going to freak out! Yikes!


----------



## Lost7

My friends told me in my situation they'd end the pregnancy but as soon as I told them MY decision they were supportive, I just figured parents should be the same! :cry: 

Good luck telling your mum hun! :hugs:


----------



## sarahsexy57

We are due 24th October! How exciting! Second baby 5th pregnancy! X


----------



## Conundrum

Lost Thank you. Sorry for what you're going through and I hope you get better soon.


----------



## FarfromHome

sarahsexy57 said:


> We are due 24th October! How exciting! Second baby 5th pregnancy! X

Us too! :thumbup:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Anyone else get sharp, stabbing pains in the lower abdomen that last a second or two? 

It's much more noticeable than the dull, achy ones that I normally notice (like baby is burrowing in). 

I've "Googled" it, but it keeps saying it's round ligament pain, but isn't it too early for that stuff? I'm only 6 weeks and it seems those type of pains shouldn't happen until the second trimester...:shrug:


----------



## Rikkitikki

Unicornwoman said:


> Anyone else get sharp, stabbing pains in the lower abdomen that last a second or two?
> 
> It's much more noticeable than the dull, achy ones that I normally notice (like baby is burrowing in).
> 
> I've "Googled" it, but it keeps saying it's round ligament pain, but isn't it too early for that stuff? I'm only 6 weeks and it seems those type of pains shouldn't happen until the second trimester...:shrug:

I'm getting pains like that too and thinking the same thing. I didn't get RLP with Becca this early, but that's what it feels like, and I'm only 5.5 weeks. I'm also taking progesterone and a baby aspirin daily, but I did with my pregnancy with Becca too... :shrug:


----------



## Laroawan

Telling my mom tomorrow. I'm super excitedand really nervous too. I think she will be happy but also wondering if she will be worried about us.


----------



## jmandrews

Unicornwoman said:


> Anyone else get sharp, stabbing pains in the lower abdomen that last a second or two?
> 
> It's much more noticeable than the dull, achy ones that I normally notice (like baby is burrowing in).
> 
> I've "Googled" it, but it keeps saying it's round ligament pain, but isn't it too early for that stuff? I'm only 6 weeks and it seems those type of pains shouldn't happen until the second trimester...:shrug:

Yep that is round ligament pain. It's not too early. I get if very early and more so now that I have had precious pregnancies. They are the worst!


----------



## emerry

Yes I get the dull ache and have had a few sharp pains already. I have with most my pregnancies that got past 5 weeks! This will be #3, but 11th pregnancy. X


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My pregnancy tests stopped darkening at the end of last week. 

I went to the nurses today and they told me off for testing, but I know the tests are accurate and was scared of ectopic... 

I got my beta re-done and had an ultrasound. It's not ectopic. They saw an 8mm sac with yolk sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat yet. Awaiting beta results to see if this is viable, but I'm pretty sure it isn't because of the tests.


----------



## c beary83

How many weeks are you ella?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Around 5w1d give or take a few days. Ultrasound findings are okay, I'm just certain the beta will come back low... results should be in the next half hour or so...


----------



## c beary83

Hope they come in ok x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

OMG the beta results came back amazingly high at 7500, which is surprising and amazing - but now I'm worried that there was no fetal pole. Guess I'll wait until next Sunday to find out.


----------



## c beary83

I had a Scan at 5 +3 and there was no fetal pole - just sac and yolk. I was told that was normal :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Same here, with my scan at 5+4, and they told me it was normal too


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

It's just because my HCG is so high that I'm worried. Maybe they'll find a hidden twin ;) Listen to me, I sound like a mad woman! HCG low, HCG high... worry worry worry...


----------



## c beary83

Yep. We'll always find something to worry about :haha:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Ella_Hopeful said:


> OMG the beta results came back amazingly high at 7500, which is surprising and amazing - but now I'm worried that there was no fetal pole. Guess I'll wait until next Sunday to find out.

I had an ultrasound done last week at 5 weeks exactly (because of spotting). My HCG was 5000 and we saw a yolk sac but no fetus. Was told it was completely normal. :hugs:

Put your hands up and walk away from the HPTs!!! :haha:

Those things are not accurate for progression! All they can really tell you with any accuracy is pregnant or not. Just know that you are pregnant and enjoy it!


----------



## Lost7

*Unicornwoman* - Sounds like round ligament pain, very sharp and intense but soon goes!

*Laroawan* - Good luck telling mum! 

*Ella_Hopeful* - Tests are not an accurate way to check HCG levels really, Glad they&#8217;ve done a beta. Glad it&#8217;s come back okay. I&#8217;m sure if it was twins they&#8217;d have seen the other.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yep - no more HPTs for me! I've learned my lesson the hard way!!!


----------



## Trissy

Hello, can I join? My EDD is October 22nd. :)


----------



## Autumn leaves

Yipeeeeee count me in!!! 29th October!!

Congrats everyone, I'm praying this one sticks :happydance:


----------



## sarahsexy57

Hey everyone, so I found out I was pregnant yesterday. According to clear blue I'm 1-2 weeks. I've got very sore breasts, extremely tired but also a feeling of being very under the weather. I feel like I have flu, I'm acheing all over, I've got a terrible dry/sore throat and blocked up ears and nose. This is my 5th pregnancy but will be my 2nd child.i have never felt like this is any of my other pregancies. Please tell me this is normal. I'm terrified at the moment. Going to book in to see the doctor to confirm pregnancy tomorrow.


----------



## Lost7

*Trissy* - Hiya, I&#8217;ll add you for 22nd October! :D

*Autumn* leaves - Hi hun, I&#8217;ll add you for 29th! 

*sarahsexy57* - Definitely all normal! Your immune system is almost attacked with a pregnancy burrowing in, my very first symptoms were sore throat and dry mouth, most women have the typical cold symptoms! Good luck at the doctors. What date shall I add you down for?


----------



## Trissy

sarahsexy57 said:


> Hey everyone, so I found out I was pregnant yesterday. According to clear blue I'm 1-2 weeks. I've got very sore breasts, extremely tired but also a feeling of being very under the weather. I feel like I have flu, I'm acheing all over, I've got a terrible dry/sore throat and blocked up ears and nose. This is my 5th pregnancy but will be my 2nd child.i have never felt like this is any of my other pregancies. Please tell me this is normal. I'm terrified at the moment. Going to book in to see the doctor to confirm pregnancy tomorrow.

I have a monster of a cold right now, started before my bfp and is still going strong. Maybe you're coming down with something on top of the pregnancy? Hopefully it won't last long for you, whatever it is! Sore breasts is a good sign. I've never had sore breasts with any of my pregnancies (this is is pregnancy 5, though I've only carried one to term.) As much as the symptoms are welcome, I hope they don't remain this sensitive and uncomfortable for the whole pregnancy, definitely not fun!


----------



## Lost7

*sarahsexy57*, I've added you as an unconfirmed EDD. Please let me know asap your estimated due date. :kiss:


----------



## Laroawan

Ella_Hopeful said:


> OMG the beta results came back amazingly high at 7500, which is surprising and amazing - but now I'm worried that there was no fetal pole. Guess I'll wait until next Sunday to find out.

You were likely experiencing the hook effect on your hpts. Totally normal once your hcg gets so high. Try to relaxe momma everything is looking good.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Lost7 said:


> *sarahsexy57*, I've added you as an unconfirmed EDD. Please let me know asap your estimated due date. :kiss:

Thank you! I've worked my dates out as the 24th October but will be confirmed by the doctor x


----------



## Lost7

Put you down for 24th sarahsexy57.

Hook on Effect doesn't usually happen until 8-9 weeks - that said, it's happened to me now at 6 weeks with this pregnancy.


----------



## c beary83

I've had three back to back colds since getting my bfp


----------



## Lost7

8 weeks today! :happydance:
Seems so long to wait for a repeat scan. So tempted to book in with a private scan within a weeks time. :haha:


----------



## emerry

Ergh. I've over done it today, I think. All achy now. I hope not crampy!! :/ Sitting down now but I still have stuff to do. 

I am terrible for doing hpt! ! I haven't got any at the moment though! I've only done 2 :lol: Got a good line on a cheapie and 2-3 weeks on a digi. I can't for the life of me remember when my last period was though, as we stopped trying after I mc in November. I had a serious bleed and ended up very unwell. I definitely had a period between then and now though....wish I could remember!! If I'm only 4 weeks then I'm getting unusually strong +ves for me!


----------



## emerry

Cbeary- I think I've had back to back colds since my eldest started preschool! :lol: 

Lost - yay for 8 weeks! :)


----------



## c beary83

emerry said:


> Cbeary- I think I've had back to back colds since my eldest started preschool! :lol:
> 
> Lost - yay for 8 weeks! :)

:haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning ladies

Lost take care ... hope you feel better real soon

Ella glad that everything is well with your bubs

Welcome to all the new ladies ...

on Sat I had some cramping and when I went to pee I had brown spotting but it was only that once ... Im really impatient for my scan which is the 5th of March and my DD turns 2 on that day ...

I have been feeling sick on and off ... my pregnancy now is very similar to the one with my DS and I also sleep quite a lot compared to my DD I was hardly tired except for my last trimester ... 

hope everyone is good xoxo


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! I ended up good to the ER yesterday due to cramping that just didn't feel right. We saw the baby with a strong heartbeat. Unfortunately also there is a hematoma surrounding the baby, twice the size of the sac. I was put on absolute bed rest and given some meds and will have to reasses in a week. I'm going in tomorrow with my dr to see what he says. I am feeling optimistic but I am aware of the chances of miscarriage.


----------



## smileyfaces

That must be very scary borr!


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no borr will be praying for you


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thinking of you borr... rest well!


----------



## Lost7

Thinking of you borr. Hope it eases and you'll be fine. 

Well, I booked a private scan. :haha: This Friday. I want more photos of Pumpkin and wanted to hear the HB too. Literally, can't wait. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Borr hoping it ones away and baby stays healthy. Big hugs!

Lost that is exciting! Can't wait to hear! 

I got 3+ on my digit this morning. Yay! I've been feeling super fatigued and a little nauseas. I was going to go to the grocery but I can't even look at or smell food right now. Going to try to go later.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smille24

I made my hubby go grocery shopping over the weekend bc food is not appealing so I wont buy anything. Cooking has been really rough for me too. The smells and the sight of food make my stomach turn.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay for 3+


----------



## Lost7

:happydance: 3+ :D

I am tempted to buy one of their 'Heartbeat' teddy bears, £20 and you get your babies HB recorded into a bear! :cry: I feel so emotional just thinking about that! 

I am so grateful for my rainbow sticking, I NEVER thought I'd be here after 19 months TTC and in total 9 MC's over the 11 years childbearing. I am so so emotional and I can't wait to hold my baby in my arms and never let go. <3 <3


----------



## emerry

Borr - I hope things settle for you with the meds and bedrest x

Lost - Fingers crossed for you that everything works out. I know how you feel with so many losses. Hugs x

Jmandrews - yay for 3+ ! :D 


I am very very lucky that I don't really get sickness. Mild nausea at times is all. I work with food so it would be a nightmare if I did I'm sure!
Today is the first day I've felt more tired than usual. Sooo sleepy!!


----------



## corgankidd

Borr- I had a large hematoma with my last pregnancy as well. Sch don't pose too high of a miscarriage risk, but you should join the hematoma group on here for support. 
I just wanted to warn you that you will likely have some pretty significant bleeds with the hematoma but just try not to freak out because bleeds are expected with hematomas


----------



## Lost7

Can't believe we not have 40 pumpkins now!


----------



## Unicornwoman

borr - Thinking of you and praying for the best.

Lost - The heartbeat bear sounds amazing! I wish they offered something like that in my area!

AFM - Forget trying to cook. I can't even get up and ready in the morning for work without getting sick. All that moving around early in the morning does a number on my stomach. Sure makes Mondays even less attractive! :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

unicorn that makes two of us hey I get up and as soon as I start moving I become sick


----------



## Shakeitout

Hello! I'm here too! 6 weeks in with #2, EDD 20th October :)


----------



## Shakeitout

Do the pumpkins have a Facebook group too?


----------



## Lost7

Shakeitout said:


> Do the pumpkins have a Facebook group too?

We sort of do, links on Page 1! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Shakeitout

Found it! Thankyou!


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also asked to join the group ... KIM


----------



## Blessedbaby

so my DH is off on Monday and he asked me if we can move our scan for then which I just did so not much of a long wait anymore


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that is when I my scan is too! Exciting!


----------



## Lost7

I must have got it wrong with my scan, this place I am going to on Friday doesn't offer heartbeat teddy bears :shrug: :oops:


----------



## Trr

I bumped my scan up to today because they had an opening and I'm sick of waiting. According to lmp I'm 6w5d but based on ovulation I'm 6w6d so should definitely see a heart beat. I haven't been nauseous until now just thinking about it. Wish me luck!


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck! Can't wait to hear about ur scan!


----------



## corgankidd

Lost - the place I'm getting my gender scan done at gives those heartbeat teddys to everyone who comes in. I had never heard of it before but it's such a cool idea! I think I might bawl when I hear it playing my baby's heartbeat!! (Still just praying there is a heartbeat, still haven't had a scan!)


----------



## Smille24

Trr- good luck hun!

I had a scan today due to spotting on Fri and everything is fine. She said it could be from the placenta or just old blood. I feel so much better.


----------



## Trr

Good to hear Smille.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Trr! 

That's great news Smillie! 

I'm having an exhausting day, absolutely exhausted!


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news smille :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

Love reading everyone's updates! Exciting, emotional, and talk about anticipation! I hate the first tri, especially with two miscarriages at 9.5 weeks (with heartbeats heard at 6.5 and 7 weeks...)
Baby is a sweet pea! :happydance: getting closer to being in the "safe zone." &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I wanted to update. I saw my dr today and he did another ultrasound to check on the hematoma. It's big, I have had no bleeding thankfully and have been put on bed rest until my next appointment- March 7. Until then I am staying really hopeful that the hematoma will re absorb itself and go away. Baby is growing super good with a strong heartbeat so that gives me hope :) 

They changed my due date, I am measuring 2 days behind on the ultrasound from my O date but right on track with my LMP date so we are going with that. New due date is 16 October. Lost can you please update me? Thank you :)


----------



## c beary83

That's good news borr . hope you manage to get some rest.

AFM. I'm feeling so sick I feel like I've got a tummy bug :sick:

My scan is next Monday. I am so nervous.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, borr I'm sorry you have to be on bed rest, especially this early! 

I know there was talk about sickness earlier in this thread, but is anyone else completely starving? Like all the time? I've had no sickness, just hunger.


----------



## corgankidd

I've got the hunger! I removed everything work related from my desk at work and replaced it with food, lol! Honestly though, I have to snack like every 10 minutes :/

this is my office survival kit...people probably think I'm such a heifer! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ajarvis

Not sure if it's constant hunger or just self defense warding off nausea! But I'm there lol.

TRR How was your scan?

I had a rather sad miscarriage dream last night that bothered me all morning. So many of my pregnancy dreams have come true. But just hoping it's all the extra worrying about miscarrying that caused it. Definitely still nauseous and super emotional and tired. So yay symptoms are still there :)


----------



## Trr

My peanut has a strong heartbeat! Measuring at 6w4d which matches my lmp. So relieved.


----------



## Unicornwoman

When I'm not being sick, I'm starving for something to eat! It's such a roller coaster!

Trr - congrats on the good news!

Lost - You can still buy a heartbeat bear online and take it with you to a scan. I Googled it and saw some really cute ones!

I also had a scan today! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days and I heard a strong heartbeat at 138 bpm! Go baby go! New EDD is October 13. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Yay for good news on your scans unicorn and trr :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

corgankidd said:


> I've got the hunger! I removed everything work related from my desk at work and replaced it with food, lol! Honestly though, I have to snack like every 10 minutes :/
> 
> this is my office survival kit...people probably think I'm such a heifer! Lol

Lol! I love the office survival kit! :thumbup: Do your co-workers know the news yet? I couldn't hide it as I had to get up to run and go be sick too often when people were paying attention... :blush:


----------



## Rikkitikki

Ugh, the closer I get to 9.5 weeks, the higher my anticipation rises. I almost don't want to get a scan until 9 weeks considering we saw a heartbeat TWICE during two separate pregnancies at 7.5 weeks that ended in miscarriage. That being said, the heartbeat was slow, so there was some indication that they had potential to not end well...


----------



## corgankidd

Rikkitikki said:


> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> I've got the hunger! I removed everything work related from my desk at work and replaced it with food, lol! Honestly though, I have to snack like every 10 minutes :/
> 
> this is my office survival kit...people probably think I'm such a heifer! Lol
> 
> Lol! I love the office survival kit! :thumbup: Do your co-workers know the news yet? I couldn't hide it as I had to get up to run and go be sick too often when people were paying attention... :blush:Click to expand...

I told 3 of my friends at work but I work with close to 100 people so the vast majority do not know yet! The people who sit around me are probably so annoyed and curious about my constant eating though! 
I've been lucky enough to not have to throw up yet. I've been getting nauseous but I'm able to work through it, so I should be able to hide it until 12 weeks I hope!


----------



## corgankidd

I'm sorry you're getting anxious rikki. With your past I can understand your worries though. I hope the best for you and pray that when you go for your scan it shows a nice strong, fast heartbeat!!


----------



## c beary83

Rikkitikki said:


> Ugh, the closer I get to 9.5 weeks, the higher my anticipation rises. I almost don't want to get a scan until 9 weeks considering we saw a heartbeat TWICE during two separate pregnancies at 7.5 weeks that ended in miscarriage. That being said, the heartbeat was slow, so there was some indication that they had potential to not end well...

I know exactly how you feel. We saw hb at 8.5 weeks and baby died a week later. I think you'll just never know. There's nothing you can do about it so try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done. I'm not enjoying this pregnancy like I should due to what has happened but whatever will be will be.


----------



## Blessedbaby

im SOOOOO sick gosh I cant deal and concentrate at work ... Im from the pharmacy for anti-nausea meds hoping it will help ... Im so glad most of us are having scans on Monday I will update as soon as I can

with my MMC I had no symptoms at all besides really huge and tender boobs but they started going away at 8weeks and at 10weeks I found out that my baby stopped growing at 7weeks


----------



## Lost7

borr, I&#8217;ll change your EDD to 16th! Glad you&#8217;re keeping well!


MissCassie - are you going to update everyone here? Just wondered if you'd like me to change Page 1 for you?


----------



## Lawes1987

I find myself checking every wipe when I pee and poking my boobs to make sure they are still sore, multiple times every day! :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I saw on FB so sad ...


----------



## ClandestineTX

corgankidd said:


> I've got the hunger! I removed everything work related from my desk at work and replaced it with food, lol! Honestly though, I have to snack like every 10 minutes :/
> 
> this is my office survival kit...people probably think I'm such a heifer! Lol

Here's my supplies: Peanut butter, trail mix, pepitas, protein shake, broccoli, and fruit. Had to snap a photo before stocking the refrigerator! Thankfully I only have one office mate who knows, she had two of her own kids, one after she started working here, so she understands the need to keep it quiet as long as possible. 



Good luck to everyone coming up on scans!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lawes1987 said:


> I find myself checking every wipe when I pee and poking my boobs to make sure they are still sore, multiple times every day! :dohh:

I do this too! I keep worrying someone will think I'm feeling myself up, LOL! I also just had to order pregnancy-friendly jewelry, as I'm maxing out my barbells!


----------



## ajarvis

Rikkitikki said:


> Ugh, the closer I get to 9.5 weeks, the higher my anticipation rises. I almost don't want to get a scan until 9 weeks considering we saw a heartbeat TWICE during two separate pregnancies at 7.5 weeks that ended in miscarriage. That being said, the heartbeat was slow, so there was some indication that they had potential to not end well...

If I make it to next Friday without spotting it will be the first time out of the last 3 to go so far. But I also know baby was with hb and alive up to 8.5-9 weeks for my MMC. So I feel ya. I just want to get lucky and hear the HB on the 10th!



c beary83 said:


> Rikkitikki said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, the closer I get to 9.5 weeks, the higher my anticipation rises. I almost don't want to get a scan until 9 weeks considering we saw a heartbeat TWICE during two separate pregnancies at 7.5 weeks that ended in miscarriage. That being said, the heartbeat was slow, so there was some indication that they had potential to not end well...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. We saw hb at 8.5 weeks and baby died a week later. I think you'll just never know. There's nothing you can do about it so try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done. I'm not enjoying this pregnancy like I should due to what has happened but whatever will be will be.Click to expand...

I'm doing my best to enjoy this pregnancy cause last one in June of last year I didn't and ended up in miscarriage anyways. So trying to have the what will be will be attitude!



Lawes1987 said:


> I find myself checking every wipe when I pee and poking my boobs to make sure they are still sore, multiple times every day! :dohh:

Oh me too! My boobs are calming down but no spotting yet and we had sex twice - last two miscarriages I had spotting right after sex. Even though I know it doesn't mean something it's just in my head to watch for it.

My jeans today are oh so uncomfortable and I'm not any heavier than last week. So I get to be chubby for a while ha.


----------



## Laroawan

Waiting for another blood test tomorrow. My numbers were 541 on Monday night after I went in for spotting and cramping. Too early to see anything on ultrasound but they did find a ovarian cyst which could be contributing to the symptoms. Getting a bit nervous about the second test even though I know that there's nothing to be done either way.


----------



## ajarvis

Hope you get good results tomorrow! I feel the worry even though you can't change it. Frustrating position!


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> borr, Ill change your EDD to 16th! Glad youre keeping well!
> 
> 
> MissCassie - are you going to update everyone here? Just wondered if you'd like me to change Page 1 for you?

Update everyone on what? Im still pregnant :) i think your getting me confused with someone else.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh good ... there is a Cassie on the FB group that had an ectopic


----------



## MissCassie

Oh ok, thats horrible :(


----------



## Trr

I got super worried for you misscassie. Thank goodness all is well.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Morning sickness has hit hard. I'm nauseous all day long and can't function at work.

Tips or advice????


----------



## corgankidd

I just sent my request for the Facebook group. Don't know why I didn't know about it before! :)


----------



## emerry

Hi all, I'm still here and appear to still be pregnant, which feels like some sort of miracle. Hope everyone is doing ok?

I am so so tired and suffering really badly with dizziness! X


----------



## ajarvis

So the facebook group isn't secret then? Does closed mean friends list can see it? While my family etc knows work doesn't and I don't want them to lol


----------



## c beary83

I'm still here and I'm a blueberry today :happydance:

Scan on Monday :argh:


----------



## smileyfaces

ajarvis said:


> So the facebook group isn't secret then? Does closed mean friends list can see it? While my family etc knows work doesn't and I don't want them to lol

That's why I don't want to join! Lol

I think closed means only people in the group can see your posts. But with regards to people stumbling across the group and seeing I'm already a member...nahhhh lol. Not worth the risk :lol: I will wait till everyone knows!


----------



## Blessedbaby

C beary mine too and I cant wait

today Im feeling much better which means the anti-nausea meds are working plus I got a good nights rest ... my DD is crappy sleeper and we still co-sleep with her but she was down by 8pm and only woke twice for her bottle she normally has 3 bottles

how can I wean her off her night time bottles and get her to sleep on her own


----------



## smileyfaces

Don'tdo both at the same time. Choose 1 problem to tackle at a time. So either the bottles or the cosleeping.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks smiley I will try to get her into her own bed and room first


----------



## ClandestineTX

smileyfaces said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> So the facebook group isn't secret then? Does closed mean friends list can see it? While my family etc knows work doesn't and I don't want them to lol
> 
> That's why I don't want to join! Lol
> 
> I think closed means only people in the group can see your posts. But with regards to people stumbling across the group and seeing I'm already a member...nahhhh lol. Not worth the risk :lol: I will wait till everyone knows!Click to expand...

I thought I was alone in my concerns about this! I'm Facebook *friends* with almost all my coworkers and both my and my husband's extended family. I was worried everyone had moved there and this thread was just being used as a recruitment for the Facebook group. 

AFM... Raspberry today! 8 weeks, which feels just crazy. Uber-hunger has finally chilled out, but super tired the last two days.


----------



## c beary83

I've been feeling like I'm going to throw up all day today :cry:

The only thing getting me through its the hope that it's a good sign


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm happy to see everyone moving along nicely in their pregnancies! 

I was able to get my u/s moved up by one day and I can't wait. Only 5 more days to go. I can't wait to see if we have 1 or 2 in there!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant join a public fb group! X


----------



## imaginary8x

I also can't join the Facebook group yet as I'm not telling anyone till after the 12 week scan and don't need family seeing that before I've told them. lol


----------



## smileyfaces

ClandestineTX said:


> I was worried everyone had moved there and this thread was just being used as a recruitment for the Facebook group.

Considering how quiet this group is, I imagine most people are using the fb group instead!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Well, I'll be here! At least until somewhere in the second trimester - probably even still then. I am very serious about keeping things quiet at work and trying to hold out until people start asking (mostly because I have a twisted sense of humor and would find it hilarious to watch people try to decide if they should ask or not). I also like not having my worlds collide under my *real* self. It's hard for me to make friends with people outside my work environment and enjoy having outlets like this one.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'll be here too! With the hematoma we aren't sure how this pregnancy will turn out so we will be keeping quiet until second tri at least!


----------



## emerry

Me too. I can't join a Facebook group about this unless it is a secret group. X


----------



## Unicornwoman

I'm not joining any Facebook group either...at least not until the 3rd trimester. ...maybe not even then...
I just like that this is more of a private forum where I can share my thoughts freely. 

Docs put me on Diclegis yesterday for morning sickness. So far, so good. It does kinda worry me...taking a prescription for nausea while pregnant. I worry it will hurt the baby...but I also can't afford to take the next two months off work. Anyone else used something like this before?


----------



## MissCassie

8 weeks today :) and 5 more days until i get to see my bean again so excited


----------



## ajarvis

I was prescribed meds with my youngest but for heart burn. I didn't use them. But I was still able to function - not miss work etc. If the dr says its safe it likely is. 

I'm not going to the facebook group until work knows either. 

Went bowling today. Now I'm exhausted lol. Plus lovely heartburn. Now I'm in jammies a robe with a blanket on the couch :p Getting so close to bed. I think really it's just cause I want to wake up at 9 weeks tomorrow haha


----------



## c beary83

Well I'm not on Facebook so that solves that problem :winkwink:


----------



## smileyfaces

c beary83 said:


> Well I'm not on Facebook so that solves that problem :winkwink:

:haha:


----------



## Lost7

smileyfaces said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> I was worried everyone had moved there and this thread was just being used as a recruitment for the Facebook group.
> 
> Considering how quiet this group is, I imagine most people are using the fb group instead!Click to expand...


This thread is nothing more than the October Pumpkins thread. I have several links to graphics - doesn't mean it's a graphics thread, let alone a "recruitment" thread. The facebook group information was ONLY added once this thread was set up.

During the day time most people don't have access to a computer to easily post to the forum, therefore some post on the group before posting to the forum, especially if it's something they're worried about. 


So to reinterate, this thread never has been and never will be "recruitment" for a Facebook group, it's sole purpose is to support ladies on the forum (and those who happen to be on Facebook). 


Also, MissCassie, thank goodness I got you confused with another Cassie. She had an ectopic and had to leave the group.

Had another scan yesterday, 8+3. Babies fine. Still has a heartbeat and even wiggled on the scan.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its sad when groups move off bnb!

Whats everyone up too over weekend?


----------



## Lost7

Just because I have little time (mother of 6) doesn't mean to say or suggest any group is "moving off" B&B.


----------



## Lost7

Will upload photos when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was just saying the same happened to our feb baby group. Moved to fb then stopped completely. Was not being funny at all in the slightest...


----------



## Lost7

I've just been through the pages and nothing needs updating. 

I keep checking in regularly. 

Less than a week now until my next scan, oh and my 12 week NHS scan came today, it's for the end of March.


----------



## smileyfaces

Lost7 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> I was worried everyone had moved there and this thread was just being used as a recruitment for the Facebook group.
> 
> Considering how quiet this group is, I imagine most people are using the fb group instead!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is nothing more than the October Pumpkins thread. I have several links to graphics - doesn't mean it's a graphics thread, let alone a "recruitment" thread. The facebook group information was ONLY added once this thread was set up.
> 
> During the day time most people don't have access to a computer to easily post to the forum, therefore some post on the group before posting to the forum, especially if it's something they're worried about.
> 
> 
> So to reinterate, this thread never has been and never will be "recruitment" for a Facebook group, it's sole purpose is to support ladies on the forum (and those who happen to be on Facebook).
> 
> 
> Also, MissCassie, thank goodness I got you confused with another Cassie. She had an ectopic and had to leave the group.
> 
> Had another scan yesterday, 8+3. Babies fine. Still has a heartbeat and even wiggled on the scan.Click to expand...

Right okay, chill. I merely made an observation that this is a quiet group (which it is) and that the reason being is that most will probably be using the facebook group instead (which I'm also assuming to be correct).

I agree with Midnight Fairy. I come to BnB for parenting and pregnancy stuff. Don't really need to do that on Facebook too (but that's just my personal preference, no offence to those that do).


----------



## Lost7

Some people don't know how to upload or host photos online - so for those people Facebook is easier. It doesn't take the main focus away from this thread at all.

We have only 40 pumpkins due on this thread, and the facebook group has over 170 members, considering at least 10 of you state you won't be joining and only 5-6 people have ever inquired about the group, it's a very small percentage.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a look at it would show on my profile. I agree with I use forums for parenting chat mostly x


----------



## ajarvis

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Its sad when groups move off bnb!
> 
> Whats everyone up too over weekend?

Farmers market today! Babysitting the nephews. Want to get a couple runs/good walks in. Boys are at their dads. So mostly just a chill day. Will be watching a movie with fiance tonight. Shaping up to be a lovely weekend :) You?



Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had a look at it would show on my profile. I agree with I use forums for parenting chat mostly x

I don't mind facebook groups. But I really like BNB. I've used it for the last 4 pregnancies - my oldest was when it was a different forum name even. 

I highly doubt there's only 5 or 6 people out of 40 in the facebook group considering how quiet this thread got. But I'm ok with quiet. No reason to get all up in arms about people's opinions.


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds like a great day ajarvis!


----------



## Lost7

Just uploaded scan photos to my Journal & satisfied a craving: Pot Noodle.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How old are your boys? Hope you enjoyed relaxing.

Ive been lazy today. Had to go to bank as lost my bank card :( so annoying. Kids were being a bit of a pain lol but was ok just stressful walking near busy roads and that x


----------



## Lost7

Anyone else had any cravings so far? A friend sent a photo of her enjoying a pot noodle this morning and I had an urge this evening to have one too. Haven't had one in ages and definitely indulged. Didn't even look at the calorie content! :haha:

As far as cravings go, this is the first one so far with this pregnancy.

Anyone else also going to do an intelligender test? I did one with my last pregnancy. Mine came through the post on Thursday and says it can be done from 10 weeks, I think I'll be doing mine at 11 weeks (with a compilation of other gender prediction methods) and uploading as a whole video for My YouTube channel.


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'm craving Jap chae! Has been pickles (prefer seedless cukes [sliced] + Bragg's ACV, water, and some salt, yum! Or Japanese pickles: cukes [thinly sliced] + rice vinegar, soy sauce, and some sugar, yummy yum!)


----------



## Lost7

Oh goodness yuck! I never like pickles mind! Maybe you're having a boy? :wave:

I'm trying to plan something for Jakes' angelversary this coming week, I don't know what I want to do. Most people get to bury their babies, people who have early MC's have nothing to bury so I want to do something, in memory of him. Been thinking of planting a tree but I'm not sure. I just want to do something to remember him. A whole year since he passed on Wednesday. :cry: Then another emotional anniversary on Friday - Not sure how I'm going to get through next week if I am honest. :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

smileyfaces said:


> Sounds like a great day ajarvis!

Thanks!! It was! We actually ended up in the mountains for the afternoon. Then pizza and a movie. Pretty fabulous weekend so far ;)

No cravings here aside from sweets lol. But that's as per usual for me ha.

I'm not spending any extra money on gender stuff. Will find out at 20 weeks I don't mind waiting. Just won't wait til the end lol


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Scan today! In about an hour or two. So nervous!


----------



## MissCassie

So annoying i keep getting Acid refulx when ill im drinking is water :( so painful.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Ella xx

Have you tried gaviscon Cassie?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Saw a heartbeat <3!!! Measuring right on time. :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww great news!


----------



## Lost7

Ella, yay for scan and heartbeat! Awesome news for you!

Cassie, I hate it! It makes me sick and it's the worst burning! You can get gavisgon on prescription! I have to pick some up Monday x


----------



## c beary83

That's great news ella! I've got mine tomorrow. I feel sick with nerves


----------



## Lost7

Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine. I know how nervous you can get, but crying with relief is okay too. Keep us updated, especially if they move your dates.


----------



## MissCassie

smileyfaces said:


> Good luck Ella xx
> 
> Have you tried gaviscon Cassie?

I have and it doesnt really work for me, i normally usr Zantac or Nexium as i get reflux on a daily basis even before pregnant.


----------



## Lost7

Made a yummy summer fruit and peach smoothie. It's lovely.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not trying any gender guesses at all. So excited for a surprise xx


----------



## Rikkitikki

MissCassie said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ella xx
> 
> Have you tried gaviscon Cassie?
> 
> I have and it doesnt really work for me, i normally usr Zantac or Nexium as i get reflux on a daily basis even before pregnant.Click to expand...

That's no fun! Sorry you have to deal with that!


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Not trying any gender guesses at all. So excited for a surprise xx

Same!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck tomorrow c beary!

By the way Lost I had a pot noodle today because of you ;)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad the scan went well Ella! 

I am having a hard time with bed rest. Not me precisely, but my daughter. She is struggling, sleeping bad, and acting up. I feel so bad for her but I just don't know what to do to make her feel better :(


----------



## ajarvis

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Saw a heartbeat <3!!! Measuring right on time. :cloud9:

Oh that is fantastic!!



c beary83 said:


> That's great news ella! I've got mine tomorrow. I feel sick with nerves

Good luck! It's going to be awesome news!

For me today lazy sunday lol. Went for an 8k run. Then to Denny's for breakfast and to bed to watch star trek for a few hours. Up to eat pizza - and more relaxing. I feel like a slug a bit. Good thing I ran this morning ha.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Ella - Great news! :happydance:

C beary - Good luck! I'm sure everything will be fine!

ajarvis - I'm jealous of your run! My doc put me off exercise because I had spotting. I feel like a total slug... I haven't had a workout in weeks. :nope:


----------



## ajarvis

unicorn I've been fairly lazy myself. 2nd run in like 3 weeks lol. But these last couple of days have felt not so tired and had the energy! It was so great! So slow. But great! Every time I check for spotting. But so far so good. Even though I ran through pregnancy 1 and 2 the MC of 3 and 4. don't make believing so easy anymore.


----------



## Lost7

With the help of my Fitbit since the middle of December, I've lost 1 stone. 

With the help of morning sickness since the middle of February, I've lost 12lb. 

I've taken my Fitbit off and couldn't really care less about how many steps I do on a daily basis now, as long as I can keep food down and don't pass out due to dehydration and lack of energy, I class that as an achievement. 

How times have changed. :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

8k run wowza! I can't even run to the end of my street! :lol:

Secretly hoping for some morning sickness so it can shift a few pounds for me. Gonna start a health kick today too, need to shift a hell of a lot of weight before this baby comes.


----------



## Trr

I was having this moment too yesterday. Now I know my peanut has a heart beat so now I have to start taking care. I have been eating all the carbs in my general vicinity. Need to start meal planning and exercising


----------



## c beary83

I had my scan and everything looked perfect! Can't believe it's really happening!!! 

I had a bright red bleed after the scan and still bleeding a bit now. I'm hoping it's just because the scan was internal :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats c beary, pictures please! :) I would ask my dr about the bleeding just in case.


----------



## c beary83

They didn't give me a picture :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Glad it went well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had a bleeding scare yesterday and went in for an ultrasound today and we found 2 heartbeats! We couldn't hear then but we saw them and they are beating approximately 2 beats per second and doctor said that was good.


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad all went well c beary.

That's great news ashknowsbest!


----------



## ajarvis

Twins! Congrats ashknowsbest!


----------



## Trr

Congrats ash!


----------



## Trr

Lost- could you remove my name from the front page? Im taking some time away from social media. Good luck to everyone here.


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats Ash! How exciting Twins!! I


----------



## c beary83

Wow!!! Congratulations ash! That's amazing news


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Ash

glad your scan went well Ella and C Beary

I had my scan yesterday ... all is well with my little bean was measuring at 6w6d and we saw the little heartbeat ... we're over the moon

next apt is at 12 weeks on 4 April 

sorry I can only chat when Im at work ... how is everyone doing today


----------



## Unicornwoman

Ash- yay for twins!!!

Trr- sorry to see you go...

I can't be satisfied lately. Im not sick at all this morning, probably from the Diclegis doing its job, but the lack of MS now makes me feel "less pregnant." Obviously there is no making me happy. Lol!
I have another scan in a week from today. Feels so far away!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ajarvis said:


> unicorn I've been fairly lazy myself. 2nd run in like 3 weeks lol. But these last couple of days have felt not so tired and had the energy! It was so great! So slow. But great! Every time I check for spotting. But so far so good. Even though I ran through pregnancy 1 and 2 the MC of 3 and 4. don't make believing so easy anymore.

I had spotting after a run at 5w3d, was told if I had spotting to take it easy for 48 hours, then resume life as normal. I'm jogging 3 days a week and lifting weights 3 days a week. I had a MC in 2014 and in limbo, when I wasn't sure if it was going to make it or not, I benched myself and felt extra horrible after it was over because of the weight I gained. I know this already is what it will be, doc has cleared my exercise, and try to just listen to my body and right now, even though I'm crazy tired, the exercise wakes me up and makes me feel awesome. 



ashknowsbest said:


> I had a bleeding scare yesterday and went in for an ultrasound today and we found 2 heartbeats! We couldn't hear then but we saw them and they are beating approximately 2 beats per second and doctor said that was good.

WOW! That's exciting/ terrifying! How do you feel about it?

@Trr: hope your break gives you what you need! 

AFM... my weekends are usually trying to tackle some project in my house, so I will almost always be checking in on B&B during the week. I have a conference at the end of March I'm preparing for, so this is a crazy busy time there, too. Mostly just trying to make sure I'm eating well, sleeping well, and doing my best to stick to my exercise. Otherwise, this just doesn't feel real and I still have nearly two weeks until my next appointment.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Clan - I am thrilled. DH and I have been trying for over 5 years. Before this I had 4 IVF transfers all of which failed so we threw everything we had at this. This is a dream come true. I would have been happy with one but two it just extra happiness. I also am not working through the pregnancy so I don't have to worry about that which is nice. Hopefully it will be an uneventful pregnancy! 

Thank you to everyone else. I am relieved and just so happy.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I am so happy for you ash <3!!! What fabulous news!


----------



## imaginary8x

Congratulations on twins!!! exciting! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations ash!!! How exciting twins!! 

I think I might move my Monday appointment to Friday.we are getting more nervous and Friday makes 10 days since last scan so we should be able to see what's going on with the hematoma. This baby took us really long to conceive and I was really depressed through the process so I have said to my husband that no matter the outcome of this pregnancy this is my second and last pregnancy. So we are anxious to say the least.


----------



## ashknowsbest

We're having a boy and a girl! Oh my gosh I am over the moon! Any ideas for gender reveal for my hubby?


----------



## corgankidd

Feels like it's been forever since I checked in here. Glad to see everyone is doing well! 
Ash- How do you already know the gender? 
So happy for you,that's awesome!
Borr- I'll keep my fingers crossed your hematoma is gone! I had one my last pregnancy so I know how terrifying they can be! 

I finally have my first scan tomorrow morning! So excited but so nervous too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Corgan - I had genetic testing (ccs) due to so many failed IVF transfers. After you get an ultrasound they tell you the gender if you want to know.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ashknowsbest said:


> Clan - I am thrilled. DH and I have been trying for over 5 years. Before this I had 4 IVF transfers all of which failed so we threw everything we had at this. This is a dream come true. I would have been happy with one but two it just extra happiness. I also am not working through the pregnancy so I don't have to worry about that which is nice. Hopefully it will be an uneventful pregnancy!

That does sound like a dream come true - plus one of each! Congrats to you! 



borr.dg.baby said:


> I think I might move my Monday appointment to Friday.we are getting more nervous and Friday makes 10 days since last scan so we should be able to see what's going on with the hematoma. This baby took us really long to conceive and I was really depressed through the process so I have said to my husband that no matter the outcome of this pregnancy this is my second and last pregnancy. So we are anxious to say the least.

FX for your scan! My coworker had an SCH that bled out several times during her pregnancy and her little man is nearly 4 years old now. I hope you just get a few extra ultrasounds and that it clears up on its own.



corgankidd said:


> I finally have my first scan tomorrow morning! So excited but so nervous too!

FX for yours too!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you ladies! My DD has a double ear infection on top of everything! It's been crazy here! 

Congrats Ash! A boy and a girl is perfect!


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesome news Ash ... 


Borr and corgan all the best with your scans ...


----------



## KatO79

Hello everyone,

I've been stalking this group until I felt more confident to join. I was at my 8 week scan today and everything looks good and got to see the heartbeat:cloud9: 

A little about me: I'm 36 going on 37 and my DH is 38. We were trying for 2 years and 3-4 months for baby #1. We were diagnosed unexplained infertility after all the testing and been through 6 failed IUIs with injectables and the 1st IVF ended in a CP while IVF #2 resulted in my current bean:happydance:

So can I join? Here's a pic from my scan today and my EDD is October 14th:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







8 ugers skanning.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome Kat and congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## Blessedbaby

isn't it crazy that there is a November 2016 group already ... and then this month we can expect to see a Dec one ... now it doesn't feel so long to go anymore


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessedbaby:flower: 

Yeah those groups show up pretty quick from what I could see. Doesn't make October feel so far away.


----------



## Missys81

Hi can I sneak in ? Due 23rd October but never gone past 37 weeks xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Kat and Missy!

Ash great news about boy and girl :)


----------



## Lost7

Hi all, I'll add the new ladies later on. 

As per signature, today and this week is an emotional time for me right now. I have so much on my plate.


----------



## Missys81

Lost7 said:


> Hi all, I'll add the new ladies later on.
> 
> As per signature, today and this week is an emotional time for me right now. I have so much on my plate.

Hugs &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## corgankidd

Had my scan today and I'm over the moon! It's funny how you can love a little blob! I finally was able to tell my family since baby seems to be healthy and they are so thrilled! :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0302160951.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smileyfaces

Woohoo Corgan. Great news for healthy scan x


----------



## Missys81

Glad the scan went well I can't wait for mine x


----------



## midnigt_angel

im Amy and live in PA. i am due with my 4th child Oct 14th. i had one miscarriage years back.i am married to my wonderful husband Timmy.Our youngest is his.She will be 6 in a few days and the soon to be will be his as well. my other two are 17 and 12. nice to meet u all


----------



## midnigt_angel

would love to have some due date buddies too :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome Missy and Amy ...

Corgan such a beautiful pic of your blob ... 

Lost still thinking about u ...

how is everyone doing?


----------



## KatO79

corgan congrats on your scan going well and everything looking good, I know how great a feeling that is:flower:

lost so sorry about your loss, I can understand why you're feeling down about it and hope you soon feel better :hugs:

Hi midnight and Missy :wave:


----------



## MissCassie

I had my scan at 8+5 today :) i am absolutely in love already :cloud9:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/923/MHvozf.jpg


----------



## Lost7

*ashknowsbest* - Congradulations. I was wondering when we&#8217;d have twins show themselves on this thread. I&#8217;ll add another :yellow: to your name. How exciting. EDIT - I&#8217;ll change that to :blue: and :pink: Congratulations. As you probably know I have fraternal twin girls, born on St Val&#8217;s Day. 

*Trr* - Will remove your name. Hope all is okay. 

*Blessedbaby* - Glad your scan went well. Thanks for the thoughts. :hugs:

*Kat079* - Welcome, I&#8217;m glad you joined. Beautiful little bean and I&#8217;ll add you for 14th!

*Missy81* - You can sneak in. I&#8217;ll add you down for 23rd October, Good luck and welcome hun. 

*midnigt_angel* - Your username looks familiar, Don&#8217;t we already have a Midnight Angel on this thread? Welcome, I&#8217;ll add you for 14th. 


If I were to sum up the past few days I'd be saying, 'Sad, Tearful, Rejection, Police, Statements, Sadness, Painful, Lost the will to live & Depressed'. 

So much going on right now, I'm sorry I don't check in often, It has been a while since I even charged my MacBook Pro, let alone even turned it on now. 

I'm going to update this thread now. I have a telephone appointment with a clinic at 11am, Then doctors at 11.20am, then shopping, then Pre-School and Tomorrow I have my 6th Scan.


----------



## Lost7

*Ashknowsbest* - I still have you down for an unconfirmed EDD, do we have a date yet?


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww MissCassie nice pic


----------



## Lost7

My scan tomorrow is 9.30am (Meaning I have to leave the house at 8.30am at the latest due to rush hour traffic and the major road works). 

Should I empty my bladder with FMU then drink loads or just risk going to the hospital, stuck in traffic for a full bladder? I'll be 9 weeks + for this scan. They can not do TV' scans because the view is obstructed as my uterus tilts back. 

Thanks in advance, I just don't know what to do lol. How long does it take to fill ones bladder?


----------



## Lost7

I swear my Ramzi theory is wrong. I'm craving all boy things. Salted butter, Cheese etc. :shrug:

Soon find out I guess. Only another 6-7 weeks.


----------



## KatO79

Lost I'm not sure what I'd do. I have a pretty easy time filling mine but I also have a slightly crappy bladder:shrug: I don't know if it's very healthy to hold onto FMU for that long though since it's been in your bladder for many hours already. Which maybe makes me think emptying it and drinking water on the way to the clinic may be better? I'd think if you start drinking when you leave, then you should be able to fill it within that hour.

AFM I got a hold of my arrogant jerk of a GP via his messaging service (want to avoid conversation as much as possible) to set up an appointment as my RE said I should before discharging us. He's sending me for blood tests which I have to get done at latest 1 week before I go in to see him :wacko: I think one of them is to do a double test that will be used with my nuchal fold scan to see the chances for Downs (?). Go in to see him on the 17th and am already dreading it, I just can't stand him, he's so amazingly arrogant and I just can't get over how mean and unhelpful he was back when we needed our referral plus how he was unwilling to refer me for CD3 blood tests so my IUI clinic had to help us with that :( So glad we're moving mid-April so I can get a new GP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lost7- You can put October 4th :) thank you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lost I'm sorry for these tough days :hugs:

Kat I am glad you are changing Drs, you spend so much time during pregnancy with your Dr you should really be sure to like them and trust them! :) 

I have my scan tomorrow. I'll update as soon as I can. I am very nervous because with my DD I had really bad nausea throughout all of the first trimester and with this one I've had nothing, I just wish some symptoms would reassure me. Apart from the fatigue that can be explained with parenting and a little soreness with my boobs I've got nothing. Anyone else symptomless? 

Welcome all the new ladies!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Borr- me! I have nausea sometimes but it's not everyday and its only when I eat certain things. My boobs are barely sore. My babies have heartbeats and are measuring perfectly as if yesterday. Keep the hope. Sometimes our bodies just handle the rising hormone levels better. :) let us know how it goes


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you Ash that makes me feel better :) I also have a little nausea some days but usually I feel it's just because I overate a little or something like that.


----------



## smileyfaces

Pretty much symptomless here too. I was like this with both my boys so will probably have another boy :lol:


----------



## KatO79

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lost I'm sorry for these tough days :hugs:
> 
> Kat I am glad you are changing Drs, you spend so much time during pregnancy with your Dr you should really be sure to like them and trust them! :)
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. I'll update as soon as I can. I am very nervous because with my DD I had really bad nausea throughout all of the first trimester and with this one I've had nothing, I just wish some symptoms would reassure me. Apart from the fatigue that can be explained with parenting and a little soreness with my boobs I've got nothing. Anyone else symptomless?
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies!

So true! I kinda wish though that we had tried changing GPs last year. The only reason we got him in the first place was that the 2-3 other GPs we wanted didn't have time for more patients so got stuck with him:dohh: He's so abrasive, he didn't even say "congratulations" or anything when I wrote him that I'm pregnant, total douche:growlmad: Luckily my DH will be coming with me to be sure he doesn't act like too much of a jerk.

I don't think symptoms always indicate how well things are progressing. Plus I've heard that symptoms can be very different from pregnancy to pregnancy. Maybe your body is just handling the hormones better this time? I know my symptoms come and go a bit and I didn't start having problematic nausea before 5-6 days ago and everything looked great at my 8 week scan yesterday. FXed your scan looks great tomorrow:flower:


----------



## corgankidd

I had no symptoms at all with my son besides sore boobs. This time my boobs are less sore and I get very slight nausea every once in awhile. I am also a lot more tired this time but pretty much my symptoms are unnoticeable and my babes growing healthy in there :)
We are just lucky that our bodies handle extra hormones really well. Symptoms are reassuring but I'll take how I feel any day over throwing up multiple times a day for weeks!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear I am not the only one with barely any symptoms! I am sure I will get no sleep tonight I'm so nervous! :wacko:

smileyfaces I wonder if I am having a boy then! I was very sick with my daughter so maybe that's why :thumbup:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Kat and Borr. 

Only just got back in! 

Im going to have to go to the toilet in the morning I've had large drinks tonight so will burst otherwise lol. I'll try drinking on the way to the hospital! 

Wish me luck, so excited!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan Lost

today Im very sick and feeling very sorry for myself having to be here at work:cry:


----------



## KatO79

Good luck Lost:flower:

Sorry you're feeling so sick Blessedbaby, I hope you feel a bit better soon:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Sorry you're ill Hun, me too! I'm on a lot of meds!

Scan went really really well, little pumpkin didn't stop moving! Then managed to keep still for 2 seconds so for the first time this pregnancy I heard the HB! Very fast and reassuring! 

Also, when the probe was put on, it felt like I felt the first kick, baby like jumped. Felt more like a hard bubble but I'm convinced that was movement!


----------



## KatO79

So glad to hear your scan went well Lost:thumbup: 

Wow so lucky you got to _hear_ the HB, I only got to see it at my 8 week scan!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome Kat! And sorry about all the frustration with your doctor! 

Congrats on your scans, Corgankidd, MissCassie, and Lost!

FX for your scan, Borr! I am mostly symptomless. I have had no MS (thankfully). Only sore breasts, off and on cramping, increased hunger, increased uriantion, and fatigue - none of which would really have gotten my attention if I didn't already know. 

I hope you feel better Blessedbaby! I had a similar trapped at work feeling this past Wednesday, but was fatigue - felt like I was being tortured to sit at my desk with my eyes open. 

I have had a little trouble managing my time this week (extended family causing after work distractions and interrupting my workout time). And less exercise = less energy, so really a a low for the week about now. Hoping to get back on the wagon later today, after a much-needed haircut. Still 10 days until my next appointment, which feels like forever!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Clandestine:flower:

Hope you get more exercise now. I feel you on the hair cut, I'm in sore need of one myself since my last one was around the middle of December and first have an appointment next week on Friday:wacko:


----------



## Lost7

I had scans at 7 and 8 weeks too and only SAW the HB, I paid £100 for one of those scans with the presumption I could hear it - but no... :cry:

I have officially been discharged from the ''worriers clinic'' (Recurrent MC Clinic), unless I ring up and book another scan. 

3 weeks until the NHS Dating Scan. Officially 9+3 today, Did I change my ticker? :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear your scan went well lost! Congrats! 

I wanted to update on my scan. The hematoma has reduced a lot and baby is doing great! Baby was wiggling and waving and it was adorable. Also baby caught up with my dates so I'm sorry lost can you please update my due date to oct13? I hope it doesn't change again! Haha I am still on limited activity and pelvic rest until my next appointment at 12 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lost7

Thank goodness we have had a more positive update from you, you and your little bean has had us all worried! Thank goodness your beans been seen and all wiggling as much as mine! I'll update your EDD now. 

I've settled on a girls name! I had chosen 4, Amelia, Chloe, Emma or Hannah. In the bath it came to me - HOPE. 
During so many months TTC I always had HOPE. I may be on my own and a single mum but I still have HOPE. <3


----------



## Lost7

ashknowsbest said:


> Lost7- You can put October 4th :) thank you!

Same day as me! :D


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been stalking this group until I felt more confident to join. I was at my 8 week scan today and everything looks good and got to see the heartbeat:cloud9:
> 
> A little about me: I'm 36 going on 37 and my DH is 38. We were trying for 2 years and 3-4 months for baby #1. We were diagnosed unexplained infertility after all the testing and been through 6 failed IUIs with injectables and the 1st IVF ended in a CP while IVF #2 resulted in my current bean:happydance:
> 
> So can I join? Here's a pic from my scan today and my EDD is October 14th:thumbup:

Congrats and great scan!!



corgankidd said:


> Had my scan today and I'm over the moon! It's funny how you can love a little blob! I finally was able to tell my family since baby seems to be healthy and they are so thrilled! :happydance: :cloud9:

Being able to tell must be a relief!



borr.dg.baby said:


> Lost I'm sorry for these tough days :hugs:
> 
> Kat I am glad you are changing Drs, you spend so much time during pregnancy with your Dr you should really be sure to like them and trust them! :)
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. I'll update as soon as I can. I am very nervous because with my DD I had really bad nausea throughout all of the first trimester and with this one I've had nothing, I just wish some symptoms would reassure me. Apart from the fatigue that can be explained with parenting and a little soreness with my boobs I've got nothing. Anyone else symptomless?
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies!

I'm almost down to no symptoms. Slightly sore boobs and a little tired. But nothing like before! So I'm still really hoping that I hear a hb on Thursday! At least I can now say on Thursday instead of in a few weeks lol.



borr.dg.baby said:


> Glad to hear your scan went well lost! Congrats!
> 
> I wanted to update on my scan. The hematoma has reduced a lot and baby is doing great! Baby was wiggling and waving and it was adorable. Also baby caught up with my dates so I'm sorry lost can you please update my due date to oct13? I hope it doesn't change again! Haha I am still on limited activity and pelvic rest until my next appointment at 12 weeks :)

Fantastic news!!

Glad you had such a good scan Lost!!

For me I'm just sitting around waiting for my appointment lol. Thursday can't come soon enough. But no spotting. So I've made it past the last two time frames I had miscarriages in that included spotting. That's reassuring! My dreams have always been positive about this baby and I even saw us holding it in one. So that's reassuring too as ALL of my pregnancy dreams have come true.


----------



## c beary83

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations on the good scan news :happydance:

I went out for a big meal last night and felt fine after it, but now I've woken up feeling so sick :sick::sick:

As long as it's still a good sign I don't mind :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

borr glad that everything is going well with your bean and such a great scan:happydance:

Lost great name idea if it's a girl! DH and I can only somewhat agree on girl names, we're totally having issues with boy names:wacko: I'm trying to find Danish names that are a bit international so that limits things a bit. So _not_ going with the trend here to find "special" names that are just odd and often rather bad and/or silly names for a child :wacko:

Thanks ajarvis and so great that you've made it past those time frames:happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

I have no idea on names. My fiance really likes traditional names - usually so do I so I'm thinking we'll be able to figure it out easily. Not going to start though til I know if it's a viable pregnancy. So hopefully that's on Thursday..... :D


----------



## imaginary8x

nausea all the time.:nope:and being sick every now and then.

anyone suggest things to eat and drink? As I've gone off both.:nope:


----------



## c beary83

Fizzy drinks seem to help me - and plain biscuits. Not a very healthy combination though!


----------



## MissCassie

We have our boy name picked out his full name will be if its a boy.

Seth Peter David Hallifax.

And if its a girl

Maddison Lea Hallifax


----------



## Lost7

Beautiful names Cassie and Happy 9th week to you! :D


----------



## Lost7

I can't believe I am literally only a day or so away from going into *DOUBLE FIGURES.* 

I am somewhat relieved but also terrified!


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> We have our boy name picked out his full name will be if its a boy.
> 
> Seth Peter David Hallifax.
> 
> And if its a girl
> 
> Maddison Lea Hallifax


Wow such great names, with middle names and everything:thumbup: 

DH and I haven't gotten that far. I think we're aiming for 2-3 names for each gender and then picking what suites baby best when he or she is born. The only thing for sure is if it's a boy, he'll be getting my deceased father's name (my father died when I was 20 of lymphoma and had gone very senile about 5 years before that:nope:) as a middle name along with DH's family's middle name. Although his family's middle name will also be added on if it's a girl as well since it's unisex:winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

Ooops forgot to ask: does anyone have any good ideas for what I can eat for my lunches, I'm a pescetarian BTW so no meat or poultry, only fish and shellfish. The thing is I've gotten an aversion to bread (I was otherwise eating sandwiches but can't anymore) and was thinking salad but feel it may be too much bother to make each day. I'm a housewife so need to make my own lunches.


----------



## ajarvis

Lost hitting double digits did seem relieving in a way! Especially with no negative side effects or signs yet. Today I realized that means I'm a quarter of the way through! Crazy! After feeling like time was crawling for so long now it seems like the last 10 weeks went quick. Oh the volatility of the pregnant mind lol

2nd day though feeling sicker than I have the last few weeks. Happy to take it as a positive.

4 days til my first Midwife APPT. The fiance is going to come. I'm super excited :)


----------



## midnigt_angel

Hello everyone :) would love to have some facebook friends if anyone would like to add me , just let me know :) meeting new friends is something i love doing.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hi ladies! Just want to pop in & say hi. I'm due 11/3, buuuut, both my son & daughter came at 38 weeks, so I am thinking baby #3 will also come around 38 weeks. Mind if I hang around?


----------



## midnigt_angel

sn0wbunnie said:


> Hi ladies! Just want to pop in & say hi. I'm due 11/3, buuuut, both my son & daughter came at 38 weeks, so I am thinking baby #3 will also come around 38 weeks. Mind if I hang around?

nice to meet you..im due 10/14 with baby number 4. This is my husbands second child and hes sooo excited to.We live in PA and im 35


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome snowbunnie

congrats borr and Lost on the scans ... so glad you both are doing well ...

how is everyone doing?

my DD turned 2 on Saturday I cant believe how quick she has grown ...


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> We have our boy name picked out his full name will be if its a boy.
> 
> Seth Peter David Hallifax.
> 
> And if its a girl
> 
> Maddison Lea Hallifax
> 
> 
> Wow such great names, with middle names and everything:thumbup:
> 
> DH and I haven't gotten that far. I think we're aiming for 2-3 names for each gender and then picking what suites baby best when he or she is born. The only thing for sure is if it's a boy, he'll be getting my deceased father's name (my father died when I was 20 of lymphoma and had gone very senile about 5 years before that:nope:) as a middle name along with DH's family's middle name. Although his family's middle name will also be added on if it's a girl as well since it's unisex:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you :) we have had names picked out for ages now. I said to Sean the other day we may want to pick another boy and girl name incase they dont look like a Seth or Maddison and hes like... they will look like them haha so no changing our minds.

The peter and david they are our dads names, and i just liked how it sounded and Lea is my Middle name and just think maddison Lea rolls of the tounge nicely.

So sorry about your father, its a beauitful way to remember him.by naming your son that.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> We have our boy name picked out his full name will be if its a boy.
> 
> Seth Peter David Hallifax.
> 
> And if its a girl
> 
> Maddison Lea Hallifax
> 
> 
> Wow such great names, with middle names and everything:thumbup:
> 
> DH and I haven't gotten that far. I think we're aiming for 2-3 names for each gender and then picking what suites baby best when he or she is born. The only thing for sure is if it's a boy, he'll be getting my deceased father's name (my father died when I was 20 of lymphoma and had gone very senile about 5 years before that:nope:) as a middle name along with DH's family's middle name. Although his family's middle name will also be added on if it's a girl as well since it's unisex:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) we have had names picked out for ages now. I said to Sean the other day we may want to pick another boy and girl name incase they dont look like a Seth or Maddison and hes like... they will look like them haha so no changing our minds.
> 
> The peter and david they are our dads names, and i just liked how it sounded and Lea is my Middle name and just think maddison Lea rolls of the tounge nicely.
> 
> So sorry about your father, its a beauitful way to remember him.by naming your son that.Click to expand...


Thanks Cassie, although I'm a bit sad I can only do it if it's a boy since his name was a male name and there's no female version. Although I've been thinking of taking the feminine version of his middle name if it's a girl but don't know yet, will have to think about it. My FIL decided to take a guess (he knows we're team :yellow: all the way though) and say we're having a girl:winkwink: Although I think it's more of a hope since him and his wife wanted a girl but ended up with 3 boys. They do have 1 granddaughter already though plus a grandson, both are DH's big brother's kids.

I think I'll wait another 3-4 weeks before starting to discuss it more with DH though since I think he's still a bit wary of the mc chance at this stage:nope: Plus with his long commute to work, he's still in a cranky mood sometimes. Luckily we'll be moving closer to his job in April so hoping that'll help his mood.


----------



## Lost7

You can certainly hang about here sn0wbunnie. 

As for me, well I am paying a vast amount of money to find out the gender early. Hopefully by next week. :shock: :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I saw your post on FB lost ... good luck I don't think we have such things in SA ...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's awesome lost! I don't think we have those tests available here (South America) either! 

Can I please have the link to the Facebook group? I'd like to join since I have made my Facebook announcement


----------



## Blessedbaby

just search for Due in October 2016


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Blessedbaby said:


> just search for Due in October 2016

Thank you :) I've sent my request


----------



## Lost7

I removed the link off Page 1 as I was told this seemed to be an advertisement thread for the group. :shrug:

Asked the gender experts today, links in my journal. :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

10 weeks tomorrow, woo hoo!


----------



## KatO79

Wow Lost I don't think we have that kind of test here either. Not that Im interested since I'm Team :yellow: all the way:winkwink: DH and I feel the most important thing is this is a healthy baby:thumbup: Yay for 10 weeks! I'll be 9 weeks in a couple of days.

I haven't made any FB announcement so will have to hold off on the FB group. I don't think we'll be doing any FB announcement until around 12-13 weeks which will be about the same time we tell the rest of DH's family. I come from a toxic family so my 2 siblings (we weren't raised together and have different fathers, brother is 23 years older and sister is 10 years older than me) won't be told, not that they care since they've been silent treatmenting me for over 1 year because they refuse to stop putting me down (especially my brother) or allow me to create healthy boundaries for their behavior:nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Kat I was also waiting until I announced. We just felt our odds were good so we went ahead and announced. This was our announcement btw! 

Also, I have been messing around with my doppler trying to find baby and I found the heartbeat today! Yay! It was super far away and only for like 5 seconds but unmistakably baby! I'll keep trying tomorrow and see if I can record it :)
 



Attached Files:







isabebe#2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lost7

Anyone else getting tubes tied after this pregnancy? I am super nervous for doing it but I will have it done, I won't ever be put in this situation again. 

I've ordered retro sweets online, they should be here Wed/Thu, Yum yum! They just don't make them as good as they used to.


----------



## ajarvis

My body handles birth control well. So I'll just be getting a copper IUD again. No hormones. Works great. Does give heavier periods, but for me that means 3 days instead of 1.5 I can handle it ha.

Appointment on Thursday! Can't wait. Still not going to tell work. My "manager" is something else and I really don't trust them to not fire me or something. still super nauseous this morning trying to be happy about it :p


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh Kat Im sorry you have such bad siblings kind of reminds me of mine ... just that Im the youngest ((HUGS)) :hugs:

its a pleasure borr:flower:

Lost Im getting mine done ... myself and DH decided 4 between the two of us are enough especially in the economy we live ... :winkwink:

Ajarvis I told my manager last week after my scan he was somewhat happy for us ... I felt bad though as Ive been working for him for 3 yrs and already had 2 pregnancies and him and his wife are stuggling to conceive :nope:

Plus my other colleague is also trying and the one is going to be a dad in April ...


----------



## KatO79

*Lost* I'm too old to go back on BCP I think (I'll be 37 by the time baby is born) and I frankly don't want to go back on them anyway:nope: I'm trying to tell DH that if he really doesn't want baby #2, then he should get himself "fixed" but he's not much for it and I'd rather not get my tubes tied since it's such a major procedure. So we'll see, we may end up NTNP and end up with a surprise if I otherwise become more fertile after this baby:winkwink: I'd actually be ok with baby #2 although I'll be close to 40 which saddens me a tad as I'd of rather been a bit younger.



borr.dg.baby said:


> Kat I was also waiting until I announced. We just felt our odds were good so we went ahead and announced. This was our announcement btw!

So cute:flower: I have no idea how I'm going to announce it over FB yet though, still thinking about it. 

I think we're also waiting because I'm 36 going on 37 in May so we want to first have our blood test results in for chances of baby having any genetic "issues" such as Downs and Trisomy(I think it's called???). I'm going in for the blood test today, will know the results next Friday when I go in to my GP and we'll know for sure at our week 11-13 scan. Hence why we're waiting.




Blessedbaby said:


> oh Kat Im sorry you have such bad siblings kind of reminds me of mine ... just that Im the youngest ((HUGS)) :hugs:

Thanks so much Blessed:hugs: I'm the youngest as well of all of them, yet our toxic mother designated me the family scapegoat, even naming me after the mother she hated:nope:

My brother has been by far the cruelest of them, forever telling me I'm selfish and childish and the like, he's even suggested that I'm completely like our toxic mother which is so far from the truth. If anything, he's more like her since he's as toxic, if not more so, than her. Any hint of criticism and he just gets nasty and really personal:wacko: I remember he also threatened to hit me when I was 9-10 because I was crying and when I was 17-18 he didn't like a look I gave him because he was "too tired" to help our mother and I carry groceries in the house so started going towards me like he was going to really belt me one:wacko: Luckily my toxic mother's limits seem to go at physical violence so she stepped in and stopped him but didn't criticise his behavior:nope: I've tried for _years_ to improve the relationship, to no avail, he insists I'm horrible and has been silent treatmenting me for 2 years, he'll only talk to me if he can somehow be hurtful and abusive e.g. in regards to my infertility. He was the first to make contact with our sister so think he may also have been turning her against me since she started abusive tactics pretty early while she barely knew me.

I've given up, am trying to avoid as much contact as possible with all if them (including my enabler cousin that they seem to like and treat fine) and go no contact after baby is born. I just don't need the stress before then:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I agree just cut ties ... sometimes I wish we could choose our family like we do our friends ...

my DH's family is my pillar and before I share anything with my siblings I rather share it with my inlaws ...

my mother used to keep our family together but since she passed in 2011 everything just went from bad to worse ... 

you will have your own family soon so best to focus on your partner and your baby


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Blessedbaby my story is so similar to yours. My family cut ties with me after my mum died - she also held everything together and she also died in 2011! So hard to have toxic relatives, although them having cut ties is actually the best thing really. I tried to make everything better even though I didn't do anything wrong, but they kept badmouthing me to people and refused to be nice so I let them go.

Now thank goodness I have my own beautiful family and DH's family are wonderful too. Going through infertility after losing my mum was awful. Never mind all the family being cruel. I just don't get why everyone has to be so horrible to each other!


As for this pregnancy, I'm not feeling so nauseous. Last pregnancy I was on progesterone so I'm hoping that's why I was more nauseous then. I need to try and book my first doctor's appointment and hopefully he'll have a look for the heartbeat again then.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> I agree just cut ties ... sometimes I wish we could choose our family like we do our friends ...
> 
> my DH's family is my pillar and before I share anything with my siblings I rather share it with my inlaws ...
> 
> my mother used to keep our family together but since she passed in 2011 everything just went from bad to worse ...
> 
> you will have your own family soon so best to focus on your partner and your baby

Yeah it would be nice. I was for years hoping I was adopted but no such luck:nope: The only loving relative I ever had was my father but he died almost 17 years ago as I mentioned. 

I'm the same way, I have a much better relationship with DH's family as well.

So sorry about your mother:hugs: My mother is the opposite, she's been instigating as many problems between me and my brother as possible (my brother did go no contact with her but only because she treated his enabler wife like crap), even triangulating whenever I try to politely disagree with her and won't obey her every command, making me out to be the evil one by changing the story completely.

That's definitely the plan, I've given my siblings anough of my energy already, time to stop and get on with my life.




Ella_Hopeful said:


> Blessedbaby my story is so similar to yours. My family cut ties with me after my mum died - she also held everything together and she also died in 2011! So hard to have toxic relatives, although them having cut ties is actually the best thing really. I tried to make everything better even though I didn't do anything wrong, but they kept badmouthing me to people and refused to be nice so I let them go.
> 
> Now thank goodness I have my own beautiful family and DH's family are wonderful too. Going through infertility after losing my mum and the rest of my family too was awful.
> 
> I just don't get why everyone has to be so horrible to each other!
> 
> 
> As for this pregnancy, I'm not feeling so nauseous. Last pregnancy I was on progesterone so I'm hoping that's why I was more nauseous then. I need to try and book my first doctor's appointment and hopefully he'll have a look for the heartbeat again then.

Sorry you've had a similiar experience as well Ella:hugs: I did the same thing for the longest time but have an inkling that my siblings just badmouth me anyway. I've been doing the same with letting them go. 

I know how you feel. My siblings got extra nasty when it became apparent I was going through infertility while TTC#1, amazing since my brother and his wife went through it as well and took 5 years before they conceived after numerous IVF attempts. But nope, my brother practically told me I was 35 (at the time) and shouldn't be having issues and to just go on vacation and that otherwise I could always adopt - an option that wasn't good enough for him since they tried for so long but yeah, it's fine for me:nope:

Unfortunately I think many toxic people have personality disorders. I think my toxic relatives have Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD), it just fits their behavior so perfectly. My guess is my mother is a mix of NPD and some Borderline PD while my brother is NPD with some sociopath thrown in for extra toxic fun:wacko: People with NPD enjoy being nasty to other people, it makes them feel better about their fragile egos. There's a huge need for a scapegoat in this type of family so they can avoid accountability for their own toxic and sick behavior. I know NPD is definitely impossible to treat since they almost always refuse to see a psychiatrist. They just aren't capable of change, the only way is to either agree that they're the perfect amazing human beings they think they are and not criticise them (my brother's wife and our cousin have chosen this path) or go no contact.

Glad you're not feeling so sick, I still have pretty bad MS ATM although I haven't actually thrown up very much:wacko: Hope you get to see the heartbeat again, I'm hoping I get to hear it at my 11-13 week scan:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry Ella you also in a similar situation ... ((HUGS))

I don't have MS today ... I just have earache that radiates into my jaw ... 

my next appointment is only at 12weeks on 4 April which is gonna be here soon seeing that March is such a busy month with my assignments being due on 24 March, then Easter weekend and then the week after its my appt and scan


----------



## KatO79

Blessed you're lucky, my MS seems to be getting a tad worse:wacko: 

So exciting you know when your next scan is:happydance: I don't know mine yet, will probably know more after my GP appointment next Friday though. 

BTW my blood test went fine, think they took like 4-5 vials:wacko: Unfortunately had some MS while waiting and during but quickly got home and took a small glass of lemonade - seems to help for a while anyway:thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no I had bad morning sickness with my DD

I cant wait to see how much my blob has grown

oh no Im having bloodwork done the same time as my appt


----------



## ClandestineTX

No tube tying for me, ever. If anyone is getting altered it's Hubster! This is our first, which took over three years to conceive. Assuming we get a baby out of this, we will NTNP. If we get a second - great! I actually have an amazing older brother, we beat the holy smack out of each other as kids, but have always been there for each other no matter what. Because of that and my husband having shit relationships with his much older half siblings, we would love more than one somewhat close in age. But I'm already going to be 35 when this one comes along, so I just fear any type of hormone is a horrible idea, considering it was my unbalanced hormones that caused us to have problems conceiving. 

And this is going to sound horrible, but all of you talking about narcissists... my MIL was an emotionally abusive narcissist. I am completely grateful that woman passed away in 2013 and is not an issue in my life any more. Bless her heart and all that.

My next appointment is Monday of next week - I think I'm terrified. I have never had a pregnancy make it this far and I think I am still waiting for the other shoe to drop. I still have dodged the MS bullet, but think I'm making up for it with fatigue and WATER RETENTION. Like I feel so huge and bloated that I think I could be my own flotation device. It feels like I am the Stay Puft Marshmallow Woman.


----------



## KatO79

Blessed hope you manage to move one of your appointments!



ClandestineTX said:


> And this is going to sound horrible, but all of you talking about narcissists... my MIL was an emotionally abusive narcissist. I am completely grateful that woman passed away in 2013 and is not an issue in my life any more. Bless her heart and all that.
> 
> My next appointment is Monday of next week - I think I'm terrified. I have never had a pregnancy make it this far and I think I am still waiting for the other shoe to drop. I still have dodged the MS bullet, but think I'm making up for it with fatigue and WATER RETENTION. Like I feel so huge and bloated that I think I could be my own flotation device. It feels like I am the Stay Puft Marshmallow Woman.

Clandestine I totally get what you mean and I don't think you sound horrible at all! I'm almost looking forward to when my narcissistic mother dies, I think it'll bring me some extra relief and peace when she's gone. She was and is a horrible mother, unfortunately I won't feel sadness when she passes after all the emotional and verbal abuse she's put me through my entire life:shrug:

FXed for your appointment :flower: As for bloat, I'm also pretty bloated as well, looks almost like a small bump:haha: In a way it is since it's baby that's still causing it so I like to tell myself it's a bump whenever I look at it in the mirror:blush:


----------



## ClandestineTX

My husband was in your shoes and he honestly is still relieved almost three years later. There was some initial trouble, like the reality that the extremely slim chance of improving things went to zero setting in, but it passed pretty quickly. 

I envy your bloat bump. Mine seems to be everywhere else - just call me BIG SWOLLEN.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am thinking about those with appointments coming soon! Keep looking for updates :) 

I am not getting my tubes tied. I think we are done with babies but I might reconsider in like 6 years for a third, I am not the fertile kind so I am not worried about birth control, also birth control pills help with my Pcos so I don't mind them. Eventually if we decide not to have any more, dh will get a vasectomy.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> My husband was in your shoes and he honestly is still relieved almost three years later. There was some initial trouble, like the reality that the extremely slim chance of improving things went to zero setting in, but it passed pretty quickly.


Sorry your husband had to go through that, I know how that is:nope: I've already given up and been emotionally detaching from my mother ever since I figured out she's a narcissist about 3 years ago. It's been working pretty well, now her words and actions don't hurt me anymore:thumbup: In the process of doing the same with my toxic siblings as they're a slightly more recent discovery.


----------



## ClandestineTX

He had more adjustment with the realizing it as an adult and re-examining his childhood experiences and seeing them for what they were (usually him being manipulated or being put in a position to manipulate others on her behalf). It's weird but I think one of the reasons he really wants a kid is to prove that it doesn't have to be that way and you can just genuinely love them and have fun with them, while teaching them all the important things.


----------



## Lost7

*Blessedbaby* - Are you scared about the operation? I am so scared.

*Kat079* - You are right, it&#8217;s a major procedure and I think that&#8217;s why I am panicking. You&#8217;re still young enough and you never know!

*ClandestineTX* - I wish I had a partner to alter. 

*Borr* - I like it, you&#8217;re sending him for the op if you chose not to have any more. I wish I had that choice, I want to avoid surgery. 


I guess I am just scared to go through that sort of surgery. If for what ever reason this one ends in a repeat caesarean (I'm going for a VBA3C) then I might as well have them done at the same time. However, I know it's a big operation and I am not keen as I nearly didn't wake up from the last 2 caesarean sections I've had.


----------



## Lost7

*10 weeks today. *


----------



## Lalexf

Just an update after my u/s today. There was no sign of a baby and my gestational sac had shrunk from 19mm to 11mm. It look like my body is already taking care of it's self. The baby stopped growing at 6+5:angel:. It happens. I am completely ok and as soon as the miscarriage is complete and my levels are back to zero we will start the treatment process again. My spirits are high and I know that I can still get pregnant. I have to say for everyone that the movie....The Great Sperm Race.... you can watch on you tube....is a great movie to help appreciate all aspects of conceiving. I am lucky that I am not devastated by this loss. I was in a previous miscarriage so I've been there. I have two beautiful twins and they give me a reason to smile every single day.:oneofeach:

Best of luck to you all and have a great October. I will be further behind you now but not far! I have had a good talking to my reproductive parts and we will achieve success! :thumbup:

You can go ahead and take me off the expecting list....I will find my way onto another when the stars align! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lalexf I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I admire your positive attitude and I really hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Lalexf

Thanks so much. :winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lalexf sorry about your loss hun ... Im thinking of u

Lost Im having a csection so will have it done at the same time as the day of the birth


----------



## KatO79

Lalexf so sorry for your loss:hugs:



ClandestineTX said:


> He had more adjustment with the realizing it as an adult and re-examining his childhood experiences and seeing them for what they were (usually him being manipulated or being put in a position to manipulate others on her behalf). It's weird but I think one of the reasons he really wants a kid is to prove that it doesn't have to be that way and you can just genuinely love them and have fun with them, while teaching them all the important things.

I unfortunately seem to draw huge blanks on my childhood but do remember some of my mother's and brother's abusive stuff. My brother BTW lived with our mother and my father for years getting a _huge_ allowance for doing pretty much nothing and my father was the only one working, actually right up until my parents ended up moving here (long, long story on why). I've read it's normal to have huge blanks in your childhood if you were put through trauma so always put it down to that. So don't have much childhood to re-examine, more once I was around 11 and up since I seem to have slightly fewer blanks.

I understand that, he wants to be the parent he so desperately wanted himself but never had and never would. I'm the same way.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, I had another ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 6 days and we saw a perfect little bean! He/she was measuring right on time and had a heartbeat of 186 beats per minute! 

This is the farthest I've ever gone with s pregnancy so I'm a bit nervous. On the other hand, I'm thrilled to think that I will be in the second trimester in just three weeks! I'm starting to think this could actually be our rainbow baby!

I've got another appointment on April 4th. Doc says if all looks good on that day, it would be safe to make an announcement! I'm over the moon!


----------



## emerry

Hi all. I had a scan this morning and still pregnant! Amazing, I've not made it this far since my DD! I'm measuring 7+2 so looks like my EDD is the 24th October for now. Still keeping everything crossed here that things keep going well. Xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

good news emm and Unicorn ... 

Unicorn my next scan is also on 4 April I cant wait


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear your scans went well Unicorn and emerry:flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome news Emm and unicorn! That's super exciting. So nice that second tri is so close. I want to be out of first tri so bad lol


----------



## Blessedbaby

makes two of us Ajarvis ... not long for you to go


----------



## ajarvis

true blessed! 3 more weeks :)

Tomorrow is my first midwife appt. and I'm hoping to hear the hb. I have a feeling I'm going to be fairly useless at work tomorrow. Stress!!

So tired and grumpy today too. I'm biting everyones heads off. My poor kids lol. 45 min and the oldest will be in bed and I can crash!


----------



## ajarvis

So when do you ladies consider yourselves in the second trimester - speaking of which. Here they consider 12 weeks. I always think of it as 13 though.


----------



## Blessedbaby

13 weeks for me too ... and I cant wait to get there just a little under 5weeks to go

but luckily the next month is a busy one for me so it should be here soon 

good luck with your appointment today I see the group was so quiet last night


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> So when do you ladies consider yourselves in the second trimester - speaking of which. Here they consider 12 weeks. I always think of it as 13 though.

Before I got pregnant, I thought your 2nd trimester started at 12 weeks because they say that's when most announce the pregnancy since the miscarriage chance is at it's absolute lowest. I have read that it's at 14 weeks your 2nd trimester actually starts though (have been reading "What To Expect When You're Expecting":blush:) so guess I'm going with that :shrug:

Good luck with your appointment:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I just cant wait to get out of first tri and feel a little bit human


----------



## Lost7

Lalexf said:


> Just an update after my u/s today. There was no sign of a baby and my gestational sac had shrunk from 19mm to 11mm. It look like my body is already taking care of it's self. The baby stopped growing at 6+5:angel:. It happens. I am completely ok and as soon as the miscarriage is complete and my levels are back to zero we will start the treatment process again. My spirits are high and I know that I can still get pregnant. I have to say for everyone that the movie....The Great Sperm Race.... you can watch on you tube....is a great movie to help appreciate all aspects of conceiving. I am lucky that I am not devastated by this loss. I was in a previous miscarriage so I've been there. I have two beautiful twins and they give me a reason to smile every single day.:oneofeach:
> 
> Best of luck to you all and have a great October. I will be further behind you now but not far! I have had a good talking to my reproductive parts and we will achieve success! :thumbup:
> 
> You can go ahead and take me off the expecting list....I will find my way onto another when the stars align! :flower:


:hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ajarvis any news on today's appointment?


----------



## Lost7

Anyone else over 10 weeks and still being really sick and ill? 
I'm just about fed up with it now. :cry:


----------



## imaginary8x

Lost7 said:


> Anyone else over 10 weeks and still being really sick and ill?
> I'm just about fed up with it now. :cry:

Me!!! :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have had very minimal nausea and it makes me worry. I would love to have some serious MS ...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ashknowsbest said:


> I have had very minimal nausea and it makes me worry. I would love to have some serious MS ...

I had serious MS with my DD and this time barely any nausea just some days. Baby is snug and fine in there, I can now hear baby on Doppler so that gives me reassurance. Many women don't get nausea and also It can change from pregnancy to pregnancy! Don't worry about that!


----------



## Lost7

Had barely nothing with my boys.

Having some serious stomach cramps this evening, hoping it's nothing too serious. Could it be the start of BH? Only it seems to come and go and it makes me wonder.


----------



## ajarvis

borr.dg.baby said:


> Ajarvis any news on today's appointment?

It was good. Didn't hear anything on the doppler sadly, but apparently it's still early. So she's going to get me an early US ASAP to ease my mind. Still no cramps or bleeding so taking that as a positive :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's good Ajarvis ... hope you get a scan soon :flower:

I don't like it when this group is so quiet LOL :haha:

Im so happy its Friday my tired is tired...:sleep:

I need to go clothes shopping soon nothing fits:nope::blush:


----------



## KatO79

Glad your appointment went fine ajarvis:flower:

Blessed I hear you there, my pants are a bit snug so bought some pants with a stretchy waist:haha: I really wanted a pair in denim since that's what I wear a lot but they only had a tan pair of pants where I went so just bought those.


----------



## c beary83

I'm an olive today! 

Sickness is here in full force :cry:


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry c beary

im not feeling well emotionally today all due to my toxic brother that just demands and demands us to have money for him (he is unemployed) and this is obviously causing problems in my marriage ...

I wish I could just rather sleep the weekend away ... was so excited for it now I don't feel like enjoying it


----------



## KatO79

Sorry you're feeling so sick c beary:flower: I seem to get MS in waves that come and go.

Blessed I wouldn't give him any money, especially if he's being abusive! I have full sympathy for unemployed having been one after each education I took (am now a housewife since the academic job market in this country is impossible if you don't have connections). However you are in no way obligated to support him and definitely not when he's being emotionally abusive and demanding money. Just say you can't afford to give him (any more) money and he'll have to figure something else out. If he gets mad and won't speak to you afterwards, oh well, you're not responsible for his feelings or reactions.


----------



## MissCassie

Im 10 weeks tomorrow and completely freaking out! I misscarried at 10 weeks last time.. any little cramp i get makes me worry! Ah first tri.. such a scary place to be..

2 more weeks and i can start to worry less hopefully


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ajarvis: congrats on a good appointment! I hope you don't have to wait too long for a scan.

@Blessed: I agree with Kat, sometimes "no" is the biggest favor you can do for someone. Especially if he's toxic to your life! My brother, who I love dearly and is usually a great guy, lived with Hubster and I for awhile and was a little douchey sometimes - I honestly let Hubster tell him what was good, to break away from the little sister role. It worked, even if it was a cop out. 

@Kat... I feel like every time you post there's a new thing we have in common. I'm in the US academic market, currently a postdoc in biological/ medical science. What's your field? (PS heartbroken about the prospects in Denmark, I grew up in Germany and dream of going back to north/central Europe sooner than later.)

@MissCassie: I hear ya on the fear. My scan was four weeks ago, yesterday, and my next appointment is Monday. I'm a bigger girl and it will only be 10w3d, so I'm pretty sure they won't find a heartbeat and I'm already dreading the wait between that and a scan. I was totally chill until this past Monday and now, daily, I have to rationalize away my abject panic as my only other pregnancy lasted a total of 9 weeks and change, including the parts where we knew it had failed. Does it really get less stressful in the second trimester???

@


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat... I feel like every time you post there's a new thing we have in common. I'm in the US academic market, currently a postdoc in biological/ medical science. What's your field? (PS heartbroken about the prospects in Denmark, I grew up in Germany and dream of going back to north/central Europe sooner than later.)


I have a Masters Degree in Biotechnological Engineering (from February 2007) and a Laboratory Technician Degree (from June/July 2011). Could never get a job with any of them. Seems if you lack connections in the biotech world in this country then you're pretty much screwed:nope: Once you're unemployed in that situation, they want you even less. And once you've been unemployed for 1 year of more, you can pretty much forget getting a job at all. I've always been told it's because I "lack experience" as well but how in the world do I get experience when none of them will hire me??!! I even applied for plenty of laboratory assistant jobs but nope, I'm suddenly "over qualified" because I have my 2 degrees. Problem is you can't even get a more menial job once you have an academic degree here, then you're suddenly "over qualified" and stores and supermarkets and the like don't want you either:dohh: I tried a few times and that's pretty much what I was told. My whole connections issue is also due to my mother being such a narcissist that she could never hold on to any friends and she hadn't lived here for 30+ years before thet so didn't have contact with any old friends plus we moved here when I was 16 so don't have the benefit of having a network built in. My whole problem getting a job also delayed us TTCing since I wanted to get a job first but ended up saying "f*** this!" in October 2013, dropped applying and started TTCing (which ended up being a 2 year project:dohh:). I'm soon 37 so have dropped the idea of getting anything almost entirely and looking to get volunteer work at an animal shelter once our child can start in kindergarten. Luckily DH makes enough so he can support both me and 1 child but I do feel bad sometimes about it even though I know I applied to super many jobs and did all that I could:nope:

So sorry you're in almost the same boat, I know how much it stinks to study all those years to be told they don't want you:hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think if you lack connections in any industry in any part of the industrialized world, it's hard to find work these days. There's a biotech masters program where I work, I'm not involved with it, but I know they require internships to give students experience before they graduate. 

I have temporarily trapped myself, due to the pregnancy. It's my second year as a postdoc, academic hiring starts each fall for the subsequent year. I won't apply for any fall 2016 jobs, because I wouldn't be able to complete the semester before needing to take leave. More than likely I will use maternity leave to apply for fall 2017 jobs. Thankfully, while there are some work culture issues, I'm mostly happy and treated well where I work now and I've been here over a year, so fully eligible for maternity leave benefits, which not everyone has in the US. Also, I do some necessary work - so even though a postdoc isn't really a permanent position, I have tremendous job security even if it's not the best job I've had in my life. 

Are you able to omit the information about your advanced degrees when applying for other jobs? I had less than glamorous jobs between high school and my BA and my BA and MA and just didn't mention it before I was hired. I think the idea of being overqualified is absurd. Honestly, I've been working on some side projects - hope to finish this year with a programming certification, in case I get too frustrated with academia. 

And I'll soon be 35! Delayed marriage and childbirth due to school. Was originally going to wait until I finished my PhD, but it was taking forever, large bits of it out of my control. So we just did it. We both finished school in 2014, but have been trying since 2012. It's still not the ideal time, but for a woman in science - there isn't one.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> Are you able to omit the information about your advanced degrees when applying for other jobs? I had less than glamorous jobs between high school and my BA and my BA and MA and just didn't mention it before I was hired. I think the idea of being overqualified is absurd. Honestly, I've been working on some side projects - hope to finish this year with a programming certification, in case I get too frustrated with academia.
> 
> And I'll soon be 35! Delayed marriage and childbirth due to school. Was originally going to wait until I finished my PhD, but it was taking forever, large bits of it out of my control. So we just did it. We both finished school in 2014, but have been trying since 2012. It's still not the ideal time, but for a woman in science - there isn't one.

Unfortunately that would leave me only up to Gymnasium (the equivalent of High School) and I would have to explain what I was doing all those years because it will look like I've been doing nothing. Due to my less than stellar self-worth 8which is on the mend since I have all but gone no contact with my toxic siblings and have emotionally disengaged from my toxic mother), I never applied for any jobs while studying or in Gymnasium, kinda wish I had now. My toxic mother also didn't want me to since she claimed it'd be better for me to finish my educations as quickly as possible and a side job would hinder that. So yeah omitting stuff from my resume would make things much, much worse! And I can't avoid them asking for a resume, they do that for _all_ job types here. It is a bad excuse but many places here use it as an excuse not to hire academics. They claim that an academic isn't reliable work in "menail" jobs because as soon as they're offered a job in their field, they'll leave. I know supermarkets get plenty of applicants so they can easily filter out all the academics and still have _plenty_ to choose from. Plus I've also tried companies directly telling me they don't want the bother of training me so go only for people with experience in the field.

No I can see the problem. I think that's been another concern from the employers here, when I was going to have a kid and go on maternity leave! They see it as a pain since most women take 1 year off total and they have to pay both the woman on maternity plus find someone else and pay them to do her job while she's gone. I honestly think I'd have had an easier time finding something if I was a man! There are also some that say that some employers don't want to hire people not born in Denmark because they feel that having their employees having grown up in the "same culture" makes for a more smooth interaction which is just BS! I'm born in the US so since I came here at age 16, that leaves me out! I consider myself pretty easy to get along with so it's just annoying they use that excuse as well although no one has openly declared it to me.

So yeah, the whole job situation here is pretty impossible. It's really an "old boy's club" where they hire people that have connections in place at the company. All you need is a family member or close family friend and you're pretty much hired. Everyone else: nope they won't take a chance on you if you have no one to vouch for your skills and work ethics if you're newly eductated :growlmad:

I hope you have a much easier time than me once you're finished:flower:


----------



## Lost7

I haven't been sick today. :happydance:


----------



## c beary83

I haven't actually been sick but have all day nausea and extreme tiredness. Sorry you've been sick lost but hopefully seeing the light at the end of the tunnel? It's supposed to get better from 9/10 weeks isn't it - when the placenta takes over???


----------



## KatO79

I've read that the placenta takes over during week 12 but maybe it starts a bit during week 9-10?


----------



## c beary83

Yeah I think that's it Kat - I was being a bit optimistic :haha:


----------



## Lost7

As far as I'm aware the Placenta takes over between Week 10-11. It certainly accounts for why the sickness as definitely eased a little. :happydance: 

Haven't been sick at all today either - woo woo!


----------



## MissCassie

I was out to dinner with my partner and his family for his birthday, and everything that i ate came back up at the restaurant i only just made it to the bathroom in time. 

I hope i stop feeling sick soon it would be fabulous.


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> Glad your appointment went fine ajarvis:flower:
> 
> Blessed I hear you there, my pants are a bit snug so bought some pants with a stretchy waist:haha: I really wanted a pair in denim since that's what I wear a lot but they only had a tan pair of pants where I went so just bought those.

Thanks! On the pants side I have some early maternity pants that are side panel stretchy, but one pair still always fall down. So really I have one pair of comfortable pants now lol.



Blessedbaby said:


> sorry c beary
> 
> im not feeling well emotionally today all due to my toxic brother that just demands and demands us to have money for him (he is unemployed) and this is obviously causing problems in my marriage ...
> 
> I wish I could just rather sleep the weekend away ... was so excited for it now I don't feel like enjoying it

Put the brother on ignore and enjoy your weekend! Not fair of him at all!



MissCassie said:


> Im 10 weeks tomorrow and completely freaking out! I misscarried at 10 weeks last time.. any little cramp i get makes me worry! Ah first tri.. such a scary place to be..
> 
> 2 more weeks and i can start to worry less hopefully

I know the feeling 9 weeks 5 days was hard. But it's been getting easier the more we got past that date. Now to get past 12 weeks - which is when my miscarriage was confirmed. Baby stopped growing at 9 weeks and I had spotting at 9 weeks 5 days. It's amazing how those dates get burned into your brain!



Lost7 said:


> I haven't been sick today. :happydance:

Woohoo!!



Lost7 said:


> As far as I'm aware the Placenta takes over between Week 10-11. It certainly accounts for why the sickness as definitely eased a little. :happydance:
> 
> Haven't been sick at all today either - woo woo!

I've heard anything from 9-12 weeks. Probably subjective for each person!

I'm 11 weeks now and nausea is getting better. Tiredness is getting better. Nipples don't really hurt anymore. So hoping that's what it is! I never was so sick with any pregnancy that I was completely miserable and couldn't function luckily. This is my last one so I want to enjoy it!

I have an ultrasound Monday at 3. When my midwife said she was going to get me some reassurance asap she was serious lol. That was a quick turn around. So I'll know soon enough. Still no spotting cramping etc. so should be good and I hope a good picture!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm so glad they are attentive to your circumstances, ajarvis. FX for a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Looks like everyone is progressing nicely! 

I still have no morning sickness which is freaking me out but I'm trying to stay calm. I have my 8.5 week ultrasound on Wednesday and I'm very nervous. I wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went fine ajarvis:flower:
> 
> Blessed I hear you there, my pants are a bit snug so bought some pants with a stretchy waist:haha: I really wanted a pair in denim since that's what I wear a lot but they only had a tan pair of pants where I went so just bought those.
> 
> Thanks! On the pants side I have some early maternity pants that are side panel stretchy, but one pair still always fall down. So really I have one pair of comfortable pants now lol.Click to expand...

Oh that's the kind of pants I was hoping to find but they didn't have any :nope: DH isn't much for investing too much on clothes until I get big enough to need maternity stuff so will have to make do:shrug:




ashknowsbest said:


> Looks like everyone is progressing nicely!
> 
> I still have no morning sickness which is freaking me out but I'm trying to stay calm. I have my 8.5 week ultrasound on Wednesday and I'm very nervous. I wish it was tomorrow.

Maybe you're just really lucky ash:winkwink: FXed your u/s shows 2 great looking babies in there:thumbup:

AFM nothing going on until I see my GP on Thursday. So glad DH is coming with! We'll be getting the results of my blood tests and hopefully will find out when my next u/s is and where. 

On a more personal note, my DH and I argued because we were discussing how my toxic siblings have been ignoring me and if I was going to let them know I'm pregnant after the next u/s, providing everything looks good. I told him I'd rather avoid it and didn't see why they should know since they abandoned me while I was going through infertility and treated me like crap when there was contact. He then said something like "With family you accept a bit more than you do with friends." I saw red and told him if he really felt that all the condescending remarks and put downs (especially from my brother) plus passive aggressive behavior was really something I should accept because my siblings refuse to let me set boundaries? He backtracked and said it wasn't what he meant and got a bit insulted. Uggh sometimes it frustrates me that he doesn't completely get it since he comes from a loving, healthy family and I grew up in crazy dysfunction:nope:


----------



## Lost7

I'm busy graphic making. I've made a few for the LTTTC'ers, just because I am pregnant my heart still aches for the friends I have with SI and unexplained infertility. 

I'm also busy making graphics for April, it's an awareness Month for something dear to my heart. 

I can't believe I'm nearly 11 weeks, soon will be in Second Tri.


----------



## ajarvis

kat079 tell him that if you're outgrowing your current clothes you are obviously in need of more and buy some. Pretty ballsy of him to decide if you need clothes lol


----------



## Lost7

Now busy making more animated GIF's for here. :haha:


----------



## amy16323

my name on here was midnigt_angel but i forgot my password and had to go back to my other user name .Can you please erase that user name and put amy16323 for October 14th ? thanks :)


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> kat079 tell him that if you're outgrowing your current clothes you are obviously in need of more and buy some. Pretty ballsy of him to decide if you need clothes lol


Well he feels I have so much "normal" clothes already that he hates buying me more clothes. He's not completely wrong but still, my pants are getting to be too tight for me and having a few elastic waisted ones would be good. He's unfortunately the only one working so I need to get money from him to buy anything, otherwise I'd just go buy a couple of things anyway. I think he's being extra careful with money ATM since we are in the process of moving and it's going to cost us some money, we have to get the bathroom floor done at the new house as some tiles are cracked (so need to buy new tiles for the whole floor since there are no extras plus pay a professional to get it done) and buy paint to paint the walls before we can move in. Plus renting a van to move all our stuff to the new house, buying moving boxes and investing in a few furniture items as well. There's a tax of 25% on everything you buy here so everything is a bit pricey here.


----------



## ajarvis

Ah. I totally understand tight on money. Just not asking if I'm allowed to spend it :p Money is tight here too. Our economy is shit right now. Lucky to even have jobs. We have almost zero disposable income. But i need to leave the house :p But cut back in other ways - both of us take home made lunches. Eat at home. Buy used stuff etc. Good thing babies are inexpensive for the first few years.


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

yay I moved one block up in my ticker ... so glad the end of first tri is not so far anymore ... 

my weekend was good my eldest sister actually told my brother where to get off ... and he hasn't made contact with us ever since ...

I spent most of my weekend in bed as the nausea is just too bad ...


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Ah. I totally understand tight on money. Just not asking if I'm allowed to spend it :p Money is tight here too. Our economy is shit right now. Lucky to even have jobs. We have almost zero disposable income. But i need to leave the house :p But cut back in other ways - both of us take home made lunches. Eat at home. Buy used stuff etc. Good thing babies are inexpensive for the first few years.


We're in almost the same situation although my DH does make enough to handle supporting me and 1 child. My DH is generally errr frugal I guess is the nicest word to use here:haha: We don't have a joint account although DH is interested in one since it'll be easier, especially once baby comes. I think he's not much for buying clothes until I get more of a belly since then I *really* will need stuff and wants me to try and make do with what I have. DH is planning on getting some of the items for baby used, I know he was thinking about buying a lightly used stroller since they seem to be very pricey here if you want good quality. Although when I told one of my hairdressers that months ago who'd recently had her 1st baby, she was _very_ appalled and felt we should buy it new:wacko: We'll see, I don't think we'll be buying those bigger items until I'm closer to 5-6 months along anyway. Won't be getting anything "free" since baby showers aren't a thing here so nothing until the Christening:nope:

We save as much as possible as well although our only real weakness seems to be CDs in my case and LPs in DH's case but we try and buy them on sale or over the internet cheaper since they're pretty expensive normally. As for lunches, I of course eat at home but DH does eat the lunches provided at his company but I think he pays very little for it and it costs no more than it would for him to make his own (otherwise he'd do so:winkwink:). We just bought some lawn furniture yesterday (a table with a set of 6 chairs) but only because it was on super sale (like almost half off) so we saved a *ton* by buying it now. So we save where we can as well.

*Blessed* good for your sister, although if he does come crawling back feel free to tell him you refuse to give him more money and that it's no longer acceptable for him to treat you the way he does!


----------



## Blessedbaby

I will do just that thanks Kat


----------



## Blessedbaby

we also only spend on what needed and not what's wanted ... also trying to save as much as possible ... I wont be buying a cot and stroller as we will be using my DD's ones


----------



## KatO79

No problem Blessed:flower:

Wish we could do that but seeing as how it's baby #1, means we need to buy stuff:wacko: No possibility of hand me downs either as I'd think that anything my BIL's ex-wife did have, she gave the girl stuff to her sister that had a daughter 5-6 years ago and everything else was probably sold or given away. Of course nothing will be coming from my siblings both because they can't stand me and because I'm planning on keeping it a secret for as long as possible. In an ideal situation, they'll never find out but know that's probably not going to happen since I'm sure my cousin will find out at one point and tell them. I'm kinda looking forward to when DH and I can go buy stuff though although I don't think DH is looking forward to it much since he hates shopping for practical stuff, even when buying for himself:dohh:

Forgot to mention seems my toxic mother is suddenly acknowledging my pregnancy (maybe my MIL talked to her?) and she suddenly acted yesterday like we hadn't told her (which we did, twice in the same day the day after we got the positive beta result from the hospital) and she has knitted some sweaters for the baby. Although I know she's only doing it to garner praise and attention, she was the same way when making stuff for me as a kid :nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no ... I hope for baby's sake your mother starts being more supportive towards you ...

my nanny just called me now to tell me Scotlynn has been vomiting everything she eats or drinks ... so I might take the day off tomorrow to see to her if she's not better yet ...


----------



## ajarvis

Blessedbaby said:


> we also only spend on what needed and not what's wanted ... also trying to save as much as possible ... I wont be buying a cot and stroller as we will be using my DD's ones

I have nothing baby at all. My boys are so old I gave it all away and actually didn't plan on having another. But fiance suddenly changed his mind a couple years ago. So here we go lol. We will buy the car seat brand new and the stroller and maybe the crib. Everything else will be second hand! I think our big baby sale though at baby's r us out here is coming up in May if I'm not mistaken so that will help.



Blessedbaby said:


> oh no ... I hope for baby's sake your mother starts being more supportive towards you ...
> 
> my nanny just called me now to tell me Scotlynn has been vomiting everything she eats or drinks ... so I might take the day off tomorrow to see to her if she's not better yet ...

My kids this year have been constantly sick. Causing problems at work too which is so worrisome. But not much to be done when they're ill. They just need to be home with mom/dad.


Kat we have almost no hand me downs either. The next youngest niece/nephew is 3! So it's like starting all over lol. I have a cradle though from when my boys were babies that I just didn't want to get rid of. So I have that I guess ha.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh no ... I hope for baby's sake your mother starts being more supportive towards you ...
> 
> my nanny just called me now to tell me Scotlynn has been vomiting everything she eats or drinks ... so I might take the day off tomorrow to see to her if she's not better yet ...

My mother has never been supportive of me, *ever*. It's always her needs that come first. She has been emotionally and mentally abusive my whole life. Using silent treatments when I disagree or politely decline to do what she commands me to do. I remember almost 7 years ago she called me 3 months before my wedding saying she had a cold and couldn't work any more on my dress and I made an off hand comment that maybe my MIL could do it - she got pissed and hung up. Then she called me 5 minutes later to say she'd finish the dress but wouldn't come to my wedding and wished me and my DH "a horrible life together":wacko: Then she got my toxic brother involved and he sent me a very condescending email taking her side after hearing her twisted version where he berated me for being selfish and refused to listen to anything I had to say. I have so many stories like that, I could go on and on. But needless to say, she only thinks of herself, always has been that way and always will be. I suspect she has a severe case of Narcissistic Personality Disorder, people with this disorder don't change and have no desire to do so. This is why I keep my distance and avoid her as much as possible. Her and my brother have in some ways messed me up. I've previously had really bad social anxiety that's now getting better after I'v been cutting my brother (and sister) out of my life and going as low contact as possible on my mother. Not to mention trust issues, I'd need extra time to get to know people before opening up to them, something most didn't have the patience for and has led to me not having mvery many friends. I sometimes wonder what I would've been like without all their constant abusive behavior, probably a lot more confident and would've had en easier time making friends and getting a job.

So sorry about your daughter, i hope she soon feels better:flower:


----------



## Lost7

I passed out today, not impressed. :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

Yikes! Why did you pass out?

I had my scan today and saw a wriggly little baby kicking all over the place :) Their measurements put me exactly where my LMP puts me :)

Was so fantastic to see. Little arms and legs kicking everywhere. Super duty excited. I had positive feelings already about this pregnancy and this just backed them up :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm so glad to hear that ajarvis! Congrats! 

In sorry you aren't feeling well lost.

I am going to schedule an ultrasound on Friday to check on my hematoma. Dr didn't think it was necessary to see me again until 12 weeks but also said we could start dtd from 10 weeks and I just wouldn't feel comfortable doing that or increasing my activity too much if the hematoma isn't cleared completely. So I'll go in on Friday to check on it. It's been 2 weeks since last check. I have been able to find baby with my Doppler every day but I am more concerned about my activity if that makes sense, I wouldn't want to make anything worse.


----------



## ajarvis

hopefully you get it all cleared up borr! I wouldn't feel comfortable without checking either. I feel ya.

I'm going to try and get my ass back to the gym now that the nausea is wearing off and the fatigue isn't as bad. Start running again slowly.


----------



## FaithyJ

ajarvis - So glad to hear your good news! That's awesome!

lost - any idea why you passed out?

As for me, I'm still abnormally nauseous almost constantly... very exhausted as well.. and a nervous wreck! I cannot wait until my first u/s & Dr. appt... the 31st is not getting here quickly enough.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Blessed, yay for your sister telling him to back off! 

Ajarvis, FANTASTIC news about your scan! 

AFM: Met OB who supervises nurse midwives. She's great. I had a scan, lovely alien looking baby, heart beating away! Getting consult with high risk OB for my hypothyroidism, regular OB and nurses will do everything else as usual, just a few extra tests and scans. 

I also have no prior kids or other kids in the family, I'm also super cheap. Making a lot of things myself, I sew and quilt. I also don't do excess, so keeping things as simple as possible.


----------



## amy16323

Please add me to the Oct 14th due date :) thanks so much


----------



## Unicornwoman

So worried. Lost all my pregnancy symptoms over the weekend. Not tired anymore, not sick, and lost all soreness in my boobs (nips just the slightest bit sensitive but not by much). Worried this will be another missed miscarriage. Someone tell me this is normal! 

I'm 9 weeks 5 days today. Lost symptoms two days ago.


----------



## c beary83

Great news about the scans ajarvis and clandestine! 

Unicorn - my symptoms haven't gone completely but have certainly gotten better in the last couple of days. I think it'd due to placenta starting to work. I would get checked out if you are worried though. Hope everything is ok x

I am coming up to the date where baby dies last time so I know how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

*ajarvis* great news about your scan:thumbup:

*Lost* hope you're ok, was there any reason for the fainting?

*Unicorn* I think it's pretty normal from what I've heard and read. Symptoms seem to lessen around 9-10 weeks. Also it's prefectly normal for symptoms to come and go, that's how mine have been as well.

*borr* hope your u/s goes well and you can soon DTD again:winkwink: DH and I had originally decided to wait until 12 weeks (the RE never mentioned any restrictions in that area so think DTD is considered fine all the way through) but ended up DTD a couple of nights ago:blush: Unfortunately I seem to be one of those women where the errrr enjoyment is less during pregnancy:wacko::dohh: The sore breasts and nausea don't exactly help things either:nope:

*Clandestine* glad your scan went well:thumbup: Yeah I sure wish now that I could at least sew and had done more with practicing and getting better at knitting:wacko: My toxic mother had taught me to knit since I wanted to knit a scarf for DH for Christmas some years ago (we were pretty much just starting to date). But my mother was so unpleasant and critical of my work that if it wasn't as perfect as she could do herself, she'd undo weeks of work with a few scathing remarks thrown in and I'd have to start over:nope: Needless to say once I was done I never knitted again:wacko:


----------



## MissCassie

We officially announced on the weekend on facebook! It was lovely too see lots of people very happy for us.

And i have my next scan on thursday 2 more sleeps! And ill be 10+5! 

So excited/nervous to see my little bean again. I hope everything is still going well.


----------



## ajarvis

Unicornwoman said:


> So worried. Lost all my pregnancy symptoms over the weekend. Not tired anymore, not sick, and lost all soreness in my boobs (nips just the slightest bit sensitive but not by much). Worried this will be another missed miscarriage. Someone tell me this is normal!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks 5 days today. Lost symptoms two days ago.

That is right about where I lost mine! Then nausea came back strong for a couple days beginning of week 10. Had my ultrasound yesterday and all is well! Apparently the placenta takes over somewhere between 9-12 weeks and that's why. That's what I've read anyways!


----------



## maria43

Hi hope you all are well! Haven't been online in a while. I am 9 weeks today! Still so early but it feels like it has gone really fast so far. 

MS has really kicked in with me. Smell is a huge trigger, I've noticed the smell of garlic makes me feel really sick which really sucks because when I cook I use a ton of it.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi I am missy81 I've got my old account back xx


----------



## amy16323

Does anyone know who i message on here to change my user name on here for the due dates ? i was midnigt_angel but realized i spelled it wrong ,so went to my other account. was wondering who could put amy16323 under Oct 14th. thanks :)


----------



## Jkelmum

amy16323 said:


> Does anyone know who i message on here to change my user name on here for the due dates ? i was midnigt_angel but realized i spelled it wrong ,so went to my other account. was wondering who could put amy16323 under Oct 14th. thanks :)

Message the lady who started thread


----------



## Lost7

I'm here and just about to do it. 

Sorry I am rather ill at the moment, won't be surprised if I am in hospital by the end of the week.


----------



## Lost7

All usernames now updated. Sorry for the delay. I fainted yesterday and this morning had another episode. I felt like I was in a coma. I was unable to move - very scary. 
I'm not sure what is going on, whether it's just exhaustion or what. 

I have an urgent mental health appointment Thursday and I have telephoned and left a message with the midwives. They will be calling me back tomorrow, but I cooked this evening and went to bed for a nap. I woke up to find I left the ring on. My health is rapidly deteriorating and being chronically ill just doesn't help matters. Hope I am better soon.


----------



## Jkelmum

Lost7 said:


> All usernames now updated. Sorry for the delay. I fainted yesterday and this morning had another episode. I felt like I was in a coma. I was unable to move - very scary.
> I'm not sure what is going on, whether it's just exhaustion or what.
> 
> I have an urgent mental health appointment Thursday and I have telephoned and left a message with the midwives. They will be calling me back tomorrow, but I cooked this evening and went to bed for a nap. I woke up to find I left the ring on. My health is rapidly deteriorating and being chronically ill just doesn't help matters. Hope I am better soon.


Feel better soon I hope they help xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun xx


----------



## amy16323

Lost7 said:


> All usernames now updated. Sorry for the delay. I fainted yesterday and this morning had another episode. I felt like I was in a coma. I was unable to move - very scary.
> I'm not sure what is going on, whether it's just exhaustion or what.
> 
> I have an urgent mental health appointment Thursday and I have telephoned and left a message with the midwives. They will be calling me back tomorrow, but I cooked this evening and went to bed for a nap. I woke up to find I left the ring on. My health is rapidly deteriorating and being chronically ill just doesn't help matters. Hope I am better soon.

oh no :( praying for you


----------



## ajarvis

Oh man. Morning sickness so bad today. It's crazy. I should stop saying I feel better and my symptoms are gone haha. Cause every time I do they come back with a vengeance!

1.5 weeks til second tri!! Super excited for that. My mother in law is sending me some mat clothes too :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

Ajarvis--It's funny you should say that! I was so worried yesterday because I felt great! Well, it's like the little bean heard that or something because I threw up a few times this morning! LoL!

Lost--I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## ajarvis

Does throwing up help? Sometimes I just want to go throw up. But I haven't yet. I'm not a puker. But unless I'm constantly eating then I'm super sick. At least when I'm eating I'm only alot sick not super sick... silver lining?? Blah.

My son was asking when we get to find out if it's a boy or a girl so I figured it out and it's not til mid May! All of a sudden time doesn't seem to be passing as fast as it was ha.


----------



## ajarvis

On a side note. Heart burn sufferers. What are you doing to combat it??? It's bad bad bad. I'm scared for third tri at this rate.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ajarvis and Clandestine glad your scans went well ...

Borr good luck for yours

Lost hope you feel better soon

I was off yesterday with my DD and on Monday when I got home I vomited so much but felt better for about 2hours afterwards before the nausea came back ... my DD is much better though her vomiting has stopped but she has a runny tummy ...

I feel so guilty when I stay home to take care of her although I know it is allowed ...

I cant wait to be past first tri and then my DH still makes stupid jokes of wanting more kids after this :-( as much as I know this is a blessing I really cannot cope with the emotions and the nausea


----------



## KatO79

*Lost* I hope they find out what's going on, that doesn't sound very good:nope: FXed it's nothing serious and you soon feel better:hugs:

*Blessed* I hope your DD soon feels better and that MS gets better for you soon. My DH is the opposite, he's always been mostly leaning towards only having 1 child. ATM I'm just super thankful to be having this one after the 2+ years and all the IUIs and 2 IVFs I went through to get this far. We'll see, the only chance would be if I'm suddenly more fertile after this one, otherwise it's very unlikely that a 2nd child will come as we never got any frosties from any of our IVFs:wacko: 



ajarvis said:


> Oh man. Morning sickness so bad today. It's crazy. I should stop saying I feel better and my symptoms are gone haha. Cause every time I do they come back with a vengeance!
> 
> 1.5 weeks til second tri!! Super excited for that. My mother in law is sending me some mat clothes too :)

My symptoms do that as well, I'll have them for a few days then they stop for a short while and then come back. At least I don't throw up very much. Think it's only happened like 3-4 times and I've had about 3 close calls as well (one time was because I was taking the metro home from my 8 week scan; I can't seem to stand the rocking sensations now and there were no seating places available since there were so many people so had to sit on the floor or risk puking on the metro:wacko:).

You're so lucky to be getting maternity clothes from your MIL:flower: Are they her old stuff or someone else's or....?


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat I hope you do get another chance after this pregnancy ... anything is possible just have faith ...

I know a lot of people that have went on to have babies naturally after years of trying to conceive the first ones

so its basically autumn/fall in South Africa and I will be mostly pregnant in winter this time around ... so Im looking at getting myself just more leggings and tunics for winter ... should be easy as I do already own a lot of leggings but not much tunics


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy 10 weeks Kat


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> thanks Kat I hope you do get another chance after this pregnancy ... anything is possible just have faith ...
> 
> I know a lot of people that have went on to have babies naturally after years of trying to conceive the first ones
> 
> so its basically autumn/fall in South Africa and I will be mostly pregnant in winter this time around ... so Im looking at getting myself just more leggings and tunics for winter ... should be easy as I do already own a lot of leggings but not much tunics


Thanks Blessed:flower: 

Hope you manage to find a lot of good winter stuff:happydance: So lucky, I'll be having a lot of my pregnancy during the summer so hoping it doesn't get that hot. Air condition isn't a huge thing in this country so it can get hot (for me:haha:) in an apartment or house depending on how much sun comes in and how many options you have for airing out. Only option is normally to open doors and/or windows to get more air in which isn't always good since bugs will then fly in (to the delight of my cat that loves to catch flies):dohh: Think we'll invest in 1-2 more fans once we move to our new house (one for the kitchen, one for the living room area). But I'm dreading my youngest BIL's birthday this year since it's at the start of June (so I'll be about 5 months pregnant) and his apartment gets so much sun so it's _soooo_ hot inside although going outside doesn't always help much even though he normally does hold the vast majority of it outside in the apartment complex's garden area. It's blocked off by all the apartments so not much breeze or air gets into the garden:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no I dreaded my pregnancy with my little girl as it was in summer and nothing helped not even sleeping naked LOL

but I did like being able to wear maxi dresses as Im very short and could never wear any before I was pregnant as it was always too long or I had to have it tailored ... 

are u and your younger brother close?


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh no I dreaded my pregnancy with my little girl as it was in summer and nothing helped not even sleeping naked LOL
> 
> but I did like being able to wear maxi dresses as Im very short and could never wear any before I was pregnant as it was always too long or I had to have it tailored ...
> 
> are u and your younger brother close?

Hence one of the reasons we need extra fans, I want the one we have in the bedroom on my side of the bed:haha:

I'm also thinking dresses (or maybe skirts with cute tops?) but of course will need to buy a couple of maternity ones. They'll come in handy for summer birthday parties.

He's not my brother, he's my DH's brother (BIL = brother in law). I only have dysfunctional relationships with my siblings as all 3 are more or less toxic, especially the younger of the 2 brothers:wacko: Plus I'm the youngest sibling so don't have any younger siblings. As for my BIL, no not especially but we seem to get along fine when we do talk and see each other. He's turning 34 this year and still parties pretty much every weekend like he's in his 20s:dohh: His girlfriend, a few years younger than him, is a sweetheart and I'm hoping this one sticks but we'll see. As you can tell no kids in the near future for them, if ever:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I have my 8.5 week ultrasound today. I'm hoping everything is ok even with the lack of symptoms. Wish me luck!


----------



## amy16323

Hello everyone.Anyone experience blurry vision while pregnant ? i wear glasses but lately my vision has been blurry.Its like i need a new prescription with my glasses. wasn't sure if this is from being pregnant and what could cause it


----------



## ashknowsbest

Amy - when was the last time you had an eye appointment and your prescription checked?


----------



## amy16323

about 4 months ago


----------



## ashknowsbest

HM I don't know if pregnancy would cause that but I would make another appointment with your eye doctor to check on it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scan looked great. Both babies have fast heartbeats and yolk sac and are measuring 8w1d and 7w6d. :happydance: I feel like I can breathe!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Amy my vision got worse wiTh my last pregnancy and I can feel it worse with this one too. Pregnancy tends to change your vision. It's why my dr won't do lasik on me until I am done with kids and breastfeeding, so I would say it's totally normal :) 

I had a quick scan today to check On my hematoma; it's finally gone! There was a tiny bit left but he said not even big enough to measure. I am so relieved! Baby was so cute too, looking all baby like!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Great news about your scans, ash and borr! 

Blessed and Kat, I am also hoping that this pregnancy turns things on and my kid won't end up an only child... though it will be much less working for it and much more, NTNP. I have a much older stepsister who was never able to have a second and her only kid grew up in the shadow of her parents desperately trying for a second (like 40K in IVF, plus having a complete nursery in the home, etc.) It was creepy and really unhealthy - now, even though their daughter is barely employed and dating, they are pressuring her to give them a grandchild. I know I don't want to do THAT. 

And the idea of no AC during the summer.... I would DIE. It's only the 80F (~27C) and I'm already not interested in being outdoors after 7 AM! 

Someone please tell me the fatigue ends soon. I worked out this AM, ate breakfast and took a 2.5 hour nap. So much for "working" at home today!


----------



## KatO79

*borr* and *ash* congrats on your respective scans going well:happydance::happydance:



ClandestineTX said:


> Blessed and Kat, I am also hoping that this pregnancy turns things on and my kid won't end up an only child... though it will be much less working for it and much more, NTNP. I have a much older stepsister who was never able to have a second and her only kid grew up in the shadow of her parents desperately trying for a second (like 40K in IVF, plus having a complete nursery in the home, etc.) It was creepy and really unhealthy - now, even though their daughter is barely employed and dating, they are pressuring her to give them a grandchild. I know I don't want to do THAT.
> 
> And the idea of no AC during the summer.... I would DIE. It's only the 80F (~27C) and I'm already not interested in being outdoors after 7 AM!
> 
> Someone please tell me the fatigue ends soon. I worked out this AM, ate breakfast and took a 2.5 hour nap. So much for "working" at home today!

I may be biased but I don't think growing up an only child is necessarily _so_ bad. In a way, I grew up as an only child (since my 10 year old*er* sister was living with her father and his wife and my brother is 23 years old*er*). My father grew up an only child and he was one of the most loving, caring and unselfish people I knew. I think the whole "only children are bratty" thing is all on the parents and how you raise them. My eldest BIL's 2 kids are pretty bratty and selfish (plus super, super picky eaters) and especially the son doesn't play very well with other kids - both of them get pretty much whatever they point at:wacko: I don't think they play very much with each other either but that may partly be because it's 1 boy and 1 girl:shrug: Now I grew up in dysfunction (so had issues making friends since most kids considered me shy and weird so most kept away) but I would think that as long as you socialise your child and there are plenty of friends for the child to play with that they'll end up fine.

As for your stepsister that's also a pretty messed up way to let their child grow up:wacko: Plus I don't think your stepsister should be demanding grandchildren, no parent should. Deciding to have kids is up to your child once they're grown up, I would never butt in, it's just too creepy. My child is free to be herself or himself so if mine doesn't want kids, that's _their_ choice.

As for no AC yeah it's really bad. I think you can buy AC units but it's pretty expensive here so the vast majority don't and just open doors and windows. Last summer wasn't much fun in this apartment so got DH to buy one of those tall floor fans because opening doors and windows wasn't cutting it and it helped a lot. In Denmark the temperature rarely goes much above 25 Celsius anyway but that can be hot enough if there's no breeze and you get lots of sun in your house/apartment.

Yep I still have fatigue, I'm taking a minimum of 1 hour naps every afternoon and start yawning around 9-9:30 PM every night. I have no idea when or if it ends though:shrug:


----------



## c beary83

Lost7 said:


> I'm here and just about to do it.
> 
> Sorry I am rather ill at the moment, won't be surprised if I am in hospital by the end of the week.

I'm so sorry you are ill lost. I hope you get better soon :hugs:



ajarvis said:


> On a side note. Heart burn sufferers. What are you doing to combat it??? It's bad bad bad. I'm scared for third tri at this rate.

 I use gaviscon - doesn't really touch the sides though :cry:

Congratulations on being a lime! I can't wait to be one of those 



ashknowsbest said:


> Scan looked great. Both babies have fast heartbeats and yolk sac and are measuring 8w1d and 7w6d. :happydance: I feel like I can breathe!!

 Great news - so pleased for you!



borr.dg.baby said:


> I had a quick scan today to check On my hematoma; it's finally gone! There was a tiny bit left but he said not even big enough to measure. I am so relieved! Baby was so cute too, looking all baby like!

Really good news!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: that was about the temperature range where I grew up (a little south of Frankfurt, Germany). If my work opportunities weren't what they are here, we would leave. Still haven't ruled out going back to Germany, Pacific NW USA is also quite promising - almost entirely for the climate! 

I do agree parenting has a ton of an effect on a kid's brattiness. As it stands, I have my mother, brother, and cousin that live nearby and will be huge influences on this kid - none of these people, or myself and Hubster, will let them get away with brattiness. We are all close-knit and really have each other's backs, whomever needs it at the time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

bor - so glad that the hematoma is gone! I'm sure you feel so relieved.


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> *Lost* I hope they find out what's going on, that doesn't sound very good:nope: FXed it's nothing serious and you soon feel better:hugs:
> 
> *Blessed* I hope your DD soon feels better and that MS gets better for you soon. My DH is the opposite, he's always been mostly leaning towards only having 1 child. ATM I'm just super thankful to be having this one after the 2+ years and all the IUIs and 2 IVFs I went through to get this far. We'll see, the only chance would be if I'm suddenly more fertile after this one, otherwise it's very unlikely that a 2nd child will come as we never got any frosties from any of our IVFs:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Oh man. Morning sickness so bad today. It's crazy. I should stop saying I feel better and my symptoms are gone haha. Cause every time I do they come back with a vengeance!
> 
> 1.5 weeks til second tri!! Super excited for that. My mother in law is sending me some mat clothes too :)
> 
> My symptoms do that as well, I'll have them for a few days then they stop for a short while and then come back. At least I don't throw up very much. Think it's only happened like 3-4 times and I've had about 3 close calls as well (one time was because I was taking the metro home from my 8 week scan; I can't seem to stand the rocking sensations now and there were no seating places available since there were so many people so had to sit on the floor or risk puking on the metro:wacko:).
> 
> You're so lucky to be getting maternity clothes from your MIL:flower: Are they her old stuff or someone else's or....?Click to expand...

She's out getting me new stuff. Not sure from where etc. but she buys me clothes all the time. I love it cause I hate shopping. I do consider myself lucky there too :)

When I was pregnant with my oldest the bus/train use to make me sick as well. Glad this time around I drive myself. Don't miss that!



ashknowsbest said:


> Scan looked great. Both babies have fast heartbeats and yolk sac and are measuring 8w1d and 7w6d. :happydance: I feel like I can breathe!!

Woohoo!! Wonderful news!



borr.dg.baby said:


> Amy my vision got worse wiTh my last pregnancy and I can feel it worse with this one too. Pregnancy tends to change your vision. It's why my dr won't do lasik on me until I am done with kids and breastfeeding, so I would say it's totally normal :)
> 
> I had a quick scan today to check On my hematoma; it's finally gone! There was a tiny bit left but he said not even big enough to measure. I am so relieved! Baby was so cute too, looking all baby like!

fabulous that it fixed itself!



c beary83 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here and just about to do it.
> 
> Sorry I am rather ill at the moment, won't be surprised if I am in hospital by the end of the week.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are ill lost. I hope you get better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> On a side note. Heart burn sufferers. What are you doing to combat it??? It's bad bad bad. I'm scared for third tri at this rate.Click to expand...
> 
> I use gaviscon - doesn't really touch the sides though :cry:
> 
> Congratulations on being a lime! I can't wait to be one of those
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Scan looked great. Both babies have fast heartbeats and yolk sac and are measuring 8w1d and 7w6d. :happydance: I feel like I can breathe!!Click to expand...
> 
> Great news - so pleased for you!
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I had a quick scan today to check On my hematoma; it's finally gone! There was a tiny bit left but he said not even big enough to measure. I am so relieved! Baby was so cute too, looking all baby like!Click to expand...
> 
> Really good news!Click to expand...

Thanks ha. I stood in the grocery store on Sunday staring at the limes for a while :p Last time I was this far along I found out about my miscarriage at exactly 12 weeks so I don't remember what that is. Excited to be getting past it on Saturday!! I don't know what I'm going to do about the heartburn. Have yet to decide. Today it's calm. But the days it's bad it's brutal.

I'm suffering from a brutal headache today. HOpefully it's just cause of being tired. My oldest I had nasty headaches in second tri for weeks. That sucked. I also hit the gym today! First run in about 8 days. Which is a long time for me. So that was good. Until 11 when I was ready for bed and had to work all day haha.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: that was about the temperature range where I grew up (a little south of Frankfurt, Germany). If my work opportunities weren't what they are here, we would leave. Still haven't ruled out going back to Germany, Pacific NW USA is also quite promising - almost entirely for the climate!
> 
> I do agree parenting has a ton of an effect on a kid's brattiness. As it stands, I have my mother, brother, and cousin that live nearby and will be huge influences on this kid - none of these people, or myself and Hubster, will let them get away with brattiness. We are all close-knit and really have each other's backs, whomever needs it at the time.

Maybe we should switch, I'd in some ways rather go back and live in the US:winkwink: I hate how the job market is here that you only can get work through connections - I think it's because it's such a small country:dohh: Plus it's hard to find friends in this country when you haven't grown up here, most make friends during kindergarten and up to college and then most stop wanting new friends. I've heard it's very hard for even very outgoing people to make friends with the Danes. DH and I were thinking about moving to the US, mostly because it'd be easier for me to find a job, but have pretty much dropped the idea. It's also too late now since I've been unemployed for too long anyway for any employers to want me at this point:shrug:

So great your family is like that. DH's family is normally like that but I think because the mother of the 2 kids is really volatile (me and my FIL suspect a personality disorder, most likely Narcissistic Personality Disorder) and DH's family tends to be a bit too diplomatic at times that no one has said anything against how the kids act, only when the mother and father (DH's big brother) aren't around. I think it's so sad that these kids at big family gatherings only eat tiny portions of food so they're only sitting with the family for maybe 20 minutes tops and then leave the table to play video or computer games and only come back for dessert:nope:




ajarvis said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> *Lost* I hope they find out what's going on, that doesn't sound very good:nope: FXed it's nothing serious and you soon feel better:hugs:
> 
> *Blessed* I hope your DD soon feels better and that MS gets better for you soon. My DH is the opposite, he's always been mostly leaning towards only having 1 child. ATM I'm just super thankful to be having this one after the 2+ years and all the IUIs and 2 IVFs I went through to get this far. We'll see, the only chance would be if I'm suddenly more fertile after this one, otherwise it's very unlikely that a 2nd child will come as we never got any frosties from any of our IVFs:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Oh man. Morning sickness so bad today. It's crazy. I should stop saying I feel better and my symptoms are gone haha. Cause every time I do they come back with a vengeance!
> 
> 1.5 weeks til second tri!! Super excited for that. My mother in law is sending me some mat clothes too :)
> 
> My symptoms do that as well, I'll have them for a few days then they stop for a short while and then come back. At least I don't throw up very much. Think it's only happened like 3-4 times and I've had about 3 close calls as well (one time was because I was taking the metro home from my 8 week scan; I can't seem to stand the rocking sensations now and there were no seating places available since there were so many people so had to sit on the floor or risk puking on the metro:wacko:).
> 
> You're so lucky to be getting maternity clothes from your MIL:flower: Are they her old stuff or someone else's or....?Click to expand...
> 
> She's out getting me new stuff. Not sure from where etc. but she buys me clothes all the time. I love it cause I hate shopping. I do consider myself lucky there too :)
> 
> When I was pregnant with my oldest the bus/train use to make me sick as well. Glad this time around I drive myself. Don't miss that!Click to expand...

Wow that is so great! Maybe I should mention that to my MIL:winkwink::haha: 

Yeah if I'd known it'd make me sick, I'd have gotten DH to drive me home before he headed off to work. DH wanted to save time so he could get to work faster but says if he'd known, he'd have driven me home instead. Now we know to avoid the metro though! Haven't tried the buses yet but fear it may make me sick as well so not keen on trying:wacko:

AFM I'm going in to hear the results of my blood test this afternoon with DH:wacko: Here's hoping that they all look good, especially the one concerning the chances of Downs Syndrome (although I think they know more in correlation with the scan).


----------



## Blessedbaby

hello everyone its a wet and cold day in South Africa today

hope everyone is feeling good today ... last night I had no nausea at all and enjoyed my supper ...

Ash and Borr Im glad your scans went well 

Ajarvis nearly in second tri ...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I have had hardly any nausea and last pregnancy I was so nauseous! Went for my first doctor's appointment today and mentioned my concern so he let me have a quick scan... I love this stage, they look like jumping gummy bears... so happy! :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesome Ella

my morning sickness seems to be quieting down now since yesterday and I feel much more energised


----------



## c beary83

That's great news Ella! I'm thinking of booking a private scan for this weekend. I feel really nervous and sick not knowing if everything is ok


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

our thread is super slow I hope it picks up when we've all graduated to second tri

Im super sick today after feeling almost human for the past 2 days ... Monday is a holiday in SA and Im really looking forward to resting this weekend despite to having 3 assignments due next week ...


----------



## MissCassie

Had my scan yesterday at 10+5! Was so good to see baby moving around and waving its arms im so inlove :)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/924/M2ihnI.jpg


----------



## Blessedbaby

that is great news Cassie ...


----------



## KatO79

Great news on your scan Cassie.

AFM I have a UTI so am on penicillin for 6 days starting today:wacko: I haven't had *any* symptoms so was a total shock. Feel like I'm taking so many pills already. I'm taking my normal 6 pills a day which are pregnancy vitamins (there are 3 types in the package and you take 2 of each a day), extra iron which is 2 pills and now have to squeeze in 3 more pills a day:wacko: My GP is sending in my urine test to make sure it's not some antibiotic resistant strain but he didn't seem too concerned.

BTW this is just bad timing because DH's super selfish and super annoying friend is coming over :dohh: He just non-stop talks about himself or computers/ computer programming (I understand extremly little of it) or politics. They're going to eat dinner with me here at our place and then go to a concert.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I used to suffer with UTI's in my first trimester with my DD pregnancy ... it was horrible ... hope u get better soon


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> I used to suffer with UTI's in my first trimester with my DD pregnancy ... it was horrible ... hope u get better soon


Thanks Blessed:flower: I don't seem to have any symptoms so not suffering in that way but am hoping that it does go away after treatment. M GP didn't seem worried so assuming it's not very dangerous for baby?

BTW booked my nuchal scan for April 6th, now the wait begins :coffee:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im having my April 4 and it will also be my dating scan, plus bloodwork ...

I used to drink cranberry juice for it ... no harm for baby just used to be super uncomfortable


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:



> Im having my April 4 and it will also be my dating scan, plus bloodwork ...
> 
> I used to drink cranberry juice for it ... no harm for baby just used to be super uncomfortable

I think they'll be dating my pregnancy again as well. I'm just praying we end up in the low risk group when it comes to Downs [-o&lt;

Yeah I've heard you can use cranberry juice but it's hard to know when to take it if I keep getting symptomless UTIs:shrug:

Ah good to know! I think because we had a hard time conceiving, I'm probably extra nervous of something happening compared to many of those that conceived relatively easily and naturally:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

praying along with you ...

what is your plans this weekend?

I wish to sleep this entire weekend LOL but I have assignments due next week ...


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> Great news on your scan Cassie.
> 
> AFM I have a UTI so am on penicillin for 6 days starting today:wacko: I haven't had *any* symptoms so was a total shock. Feel like I'm taking so many pills already. I'm taking my normal 6 pills a day which are pregnancy vitamins (there are 3 types in the package and you take 2 of each a day), extra iron which is 2 pills and now have to squeeze in 3 more pills a day:wacko: My GP is sending in my urine test to make sure it's not some antibiotic resistant strain but he didn't seem too concerned.
> 
> BTW this is just bad timing because DH's super selfish and super annoying friend is coming over :dohh: He just non-stop talks about himself or computers/ computer programming (I understand extremly little of it) or politics. They're going to eat dinner with me here at our place and then go to a concert.

Make sure to drink plenty of Cranberry juice that stuff is awesome for uti! I used to get them alot when i was younger and would end up peeing blood! Hopefully the antibiotics starts kicking in quickly for you. They are so painful! You poor thing :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry I've been kind of absent, finishing a work project for an out of town event next week and traveling to see friends this weekend. 

Congrats on the great scan MissCassie!

Blessed: I'm glad you have dates for your exam/scan, sorry they make you wait so long!

Kat: How did you find out about the uti? I'm getting information about chromosomal testing, maybe a scan, on March 30th. I have to keep reminding myself we really aren't "old" and it's just a precaution.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Clandestine


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> praying along with you ...
> 
> what is your plans this weekend?
> 
> I wish to sleep this entire weekend LOL but I have assignments due next week ...


Not much really, DH likes to keep things a bit quiet during the weekend so he can catch up on his sleep:shrug: Hopefully that'll end when we move though sometime next month. He's going out tonight as mentioned with his annoying friend so I'm sure that'll be enough for him.




ClandestineTX said:


> Kat: How did you find out about the uti? I'm getting information about chromosomal testing, maybe a scan, on March 30th. I have to keep reminding myself we really aren't "old" and it's just a precaution.

My GP wanted a urine sample yesterday but I couldn't pee so had to bring a sample in this morning. I guess it's standard procedure at the 1st meeting with your GP when you're pregnant :shrug:

How do they do chromosomal testing? I know that at my scan they'll determine our chances for the baby having Downs using the nuchal measurement and a blood test. If we're in the unfortunate 5% that are "high risk", we'll be offered an amniocentesis so we can know for sure although I'm not sure we'd do it since the risk of the baby having Downs would still be pretty darn low (around 1:200) and I've heard there are risks with an amniocentesis. We'll see, hoping we're "low risk" and there's no worries. Hey if my highly toxic brother's 46 year old wife (at the time of her pregnancy) can end up with a normal, healthy baby than my chances must be better (their daughter is now 8):winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's how ours is done Kat ... then of course they test you for HIV too ...

oh your DH also has an annoying friend ... LOL mine too I try to keep quiet when he is around but lately its been so difficult not saying anything


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: they did actually check my urine at the first (nurse only) appointment at 5w5d now that I think about it. Didn't check it at second (10w3d) though, but I was asked if I had any itching or burning, I said no they said not to worry about the urine sample. 

The place I've been referred for my "Advanced Maternal Age" (which even OB said not to worry about) does a test called Panorama (https://www.panoramatest.com/en/expecting-parents/about-panorama)... BUT... the claims made by this and the other 3-4 companies with similar tests aren't regulated yet. It sounds like they are more accurate an a first trimester scan, but not absolutes - so they do this, plus the scan, and if any questions then they do an amniocentesis for actual diagnosis. 

@blessed I was checked for all hepatitis types (even though I'm vaccinated for A&B), HIV (even though RE tested me last year), and to see if I had rubella antibodies (also checked by RE), ditto for blood type (ditto... RE). I think it's just a standard obstetrics panel they run no matter who you are or if it was done previously.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> that's how ours is done Kat ... then of course they test you for HIV too ...
> 
> oh your DH also has an annoying friend ... LOL mine too I try to keep quiet when he is around but lately its been so difficult not saying anything

They already did the HIV before we were referred for IUI around October 2014 so I don't think they test for it after that.

I feel your pain, this guy is impossible:wacko: It's just non-stop about *himself and his interests* (which reminds me of my narcissistic mother) and he can't take a hint. I honestly don't know if I can handle him coming, I'm just so emotional and moody and fear it may end in me choking him:wacko: I seriously don't get why his current girlfriend (she has 2 kids with her ex-husband) was talking about having a kid with him, he'd be the worst father, he's just too selfish and uninterested in kids, especially small ones. I remember one of his exes had a cute 3-4 year old son and one night when the boy wanted to sleep with his mother and she had to throw DH's friend out of the bed, he got really pissed off, I think the relationship ended soon after actually. I don't know why my DH hangs on to him:nope:




ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: they did actually check my urine at the first (nurse only) appointment at 5w5d now that I think about it. Didn't check it at second (10w3d) though, but I was asked if I had any itching or burning, I said no they said not to worry about the urine sample.
> 
> The place I've been referred for my "Advanced Maternal Age" (which even OB said not to worry about) does a test called Panorama (https://www.panoramatest.com/en/expecting-parents/about-panorama)... BUT... the claims made by this and the other 3-4 companies with similar tests aren't regulated yet. It sounds like they are more accurate an a first trimester scan, but not absolutes - so they do this, plus the scan, and if any questions then they do an amniocentesis for actual diagnosis.

You're so lucky not have gotten an UTI, I've heard they're pretty common in pregnant women.

Ah ok so it's a blood test? They're going to also use a blood test to help determine the Downs chances so maybe it's a bit similiar? It does sound similiar to what they do here although I think the amnio is more an offer and you don't have to do it (since I think there's a slight risk of mc with it).


----------



## ClandestineTX

The MC risk of amnio scares me a bit. If the blood test (there are I think 4 or 5 companies that offer them, I know another is called Materna21, can't remember all the names) and/or the scan are questionable - I'll do the amnio. Aside from Downs Syndrome, most of the other chromosomal issues have one year survival rates of less than 10% (meaning less than 10% live to be one year old)... I'm not sure I could do that, but I know I would want to know. If both the blood test and the ultrasound look OK, I might be OK skipping the amnio unless there's something really suggesting it's necessary. 

PS I *hope* I don't have a UTI! I'm didn't know you could have one without symptoms, will make them test each time in the future!


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> The MC risk of amnio scares me a bit. If the blood test (there are I think 4 or 5 companies that offer them, I know another is called Materna21, can't remember all the names) and/or the scan are questionable - I'll do the amnio. Aside from Downs Syndrome, most of the other chromosomal issues have one year survival rates of less than 10% (meaning less than 10% live to be one year old)... I'm not sure I could do that, but I know I would want to know. If both the blood test and the ultrasound look OK, I might be OK skipping the amnio unless there's something really suggesting it's necessary.
> 
> PS I *hope* I don't have a UTI! I'm didn't know you could have one without symptoms, will make them test each time in the future!


I think DH and I will definitely be skipping the amnio if we're in the "low risk" group, there'd be no point because the chances would then be insanely small and in my opinion don't justify the risk. Even if being in the "high risk" group, I think only 1-2% of them actually end up with a Downs baby so it's really questionable to do the amnio even then in my opinion. But I get you wanting to know more for sure.

Apparently you can according to my GP:wacko: I definitely didn't have any symptoms so was confident he wouldn't find anything but he did:dohh: I wonder if this means I'll have to have routine UTI checks every couple of months now:shrug:

AFM my DH's annoying friend is here and I'm already being driven nuts:dohh: An example of his annoying behavior: we told him _months_ ago and _several_ times that I'm definitely on a job hunting break until I get pregnant and have a baby. He arrives and asks me after talking about his job hunting woes (he took like 18 years to complete his Master's Degree so no surprise:dohh:): "So how's the job hunting going?":dohh::trouble: I just said I was on a break since DH and I agreed not to tell more people about the pregnancy until after my nuchal scan. I think because pregnancy and babies don't interest him in the slightest, he just doesn't register that kind of info (plus it has nothing to do with him so....):nope: Can't wait until he leaves and I can enjoy watching the Danish X Factor:happydance:


----------



## amy16323

Would love some bump buddies :) im due Oct 14th :) soooo excited to go thru this journey with u all. feel free to message me if u would like to be facebook friends <3


----------



## c beary83

I've just been sick for the first time :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

I highly doubt I'd be getting the amnio. Initially we asked for the nuchal so that we could get an ultrasound and then we already had one lol. But now I get to see him/her again and I can't say no. Ha. But amnio is so high risk I don't think it's worth it.

Yesterday was the first day in a while I wasn't outrageously sick! It was nice. Went and saw deadpool not bad. Kinda silly. Finally hit 12 weeks! I want to shop so bad lol. Also my anatomy scan is on May 12th. 53 days the countdown is on.


----------



## KatO79

*c beary* sorry you're starting to be sick, it really stinks:hugs:

*ajarvis* I agree, I think DH and I would only ever consider it if we're "high risk" and even then I don't think it's worth it seeing as how a 1:200 chance is still really low odds. Although I'm probably extra protective because of all I went through to achieve a pregnancy.

BTW has anyone else heard pineapple is bad, especially in the 1st trimester? I ate ½ a veggie pizza last night with pineapple so am a bit nervous now. Something about it can potentially cause mc?


----------



## c beary83

Thanks Kat. I'm hoping it's a one off and was just because I was choking on my food. I've felt much worse than this in weeks 6-8.

I wouldn't worry about a few slices of pineapple. I think you're supposed to eat the core when ttc but avoid it in pregnancy. I doubt there would be any of the core on the pizza.


----------



## KatO79

c beary83 said:


> Thanks Kat. I'm hoping it's a one off and was just because I was choking on my food. I've felt much worse than this in weeks 6-8.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about a few slices of pineapple. I think you're supposed to eat the core when ttc but avoid it in pregnancy. I doubt there would be any of the core on the pizza.

Ah ok, that could be.

Probably not and DH is fairly sure it's canned pineapple the pizzeria used so less problematic (so guess I'm more free to eat the leftovers). The worst thing is though I bought a fruit salad today with pineapple in it (to eat as snacks in between meals) so don't know if I should eat the pineapple pieces or leave them to DH:shrug:


----------



## Lost7

I've been eating pineapple the past few days. I didn't realise it was on the not to eat list. Later in pregnancy, it can help you go into labour. But I didn't realise so early it was a no-go area. 

Maybe that's what caused last nights pains then.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Eating pineapple in reasonable amounts is totally fine.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/462887-is-pineapple-good-or-bad-for-early-pregnancy/

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...eek/in-depth/pregnancy-nutrition/art-20046955


----------



## KatO79

Thanks *ash*, helps to calm me some. Otherwise I could ask my GP but I'm afraid of his reaction, if he'll laugh or something:wacko: It's crazy because there wasn't 1 food item he advised against during our talk or anything in the pamphlets he gave me.

*Lost* maybe you just can't take eating pineapple during pregnancy? I ate some curry herring today (love it normally, especially with a boiled egg on top!). It's herring cut in bite sized pieces mixed in a curry sauce, eaten cold on a piece of bread but it gave me diarrhea about 1 hour later so guess I can't take it during pregnancy:wacko: The curry isn't strong at all though, it's _extremly, extremly_ mild so not sure why my tummy can't take it:shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

Pineapple is fine. There's so much mumbo jumbo out there about what's "allowed" most of it has no basis in reality.


----------



## Unicornwoman

I've been eating tons of pineapple because I've been craving fresh fruit like crazy. It tastes great and I feel fine (other than the MS getting stronger this week). I wouldn't worry about it. I've had a cold cut sandwich a few times and I lived through that too. I figure if I actually want to eat it and it stays down, then I've won! &#128540;

On the down side, I seem to have caught a cold this week. At home in bed with the sniffles all weekend. &#128553;


----------



## ClandestineTX

Haha, the very first question I asked my OB was about deli meat! She gave me the go ahead and it was ahhhhmazing!


----------



## KatO79

Ok think I'll just eat the pineapple then, there's not much of it in the fruit salad anyway once I looked closer:winkwink: Deli meats pose no issue as I'm a pescetarian so don't eat them. I do know that you need to be careful of predatory fish, like tuna, because of potential mercury exposure - think I'm only allowed about e.g. 100 g/month of tuna. At least that's the recommendation in Denmark anyway :shrug:


----------



## imaginary8x

I've got my scan tomorrow. :) can't wait! :)


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes well x


----------



## imaginary8x

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n33/emmwason/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20160321_124817.jpg

Scan went great!! :happydance:

My due date is the 5th October now. :)


----------



## c beary83

That's great news!


----------



## KatO79

Glad your scan went well imaginary:flower:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Great news imaginary! &#128079;&#128079;

AFM - My cold is finally starting to let up today! Not totally human yet, but I'm getting there. Hopefully this means I'll be able to go shopping this week for some maternity clothes! I'm starting to show and I need something cute for Easter, so I figure I'll kill two birds with one stone. I'm thinking maxi dresses. Any other ideas for pregnancy closet staples? It'll be summer for most of my pregnancy in my area.


----------



## ashknowsbest

imaginary - Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Lost7

Imaginery, You're due only the day after me now. :wave:

I'll update you on the 1st page. 

I have my 12 week scan on Thursday. It was scheduled for nearly 15 weeks but the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic got on the phone and told them off. :haha:

Looking forward to it but nervous. Will be interested to know for sure if my placenta is anterior or not.

*12 weeks tomorrow.* :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

have a great scan lost! I have my nuchal scan tomorrow. I'll be 12+3. Could feel the little one in there this afternoon :) second time so far. It has to be pretty specific position to feel it. Can't wait to watch tomorrow :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck lost and ajarvis with your scans 

great scan imaginary

I feel like Im getting the flu ... achey body, stuffed nose, headache, sore throat and I cant take anything for it? Does someone have home remedies for it.

Im at home today working from home as I want to do my assignments as well ...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm so tired and my 21 month old won't let me rest for a minute!!!


----------



## KatO79

Good luck with your scan tomorrow ajarvis and hope your scan Lost on Thursday goes well:flower:

Hope you feel better soon Blessed:flower:

AFM started taking my extra iron supplements last Thursday:thumbup: On a more personal note I made the mistake of checking out my toxic siblings' FB pages and it seems my other toxic brother that lives in DK is over in the US visiting them along with his wife and daughter. I predict happy family Easter pics in the next few days to also further portray me as the evil, toxic one :nope: Ugh I can't go no contact and block these people fast enough, just don't want to do it until I've had the baby as my cousin would mix in and try and guilt me about it and don't need the stress right now.


----------



## Lost7

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I'm so tired and my 21 month old won't let me rest for a minute!!!

My 22 month old is the exact same. Literally had enough today.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed I hope you feel better soon!

Ella I remember being pregnant with a toddler. Not easy!

Kat too bad for your family drama. You can just not follow their newsfeed and hide it so generally you have no contact. Would they still bother you?

AFM my nuchal testing went fantastic. Results were negative for all 3 tests :D Got a CD full of pictures
 



Attached Files:







JARVIS^AMANDA40.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## c beary83

That's great news ajarvis!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies today I have a sinus headache I have just steamed myself

Great scan ajarvis so cute little baby ...

Ella I know what its like Im at home trying to do my assignments and my DD wont let me do anything but play with her

Kat I agree with ajarvis maybe just hide their posts on your newsfeed ... (((hugs)))


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Kat too bad for your family drama. You can just not follow their newsfeed and hide it so generally you have no contact. Would they still bother you?
> 
> AFM my nuchal testing went fantastic. Results were negative for all 3 tests :D Got a CD full of pictures

I have unfollowed them a long time ago, it's just that I got curious recently and made the mistake of checking their profiles out:wacko: I wish you could somehow unfriend people without actually doing it so you can't check out their profiles. That would be a great solution for me! I'm stopping though because I'm sure there will soon be happy pics of the 3 siblings with their kids and spouses spending Easter together and I just don't need to see that. They don't bother me in the sense they contact me. My most toxic brother has been almost no contact for 2 years, my sister for about 1 year. My eldest brother I haven't had contact with in the last 7 years since he never RSVP'ed me for my wedding and when my toxic mother called him a few days later (my toxic mother *hates* when people don't RSVP) he didn't come with a clear no answer, just that it was mostly looking like a no because of work (even though I was getting married on a Saturday) and didn't even bother to send me a little card afterwards to congratulate me. They've really upped their ostracism of me the last 5-6 months though.

Such a lovely scan and so glad it all went well:thumbup: Hope mine goes just as well in about 2 weeks time.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great scan ajarvis!

Sorry I haven't been on much, I've been reading from my phone but it's so hard to answer from here I wish there was an app. My DD is on vacation so I can't get on the computer much. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Great scan ajarvis! Congratulations!

I'm 11 weeks today. My next scan is in two weeks. Not sure I'll survive til then! Lol.


----------



## Lost7

On Cloud 9, Just found my babies HR.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies!!

Unicorn my next one is May 12th. After two in a week it seems forever away ha. 

That's fantastic Lost! Great that you can find it :)

Today was an absolutely exhaustingly long work day. I'm making KD and hot dogs for supper haha. But I did feel the baby again today for about 30 seconds. Very very light but nice little tickle of reassurance.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Lost that's awesome

borr hope u get to chat to us soon ...

my scan is in a little less than 2 weeks cant wait ...


----------



## KatO79

So great Lost:thumbup:

AFM had a *really* bad night last night. Was visiting my toxic mother yesterday (luckily she behaved herself somewhat) and was drinking some water I'd taken with me. She deemed it not good enough and asked if I wanted a soda or some "good water" she had. Thinking the sugar isn't so good for me and I'd already had 1 glass of soda, I went with the water. Turned out to be tonic water and it made me sick after 2 sips:wacko: On the way home DH had to stop the car and I threw up on the side of a highway, then in the parking lot by the supermarket since we needed to buy a couple of things on the way home and then the last bit came out on the way to our apartment where DH had to stop again. I drink lots of lemonade and water and feel much better today though but was so upset last night and afraid it would affect the baby:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww shame Kat Im glad you feeling better though


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed:flower: Yeah I do feel better but still have some very slight nausea going on:wacko: I'm hoping it'll be gone by tomorrow though. The worst thing is DH and I are going to his parents' house today since they're holding a small early Easter lunch because DH's big brother is recently divorced and only has the 2 kids until Friday I think. Hoping I can stomache something. Will be taking a small bottle of my lemonade and a few crackers with me if I get a bit more queasy though - I can just go out in the bathroom and drink and eat them so no one notices and starts asking questions since we want to wait until after the April 6th nuchal scan with making my pregnancy more public.

BTW my mother's comment to me getting nausea after drinking the tonic water? "Here I went and bought some nice water for you and you can't drink it?":dohh: Yep, making things about her again, typical:nope: Ugh, she can't have our visits be pleasant, she _has_ to do or say something insensitive:nope:


----------



## c beary83

My tummy is really bloated today and feels a bit hard and sore :shrug:

Does this happen to anyone else? 

Feeling nervous


----------



## Unicornwoman

Kat- sorry to hear about your nausea. I wouldn't worry about it hurting baby though. I can't even tell you how many times I've gotten sick with this pregnancy. It's been pretty much nonstop since week 6! Everything's been fine with all my check ups though and doc said as long as you stay hydrated with fluids, then baby is fine.

Lost- how do you find the heartbeat at home? I'd love to try!


----------



## Lost7

Put back forward 2 days again. :haha: I'm due 2nd October. Scan went really well. :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Unicornwoman said:


> Lost- how do you find the heartbeat at home? I'd love to try!

I have a doppler to use. Between 12-13 weeks the baby starts to pop out of the pelvis and into the abdominal cavity.


----------



## KatO79

Unicornwoman said:


> Kat- sorry to hear about your nausea. I wouldn't worry about it hurting baby though. I can't even tell you how many times I've gotten sick with this pregnancy. It's been pretty much nonstop since week 6! Everything's been fine with all my check ups though and doc said as long as you stay hydrated with fluids, then baby is fine.

Thanks Unicorn:flower: I haven't had very many vomiting episodes so having 3 so fairly quickly after each other made nervous:wacko: I think it was the tonic water my stomache couldn't handle and since I don't like the taste anyway, I won't be drinking any more.

Is anyone else experiencing pelvic pain? I've had it bit bad today although I think because DH's parents have hard chairs that it made things worse. So hard keeping this pregnancy a secret for another 2 weeks (waiting until my April 6th nuchal scan), DH's little brother was asking us about concerts/festivals this summer and which we're planning on going to. It's funny because he knew about IVF #1 and that it ended in a CP, he doesn't seem to consider the fact we may have tried again and it worked.


----------



## ajarvis

c beary83 said:


> My tummy is really bloated today and feels a bit hard and sore :shrug:
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> Feeling nervous

Yep! Happened alot with my oldest too.


----------



## c beary83

My scan is April 6 too kat. I'm so nervous


----------



## amy16323

My baby died. had a D&C yesterday.the placenta moved away from the baby.no heartbeat. Im measuring 7 weeks pregnant and I'm 11 weeks. Rip baby Deeter. good luck to u all


----------



## KatO79

I'm so sorry amy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Cbeary- I've had some major bloating over the last few weeks and my stomach looks way bigger than 11 weeks and it's hard. I'm guessing it's just gas/bloating?

Kat- I had some period-like cramps yesterday that scared me. They got better after I lay down in bed for a while. No bleeding or anything, so I'm hoping it was just a bit of indigestion. (I had some spicy hot chicken wings last night for dinner) 

Lost- where can a girl get ahold of a Doppler? Are they expensive?


----------



## Unicornwoman

Amy- so sorry to hear about your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Amy so sorry about your loss. Sending hugs


----------



## imaginary8x

Amy so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I found heartbeat/s! I'm not sure if I heard both but I definitely heard one. So strong and still going. I'm happy :happydance: My friend just found out yesterday that she had a chemical pregnancy after a FET so I was worried so thought I'd try it out again. Last time I tried I was 7 weeks pregnant and couldn't find anything. It's so nice to be able to hear! I think it's going to be impossible to find both heartbeats, until they're bigger at least but it was a nice little surprise for the day! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## c beary83

So sorry Amy :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Amy, Lots of hugs to you. Will add your angel now. :hugs:



Unicornwoman said:


> Lost- where can a girl get ahold of a Doppler? Are they expensive?

Ebay and Amazon sell them, with and without gel hun. 


Here's my Pregnancy announcement to the siblings, it's a funny one. Now I've reached 12 weeks I felt ok to do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRWVYyJzcBY


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lost - can you please remove me from the expecting list on front page? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lost7

Yes no problems. 

Here's my beautiful pumpkins HB!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVvIcSyZVXs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lost7

Your name has been removed.


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry Amy.

So thankful for long weekend! I so needed extra time off work! Can't wait for maternity leave lol. Actually feeling better the last couple of days too. So may even really enjoy it.


----------



## KatO79

*Lost* such a great video of your kids finding out the news :thumbup:

*ash* sorry to see you're leaving this group, hope everything's ok with your twins :flower:

AFM DH and I have gradually started packing our stuff. We can't pack much until after the open house on Monday so we don't have a huge stack of boxes for when people will be coming to look at the apartment. Can't wait until the move to our new house is over, I _hate_ moving:nope: I gave DH a great idea on how to tell his siblings and cousin about the pregnancy when they are going to our new house the weekend after my nuchal scan to paint but he's now backtracking on telling them personally and wants to just call them each individually either the same day or day after our scan:dohh: Ugh he's so boring with stuff like that, I don't think he likes to be made a fuss of so wants to avoid it by calling them instead.


----------



## Jessicas1984

I'm due October 19th!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Kat, 

Good luck with the move, I remember moving at 30 weeks pregnant, ah - never again!


----------



## KatO79

Oh I think after this, we won't be moving for a _very_ long time.

BTW does anyone know if store bought honey is pregnancy safe? None of the honey DH and I buy here says anything about if it's pasteurised or not but you'd think it would be. I've only heard about being careful about honey bought at e.g. farmer's markets and the like because those are definitely not pasteurised.


----------



## Lost7

Haven't heard anything about that hun! (Get it hun, Honey...) I'll get my coat. :haha:


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> Haven't heard anything about that hun! (Get it hun, Honey...) I'll get my coat. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## Lost7

Hope we've all had a good Easter. Mine certainly have, although I haven't enjoyed DS3's nappies.


----------



## KatO79

My Easter has been very uneventful. We were, as said I think, at my in-laws for coffee/cake and then later dinner Thursday. Yesterday we were alone getting the apartment ready for open house today so ended up ordering burgers (mine was of course a vegetarian one since they don't make any with fish/shellfish at the place we ordered from). Didn't eat very much of mine (think it may be the bread as I have an aversion to bread) but somehow managed to eat almost all of the onion rings:dohh:


----------



## KatO79

Ugh so my Easter ended in a real low:nope: For background my ex-SIL (married to DH's big brother) is an evil, selfish woman that got a cat (a real sweet kitty) because her son wanted one and she wanted to save money so didn't get her fixed. The cat of course got pregnant and she had the kittens aborted which really cut at my heart since I'm such a huge animal lover:( Seems her son is now allergic to cats and instead of turning the cat in to a shelter (cat was relatively young and extremely friendly) she had it euthanised:wacko::cry: Not only that, she lied to the kids and told them the cat went out and never came back. I managed to hold myself together and cried in the car on the way home :( I just don't know how I'm going to look at her when we see her at her son's birthday in May, I think I can barely touch her after what she's done:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi everyone

Amy Im so sorry about your loss ...

Ash hope everything is ok ...

Lost such a cute announcement ...

Kat so sorry about the kittens and the cat ...

Im so excited just one more week and I have my scan ... 

everyone at work has pink eyes is it something I should worry about ... I had it last year and my toddler had it too ... can I get it again


----------



## Lost7

Blessedbaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Amy Im so sorry about your loss ...
> 
> Ash hope everything is ok ...
> 
> Lost such a cute announcement ...
> 
> Kat so sorry about the kittens and the cat ...
> 
> Im so excited just one more week and I have my scan ...
> 
> everyone at work has pink eyes is it something I should worry about ... I had it last year and my toddler had it too ... can I get it again

I really don't know hun, speak to your doctor!


----------



## FaithyJ

Hiya Ladies!
I just got my doppler in yesterday and got to hear our lil bean's hb for the first time! I feel so relieved as I'm a stresser normally and just couldn't keep myself calm until I'd heard it. First appt and scan Thursday, hoping the time flies!

A late happy easter to all, hope you had a great wknd!


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's great FaithyJ I think its your first time posting here I could be wrong but welcome ...

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## MissCassie

Im booked in for my nuchal scan on the 1st april :) only 2 more sleeps so excited to see my baby again. And ill be 12+6


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesome MissCassie I have mine on Monday 4 April


----------



## KatO79

So lucky Cassie, mine is first on the 6th:flower:

AFM my MS seems to have been worse the last few days:nope: I seem to have it almost all day. DH and I are buying more vegetable soups for me today since it's what I can best eat during dinner time plus some yoghurt for my breakfasts. Seems I'll be on a "liquid diet" for a while until my MS goes away. Hopefully it at least means baby is doing well in there!

Oh and I've read on numerous Danish sites that honey is ok during pregnancy so had some on my yoghurt this morning, yum yum:winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat do u think we feel so much worse as its just before the placenta takes over ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat do u think we feel so much worse as its just before the placenta takes over ...


I've been trying to Google more info but haven't gotten very far on reasons. Some say it can get worse before it gets better and that MS can last up to 14-16 weeks, some longer for up to 20 weeks or even the whole pregnancy if you're unlucky. 

BTW DH and I are going out to also buy paint today since the color we want on our walls (an off white) is on sale and we're also going to try and buy a nice light yellow for the nursery (since yellow is gender neutral), might buy a couple of samples first though.


----------



## FaithyJ

I'm sorry, I forgot I was silently stalking this thread until my appt tomorrow so that I had their dd to give lol.

Hi! I'm expecting my #5, my husbands #1.. Long story short I was in a very unhealthy relationship for 18 yrs to the man that is the father of my first 4 children. My current husband is amazing and I can't wait for us to have this baby!

Based on my lmp, I should be due around 10/24/16.. As I said, I have my first dr. visit and ultrasound tomorrow morning and I am very impatient! I think we found the baby's hb with the home doppler, but I'll still feel a lot better after we've seen our lil bean...


----------



## Lost7

If it helps I'm 13+3 and still being sick, You're not alone. 

Let's hope the sickness soon goes away, I for one am sick of being sick & rupturing my throat until it bleeds.

I'll add you FaithyJ.


----------



## ClandestineTX

NT scan day here! NT measurement great, nasal bones present, all four chambers of the heart found. Still measuring spot on for EDD. HB 163 bpm. Had blood drawn for massive genetic screening, because my insurance covers it. Will have that back in about two weeks, not borrowing trouble in the meantime. Grateful to have seen a bouncing baby in there!


----------



## Lost7

Beautiful scan photo. Glad things went well. Hope the bloods come back okay too.

I didn't realise they checked the heart on the NT scan. Hmm, Interesting.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Lost. My scan was done at a maternal-fetal medicine specialist, who I'm seeing because of my age. I was also surprised by it, they have a large scanner and I was looking at blobs on the screen and he said, "there's one, two, three, four heart chambers" just found them and counted them out loud to us.

Oh, forgot to mention, I see regular OB in two weeks and MFM again in five.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Congrats on the wonderful scan Clandestine!:thumbup:

I feel like my MS is tapering off. However, now that I've said that, I'm sure it will come back with a vengeance tomorrow. 

I'm 12 weeks today! Yay!!!:happydance: I can't wait for my scan on Monday!

Does anyone else have a noticeable bump yet? I'm feeling a little worried because I clearly have a round bump that I'm starting to catch people looking at. It's not jiggly either...it's pretty hard (although I was about 25 pounds overweight before the pregnancy). The last time I weighed in at the doctor's office I hadn't gained any weight, but that was a month ago. Is it possible that this is baby and not just me blowing up like a big fatty because of all my cravings?:icecream: I thought women don't normally "show" until the fourth or fifth month.


----------



## c beary83

I've got a tiny bump in the morning and massive boat by afternoon which makes me look about six months gone! 

Still getting nausea - thought it would be gone by now but hoping it's a good sign. I just can't wait for my scan next week to see if everything is ok.


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations on the great scan news clandestine!


----------



## c beary83

I've just thrown up my breakfast :sick:


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on your scan Clandestine:flower:

Unicorn I think I've also developed a slight bump that's not bloat because yeah, it feels hard and doesn't change during the day. I've read in "What To Expect When You're Expecting" that by the end of your 1st trimester you can feel your uterus above your pubic bone which I think I can. So entirely possible it's the start of a real bump for us:happydance:

AFM we bought our paint and got me my soups:winkwink: I also bought stuff for my FB pregnancy announcement which is a pair of small shoes (couldn't find gender neutral baby ones) and a calender. I'm going to have my u/s pic from next week and the shoes placed artistically on the calender and circle my EDD with a heart using a red marker. DH doesn't want to do any announcements with him in the pic (he hates _all _pics of himself and hates when anyone takes a pic of him:wacko:) so can't do one of those cutesy couple pics for the announcement.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I could feel a knot-like bump in the 11th week, just barely able the pubic bone. No actual bump, though I discovered my dressy trousers no longer fit comfortably. My weight is still exactly the same though, so stuff had to be just shifting around.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats on the scan unicorn! I am 12 weeks today and my nt scan is tomorrow so I'm excited! 

I also have a bump, it's there when I wake up and gets larger throughout the day so I think it's real and not just bloat, at least not all of it iykwim. I'll post pics after tomorrow's scan!


----------



## c beary83

I've tried sucking my bump in but it stay. Hope it's a good sign. I've got my scan next week and I'm so nervous of something being not right.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I also think I have a little bump when I breathe in. Massive bloat too though.

Still so tired. Is anyone's tiredness going yet? I really need to function - DS could do with a fun mummy again!

Still getting that funny taste in my mouth after eating, not pleasant but not terrible.

Still 2w1d until my scan. Day after my birthday! Still worried but hoping its all okay. No reason to think it isn't, right?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow and while better, I'm still nearly as tired as I was when my thyroid stopped working! I have a lot of work to do and would love my brain back!


----------



## FaithyJ

I am so relieved ladies. Had my first appt today.. scan went great, measuring right on target for 10/24.. Have another scan with a specialist in 3 weeks due to my age where he'll do all the checks on our lil bean. 


Loving life and hoping you are all doing the same!


----------



## c beary83

That's great news faithyj!


----------



## Lost7

Glad you're all keeping well. I am picking up a new prescription tomorrow for more anti-sickness meds and Gaviscon. Doctor seemed reluctant to prescribe MORE sickness medication.. ''We don't usually prescribe these after 12 weeks'' 

*Newsflash* I can't help being sick at nearly 14 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

Anyone on the thread finding out the gender around 12-13 weeks via ultrasound scan? There's a lot of women on the FB group saying they are. I read earlier it's around 80% accurate and it's based on the nub theory, but the earliest we can find out here is 16 weeks and via a private, paid for ultrasound, where we get a 'potty shot'. 

No nub's, no theories, actual bodily parts on show. :haha:


----------



## Wingardium

Hi all! I am due October 25 and very excited. I have (had?) PCOS and getting pregnant was a complete surprise. I heard the heartbeat at week 8 (143 BPM) and am telling my family tomorrow night! Glad to have found a group of ladies to share this journey with!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hi wingardium! Welcome!!

I think part of my bump is bloat because it is definitely bigger in the evenings and smaller in the mornings. It's making it hard to hide my pregnancy though. I even had someone come up and ask if I was pregnant today out of the blue! I'm not planning to announce til after my scan on Monday, so it' kind of caught me off guard!

I'm still planning to be team yellow, so I probably won't have any gender scans done, but I've gotta say the curiosity is starting to get to me!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm getting another U/S at 17 weeks for anatomical stuff. Didn't even look for nubs, though the high resolution scan they checked the heart probably could have seen the nub or whatever- they didn't. We will know in less than two weeks once genome test comes back, though.


----------



## MissCassie

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :)

i had my scan today at 12+6 i am so in love! when they measured crown to rump it was 7.03cm and 13+1! its moved my EDD to the 6th October. 

i am also very low risk of Down Syndrome so all is looking extremely well :happydance: no need to do any more rests yay!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on your scan Cassie:flower:



Lost7 said:


> Anyone on the thread finding out the gender around 12-13 weeks via ultrasound scan? There's a lot of women on the FB group saying they are. I read earlier it's around 80% accurate and it's based on the nub theory, but the earliest we can find out here is 16 weeks and via a private, paid for ultrasound, where we get a 'potty shot'.
> 
> No nub's, no theories, actual bodily parts on show. :haha:

I don't think they do that here, my nuchal scan is purely that: to see the chances for Downs. I think it would first be at my 20(?) week scan they would but DH and I don't want to know. It took us 2+ years, countless failed natural cycles, 6 failed IUIs and 2 IVFs to get our BFP so gender is of absolutely no importance. We're just so happy and grateful to finally be pregnant so all we care about is that this baby is healthy:happydance:


----------



## MissCassie

KatO79 said:


> Congrats on your scan Cassie:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone on the thread finding out the gender around 12-13 weeks via ultrasound scan? There's a lot of women on the FB group saying they are. I read earlier it's around 80% accurate and it's based on the nub theory, but the earliest we can find out here is 16 weeks and via a private, paid for ultrasound, where we get a 'potty shot'.
> 
> No nub's, no theories, actual bodily parts on show. :haha:
> 
> I don't think they do that here, my nuchal scan is purely that: to see the chances for Downs. I think it would first be at my 20(?) week scan they would but DH and I don't want to know. It took us 2+ years, countless failed natural cycles, 6 failed IUIs and 2 IVFs to get our BFP so gender is of absolutely no importance. We're just so happy and grateful to finally be pregnant so all we care about is that this baby is healthy:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you kat :flower:

We are exactly the same It took us 4 years to get a bfp.. 3 rounds of clomid and 2 full stim cycles of ivf and 2 transferrs to finally get this bfp! We will be finding out the gender tho as we are both too impatient to wait haha. But boy or girl doesnt matter as long as its happy and healthy thats all that we care about.

Ill be doing the gendet scan at 16 weeks to find out. My fs said it looks like a boy and then my ultrasound technician said it looks like a girl so who knows really.


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm waiting till my scan at 20 weeks.


----------



## KatO79

Ugh so I was cutting a couple of slices of rye bread for my lunch and it seems as the type we bought is hard to cut due to all the grain in it (plus maybe our bread knife needs sharpening?). After just getting through cutting 1 slice I started feeling sick and coughing, feeling like I was close to throwing up:sick: Geez I can't even handle cutting some bread:wacko:

BTW we're going out to our new house today to pick up the keys since it's ours officially from today:happydance:


----------



## Wingardium

Congratulations on the house, Kat! Such an exciting feeling! My husband and I bought our house almost 2 years ago and we are still not totally unpacked! I hope you are more productive than we have been! 

Question for the group: lately my tailbone has been hurting. At ten weeks, I am surprised that I may already be experiencing discomfort from I imagine are pains due to everything reorganizing itself for growing uterus and baby. Has anyone experienced this in the first trimester?


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Wingardium! Yeah we're already writing on the boxes which room they belong in so we can organize everything quickly and make the move easier so everyone helping us knows where to put the boxes.

As for the tailbone thing I have no idea:shrug: I haven't been experiencing anything like that myself, only some pelvic pain.

AFM my DH has been a pain today. He wanted me to drive out to the new house and on the way pick him up. I still haven't learned the route yet so set our car's GPS to help me. At the most critical moment, my DH calls me to find out where I am and I miss the exit because I was unsure if it which one I had to take. Had to drive for a little over 3 km before I could get off the highway and then turn around. Worst thing is he kept calling me and annoying me. By the time I was where I was supposed to be to pick him up I was irritated and pissed off:growlmad: Now that we got home, DH made dinner and gave me a huge portion even though he knows it seems to put me a bit off eating. Not only that, he snapped his fingers at me because he wanted me to give him the remote and I've told him 1000 times not to snap his fingers at me so snapped at him. His way of handling? He walked off into our bedroom in a huff:dohh: I'm hoping the move helps his mood because the commute to his job has made him extra cranky:nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

hey everyone! Just wanted to update, I had my 12 week scan today and everything looks great!! I am very much in love and literally cried on the way home :)
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









baby2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11









baby3.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Unicornwoman

So many beautiful scans! Congrats ladies!!

Wingardium, I haven't had tailbone pain, but I've noticed that I can no longer sleep on my left side at all. If I try to sleep on my left, I get pain that shoots down the left side of my back and takes forever to go away even if I flip over. Ugh. It was never like that at all before I fell pregnant!


----------



## Wingardium

Thanks for your responses! The tailbone thing is off and on and seems to happen the most at work so maybe I need a new chair with more behind support haha!

I'm so jealous of these 12 week pics. I have my 8 week pics but they just look like a little nugget with an umbilical cord. I won't have another set done until June when I am 20 weeks! Boo. I am doing the DNA testing for Down's and other disorders at my 12 week point on 4/15 though. 

So last night I told my parents and sisters that I am pregnant. I am the oldest and this will be their first grandchild. DH recorded their reaction and it is epic. Tears, screams, hugging, the whole bit! My mom was a puddle of tears. Makes me really hope this LO sticks around....fingers crossed.


----------



## KatO79

Wingardium I feel you, I only have my 8 week scan as well. First going in for my 12/13 week scan on Wednesday (April 6th), in the early afternoon. 

So cute your family's reactions:flower: I only got happy reactions from DH's parents but this is their grandchild #3 (although I'm sure his brothers and cousin will be happy when we tell them next weekend). My toxic mother didn't acknowledge the pregnancy until a couple of weeks ago and my toxic siblings won't be told anything, at least by me. They wouldn't be happy about it anyway, they don't care about me so I'm sure they don't care about my baby either:nope: I am a bit jealous hearing other people getting such happy reactions from their whole family, it's something I haven't and never will experience. But I'm happy that others don't experience the kind of reactions my mother or the potential reactions my siblings would give, it's definitely not nice.


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies! I've been MIA and so much to catch up on! Here we find out gender between 18-20 weeks. I personally wouldn't believe anything earlier haha. I'm definitely showing and feeling better the last couple days finally :) Also 14 weeks and according to ALL calendars in second tri haha.

Bought my 6 year old a new bike and taught him to ride yesterday. Baking a cake for my sister in law and babysitting their kids tonight so they can go out for dinner. And I'm not even dreading all of this lol. Usually I'm so exhausted the thought of it would be tiring :p Midwife appointment on Thursday to hopefully hear the heartbeat. I've seen it but not heard it yet. 

Oh and it's GORGEOUS here. 21 degrees. like summer :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I get lots of tailbone pain. Had it since the beginning. I got it before AF every month too... don't know what causes it but it happens more if I sit down a lot without moving around.


----------



## c beary83

I'm still feeling really sick - it got better then worse again :dohh:

Not feeling as exhausted though so that's good


----------



## Lost7

14 weeks today and still being sick. :cry:


----------



## c beary83

It's rubbish isn't it! Hopefully it's a good sign though


----------



## KatO79

I'm the same way c beary, it seems to come in waves. I'm having one of my sick days as I ate an apple and few minutes later it came back up :sick: Hoping it's a good sign for us though! I'll soon find out at my nuchal scan Wednesday.


----------



## c beary83

I hope so. I feel like I've taken a turn for the worst this weekend - really sick all weekend and tired and drained. I feel like I've had a tummy bug. Hope it hasn't hurt baby. I think I'm working myself into a state as it's my scan on Wednesday - haven't had a Scan since seven weeks so worried something has gone wrong.


----------



## KatO79

c beary83 said:


> I hope so. I feel like I've taken a turn for the worst this weekend - really sick all weekend and tired and drained. I feel like I've had a tummy bug. Hope it hasn't hurt baby. I think I'm working myself into a state as it's my scan on Wednesday - haven't had a Scan since seven weeks so worried something has gone wrong.


I think I know how you feel, I've been really sick today (was otherwise ok this weekend). I would think that as long as you aren't vomitting very much and are drinking plenty of fluids that baby should be fine. I think fetuses are pretty resiliant, otherwise a lot more people would probably mc.

Sounds like we have our scans the same day, FXed for us:thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

Ugh so my MIL is driving me insane:wacko: She didn't have _any_ MS with her 3 sons (DH is the middle child) so she basically has 0 understanding of it. She was talking to DH today when he got home and he mentioned I was having a bad day today MS-wise and she got hysterical, that I "have to eat" or something like that:dohh: Geez I do eat and eat as much as I can, I just felt like taking DH's mobile and telling her off:growlmad: I know she was coming from a good place but it just annoyed me like crazy :nope:


----------



## Lost7

That's not good hun, I don't understand some people! Every pregnancy is different. Sorry you're having to deal with that. :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> That's not good hun, I don't understand some people! Every pregnancy is different. Sorry you're having to deal with that. :hugs:

Thanks Lost:flower: Yeah it's crazy because she also had 0 understanding about my infertility (especially as we were in the unexplained category), now she's found something else. I think it's because DH also mentioned that I've lost a tad weight (I had around 6-8 kgs "to spare" and have lost 3-4 kgs) so she's decided I'm obviously not eating enough:dohh: I can just imagine snapping at her in the near future if she keeps criticising me. All this coming from a woman that had 0 fertility issues and 0 MS during all her 3 pregnancies:dohh:


----------



## Lost7

Practice your deep breathing for your labour when ever she's around :D


----------



## ajarvis

14 weeks and 2 days and almost all pregnancy related symptoms are fading. Still a bit of sore boobs and a little tired, but not the fatigue, and extreme exhaustion from first tri! So hopefully everyone's second tri gets more comfy :) Now to just wait on big kicks and bumps :)


----------



## Lost7

You must be a day ahead of me lol. My boobs are still sore, I'm still being sick and still exhausted. Definitely not more comfortable yet. I live in hope though. Felt some rumblings last night in my stomach, put the doppler on and heard the kicks. Very very mild at the moment and I have to concentrate to feel them!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

sorry I was MIA I was booked off sick last week Thursday and Friday as I was just too weak to come to work and had a sinus headache from hell ...

I had my NT scan yesterday and everything seems well ... did my bloods yesterday so will get my results at my next appointment on 9 May ...

I also got bumped up so my EDD is now 14 Oct

Congratulations on every one's scans I will try an upload mine later ... my sickness still hasn't gone it comes in waves as well and is especially bad at night

Last night I had the worst acid reflux moving up while sleeping and gaviscon doesn't seem to be helping me anymore ...

Welcome Wing to the group ...


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> Practice your deep breathing for your labour when ever she's around :D

I'll have to try that:haha: DH should've probably not told her I'd lost weight (geez it was only around 3-4 kgs, not 10-15 or something crazy like that :dohh:), that's probably what's making her go hysterical every time she hears about my MS. May have to tell DH that he'll have to fib a bit and just say I'm fine whenever she asks or say I have mild nausea here and there but otherwise fine. I can then hope that by the next time there's a big family gathering (earliest end of April for MIL's birthday) that my MS has subsided and she won't know any better.




Blessedbaby said:


> I had my NT scan yesterday and everything seems well ... did my bloods yesterday so will get my results at my next appointment on 9 May ...
> 
> I also got bumped up so my EDD is now 14 Oct

Glad your scan went well Blessed and looking forward to seeing it. We now have the same EDD I think:winkwink: Although I'm going in for my scan tomorrow afternoon so that may change, we'll see. Getting nervous now:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

cool ... I guess being nervous is normal as I was so nervous on Sunday night but all turned out well

yes I think your DH should just do that ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

who has started buying clothes for your bean?


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> who has started buying clothes for your bean?

I think DH and I are waiting until we've had our 20 week scan before buying stuff for baby. Will be tough as we'll have to buy gender neutral stuff since we don't want to know the gender until I've given birth. Although we'll have to go in within the next few weeks and get some maternity clothes for me but there's a nice store close to our new house so we'll be driving by them shortly after our move if I can wait until then (think we'll have moved by around the 22nd of April or so).


----------



## Blessedbaby

right now all I feel like wearing is dresses ... its fall/autumn here so I need to get myself warmer clothes most of my dresses are summer dresses ...

We just bought a few vests and 2 neutral outfits this past weekend ... my DH is super excited you'd swear this is his first baby LOL

the move will be here soon ... lately the days seems to be flying past really quick ...


----------



## ClandestineTX

We bought things over the years of infertility, just little things here and there- mostly books. We have ordered fabric samples and bookmarked furniture patterns, but not ordering anything until we get the genome screening test results back, hopefully in a week's time or less.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm still in my normal clothes, making an unexpected push for a promotion at work, so KMFX this stays hidden until the contract gets approved. I did tell my mom, but have also sworn her to secrecy aside from her BFFs, who are trustworthy enough to keep it quiet as well.


----------



## ajarvis

Lost7 said:


> You must be a day ahead of me lol. My boobs are still sore, I'm still being sick and still exhausted. Definitely not more comfortable yet. I live in hope though. Felt some rumblings last night in my stomach, put the doppler on and heard the kicks. Very very mild at the moment and I have to concentrate to feel them!

lol. Maybe ha. still tired - and when really tired really emotional - little bit of sore boobs. But I'm super happy the nausea is gone! haven't felt anything recently from in there. I'm expecting it to happen in a couple of weeks though - somewhere around 16-18.



Blessedbaby said:


> who has started buying clothes for your bean?

I haven't, but my mother-in-law sent a bunch of boys clothes lol. My father-in-law is SURE it's a boy. So she sent boys clothes, but said if it's a girl to give them away and she'll get more haha.



ClandestineTX said:


> I'm still in my normal clothes, making an unexpected push for a promotion at work, so KMFX this stays hidden until the contract gets approved. I did tell my mom, but have also sworn her to secrecy aside from her BFFs, who are trustworthy enough to keep it quiet as well.

I'm in maternity pants, but wearing loose fitting shirts to keep it quiet for now. Not wanting work to know for a while.


----------



## Wingardium

Blessed, I haven't started buying clothes yet but you can bet that my mom has! :D

Ajarvis, I am so incredibly jealous that you are through the awful symptoms of the first tri, but very happy for you!!! Cheers! MS, fatigue, stomach upset, sore boobs, all still making their presence very well known here in Texas. 

Kat, I'm sorry your MIL is being such a pain. It's so hard when people are not supportive and understanding and even worse when you don't have a choice but to be "nice" to them in response just to keep the peace. 

I'll be glad when I don't have emotional freak outs every few days. Or is this just a part of being pregnant/being a mom? :)


----------



## KatO79

Wingardium said:


> Kat, I'm sorry your MIL is being such a pain. It's so hard when people are not supportive and understanding and even worse when you don't have a choice but to be "nice" to them in response just to keep the peace.

Thanks Wingardium:flower: Yeah, I was having a hard time keeping my mouth shut during infertility, now that she's also going after me during pregnancy without any understanding of what I'm going through, I just want to tell her to can it. I'm not above setting boundaries, I've done it 3-4 times over the years so can always tell her to quit it if she keeps on going. I just really want to have good relationships with DH's family now that my toxic and enabler relatives have all turned their backs on me (all except my toxic mother of course:dohh:).

As for symptoms I feel you, still have them as well although it's mostly MS and more shooting pains in my breasts than them being sore. It can very well last to 14-16 weeks from what I've read so we'll see.

BTW guys my DH is over visiting his annoying friend today:growlmad: Can't wait until we move because that'll be over with since it won't be conveniently almost on the way home to drive by his apartment _at all_ :thumbup: Hoping that friendship will pretty much fizzle out, it probably will since we'll have a child come October and his selfish, annoying friend has no interest in children or in having any of his own. It's just insane DH went to see him as he'll be seeing him this weekend when he comes over to help us paint our new house. Don't know how I'll deal seeing his friend because he'll probably ask me for the 1000th time how my job hunt is going and I've told him for about 2 years that I'm on a break until we have a child. He'll probably ask again this weekend:dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I was so sick yesterday when I got home from work ... I vomited so much I ended up peeing my pants even though I peed before then :blush::nope:

I immediately took a bath afterwards and just crawled into bed ... I literally only ate 2 slices of toast and slept until this morning :cry:

I hope this passes soon ...

Kat good luck with the painting this weekend and with the annoying friend :dohh: ... oh and good luck with your scan today

Ajarvis LOL that's just crazy how they think they know its a boy 

Clandestine I hope you get the job fx


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS, even at the end of week 13, every day this week my breasts feel larger and more sore than the day before! When does this usually chill out???


----------



## Blessedbaby

mine too Clandestine ... I don't remember in my last pregnancy that it got better just remember it getting heavier and started leaking at 20weeks


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh the things to look forward to!


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes hey this group is very quiet I hope in second tri it starts picking up


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've been reading and running from my phone lately. Crazy busy with work, hoping things start to slow down, but no end in sight. Working from home today in hopes I can focus more without the distractions in the office... so far... I have caught up on Facebook and BnB...


----------



## KatO79

Sorry forgot to mention DH and I would swing by our new house and get things ready for it to be painted:dohh:

So the scan went well. Saw the heart beat again and baby was really lively in there :cloud9: We even saw at one point the baby giving a "thumbs up" but unfortunately she didn't get a pic:haha: She measured the nuchal to be 1.60 mm but said she didn't get my blood results from our idiotic, incompetent GP so they had to send me for bloods which I have now done. She'll call or write me a letter with the ratio but said she's guessing I'll most likely be "low risk" based on that measurement:thumbup:

BTW she says I'm measuring 13w3d and has bumped my EDD to October 9th.

We got 4 pics but these 3 are the best ones:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13 ugers_1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









13 ugers_2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









13 ugers_3.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wingardium

What beautiful pics, Kat!!! That's amazing news about your nuchal scan going so well too. I hope you'll report soon that the bloodworm corroborates that initial opinion.

I went to the doc today for something unrelated but the nurse used the pocket Doppler to hear the heartbeat. I borrowed my sister in law's pocket Doppler a few days ago (she is pregnant with a surrogate baby and is a trimester ahead of me) and haven't had success using it. Even DH looked for a good 20 minutes but all we found was my heartbeat. Well, anyway, the nurse comes in and finds baby's heartbeat in literally 3 seconds. Made me feel rather silly for looking all around when it's right smack in the middle an inch below my belly button! I swear I've looked there a dozen times with no success! Regardless, hb is 170 and sounded good and strong. :D Made my day!

Tonight I'll look for the hb again and see if knowing precisely where it is helps!


----------



## c beary83

That's great news Kat!


----------



## c beary83

I had my scan today and all went well! Baby was moving away :cloud9:

I had to have my bloods taken for the nt so will need to wait for that but she said the measurement was well below the abnormal.

Here's my baby :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160406_185902.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatO79

Great news c beary:thumbup: 

Sorry that you were missing your bloodwork as well though, so annoying, right? 

BTW forgot to mention my MIL called DH and after hearing about our scan asked if she could tell DH's grandmother (MIL's mother). DH foolishly said yes:dohh: Heard later from MIL that the grandmother was very, very happy but it wasn't a total surprise as she had an inkling based on my face:shrug::wacko: Oh well hoping that it'll be a bit more of a surprise for DH's brothers and cousin. The cousin has no clue we've been trying so it'll be more of a suprise for him than the brothers that knew we were going to do IVF.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great scans ladies!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on great scans!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hi Ladies! 

I had my NT scan on Monday! Baby was big (measured 13weeks/1day when I was supposed to be 12weeks/5days) and was jumping and sucking his/her thumb in there. Very cute! 

Doc says NT measurement was too small to even register on the machine which is very good. Heart rate was a fast 153 per minute! It amazing to me that what looked like a gummy bear a month ago looks like a real baby now! 

Here's a pic:
 



Attached Files:







babyNTscan (2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Kat, c beary and unicorn on great scans ... 

Wing Im glad you got to hear the HB ... 

I feel quite normal today but Im so expecting for it to go down hill again ...


----------



## c beary83

I woke up to bright red bleeding this morning :cry:

Do you think it could be because of the scan? She was pressing really hard on my tummy


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Unicorn on your scan:flower:

c beary did they do your u/s abdominally or transvaginally? Mine was done abdominally and she was also pressing fairly hard, I don't think that would normally cause bleeding though as far as I know, otherwise they wouldn't do it if it could cause bleeding or even an mc. If yours was transvaginally, that could've irritated your cervix? Either way I'd try calling them and asking them about the bleeding, especially if it's not stopping and/or you're experiencing bad cramps. Hope everything's ok!


----------



## Blessedbaby

C beary Im thinking of you let us know how it goes pls


----------



## Blessedbaby

ok lets try this sorry the picture quality is not good my phone is not a smartphone this was my scan on Monday 12w3d
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160405-00078.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KatO79

Nice pic Blessed :flower:

So my FIL suddenly texts me if him and my MIL can come by in 1 hour because the apartment is going to be shown on Sunday and they want to help get it ready:wacko: I hadn't heard of the showing and it turns out DH had only gotten his warning about it today. I didn't know what to tell them so called DH and he called them and told them to come tomorrow instead. Problem is I thought DH and I were going to go over to our new house tomorrow and get the last bit ready so it's ready to be painted (finish taping up ceiling edges, fill up any holes that need more filling, buy a couple of things we're missing like sand paper and plastic to cover e.g. the closet we bought from the former owners ect). Ugh I just can't wait until we've moved out of this apartment so I'm no longer at the mercy of my in-laws and their darn realtor:growlmad:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh are you guys living in their apartment?


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh are you guys living in their apartment?

We've been renting for 4-5 years now. They have no interest in living in it and have been living in their house since a few years before the started having children (the eldest son is in his 40s). It was bought as an investment and they also stand to make lots of money on the sale now because the market is so good right now. They live in a house about 40 minutes away from us. Until we move that is, then they'll be a tad farther away.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh ok cool ... makes sense now ... sounds like tomorrow will be a busy day for you


----------



## Lost7

Glad the scans have gone well ladies, I have my 8th scan tomorrow, or is it 9th lol - Lost count. 

Hopefully you've stopped bleeding C Beary.


----------



## c beary83

Thanks everyone. Bleeding has stopped now. I went in to get it checked. MW couldn't quite get hb on Doppler so I had another scan and baby was still there, strong hb and moving away. Being pregnant is very stressful but so pleased everything is good!


----------



## c beary83

Lost - please can you change my edd to 12th Oct


----------



## KatO79

So glad to hear everything's well with your LO c beary :happydance:

Wow Lost so many scans! I'm a bit jealous as I would love to see another scan of my LO already :winkwink: Oh well, will have to wait until around 20 weeks I think before my next scan.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessedbaby said:


> I was so sick yesterday when I got home from work ... I vomited so much I ended up peeing my pants even though I peed before then :blush::nope:
> 
> I immediately took a bath afterwards and just crawled into bed ... I literally only ate 2 slices of toast and slept until this morning :cry:
> 
> I hope this passes soon ...
> 
> Kat good luck with the painting this weekend and with the annoying friend :dohh: ... oh and good luck with your scan today
> 
> Ajarvis LOL that's just crazy how they think they know its a boy
> 
> Clandestine I hope you get the job fx

Like cold sick or pregnant sick? All of a sudden yesterday My stomach was just a mess - sick to my stomach couldn't get out of bed. Lots of what I think was round ligament pain. Sore hips, legs, sides. CLeared up a bit in the middle of the night. But wasn't able to eat all day until his evening. Not sure if it was pregnancy related or sickness. Still tender stomach, but slowly seems to be getting better.



c beary83 said:


> I woke up to bright red bleeding this morning :cry:
> 
> Do you think it could be because of the scan? She was pressing really hard on my tummy




c beary83 said:


> Thanks everyone. Bleeding has stopped now. I went in to get it checked. MW couldn't quite get hb on Doppler so I had another scan and baby was still there, strong hb and moving away. Being pregnant is very stressful but so pleased everything is good!

Oh yay! Glad you got some reassurance! I bled alot with my oldest for no explained reason all the way until the final month


----------



## Blessedbaby

C beary Im glad everything is ok hun that mustve been so stressful

Lost good luck with your scan today ...

Ajarvis morning sickness sick ... I hope that was the last of me vomiting ... 

Kat I hope the 20weeks scan comes quickly for you


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis I'm also experiencing a fair amount of RLP right now plus uterine stretching:wacko: Seems to come in spurts with me, especially the RLP. I'm sorta used to them since I've been experiencing RLP since just shy of 6 weeks.

As for sickness I still get that as well. Just yesterday I ate one of my small snack cheeses (I seem to be craving cheese a bit) and shortly after eating it, it came back up again:wacko: Managed to down another one later though. I would say that generally my nausea has decreased (so it's not all day anymore that goes on for a few days) but I still do get those sickness episodes. Hopefully we'll all soon not get sick anymore:thumbup:

Thanks Blessed, yeah here's hoping time goes by quick:winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ive noticed since yesterday I seem to have more energy and Im also sleeping better at night now that Im sleeping elevated due to the acid reflux ... 

I really hope second tri is kind to us all


----------



## MissCassie

Is anyone else getting really really bad headaches? Ive been getting them for a week now and they are progressively getting worse :(
Im eating properly and drinking loads of water and they just dont get better


----------



## Blessedbaby

I had one last week that lasted 4days ... I hope it gets better for you


----------



## Lost7

Thanks for the good luck messages :) 

Baby was upside down to begin with and I was sick again this morning, you'd not think I was only 2 days away from being 15 weeks would you? :shock: 

Did get a picture today, albeit not the best. Can see the facial features and a big belly (already takes after me) and I took my first birds eye shot today. Yeah, I am definitely becoming _more_ round. :haha:


----------



## FaithyJ

Miss Cassie....
I'm 11w4d today and on day two of a killer headache.. I wake up with it and it just sticks around all day long


----------



## ajarvis

I've had mild headaches so far this second tri, but with my oldest I had them severe and I never found anything that helped them :( hope you have better luck!

Thankfully feeling better today. I'm thinking it was all relaxin lol. round ligament pain and all the rest.


----------



## MissCassie

Ive been given some panadine to help with the headaches im going to have to see my doctor about it. Because its becoming ridiculous now.


----------



## ajarvis

15 Weeks today :) Saturday's are great for so many reasons lol


----------



## Lost7

15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## twinkie2

Hey ladies! Congrats to all of you! :) Mind if I join, due October 13th!!!


----------



## lady3

Hi all. I'm also late to this forum, but I've been following along. Lots of complications with this pregnancy have meant that I've been hesitant to join or introduce myself, but think I'm confident enough now. 

I'm due the 11tb October with my 3rd baby. I have an older daughter and son and had a mmc back in December. This pregnancy was a nice bonus. 

Unfortunately I've had lots of concerns. I started bleeding at 9 weeks, similar to when I had my mmc at 11 weeks in December and thought I had lost this one too. Turns out I had a hematoma and baby was happily kicking away. I bled every day until this week when it finally seems to have stopped. 
my 12 week scan showed a really high heart beat for the baby (190 bpm) and I am now under specialist care at the hospital to see if there are any reasons for this. My trisomy 13 results showed I am higher risk, but I opted out of a cvs as the specialist didn't see anything in my last scan that would indicate the baby has trisomy 13, other than the high heart rate. My next scan will be when I'm 17 weeks to have a detailed scan to check for any markers and to look at the heart rate. I'm nervous and my husband and I are keeping the pregnancy only to close friends and family until we get the all clear at 17 weeks. We have also decided not to tell our other kids, although my son charmingly remarked about my "big fat tummy" this morning, so not sure how long we'll get away with it. If there are more concerns raised at the 17 week scan, we'll get an amnio. I'm hopefully that all is well.

Has anyone else had a high heart rate at their 12 week scan? Normal is usually between 120-180 I think. My 13 week scan the baby's rate was at 180, but it should be between 120-165 at this time I think. 

Phew! So that was my rather long and detailed intro to myself. I hope everyone here is well and coming out of the first tri-funk and starting to feel a bit more human.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats lady! Sorry you're having a stressful pregnancy so far. I have no experience with high heart rates, but I hope you get good news at your next scan!


----------



## KatO79

Sorry to all the ladies experiencing headaches, guess I've been lucky as I haven't really had any. Hope it soon gets better for all of you:flower:

*Lost* great to hear your scan went well:thumbup:

Welcome *twinkie*, I do believe we know each other from a few 2WW threads from back when you got pregnant with baby #1. As you can see, it took me 2 years and 3-4 months and been through 6 IUIs and 2 IVFs before getting my BFP for baby #1 :wacko:

Welcome *lady3*, sorry to hear you've had some complications/issues during your pregnancy, I truely hope it's smooth sailing from here on out:hugs: As to hb rates, I have never gotten one as in Denmark they just seem to check that the hb looks fine but don't say anything about the actual rate. Don't know if they think that it wouldn't mean much to the preggnant ladies:shrug:

AFM sorry for my absence this weekend. I've been helping DH and his family get our new house painted *all* weekend:wacko: We didn't finish it all since many rooms needed and do need 3 coats of paint because the color used by the owners before us was a medium brown and we've chosen a very light color, like a white with a slight hint of brown (so like a super, super light cream). Only exception was the nursery that is painted light yellow. So DH and his parents and I will try and get the rest done sometime during the week and maybe take a day during next weekend as well. We've now told DH's brother and cousin and they seemed pretty happy for us so that was good although the cousin doesn't know we've had such a problem conceiving:thumbup:


----------



## twinkie2

Thank you Kat and yes I do remember you! I'm so sorry you've had such a long journey, but so glad you are finally on your way to getting your sweet little baby!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lost how you feeling today?

Kat did you manage to finish or still have a few rooms left?

Welcome twinkie and Lady ... lady sorry you having complications I hope your 17week scan shows a healthy baby ...

Cassie how's the headaches? I woke up with a migraine from hell and its making me super nauseous too ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks twinkie:flower:

Blessed no we didn't get it all done but I had a feeling we wouldn't:nope: The only rooms finished are our bedroom, the nursery (minus the wallpaper that needs to be removed around the window area due to it starting to fall off because of moisture and putting wooden panelling there instead), the office and I think the living room. We're completely missing the hallway (where people come in through the fron door), 1-2 more coats in the kitchen and we never got anything done in the laundry/utility room (although we can wait with that one for a while now). We're going to try and get the kitchen and hallway done before we move in 10-11 days time since those are the most important rooms of course. Everything else DH can do at liberty (although the wooden panelling in the nursery should be done within the next 6 months). 

BTW I forgot to mention that DH's annoying friend cancelled last minute Saturday morning claiming "stress" (which means he didn't feel like it):growlmad: He then arrogantly thought no one in DH's family knew how to paint a house and that we needed him to instruct people so he sent DH a bunch of instructions via SMS on the how-tos :dohh: I told DH we should never ask him for any favours again, he never follows through and always finds some lame excuse to bail on us.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no at least we have like 6 months left to do the painting as our house also needs painting ...

my DH would've done it long ago but the fumes was just too much for me

oh no Kat I hope your DH sees what type of friend he has ... the type that only needs you when it benefits them ... 

I had so much energy yesterday I cooked, cleaned and even washed and blow dried my own hair but today Im so sick again


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh no at least we have like 6 months left to do the painting as our house also needs painting ...
> 
> my DH would've done it long ago but the fumes was just too much for me
> 
> oh no Kat I hope your DH sees what type of friend he has ... the type that only needs you when it benefits them ...
> 
> I had so much energy yesterday I cooked, cleaned and even washed and blow dried my own hair but today Im so sick again

Yeah that's always good, sorry the fumes are too much for you :flower: We're using a water based paint I believe so it isn't so bad plus opened windows and door to air out.

Sorry you're feeling sick again, I seem to still have those days too although they seem to gradually be getting fewer.

Unfortunately he refuses to. I think he deep down knows but he's loyal to a fault:dohh: I'm hoping to get DH to gradually phase him out but that probably won't work completely. He refuses to completely drop him despite my constant efforts for years now while encouraging him to keep contact with his nice friends. At least we're moving soon so them seeing each other will happen much less frequently since they'll live farther apart, especially once our baby arrives DH will have much less time for him.


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes that is true ...

I too have days where I feel good then days where I feel horrible

I see now I moved up one block so Im officially in second tri now yay!


----------



## MissCassie

Has anyone got a date to do their gender scan? Im booked in for the 3rd of May and ill be 17+2 im sooooo excited!! And it cant come quicker enough. 

Pink or Blue we will be very very happy about. Waited long enough gender just isnt an issue for us :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

I will only get mine done after 20 weeks it will be a private scan though


----------



## KatO79

I'm pretty sure my next scan is at 19-20 weeks but haven't gotten a date yet. I think it'll be scheduled as soon as I have received either a letter or a call about my final nuchal scan results once they can calculate my blood results in. Hopefully will hear from them very soon! Although DH and I will remain Team :yellow: all the way so the scan will only be to check for anatomical abnormalities (I think) plus will give me a chance to see baby again:happydance:

BTW I'm suddenly getting cold feet announcing this pregnancy on FB so not sure if I want to do it now or wait until the next scan at 19-20 weeks. I seem to go back and forth:dohh: DH's family all know (or they will soon enough since my MIL can now tell everyone else that we didn't have a need to tell personally) so that's the most important thing:thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im also going back and forth on announcing on FB and only a few friends and family know.

I told my one friend this morning I might only announce once baby is born ... we will see how things go though ...


----------



## imaginary8x

My 20 week scan is booked for 18th May at 10:10am. :) excited. :D

I've also not posted the pregnancy on Facebook and most likely won't till after 20weeks.


----------



## clairelouise.

Hi ladies! :wave:

Congrats to you all on your pregnancies. Mind if I join in? I'm due roughly around the 17th October but have my dating scan tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesome imaginary

welcome Claire congrats to u too


----------



## lady3

Kat- wow! You've been busy with the move. Great work. We're moving in August/September and I am dreading it. So much to do and I'll be huge!


Blessedbaby- hopefully the one day of energy and feeling good is a glimmer and you'll be feeling better more often soon. I had horrible sickness with my 2nd baby and I don't wish that on anyone. 

Misscassie- I may find out at my 17 week scan if all is going well. I'm not too fussed on knowing but although our other children don't know I'm pregnant yet, they often argue over whether I should give them a baby brother or sister. If we know the sex, then we'll be able to prepare the disappointed child better. 


Clairelouise- Hi there. I'm a newcomer too. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

As for me, I'm on my way home from work sitting on the bus, giving me lots of time to reply to lots of posts. This is a good time-waster &#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I'll be leaving work soon and have no access to BNB after hours unless I take my laptop home which I hardly do ...


----------



## c beary83

I've not told anyone yet - only hubby knows. We're thinking of telling family next weekend - it's becoming difficult to hide now :wacko:

Dreading telling work but I'm struggling even more to hide it in office clothes


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Glad to see there are new ladies here! Congrats and welcome! 

I have been having a rough time lately. Been dizzy and lightheaded and my pelvis/butt hurts a lot by the end of the day! My energy is getting a little better but not really. 

I can't wait to know the sex of the baby! Not much longer left until the 28th!

I've also been painting the house, the painter is almost done and since we are switching our daughter to a new room I am glad we got it done soon so we can move her in and she has more time to adjust to the change!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats clairelouise! Welcome :)

I'm having to figure out how to tell work. It's becoming pretty obvious... So awkward cause of the type of environment it is there.

Haven't felt movements lately. But do feel like I'm having braxton hicks already. Feels like its too early though!


----------



## lady3

Ajarvis I'm similar in that I haven't told work yet either. Luckily my job requires I'm out of the office a lot, so hopefully most people just don't notice as I'm trying not to say anything until I get the all-clear at 17 weeks (I know it's long shot- my stomach is already getting pretty big). 

I can feel the little popping sensation now with the baby when I lie on my back. It's only sometimes, but have felt it for the last week and they've gotten stronger, so I do think it's the baby. Gives me some peace of mind.

I'm also getting what I feel are braxton hicks. I got them a lot with my last pregnancy and then had a really easy, fast labour so I'm hoping these early possible BHfeelongs mean I'll have another easy delivery!


----------



## Blessedbaby

ladies what can I use for these awful headaches ... I cant cope with them anymore ...

work already knows and a few friends and family knows too ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

im being sent home due to these awful headaches I cant cope at work ...

my dh is on his way to pick me up


----------



## KatO79

So sorry your headaches are so bad Blessed:hugs: I think the only painkillers you can take while pregnant are acetaminophens although I think you need to take as sparingly as possible (at least that's the recommendation in DK). Maybe try calling e.g. your GP and ask them what can be done?


----------



## twinkie2

I agree, acetaminophen is about all you can take. I try taking only one to see if it will take just enough edge off to make me feel human again. I feel your pain, I've had horrendous headaches with this pregnancy. Obviously if you need 2 do it, but because you should try not to take a lot of it, I start with one and give it about 45 mins to see if it's helping. I had a few really bad days where I had no option but to do 2 every 6 hours for 5 days :( I hated taking that much, but my dr reassured me that if the headaches are that bad I can't move, eat, work, whatever, then it is definitely ok.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I got the genome screening results yesterday, all chromosomes look great and I know what team were are on, but not telling! Not even telling my mom, though Hubster knows! I'm not sure if regular OB will do a scan tomorrow, but our anatomy scan is May 5th. 
I need to order a few more fabric samples, as I still haven't picked a pattern yet!

As far as Facebook... Still not doing it. Work doesn't know, contract still working its way through the system. I think at this point would be fine, but I'm just not in a rush for people to know. I have only told my brother, mom, and a few very close friends and I feel like that's enough for now. There will be plenty of time for everyone else to know. 

I hope everyone is doing better, especially our ladies with persistent MS and headaches!


----------



## c beary83

So sorry you are suffering with headaches blessed :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> I got the genome screening results yesterday, all chromosomes look great and I know what team were are on, but not telling! Not even telling my mom, though Hubster knows! I'm not sure if regular OB will do a scan tomorrow, but our anatomy scan is May 5th.
> I need to order a few more fabric samples, as I still haven't picked a pattern yet!
> 
> As far as Facebook... Still not doing it. Work doesn't know, contract still working its way through the system. I think at this point would be fine, but I'm just not in a rush for people to know. I have only told my brother, mom, and a few very close friends and I feel like that's enough for now. There will be plenty of time for everyone else to know.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing better, especially our ladies with persistent MS and headaches!

Glad all is looking good:thumbup: Will you be holding a gender reveal at one point for your family or are you planning on letting it be a surprise until baby comes?

Sounds like fun with fabric samples, maybe you've mentioned it but what will the pattern be for?

Yeah I'm starting to get the same way. I'm planning now on _definitely_ making an announcement on FB after my 19-20 week scan though. I'm thinking my ex-SIL's family will find out since my BIL will probably mention it - afraid if his evil ex-MIL will come with some comment about my age (since I'm turning 37 in May) at my BIL and ex-SIL's son's birthday next month but we'll see. I wouldn't put it past her, some years ago DH and I were thinking about moving to the US (since it'd have been easier for me to get a job) and she practically attacked me verbally once she got me alone at my in-laws' big 60th birthday party:wacko: She was really nasty and I tried brushing her off but didn't work - didn't help she was a bit drunk. Anyway if she does say anything about me being "too old" or something like that, I'll tell her to just butt out:gun::trouble:

AFM my MS is generally getting better although I've had a bad day today. Wondering if it's partly because I've been bad about drinking enough water though so trying to really be _extra_ aware of my water intake from now on and see if it helps.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Not planning on a gender reveal, always funny to me that they call them that because it's really the biological sex and not the "gender" (I started out as an anthropologist). I don't want people to make a huge thing out of it. I'm just so happy it's viable and healthy and more and more likely to come home with us one day... I just want that to be the focus. I'm not sure when it would be "safe" to announce it, I have a bad relationship with my dad and a lot of friends with fertility issues (step family, too). I don't want to hurt people, etc.

In the US, even small (3-4 piece) bedding sets are 150-200 US dollars!!! I'm too cheap to pay that and I have more than enough sewing skills to make something better quality for a lot less! 

If she talks about your pregnancy negatively, call her out like, "oh, when did you get your degree in obstetrics?" Or "I don't believe I've invited you into my uterus" something witty like that!!!

I drink tons of water, I wonder if that's why I never had it? I do hope yours is on its way out!


----------



## lady3

Clandestine- congrats on the good genome results. You must feel so relieved! I'm like you and won't join a FB group either. I'm too afraid people will know/find out/etc and we won't tell people until after I get the clear scan. 

Blessed- I hope your headaches stop soon. I've never had headaches when pregnant, so I can't offer any advice. Hopefully a day off work will provide you with some relief. 

I've been feeling good these last couple of days. I have a bit more energy and not feeling nauseous anymore so very happy about that- especially when I'm stuffed into public transport at 8:30 in the morning on the way to work!


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed For headaches just tylenol as has been mentioned, but I find if I drink a gatorade or something like that it can help. Something to do with the electrolytes I think.

Clandestine congrats on the good results! Bedding is crazy expensive here too. Or can be. Hoping to get some as a gift lol otherwise off of kijiji or a place like that.

Kat around that time my MS was up and down too. I will say (knock on wood) that this week it's gone! Just headaches now... yay? lol

AFM I'm getting looks at work lol. After my midwife appt. on Thursday I think I'll let them know on Friday.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> Not planning on a gender reveal, always funny to me that they call them that because it's really the biological sex and not the "gender" (I started out as an anthropologist). I don't want people to make a huge thing out of it. I'm just so happy it's viable and healthy and more and more likely to come home with us one day... I just want that to be the focus. I'm not sure when it would be "safe" to announce it, I have a bad relationship with my dad and a lot of friends with fertility issues (step family, too). I don't want to hurt people, etc.
> 
> In the US, even small (3-4 piece) bedding sets are 150-200 US dollars!!! I'm too cheap to pay that and I have more than enough sewing skills to make something better quality for a lot less!
> 
> If she talks about your pregnancy negatively, call her out like, "oh, when did you get your degree in obstetrics?" Or "I don't believe I've invited you into my uterus" something witty like that!!!
> 
> I drink tons of water, I wonder if that's why I never had it? I do hope yours is on its way out!

Ah ok. I'd say with your dad if you don't really have any contact with him, then you don't need to tell him. As you know I have toxic siblings that at this point have ostracised me so I won't be telling them about my pregnancy (although they may find out if my toxic mother becomes friends again with my cousin and her DH). I'd say the friends and family with fertility issues, you could maybe tell them via an email or letter so they have time to process the news in their own time and just wait for them to respond when they feel able to. I think not telling them around the same time as everyone else would be more hurtful in some ways.

Yeah with my BIL's ex-MIL, I'll have to be bordering on unpolite because being polite doesn't get you anywhere with her:nope: She used to make comments about my unemployment as well, in her mind anyone (especially with a degree) that can't get a job must be either incompetent or picky. She seems to have no filter or any sense of boundaries, she just says whatever she wants. DH has in the past been hopeless (he's not big on confrontation, a family weakness apparently) so will have to take care of her myself if she says anything.




ajarvis said:


> Kat around that time my MS was up and down too. I will say (knock on wood) that this week it's gone! Just headaches now... yay? lol
> 
> AFM I'm getting looks at work lol. After my midwife appt. on Thursday I think I'll let them know on Friday.

Here's hoping that's what's going on - I'm totally over it, especially the vomitting, and want it to stop now:nope:

Sounds like a good plan, hope your appointment plus telling your co-workers and boss goes well!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies I got some panado from the pharmacy and took 2 yesterday and tried to sleep ... when I woke up the light in the house was so bright I even felt sick ...

my inlaws fetched my DD last night to spend the night so I can have a good night of sleep uninterrupted although I woke twice to pee LOL

I feel much better today although my headache is still there but much much lighter than before and Im drinking soda water for the nausea and it seems to help ...

Clandestine Im glad your tests came back clear and I take my hat off to you for keeping the gender a secret I would never be able to LOL


----------



## Unicornwoman

Blessed- I'm so glad your headache is easing up. It sounded horrible!

Clandestine-congrats on a good test results. 

AFM-I'm in my second trimester today! Yay! I had some sharp pains yesterday off and on for several hours. It was right above my pelvic bone. They only lasted a second but it worried me because it kept happening. Hasn't happened today though. Any thoughts? Are they the Braxton-hicks I heard someone else talking about? This is all new for me so I'm not sure.


----------



## amantila

Hi from the September group...

Blessed...I had horrible headaches with this pregnancy too and they would last for days sometimes even when I caved and took tylenol. Literally nothing would help it. Talked to my obgyn about it and she suggested taking magnesium daily. I've been taking it for about two weeks now (and eating magnesium rich foods like bananas) and have noticed a HUGE improvement. It took awhile to kick in, but my headaches have been much less frequent and much less severe. I haven't had one in a few days now and hopefully that will continue! I would ask your doctor about it and see if that may work for you too. My obgyn said it's safe for baby and often helps prevent migraines. Worth asking about/trying!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Unicorn

I think what you experiencing is round ligament pain

Thank you so much amantila I will def speak to my dr about the magnesium it actually makes sense ... for now Im put off by banana's though but I will really try my best to get some in ...

AFM - Im at home today working from home my bottom half of my body feels like it wants to fall off ... I have no nausea and no headache today so happy and I craved a big bowl of oats with some butter in it ... craving satisfied


----------



## KatO79

Unicorn I agree with Blessed, it could be round ligament pain. Mine started pretty early, been having them since just before hitting 6 weeks:wacko: They can get a bit painful. If you're sitting or laying down it can be helpful to lay on the opposite side you're feeling those pains.

Blessed hope taking magnesium helps!

AFM DH still haven't found the keys to our mailbox at the new house:dohh: He's gonna search in earnest today so FXed! He came home a bit late last night as he wanted to get the ceiling in the hallway painted so I ended up ordering pizza:blush: Was in the mood for gorgonzola (seem to generally be into cheese these days) so had a pizza with that and artichokes (it originally was supposed to also have pepperoni on it but I'm a pescetarian so asked for without):thumbup: So had a nice night for myself watching "The Big Bang Theory" and then a Danish show about police and mostly their work catching bad drivers. Scariest story was this slightly drunk guy driving 170 km/h on a highway where the limit is 110 km/h and he at first didn't want to stop for the police:wacko: Next scariest story was a 75+ year old man driving 99 km/h where he could only drive 60 km/h and almost driving over the cop that tried to stop his car:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat

my husband likes watching a show called speeders ...

we had chicken subs last night was delicious ... I just want chicken nothing else seems to do it for me lately


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> thanks Kat
> 
> my husband likes watching a show called speeders ...
> 
> we had chicken subs last night was delicious ... I just want chicken nothing else seems to do it for me lately


Sounds like a show for me as well:winkwink:

Glad it was good:thumbup: It's funny with cravings, I luckily am on a cheese kick right now. Been thinking about getting DH to make one of his yummy grilled cheese sandwiches this weekend:thumbup: Don't know what I'd do if I wanted meat :wacko: The only meats I do miss on occasion are duck and lamb. But I can always buy mock duck if I get the hankering for something that tastes like duck - the one we buy tastes great after being prepared on a frying pan:thumbup:


----------



## lady3

I've been craving anything strong in taste. It doesn't matter what it is, just not plain! So spicy or pickled is good. Salty food is amazing right now. And I really want beef, but like a quite rare cooked steak, so not eating that at the moment.


----------



## KatO79

lady3 said:


> I've been craving anything strong in taste. It doesn't matter what it is, just not plain! So spicy or pickled is good. Salty food is amazing right now. And I really want beef, but like a quite rare cooked steak, so not eating that at the moment.


Spicy foods make me sick, I haven't tried in weeks now since last time:nope: It's amazing you can, I thought it made most pregnant women feel sick.

This may be TMI but anyone else having bad constipation:wacko: I sat in the bathroom today for at least 10 minutes just to get a bit out:blush:


----------



## ClandestineTX

My craving: Beef fried rice. And I usually eat relatively low carb. 

@Kat: I have a box of flax meal organic bran flake cereal for "medicinal purposes". Also I snack on apples, walnuts, and peanut butter and drink tons of water. Keeps things moving along!


----------



## lady3

Kat make sure you drink lots of water. I tend to have the opposite problem when pregnant.....


----------



## Unicornwoman

My craving is fresh fruit! I can't seem to get enough...strawberries and watermelon especially! 
Lady3, I'm the same when it comes to substantiall food I seem to be putting hot sauce on everything! But I've always liked spicy food. :)


----------



## ajarvis

Finally heard the heartbeat today! 15 Weeks 5 days lol. Midwife is going by October 2nd cause that gives extra time for baby to cook ha. But I'm not changing tickers or time frames over 1 day :p Also I think it's time to tell work tomorrow. They'll probably want to start the hiring process too as it's a long training process. I like them not knowing - keeping work out of my private life....


----------



## KatO79

I try to drink water but I think my problem is I'm getting sick of water:wacko: I think it's because it lacks any flavour so am tempted to buy flavoured, bottled water but that'd get expensive if I have to drink 2-2½ liters/day.

Clandestine I was eating something similiar but lost my taste for it a few weeks ago so went over to yoghurt instead for breakfast.

Yay ajarvis, hope your reveal at work goes well!

Ugh I have to drive up to our new house today as DH has called someone to look at our kitchen floor to see if it can be fixed. It's made using wood (not sure if it's real wood all the way or just the top layers are wood) and where the previous owner had his dining table and chairs is where it's pretty worn down:wacko: So we're going to see if it can be fixed or if we're going to need to invest in a new floor in the near future. My FIL thinks we should take action against the previous owner for it but I'm not much for doing that as he's only moved further down the street - if he'd moved to another city farther away I'd be a bit more open.


----------



## Blessedbaby

spicy food used to help me a bit with the nausea but the heartburn afterwards was not worth it ... I however get heartburn from anything now ...
good luck ajarvis with telling work today
Kat why not infuse normal water with fruits ...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Had a scan today, measuring just right, 13 weeks tomorrow. So pleased!!!


----------



## KatO79

Ella great news, any pics:flower:



Blessedbaby said:


> spicy food used to help me a bit with the nausea but the heartburn afterwards was not worth it ... I however get heartburn from anything now ...
> good luck ajarvis with telling work today
> Kat why not infuse normal water with fruits ...

Wow am I the only one that gets sick from spicy foods, so weird:shrug:

I've never thought of that, I may have to try it, thanks for the tip:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

great news Ella

Pleasure Kat

Today my hips and lower back are killing me ... but Im 14 weeks today and a lemon LOL


----------



## twinkie2

I'm loving spicy and salty foods right now (don't get me wrong, throw me a cookie and I'll totally eat it!) but salt is my best friend when it comes to foods!

Kat-I started mixing 1/3 juice with water. I'm not usually a juice drinker because of all the extra sugar but I'm so sick of just water. Fruit infusion is a good suggestion too, I'm honestly too lazy to mess with all the chopping though.


----------



## KatO79

twinkie2 said:


> Kat-I started mixing 1/3 juice with water. I'm not usually a juice drinker because of all the extra sugar but I'm so sick of just water. Fruit infusion is a good suggestion too, I'm honestly too lazy to mess with all the chopping though.


I can also try that, may depend on how lazy I am on the given day:haha:

AFM got the letter from the hospital and baby's chances for Downs are 1:4303 :happydance::happydance: It's been calculated based on my age (36), the nuchal measurement (1.60 mm) and the blood levels of free beta-HCG and PAPP-A. If it was only according to my age the risk would've been 1:246.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Great news!


----------



## twinkie2

Great news Kat! I won't get a 2nd draw to determine my results until early May, so I've got a few weeks yet :(


----------



## KatO79

twinkie2 said:


> Great news Kat! I won't get a 2nd draw to determine my results until early May, so I've got a few weeks yet :(


Thanks:flower: So you haven't had a Downs risk assessment or is it something else they test for for the 2nd draw?


----------



## twinkie2

Here they do the integrated screen (that's what it's called at least) and it compares blood numbers between the 1st and 2nd draw as well as the nuchal fold scan. It tests for a couple things, but I honestly don't even remember what it all is.


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> I try to drink water but I think my problem is I'm getting sick of water:wacko: I think it's because it lacks any flavour so am tempted to buy flavoured, bottled water but that'd get expensive if I have to drink 2-2½ liters/day.
> 
> Clandestine I was eating something similiar but lost my taste for it a few weeks ago so went over to yoghurt instead for breakfast.
> 
> Yay ajarvis, hope your reveal at work goes well!
> 
> Ugh I have to drive up to our new house today as DH has called someone to look at our kitchen floor to see if it can be fixed. It's made using wood (not sure if it's real wood all the way or just the top layers are wood) and where the previous owner had his dining table and chairs is where it's pretty worn down:wacko: So we're going to see if it can be fixed or if we're going to need to invest in a new floor in the near future. My FIL thinks we should take action against the previous owner for it but I'm not much for doing that as he's only moved further down the street - if he'd moved to another city farther away I'd be a bit more open.

Thanks! I didn't tell them :p Maybe I'll send an email this weekend and see what happens ha



Ella_Hopeful said:


> Had a scan today, measuring just right, 13 weeks tomorrow. So pleased!!!

yay! Congrats :)



KatO79 said:


> Ella great news, any pics:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Blessedbaby said:
> 
> 
> spicy food used to help me a bit with the nausea but the heartburn afterwards was not worth it ... I however get heartburn from anything now ...
> good luck ajarvis with telling work today
> Kat why not infuse normal water with fruits ...
> 
> Wow am I the only one that gets sick from spicy foods, so weird:shrug:
> 
> I've never thought of that, I may have to try it, thanks for the tip:flower:Click to expand...

I can't do spicy foods when not pregnant so. Definitely won't touch now



twinkie2 said:


> Here they do the integrated screen (that's what it's called at least) and it compares blood numbers between the 1st and 2nd draw as well as the nuchal fold scan. It tests for a couple things, but I honestly don't even remember what it all is.

This is only the second time I've heard of this. Here we just do one blood draw.

Some strong braxton hicks last night. Been feeling them all week, but last night could feel my uterus all hard and balled up too. Was neat. Kinda early I thought for braxton hicks, but all good. Now for strong baby movements :)


----------



## c beary83

I tried to find hb for the first time on doppler but couldn't find it. The mw struggled last week so hopefully it's just too hard to find. On the plus side my results for downs and Edwards came back as low risk :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on everyone's test results! I'm so glad it seems like there's a lot of smooth sailing in here!


----------



## c beary83

It doesn't feel like it's been smooth sailing although everything seems to be on track so far. Fingers crossed for smooth sailing in 2nd and 3Rd tri :flower:


----------



## KatO79

Congrats c beary:thumbup:

Ugh so had my first episode of dizziness today:wacko: DH and I decided to go to 1 store for Record Store Day and as we were in there, I suddenly felt dizzy and tried sitting for a couple of minutes on the floor. Then I tried getting up and shortly after that felt like I was on the verge of fainting so gave DH the 2 records I did find and went outside. Think it was also because so many people were in there.


----------



## ajarvis

Yay for a good test cbeary!

Kat those dizzy spells are no fun. Haven't had any bad ones yet. Hopefully they're few and far between for you!

Almost bought a crib today. But leary of walmart and their cribs. It said it was 100 dollars off, but I don't know.. Wish I knew when the baby sales were lol


----------



## Lost7

*tinkle2*, Welcome to the thread. I&#8217;ll add your EDD for 13th October. :)

*lady3*, Welcome to the thread. I&#8217;ll add your EDD for 11th. I&#8217;m sorry to hear you&#8217;ve had multiple complications with this pregnancy. I&#8217;m also sorry to hear of your MMC, I&#8217;ve had 9 Miscarriages so I know a little of what you&#8217;ve been (gone) through. I haven&#8217;t heard of anyone having such a high HR, but I wish you the very best of luck. Keep us informed. 

*Blessedbaby*, sorry for the late reply! I&#8217;m feeling sick! Still&#8230; 16 weeks tomorrow and yep, still being sick! :cry: I hope you&#8217;re holding up better than me? 

*MissCassie*, I&#8217;m having my gender scan on Wednesday (20th April). Only a few more days for me. I am paying privately for it though. Otherwise I&#8217;d have had to wait until 20th May. 

*Kat079*, I hope you decide what to do with regards announcing the pregnancy soon hun. It&#8217;s awful to be in such limbo. 

*clairelouise*. Hi hun, welcome to the thread. I&#8217;ll add your EDD as 17th October. :) 

*ajarvis*, Funny you mention BH&#8217;s. I&#8217;m already having them too. I asked my MW and she said the more pregnancies (and children) you have, the sooner they start. Since this is my 15th Pregnancy and hopefully 6th successful pregnancy, here&#8217;s hoping.
Glad you&#8217;ve heard the HB too, It&#8217;s such a nice feeling when you hear it for the first time. 

*Ella_Hopeful*, Glad the scan went well and you&#8217;re measuring bang on! :)

As for me, well. Meh. I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and still spewing up. Braxton Hicks are already bothering me and I am only a few days away from my Gender scan. I am nervous but excited, although I think more nervous than excited. 

I've bought more pink things, particularly bottles and clothes. 

Children are keeping me busy, as is my other commitments. I looked over a friends car for it's MOT (It's a test here cars have to go through every year in order to be 'safe' on the roads). Helped her book it in and have the work completed on it. Usually, I'd be doing it but I am no longer able to. 

I put up some bunk beds recently and got stuck by the wall. Bump is growing VERY big and VERY quickly. 

Also, I passed brown but watery blood yesterday. Midwifes are not bothered since I am not yet 16 weeks. Keeping an eye on it. 

Glad to hear everyone else is okay and doing well, glad that tests keep coming back clear.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Yay for a good test cbeary!
> 
> Kat those dizzy spells are no fun. Haven't had any bad ones yet. Hopefully they're few and far between for you!
> 
> Almost bought a crib today. But leary of walmart and their cribs. It said it was 100 dollars off, but I don't know.. Wish I knew when the baby sales were lol

Yes here's hoping. I'm thinking it was because it was a crowded, small place and I had kept my jacket on so maybe that just pushed me over the edge.

I'd think buying a crib should be done at a better store but that's just me. I'd be afraid that any cheapo ones would be potential death traps:wacko: I don't think DH and I will be buying one ourselves though until after my 20 week scan for fear of jinxing things. Plus we're in the process of moving anyway so would be silly to buy anything big until after our big move next weekend.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Oh my goodness I am soooo hungry today! I sat down for breakfast and I had 3 pieces of French toast, half a watermelon, and two glasses of orange juice. I was still hungry to the point of my stomach growling so I had a leftover burrito from last night's dinner. I've finished that and I swear as I'm sitting here I'm still so hungry it feels like I haven't eaten a thing! &#128514;


----------



## ajarvis

Kat both my boys used the same drop side crib :p Walmart brand too. This one I am thinking better quality because I want a convertible one so it needs to last super long. 

I looked at the reviews and it has great reviews from what I can find, but since there's still 5.5 mnths til baby I don't want to rush. Want to get a super deal!


----------



## Lost7

3 sleeps until I know, Pink or Blue. 

Still undecided if I am going to tell the world or just keep it to myself until the birth. 16 weeks today and still throwing up, man I am so done with sickness.


----------



## ajarvis

Exciting lost! I can't remember if you said you were hoping for either? Hope your sickness passes. Doesn't it know it's 2nd tri already! Lol.

OMG ladies. Went to Denny's for lunch after my workout and had 2 blueberry pancakes with strawberries topped with whipped cream, and icing. Scrambled eggs. Sausages. Hashbrowns. It's 5 hours later and I'm still stuffed :p


----------



## Lost7

Hoping for a little girl to complete my family, pretty sure it's a little girl. Already bought pink items. :) 

I'm tracking my weight closely and I've lost another 2 lb so happy with that. I'm not being as sick as I was but yes, it's second trimester it can go away now! :)


----------



## KatO79

Good luck on your scan Lost :flower:

Glad some ladies seemed to have gotten over MS, I'm on my 15th week and still have sick spells :wacko: Had one yesterday as I hadn't eaten enough for breakfast and the constant bending up and down to pack my clothes (or throw some in the Salvation Army bag) ended up in me needing to have a head-in-toilet moment. But I think on the whole it is getting better so hopefully it's soon gone. They do say MS can last up to 16-18 weeks so that 12 week thing is a bit of a myth although I'm sure for some it does stop around there.

Still haven't heard back from our friend and his new wife in Spain (our friend is Danish but married a Mexican woman after a very short time period of knowing her over the internet and moved to Mexico, they got divorced a few years later but then he met another Mexican that he married last year after a longer courtship) about our pregnancy news. He BTW knew we were having issues conceiving and would be doing assisted conception. DH wrote him an email about 2 weeks ago and no response so he tried sending him an SMS a couple of days ago and nothing yet. So weird. We also thought to mention it because they're planning on visiting us (plus of course his family) in September and our friend was talking about going to a heavy metal/rock concert with us and I can't do that at about 8 months pregnant, especially not any really hard metal music ones as people get rowdy and push and shove and most especially if there's a mosh pit:wacko:


----------



## Lost7

Thank you Kat :flower: 

Hopefully your MS dies down soon, I'm 16+1 and still throwing up, not every day but most days... I'm so done with it! :cry:


----------



## lady3

Lost and Kat I feel for you! I was sick the entire 9 months I was pregnant with my son. Was pretty horrible. By the end, I had lanky hair, my nails were really soft and breakable and I ended up with a lot of cavities from all the acid. My doctor had refused to give me the medicine in the beginning as he didn't feel right giving a pregnant woman meds. Then I kept telling myself it would have to ease up, and so never pushed the medicine thing. If you can get the medicine though, get it! Hopefully it will help you. 

On a positive, at the end of it, I had the most mellow, easy-going baby in the world. I never struggled to get him to sleep and he was great at feeding right away. I think it was nature evening itself out for the rough 9 months I had just been through! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I don't have an inkling what this this baby is at all. I had pretty strong intuition for the last 2 (and they ended up being correct) but I keep going back and forth on what I'm having now.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lady3, sorry to hear you struggled with sickness. I am so impatient for Wednesday, 2 sleeps now. Just want the wait to be over. 

Am I right again or am I wrong for the second time? We'll have to wait and see, although I am not 100% sure I will be sharing the news with anyone. If that's the case, the friend going with me will be sworn to secrecy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lady: I hope that the fact I haven't had a rough go of it doesn't mean I'm about to have Rosemary's Baby LOL! I rationalize it as I spent 3.5 years (38 cycles struggling to conceive), 3 failed FSH/IUI cycles, over a year of Femara induction, one MC, so many CPs I actually have lost count... so I feel like that was my suffering and that's why this kid is taking it easy on me! 

@ajarvis: I had those same pancakes from Denny's (OK, after two weeks I had to go back for a second round because they were AMAZING). Only I sub the hashbrowns for a fruit cup, haha you know, to try to make it "healthier" :) 

@Lost: I hope you get the little girl you want. I only found out so early because of the DNA testing for my "advanced maternal age" and we've only told my single best friend. Not even my mom, this being her first grand is acting like she might die from the waiting. It's pretty funny, actually. Do you have a particular reason to hold back the information? I am super private offline, I just know the minute we tell people if it's team blue or pink, then they will want to know what we are thinking about calling him/ her, etc. and then more and more and more. This has taken so much work and so much time that we are enjoying just keeping it as much ours for a bit as we can. 

OMFG... I'm working from home today, less than 2 miles away from a Denny's. I will not go for more pancakes, I won't! I have self-control!


----------



## twinkie2

Wow, I wish I was near a Dennys!! Yummmmm!! I think I finally felt a little wiggle/flutter the other day! 

Clandestine-My DH found out gender for our first but I didn't. It drove me nuts how much my MIL kept trying to get him to tell her because she HAD to know. I didn't want to know and I think had someone else known before me I'd have been so upset! I hate when people do that as not all that long ago no one ever knew what they were having, so why do some people have to act so ridiculous if you don't find out now, grr, sorry pet peeve of mine. I think each parent can decide whats right for them and if everyone knowing as well is also right. The pressure for sex and names while you are pregnant is just ridiculous. I'm all for keeping it to myself as I don't like lots of attention :) I didn't want to tell people we were even pregnant yet, but as I've got a belly I figured it'd be easier (plus I wouldn't have to listen to family asking if they could tell yet :dohh:) I don't blame you at all if you keep it to yourself!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, twinkie! It's so good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't want everyone all over them. I keep joking that the only people I want "all up in my uterus" are Hubster, because he helped put it there and my doctors, who we are paying to be there. We had a name for girl and boy already picked out, it's what happens when you have more than three years to think about it, I guess? So we know what it is and we know its name, we just don't want to discuss it (or hear people's opinions about it). 

You also have some sort of amazing strength to not ask him! I think I needed to know, because it's my body, but when it's in other people's bodies, I don't mind not knowing.


----------



## Lost7

ClandestineTX, I was supposed to find out at least 4 weeks ago. I just couldn't provide the specimen at home. 
With regards withholding the gender, this is my last pregnancy. With each and every pregnancy (bar firstborn) I found out at 16 weeks and always told everyone. I think it would be rather nice to keep it to myself. I'm not an overly private person (hence the reason I have my own YouTube channel lol), but I just feel this is my last child. There's no real reason for others to know, I am buying the baby bottles, planning the nursery etc. 



16 hours 31 minutes.. :shock: :haha:


----------



## KatO79

Wow it's odd because we've had _no_ issues when telling people we're Team :yellow: all the way. Even my toxic mother seems to be fine with it! DH's grandmother asked him over the phone if we were going to find out the sex/gender but he told her we wanted to wait until birth and she let it be. Everyone seems pretty accepting of our decision to let it be a surprise until baby comes. 

Clandestine and twinkie, maybe it would've been easier if you hadn't/didn't know(n) or maybe just fibbed and told people you wanted to be Team :yellow: all the way? I'd say if people are being a nuisance about it, maybe just shut them down saying that is _your_ decision and don't wish to discuss it any further and then change the subject?


----------



## twinkie2

Yes Kat, I think we should have fibbed and said team yellow, I agree most people are very accepting of that. But because DH knew, everyone else seemed to think they had a right as grandma, uncle, whatever, that they should know too!

Clandestine-you give me a lot more credit than I deserve!! I totally asked lots, but DH knew deep down I wanted the surprise so he never gave in and I'm so grateful he didn't!

I am actually considering finding out, dh wants it a surprise this time and I think if I do find out I will just tell everyone we are team yellow so that they don't pester me! it's looking like there's a good chance he won't be able to attend the gender scan so even though he knows I want to find out, I can tease him and say did I or didn't I? Plus it will help with potential oopsie slips! Although I've already tried to get in the habit of going back and forth on he/she to help cover my butt!


----------



## ClandestineTX

AH, Kat, I think you are correct! The issue, for sure, is that WE KNOW. And they know that we know. I've already wasted half my day reading things about gender neutral parenting and, for us, we want kids that feel free to like that they like without being stuffed in a box. That being said, we aren't comfortable hiding what they are once they are here or encouraging them to try the opposite identity, because (to us) that's farther than we are comfortable going. Or more appropriately, too much work. We aren't those extremes and maybe I'll relax a bit more after our scan on the 5th of May (anatomy scan) and I have more confidence about the overall health.


----------



## Lost7

13 hours 44 minutes... eeek :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been on much. I live in Ecuador, and as I am sure you've all heard on the news there was a massive 7.8 earthquake on Saturday. It was felt strongly where I live but thankfully no damage here and we are ok. However, all of the coastal region of the country is left completely destroyed and devastated. I have been trying to do my best these past few days to gather donations and volunteering to sort donations, and I've been busy trying to help with what I can.


----------



## Lost7

I hadn't heard, sorry. It's nice you're doing your bit to help the devastation of the coastal areas though. 

Less than 12 hours now and since it's now gone midnight, I can safely say I'm going to find out the gender* TODAY. *


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> AH, Kat, I think you are correct! The issue, for sure, is that WE KNOW. And they know that we know. I've already wasted half my day reading things about gender neutral parenting and, for us, we want kids that feel free to like that they like without being stuffed in a box. That being said, we aren't comfortable hiding what they are once they are here or encouraging them to try the opposite identity, because (to us) that's farther than we are comfortable going. Or more appropriately, too much work. We aren't those extremes and maybe I'll relax a bit more after our scan on the 5th of May (anatomy scan) and I have more confidence about the overall health.

No I'd also think it difficult to hide a child's gender once they're born, especially if you're planning on letting others in the family babysit once in a while. 

I think I was allowed to play with the toys I wanted although me having dinosaurs led my toxic mother into being sure I was a lesbian:dohh: The only thing that was a bit forced on me when I was smaller was wearing frilly dresses and I can't stand them even though my toxic mother claims I wanted to wear them:nope: 

Anyway I definitely am not into going into the whole gender thing myself. My ex-SIL (the one that was married to DH's older brother) did that with her son and daughter, she even panicked when the son for a while wanted to play with dolls because she's a bit homophobic and was afraid it meant he would "end up" gay:dohh: The son was definitely encouraged to play with boy stuff and "be a boy" while the daughter has been encouraged to be a girly girl and play with dolls, do "girly things" and being called "princess" by her mother. Although I hate to say my ex-SIL isn't unusual here although maybe on the more extreme side. DH and I, if we're e.g. having a girl, aren't going to be pushing her in the "princess" direction and she's going to be allowed to play with what she wants and once she's a cretain age wear what she wants to wear, even if it isn't "girl colors."




borr.dg.baby said:


> Hey everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been on much. I live in Ecuador, and as I am sure you've all heard on the news there was a massive 7.8 earthquake on Saturday. It was felt strongly where I live but thankfully no damage here and we are ok. However, all of the coastal region of the country is left completely destroyed and devastated. I have been trying to do my best these past few days to gather donations and volunteering to sort donations, and I've been busy trying to help with what I can.

So sorry borr, I hadn't heard that but DH and I have been super busy with getting our new house ready and packing so we're ready to move this weekend so haven't been keeping up with recent events very much:nope: So great you're helping others and you're ok!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Lost good luck today for your scan ...

I get so excited when you ladies are so excited and already looking at things to buy for when baby comes ... I too look at things but Im trying my best to hold off until we find out the gender ... my DH is not sure whether he wants to wait until end of May until we find out or to go at 16 weeks ... we'll see

I went at 22weeks with my DD and even that time they had a hard time getting it right and we ended up remaining team yellow ...

sorry to Kat and Lost on still feeling sick ... im still feeling sick too and yesterday when me and DH went shopping for maternity pants for me I was very sick and dizzy and couldn't wait to get home ... I was sick with my DD until 18weeks so Im waiting until then to feel better

Im already struggling to sleep at night and sleep well during the day but of course cant do that while Im at work ... 

Borr Im glad you and your family are ok ...sending prayers to your nation ... 

Ajarvis did you tell work? sorry if you posted it already I still need to go back and read everyone's updates


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx


----------



## KatO79

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx


So, so sorry Midnight :hugs::hugs:


----------



## c beary83

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx

I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lady3

Borr I've been watching the devastation on the news. So great of you to be able to help. I grew up in California and am very well-versed on earthquakes and have been through quite a few big ones. I hope your friends and family are all safe. 

Midnight- I'm sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself. 

Lost- hope the scan went well!

We found out with our first but not with our second. I can't believe how many people have an opinion of if you should even find out or not. Total judgment thrown at your for staying team yellow or finding out. You can't win. We're still undecided if we'll find out or not, but am pretty sure we will. I have 2 weeks to go until my detailed scan to make sure all is well and I can't wait. I'm still hiding it from work as don't want to tell them if things aren't ok. It's definitely getting harder and I may have to come clean next week if I can't hide my bump anymore. I'm very happy the weather has still been pretty lousy- much easier to hide under big coats and scarves!


----------



## Lost7

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx

Sorry to hear this, shall I put you down under angels?


----------



## imaginary8x

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx

So sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Does anyone besides me know what they're having yet?


----------



## imaginary8x

Lost7 said:


> Does anyone besides me know what they're having yet?

I don't find out till next month, but from what I've seen on the gender prediction part of the forum corgankidd is having a girl.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lost7 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Just popping by to say i am out ladies. Good luck all xx
> 
> Sorry to hear this, shall I put you down under angels?Click to expand...

Yes please xxx thanks all


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lost7 said:


> Does anyone besides me know what they're having yet?

I know!


----------



## KatO79

What was the result Lost:flower:

AFM I won't have my next scan until somewhere between 19-21 weeks (I'm about 15½ weeks now). Haven't even heard when it'll be but they probably won't contact me until about 2 weeks before with the date and time. I'm remaining on team :yellow: anyway so it'll be only to check baby's health and see that everything is still on track. 

BTW am I the only one that's going to be Team :yellow: all the way to birth?


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat Lost is also team yellow LOL

Im not sure if I want to find out but my DH wants to know ...


----------



## c beary83

I'm team :yellow: and looking forward to a nice surprise (although boys run in hubby's family so it will be a surprise if it's a girl :haha:)


----------



## KatO79

Blessed I believe Lost was at her gender scan yesterday so she knows what gender she's having although she hasn't told us yet. I was also thinking Team :yellow: all the way, right until birth, as in even DH and I won't know until baby comes.

c beary so you won't be finding out the gender until you give birth?


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes she knows but is remaining team yellow to the world we will only find out when she gives birth


----------



## Blessedbaby

I passed my first lot of assignments ... second lot submitted, then I can start prepping for the exams ... I will be just over 20 weeks when I sit down to write ... so glad Im coping cause I was really worried about this since our company is paying and I would've been liable to pay back if I dropped out... phew


----------



## ajarvis

clandestine - what a hard thing to resist. There are Denny's everywhere here. But for the 4 of us to go eat it's kind of expensive cause my oldest eats as much as an adult.

Twinkie - I don't think I could manage keeping it a surprise - especially buying blankets, and setting up the nursery etc!

Borr - wow! Glad you're ok. All these quakes are crazy!

Blessed - Yes I finally did ha. I didn't "announce" it as it's not really my thing, but I told my team lead. All good! Worried for nothing :)

So sorry midnight :hugs:

Lost I won't know what I'm having until May 12th! tick. tick. tick...

AFM Planning a trip to Arizona in June. I think I'm mental! It's going to be crazy hot! So I'm going to have to go shopping for some summer clothes sooner than later. Also volunteering for my sons zoo field trip next month that will be alot of walking. Definitely keeping busy now that I'm feeling better. Off to the gym tonight for body pump and hopefully a run in the AM. Except I'm also workign 14 hours tomorrow so BOOOOOOO and on top of that have to work saturday :(


----------



## Lost7

Yep, you're right. I know what I'm having but that's because I am planning the nursery, buying clothes, etc. I kinda need to know. I've always told others when I've found out so for my last pregnancy, I'll keep you all in suspense. 

Interested to know if there are any other Low Lying Placentas on our thread, or Placenta Previas.. 

I'm in for a tense 4 week wait now to grade mine. :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

I had a low placenta last time, but it went away on it's own no problem. No mention so far :)


----------



## Lost7

ajarvis said:


> I had a low placenta last time, but it went away on it's own no problem. No mention so far :)

Let me guess, yours was anterior?


----------



## Unicornwoman

I'm team yellow all the way! I can't wait to be surprised on the big day!

I think I felt my first kicks?! At first I thought it was gas, but when it kept happening....it feels like a butterfly is trapped in my lower belly! Lol! This is cool!

I don't fee it all the time though...just occasionally. Is that normal?


----------



## Blessedbaby

unicorn its normal yes ... for now it will only be random kicks or flutters

that's good ajarvis at least now work knows ... good luck with that trip Im so happy its going to be winter that time I don't like being pregnant in summer ... LOL

AFM 15 weeks today still feeling sick sometimes ... and I have major reflux issues ...


----------



## Lost7

I'm a busy mum and only ever notice the kicks at night time. When I've shut the computer down and lying in bed, ready to go to sleep.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Just saw this Owlet Smart Sock on Facebook. It looks pretty cool. It's a little sock that goes on baby's foot and has a sensor that detects his/her heart rate and blood oxygen levels. If either gets too low it sounds an alarm. It connects via app to smartphones too. I think I might have to get one...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Just looked it up, think that's the first item going on my registry!


----------



## emicakess

Hi everyone :) I'm due October 13th! Well i think. I was due October 16th, then baby was measuring 3 days agead at my 10 week ultrasound. Would that make my due date October 13th? Haha anyway, I'm happy to have found this group! This will be baby #2 and my DD will be 26 months


----------



## Lost7

*emicakess* - Welcome to the group. I'll add your EDD as 13th. :flower:

17 weeks tomorrow for me, gah! Only a 3 week wait to find out what's going on with the placenta.


----------



## Laroawan

Just popping in to let you all know I'm in the December group now as I had a mc back in February. H&H 9 months ladies.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks for letting me know, I will update Page 1. Wishing you luck for this pregnancy.


----------



## ajarvis

Hey Lost. I don't think it was anterior. That never came up in any discussion so I don't think so. And I felt him from 16 or 17 weeks on.


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome emicakes 

how's everyone doing?

Im still being sick and I hate being so sick


----------



## MissCassie

Im generally starting to feel alot better and starting to get some energy back! Woohoo and go for our gender scan on the 3rd of may so 8 more sleeps.. so excited.


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's great MissCassie cant wait to hear if you team blue or pink ...

I only have my gender scan at the end of May


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with your gender scans ladies. Don't forget to update me (if you're telling the world that is) so I can update the :yellow: on Page 1.
I'll be updating mine as soon as I've revealed the gender as I found out last Wednesday. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

miss cassie I'm feeling physically better, but if I'm tired in any way I'm an emotional wreck. 

I have my gender scan in two weeks - May 12th. Will be revealing all then :)

I worked 13 hours of over time this weekend. Only one day off. Still tired. Otherwise doing good and counting down until done work.


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes I will be revealing to your guys and the world LOL

oh ajarvis hope u get some more rest ... 

Im ok today *touchwood* ...


----------



## lady3

Welcome Emicakes!

Laraowan I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Wishing you all the best for this pregnancy. 

Sorry Lost- I don't have any experience of placenta previa, but I know a lot of ladies who have and it was ok for them. The only thing it affected was one friend who's didn't move up into the correct position and so she couldn't have the home birth she wanted. Other I know they all resolved themselves. I hope yours does too!

I have my sister-in-law's birthday party this weekend. It's a 2 day affair. Friday I'm going to lunch with her and my mother-in-law and I'm sure there will be wine. Saturday night, we're going to dinner with a large group of friends and again, I'll have to hide both the small bump and the fact I'm not drinking. Also, the fact that I'm still exhausted doesn't help me trying to stay up late and be cheerful. We don't want to tell my sil until after next week's appointment to see if all is ok, but I'm afraid we might have to. Feeling pretty torn about telling her and getting her excited in case it's not ok :(


----------



## lady3

Forgot to say I'm waddling like crazy today! Look like I'm at least 8 months pregnant with this walk. My tailbone is killing me today though. I hope this isn't the start of this pain already! I spend most of my time walking around to various schools for my job and it might just send me in traction.


----------



## Lost7

Lady3 - Thanks hun. Good luck hiding it this weekend, 2 days is an awfully long time. I'm so glad I'm not the only one waddling already. :haha: :oops:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you all for your kind words on the earthquake. Things are normalizing around here. I had some rooms in my house painted and my daughter had an asthma allergic reaction to the paint so we had to move to in laws for a week, that was fun! :haha:

I have my gender scan on friday! I can't wait! Send some "open up your legs baby!" vibes my way! :winkwink:

I hope you are all feeling better. I have been miserable with pelvic pain from like 8 weeks, was not expecting it to start this soon (didn't start until 30ish weeks last time). I can't do much during the day and by night time I just cry to my DH to give me a massage. Specifically hurts my butt cheeks. :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

good luck hiding it lady3! I've been asked at work twice now by people who didn't know before that I was pregnant lol. Guess there's no hiding it here :p

Just booked a trip to Arizona today! Going to be a hot vacation in June. Now the joy of securing passports lol


----------



## lady3

Ajarvis- good luck on the trip to Arizona. I hope you have lots of a/c and a pool! What will you be doing there? 

Borr- good to hear things are getting back to normal. I totally feel you on the butt pain today! I'm hoping mine is a temporary thing.


----------



## Lost7

Wish me luck, I have my Foetal Echocardiogram tomorrow. 
Extremely nervous - my DD1 was born with a Congenital Heart Defect so I am always offered Foetal Echo's at 17 weeks. 

I'm also hoping the sonographer can examine the placentas location whilst there - I do believe she is a Obstetrician.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ajarvis said:


> good luck hiding it lady3! I've been asked at work twice now by people who didn't know before that I was pregnant lol. Guess there's no hiding it here :p
> 
> Just booked a trip to Arizona today! Going to be a hot vacation in June. Now the joy of securing passports lol

Your photo made me think your were from the USA! I am also crazy enough to book a summer trip, but Europe in July (actually leaving the Texas heat, ROFL).


----------



## ajarvis

lady3 said:


> Ajarvis- good luck on the trip to Arizona. I hope you have lots of a/c and a pool! What will you be doing there?
> 
> Borr- good to hear things are getting back to normal. I totally feel you on the butt pain today! I'm hoping mine is a temporary thing.

My inlaws have a ranch so we'll be hanging out there for most of it. Also taking the kids to Disney Land at the beginning. So will be a busy trip.



ClandestineTX said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> good luck hiding it lady3! I've been asked at work twice now by people who didn't know before that I was pregnant lol. Guess there's no hiding it here :p
> 
> Just booked a trip to Arizona today! Going to be a hot vacation in June. Now the joy of securing passports lol
> 
> Your photo made me think your were from the USA! I am also crazy enough to book a summer trip, but Europe in July (actually leaving the Texas heat, ROFL).Click to expand...

Leaving the heat sounds good lol. I'm from Calgary Alberta. What makes it look like the USA? - Curious lol

The HEARTBURN today is killing me!!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck this weekend Lady

good luck for you scan today Lost

Ajarvis good luck with sorting your passports 

oh no borr hope she is fine now

oh the waddle I have been having tailbone pain since Monday LOL my whole left leg sometimes goes numb with it ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

does anyone know where Kat079 is? hope she is ok


----------



## ClandestineTX

ajarvis said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> good luck hiding it lady3! I've been asked at work twice now by people who didn't know before that I was pregnant lol. Guess there's no hiding it here :p
> 
> Just booked a trip to Arizona today! Going to be a hot vacation in June. Now the joy of securing passports lol
> 
> Your photo made me think your were from the USA! I am also crazy enough to book a summer trip, but Europe in July (actually leaving the Texas heat, ROFL).Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving the heat sounds good lol. I'm from Calgary Alberta. What makes it look like the USA? - Curious lol
> 
> The HEARTBURN today is killing me!!!!Click to expand...

It's the outfit, you would fit in better than I do here in Texas!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Blessed baby. 

Not heard off Kat for a while either, hope she's okay too. :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Blessedbaby said:


> does anyone know where Kat079 is? hope she is ok

This thread seems to have died quite a bit. But I hope so too.



ClandestineTX said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> good luck hiding it lady3! I've been asked at work twice now by people who didn't know before that I was pregnant lol. Guess there's no hiding it here :p
> 
> Just booked a trip to Arizona today! Going to be a hot vacation in June. Now the joy of securing passports lol
> 
> Your photo made me think your were from the USA! I am also crazy enough to book a summer trip, but Europe in July (actually leaving the Texas heat, ROFL).Click to expand...
> 
> Leaving the heat sounds good lol. I'm from Calgary Alberta. What makes it look like the USA? - Curious lol
> 
> The HEARTBURN today is killing me!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's the outfit, you would fit in better than I do here in Texas!Click to expand...

Ah. Lol. It goes really well in Calgary too. :p but that was specifically at Stampede which is a big cowboy event. Although people dress like that year round here too


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im 16 weeks today ... whoop whoop

Ajarvis I know what you mean about it being quite around here I just wish everyone could come back again


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations on being 16 weeks!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Lost ...


----------



## Lost7

Is anyone else having problems getting comfortable at night? I am always awake until gone 2am and really struggling with tiredness at the moment.


----------



## Blessedbaby

nope but I do wake a lot at night to pee and to toss and turn and to check if my toddler is still ok ... and then just before I have to wake for work is when I really go into deep sleep and before I know it the alarm goes off


----------



## ClandestineTX

OMFG the peeing... I woke up at least 4 times last night.


----------



## Blessedbaby

ja and its suppose to get better in second tri but it doesn't


----------



## Lost7

Haha! This is one pregnancy I'm not peeing 24/7 and it's shocking. Sometimes I will wake for the toilet during the night, but often enough I sleep right through. 

That's when I eventually get off to sleep.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm up peeing too! And some nights pelvic pain gets me too! 

I wanted to update on my gender scan! We are just so excited!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lost7

A little boy? Congratulations! I'll update your :yellow: on Page 1. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Borr!

I'm not peeing overly much at night. Just once or twice. But during the day it's ridiculous lol

This was like the longest week in the world. So glad it's friday night. Movie night for the boys and I :D


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies,

Sorry I'm so late but hope it's ok to join, I've only just found this thread! I'm due October 28th with my second x


----------



## lady3

I'm peeing through the night too! Well, actually 24 hours a day. At night it's the worst though as I wake to pee then stay up for a couple of hours as anxiety tends to creep in then for me. I usually go back to sleep just before my or my husband's alarms go off. 

Borr huge congratulation. How exciting you know and can now go out and shop!

Bubbles welcome! How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## bubbles82

Hi lady!

I've not been feeling too bad so far thanks, just mega tired, slight nausea here and there which seems to have pretty much gone now, and other than that just the whole pregnancy anxiety thing! I've had three previous losses and have had bleeds quite often this time due to a SCH so fishing the whole thing quite worrying, but as far as I know everything is still OK in there!


----------



## lady3

bubbles82 said:


> Hi lady!
> 
> I've not been feeling too bad so far thanks, just mega tired, slight nausea here and there which seems to have pretty much gone now, and other than that just the whole pregnancy anxiety thing! I've had three previous losses and have had bleeds quite often this time due to a SCH so fishing the whole thing quite worrying, but as far as I know everything is still OK in there!

Wow. I'm sorry to hear of your other losses. I had a mmc in December and this pregnancy I too had a SCH. I bled constantly from weeks 9-13 and at my 12 week scan the hematoma was still there. I haven't bled since the 13th week though so I'm hoping it's now reabsorbed itself. Im hoping the bleeding stops for you. It's not only a stress, but a total pain too. I was constantly worried I'd be leaking everywhere, and never have I wanted a bath more than when I couldn't have it!


----------



## Lost7

Hi bubbles82! :wave: I'll add you down for the 28th October hun. 

I'm sorry you've experienced 3 losses, I had 3 last year but I've had 9 in total. Worrying in pregnancy is completely normal, I worry the whole way through, even when they're born and in your arms - you probably still will be worrying! 

Glad you've found us. Any idea what you're having or when you're going to find out?


----------



## c beary83

Hi bubbles :hi: I think I remember you from one of the loss threads.

Well I've had a scare today, woke up to bright red blood :cry:

Spent the whole day at the hospital. Baby is fine - heard hb and I've been feeling him move.

This is my third incident of bleeding so MW had a look at my cervix and I've got erosion of the cervix! Not as bad as it sounds- it's like a graze on the cervix due to pregnancy hormones. She said it's nothing to worry about and won't harm baby. Just annoying for me as it means I'm likely to have more bleeding. Feeling a bit sore from the examination but glad I've got a reason for it and baby seems ok


----------



## MissCassie

So excited for tomorrow!! Gender scan :)

Pink or Blue? That is the question.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with your gender scan.

I'm revealing next Saturday and I'm excited about that.


----------



## ajarvis

welcome bubbles!

Cbeary at least they can tell you why you're bleeding! That's good. 

MissCassie can't wait to hear the results of your scan :)

I haven't felt much movement. It's disheartening. But I have my anatomy scan next week. I've felt some rolling type movement. But that's all. My boobs are officially bigger though haha


----------



## Lost7

:happydance: for bigger boobs! 

I'm noticing movement once the children are in bed and I'm relaxing in the evenings. Some times I notice it during the day too. Last night I literally had my bottom kicked from the inside. :haha:

18 days until my Anomaly scan. :happydance:


----------



## lady3

Ajarvis I was feeling a lot of movement over the last few weeks. However over the last 3 days, I've hardly felt a thing, if anything. It's very disheartening as it was keeping me very positive that all was well. I have my detailed scan on Wednesday and am now very nervous about it, where I hadn't been before. 

I hope you get some good, big kicks soon (but secretly I'm glad I'm not the only one who's not feeling much) ;)


----------



## ajarvis

lost my fiance is definitely very happy about the bigger boobs haha.

lady I get that. I keep reading about all the people that are not feeling movement going ok. This is good lol. I felt both my boys earlier! 

10 days until my anatomy scan..... can't come soon enough!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Welcome bubbles!

Congrats borr on your LB ...

Ah c beary Im glad they could tell you what the problem is ...

good luck MissCassie

Lost we cant wait to hear LOL

Ajarvis I also don't feel much movement more rolling than kicking and also not everyday and very random 

My DH was in an accident on Saturday but luckily only got away with a scratch on his hand and some back and hip pain. And it my weekend couldn't get any worse my DD fell on her arm while playing with my nephews, but she also luckily didn't break it only bruised it. So my weekend was spent taking care of 2 patients LOL

My DH has a follow-up with the DR today to check how his pain is but he has been feeling much better since yesterday ...


----------



## c beary83

My movement is on/off. I've felt more rolling too. 

Felt loads last week then nothing for about three days which scared me. The movement started up again today :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

I had a massive brown blood bleed today - by far the biggest yet during this pregnancy. I used the doppler and actually felt the movement under the probe. 
Although I didn't pick the HB up for long I am reassured. Those kicks and punches were very strong to be felt on the outside.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Blessedbaby- glad DH is ok! Hope they both start feeling better soon! 

Cbeary sorry you are bleeding but glad you know why now!

MissCassie we are waiting! 

Lost the bleeding probably is from your placenta right? Glad you could hear baby 

I haven't felt any movement yet. With my DD I felt her at like 20 weeks and this time I have an anterior placenta so I am not expecting to feel anything any time soon :cry:

Thank you everyone for your well wishes on my DS, he's already so spoiled! :cloud9:


----------



## Lost7

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lost the bleeding probably is from your placenta right? Glad you could hear baby
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes on my DS, he's already so spoiled! :cloud9:

Probably not. A foetal echocardiogram last week revealed it's right at the top. I'm waiting for the all clear at the 20 week scan on 20th May. 

I rang the midwives and they told me to rest and 'take it easy' - As a single Mother I just laughed at them. :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Welcome bubbles!
> 
> Congrats borr on your LB ...
> 
> Ah c beary Im glad they could tell you what the problem is ...
> 
> good luck MissCassie
> 
> Lost we cant wait to hear LOL
> 
> Ajarvis I also don't feel much movement more rolling than kicking and also not everyday and very random
> 
> My DH was in an accident on Saturday but luckily only got away with a scratch on his hand and some back and hip pain. And it my weekend couldn't get any worse my DD fell on her arm while playing with my nephews, but she also luckily didn't break it only bruised it. So my weekend was spent taking care of 2 patients LOL
> 
> My DH has a follow-up with the DR today to check how his pain is but he has been feeling much better since yesterday ...

Yikes that's quite the weekend. Silver lining at least they're ok.



Lost7 said:


> I had a massive brown blood bleed today - by far the biggest yet during this pregnancy. I used the doppler and actually felt the movement under the probe.
> Although I didn't pick the HB up for long I am reassured. Those kicks and punches were very strong to be felt on the outside.

How reassuring to feel baby. That's what I can't wait for! I remember anxiously waiting with my youngest too after feeling my oldest nice and strong at 17 weeks.



borr.dg.baby said:


> Blessedbaby- glad DH is ok! Hope they both start feeling better soon!
> 
> Cbeary sorry you are bleeding but glad you know why now!
> 
> MissCassie we are waiting!
> 
> Lost the bleeding probably is from your placenta right? Glad you could hear baby
> 
> I haven't felt any movement yet. With my DD I felt her at like 20 weeks and this time I have an anterior placenta so I am not expecting to feel anything any time soon :cry:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes on my DS, he's already so spoiled! :cloud9:

I'm starting to wonder i I have an anterior placenta as well because being my third I was expecting to feel more sooner!

I hit 12000 steps for the first time in weeks today lol. All because of the walk to the corner store for ice cream haha - that's what we ate for dinner. Totally worth it. My resting heart rate seems to have increased in the last couple days too. Wonder how that's related to baby's growth. Also waiting for anatomy scan next Thursday so this week seems to be crawling! My boys are going to their dads tomorrow so it will go even slower.............


----------



## KatO79

Hi everyone, sorry for my absence. The move went fine but unfortunately we won't have internet access until 2-3 weeks. Apparently there was a misunderstanding so the previous owner's net was cancelled instead of us taking it over:dohh: So will be using my mobile in the meantime which I hate:nope:

Was at my 1st midwife appointment yesterday which went well:happydance: My uterus is measuring as it should and I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the 1st time which was amazing:cloud9: DH wasn't with me since I found out about the appointment a bit last minute due to our internet issues :dohh: But he garantees coming to my anatomy scan on May 23rd:thumbup: Next midwife appointment is June 2nd.

I'll do my best to try and catch up with everyone ASAP :flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat Im glad you're ok ... hope you get the internet service sorted out quickly


----------



## ClandestineTX

Agreed, Kat, glad to hear all is well!

No movement here yet :( But I do have a definite muscular lump starting that I can feel, not showing yet.

@ajarvis, my scan is tomorrow! And it feels like it's never going to be here!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for your scan Clandestine:flower:

As for movement I think I do feel something although not 100% sure as it's my 1st pregnancy. But I have heard many 1st time pregnant women first feel movement around 20 weeks.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan Clandestine ...


----------



## MissCassie

My scan got pushed back to this friday...
They called me about 3hrs before the scan to advise me that the sonographer had to go to the hospital apparently.. so 2:30 on friday ia gender scan day! Hopefully bubs behaves and shows the goods.


----------



## lady3

Hi all. 

Lost I hope the bleeding has stopped. I had a random day of spotting the other night but all has been well since. I hope it's nothing serious. 

Kat glad to see you back! Great you got to hear the baby's heartbeat and that everything looks good. It's such a relief, isn't it?

Ajarvis- hooray for 12000 steps and ice cream for dinner. Your corner shop must be miles away! Mines literally 50 steps away from my front door, so a walk to get ice cream would not give me the same results ;) However, I walk throughout most of my work day from location to location so end up walking over 15000 on my working days (non-working days are a whole other matter!). 

Clandestine- I'm feeling a little hard bump too, but it's under my "layer of protection". I definitely have a bump but can still hide it under the right clothes- barely. 

MissCassie- Friday is almost here! So hard to have to wait longer. Can't wait to hear what you're having. 

I had my detailed scan today and an amnio. I decided to go for the amnio in the end because I need to know at this point. I'm now on bed rest for the next 24 hours and being very lazy! Will have tomorrow off work too, however my kids' school is closed for voting so I'll have them around for a bit until my mil can come take them out. The scan showed the baby still has a a fast heartbeat but there were no other soft markers that caused the doctor concern. I'll find out the results of the amnio on Monday. I'll stay under the care of the high-risk consultant for the time being, so my next scan will be on the 1st of June with him. I'll probably find out the gender then. It just wasn't the right moment to do it today as I was too nervous.


----------



## Lost7

Kat, Glad the move went well although what a headache having to use your mobile phones and your internet being cut off. :( 

Lady3, Thank you. I haven't bled since. It just seems so on and off. I hope to get some closure and answers at my 20 week scan.
I'm glad your detailed scan and amnio went well. Enjoy being lazy. Roll on 1st June for your next scan and I hope you can find out the gender. :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for my absence. The move went fine but unfortunately we won't have internet access until 2-3 weeks. Apparently there was a misunderstanding so the previous owner's net was cancelled instead of us taking it over:dohh: So will be using my mobile in the meantime which I hate:nope:
> 
> Was at my 1st midwife appointment yesterday which went well:happydance: My uterus is measuring as it should and I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the 1st time which was amazing:cloud9: DH wasn't with me since I found out about the appointment a bit last minute due to our internet issues :dohh: But he garantees coming to my anatomy scan on May 23rd:thumbup: Next midwife appointment is June 2nd.
> 
> I'll do my best to try and catch up with everyone ASAP :flower:

Glad everything went well! May 23rd is not that far away!!



lady3 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Lost I hope the bleeding has stopped. I had a random day of spotting the other night but all has been well since. I hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> Kat glad to see you back! Great you got to hear the baby's heartbeat and that everything looks good. It's such a relief, isn't it?
> 
> Ajarvis- hooray for 12000 steps and ice cream for dinner. Your corner shop must be miles away! Mines literally 50 steps away from my front door, so a walk to get ice cream would not give me the same results ;) However, I walk throughout most of my work day from location to location so end up walking over 15000 on my working days (non-working days are a whole other matter!).
> 
> Clandestine- I'm feeling a little hard bump too, but it's under my "layer of protection". I definitely have a bump but can still hide it under the right clothes- barely.
> 
> MissCassie- Friday is almost here! So hard to have to wait longer. Can't wait to hear what you're having.
> 
> I had my detailed scan today and an amnio. I decided to go for the amnio in the end because I need to know at this point. I'm now on bed rest for the next 24 hours and being very lazy! Will have tomorrow off work too, however my kids' school is closed for voting so I'll have them around for a bit until my mil can come take them out. The scan showed the baby still has a a fast heartbeat but there were no other soft markers that caused the doctor concern. I'll find out the results of the amnio on Monday. I'll stay under the care of the high-risk consultant for the time being, so my next scan will be on the 1st of June with him. I'll probably find out the gender then. It just wasn't the right moment to do it today as I was too nervous.

Lol. I don't know how I did it since I went for a half hour walk today and am only at 7000 lol. Weird. 

Hope you get your amnio results soon. So much waiting in pregnancy.



ClandestineTX said:


> Agreed, Kat, glad to hear all is well!
> 
> No movement here yet :( But I do have a definite muscular lump starting that I can feel, not showing yet.
> 
> @ajarvis, my scan is tomorrow! And it feels like it's never going to be here!

Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow :) I have a hard lump in there too. Which is a good sign. Just would really like some kicks for reassurance!

My lower abdomen is sore and feels heavy. I don't know if that is too early for that to happen at 18.5 weeks? I feel like if it feels like that now 4 months from now will be brutal. I have a full day zoo trip to take my youngest on tomorrow with his school. Wondering if this was a bad idea :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your amnio results Lady ...

Lost not long until you reveal the gender ...I sure cant wait ... 

Last night I had a really hard kick and then nothing after that this morning it just feels like bubbles again ... oh and my boobs has started leaking ... the joys

oh no ajarvis I hope you get some relief ... maybe a belly band?


----------



## KatO79

Lady yes so true! It was great to hear but sad that DH couldn't be there :nope: I don't know if at the hospital they'll also let us hear it or if DH will have to wait until June now:shrug: We'll see. I'm a bit behind so is there any reason you're doing the amnio? Hope it goes well! DH and I didn't need it since our NT scan results were pretty good.

Lost yeah it totally sucks:dohh: I don't know what went wrong there but guess all we can do is wait. It's made inviting people to my birthday party on the 14th at our new house more challenging as DH had to invite people via his personal email while at work since I cant log into my own via my mobile for some reason:shrug: 

Btw how many are using maternity clothes? I think I need maternity pants since my own (especially my jeans) are becoming uncomfortable. Been living in my leggings the past few days now. But don't know if it's a bit early to start, especially since it's my 1st pregnancy?


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have basically been wearing maternity clothes since about 8 weeks ... I don't go near to my jeans ... 

also been wearing a lot of leggings and tops and some jerseys ..


----------



## ClandestineTX

I work in jeans with hospital scrub shirts, so have been ok there. I haven't been able to wear business trousers since March. So I wore maxi skirts instead. Until the meeting I have next week, the location makes skirts a bad idea. So I bought a pair of maternity trousers and since that took all day to shop for and I had to drive all over town for them, I bought two pairs of jeans also. Still wearing my regular jeans for now, hoping for a few more weeks in then, but ready when the others are needed. 

Scan in a few hours!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan ...


----------



## Lost7

Two sleeps until the gender reveal, lol. The children are really excited to share the news with you all. 

I can't believe that we're nearly half way already. About 10 days left until we're 20 weeks. :shock:


----------



## lady3

Kat at my 12 week scan I came back as high risk for trisomy 13. The baby also had a really high heart rate, which is one of the only soft markers at that stage for T13 (and probably what caused me to have the higher risk results). I've been under a specialist consultant since then and had a scan at both 13 weeks and yesterday to check for any other soft markers and to get the amnio to confirm or dismiss the chromosome abnormality. 

I'm very happy to report I got my results back today and all is fine!!! Very very happy and relieved. We can finally tell people!! 

As for maternity clothes, I'm not in them yet, but definitely wearing my looser fitting jeans and clothes. I think now I know all is ok, I'll start looking for some. Ill definitely be ready for them soon. 

Clandestine- best of luck with your scan!


----------



## c beary83

That is such good news lady! Such a relief for you x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Clandestine good luck with your scan! 

Lady glad all came back good! 

I have been wearing maternity clothes since like 4 weeks along! First for bloat, now my pants won't close. Just pants mostly. Shirts I like them lose so not a problem there.


----------



## c beary83

Hope your scan goes well clandestine


----------



## c beary83

My first day at work in maternity clothes - I've just been wearing dresses before


----------



## ajarvis

blessedbaby I hadn't thought of that. But maybe if it gets worse! Today wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Long day. I'm sore and tired, but not horribly so. And my boobs are leaking a bit too. Not enough to need a breast pad or anything like that. But it's starting!

Kat I've been in Maternity clothes for weeks lol. I should post a bump pic soon :p

One more week til anatomy scan! Have a boy name and a possible girl name. Just need to know which one to go with :p


----------



## ajarvis

18 Weeks 5 Days :)
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissCassie

Its a girl!! Im shocked! I thought it was going to be a boy.

We are so excited and cant wait


----------



## Blessedbaby

yay Cassie saw on FB

Lady im glad everything came back clear ... what a relieve now you can start enjoying this pregnancy ... I have my next appt on Monday will update on Tuesday when Im in the office ... 

Lost just one more sleep yay I cant wait ... 

ajarvis u look so cute ...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lady, so glad to hear your amnio results were good! I had a free fetal DNA test at 12 weeks and would have had an amnio if anything was questionable also. 

Congrats on your little girl, Miss Cassie! 

AFM: Anatomy scan was great! All organs and especially brain and heart look good, parts agree with chromosomal report for sex determination. We have a very wiggly one, sometimes looks like me (chilling out or covering face and eyes) or like Hubster (trying to bounce around). 

I am still no change for weight, 18 weeks even today. Though the muscular lump I've been spending time with each morning is definitely my uterus, I haven't felt movement on either side yet. Hoping for a date for my work meeting today or Monday also!


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww clandestine your baby is too cute ... 

good on the weight


----------



## Lost7

Is the poor lady who has had just had a Second Trimester loss on this thread, or purely on FB? :cry: 

One sleep until the reveal.. I lost my friggin cupcake corer didn't I? I've had to hack the cakes middles out! :haha:

Anyone else noticing they're starving but can't actually finish meals? It feels like my stomach has shrunk already lol. Literally, half an hour to an hour later I'm starving hungry again. :haha:

Hope we're all well, glad your scans have gone well ladies.


----------



## Lost7

More gender specific graphics (and codes) added to Page 1. I figured there's a few of us who are finding out about now, so why not.

https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif**

https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif

**https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif**


----------



## borr.dg.baby

good news clandestine! baby is looking cute!


----------



## ajarvis

Awe thanks blessedbaby. Sometimes I feel fat. Sometimes pregnant haha

Clandestine so glad you had an awesome scan :) I haven't felt movement either. 19 weeks tomorrow! kick baby kick lol


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. May is always the busiest time of year for teachers! 

I had a bit of a scare. About a week and a half ago I was admitted to the hospital with food poisoning. Apparently I got it from something I ate in the school cafeteria. I was getting sick constantly and was admitted so they could keep an eye on the baby and keep us hydrated on an IV. Luckily baby's heartbeat stayed strong and it doesn't appear to have affected the pregnancy. Had a check up a week later (Monday) and the HB was found right away, but baby hasn't been moving around as much as last weekend. Hoping he/she has just moved to the back of my uterus or something. I had been feeling strong kicks every day until this week.

I'm definitely in maternity clothes. I've been wearing them for a couple weeks now. I just won't fit into anything else! I've got a pretty prominent baby bump over here.


----------



## MissCassie

Lost7 said:


> More gender specific graphics (and codes) added to Page 1. I figured there's a few of us who are finding out about now, so why not.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif
> 
> **https://i.imgur.com/0h4Zy7Q.gif**
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif
> 
> **https://i.imgur.com/PruQQDM.gif**
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif
> 
> **https://i.imgur.com/ZW27oyZ.gif**

Can you please add :pink: to my name please :)


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Cassie :flower:

Great news Clandestine that everything looks good:thumbup:

Unicorn so glad baby is ok, that must've been scary:hugs:

AFM I've been waking up with a stuffed nose for a while now although it seems to go away after a while when I get up. So annoying:nope: DH and I went to the only place near us that sells maternity clothes which is really a place to buy stuff for baby. They had an extremely small selection so only got 1 pair of pants and 1 pair of shorts. Have now ordered 1 more pair of pants now that I know what size I need. Guess we'll have to take a longer drive next time to try the place further away when I start needing shirts and tops :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

Kat I have the stuffy nose going on too. So frickin annoying. Made it so I couldn't get back to sleep this morning. Blah.


----------



## Lost7

MissCassie said:


> Can you please add :pink: to my name please :)

Done. :)


----------



## Lost7

I uploaded the gender & name reveal an hour and half ago on my YouTube. Link can be found on my Journal or on our Facebook Group.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hello everyone, can I join too please?? 

I'm due 14th October and expecting a girl <3<3


----------



## Lost7

Welcome Mama, I'll add your name later when I'm on the computer. 

Congratulations. 

Can't believe I'm 19 weeks today...


----------



## bubbles82

Hope everyone's ok, sorry I've been quiet since I joined the thread but we've been away, just about caught up with all my threads again! 

Just saw your gender and name reveal Lost, how strange you had all those wrong predictions! Makes me wonder now as I was so convinced I already knew ours too. Still not sure if we're going to find out gender. I think I've followed some of your videos before when I was dealing with my miscarriages, didn't realise it was you when I joined this thread or saw you on the forum!


----------



## Lost7

bubbles82 said:


> Hope everyone's ok, sorry I've been quiet since I joined the thread but we've been away, just about caught up with all my threads again!
> 
> Just saw your gender and name reveal Lost, how strange you had all those wrong predictions! Makes me wonder now as I was so convinced I already knew ours too. Still not sure if we're going to find out gender. I think I've followed some of your videos before when I was dealing with my miscarriages, didn't realise it was you when I joined this thread or saw you on the forum!

Thanks honey! I first started my channel with last Marchs MC. I screamed when it said pregnant, I was only CD8! 

It just reiterates the fact these wives tales are just that, tales, fun, hocus pocus lol!


----------



## bubbles82

Yeah exactly! I'm not convinced with any of them usually, it's just my scan pic this time just looks all boy to me, and the nub theory seems to be pretty accurate so hard to still believe it could be a girl!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Kat I have the stuffy nose going on too. So frickin annoying. Made it so I couldn't get back to sleep this morning. Blah.

Yep it's super annoying :dohh: I'm going a bit crazy today because it didn't go away when I got up :wacko: Hoping it's better tomorrow. I sneezed a lot because of it which added to the annoyance :dohh:

So anyone gone shopping yet? My MIL feels it's too early for us to start looking at e.g. baby carriages? We're thinking about buying a used one because they're so expensive new but not sure yet.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat I will be shopping as soon as I know gender. Never too early IMO lol. Finding out on Thursday


----------



## Lost7

How exciting ajarvis. You'll have to let us know so I can update Page 1.


----------



## lady3

Congrats to all those who have found out what you're having! 
Lost- I thought you weren't telling! Was temptation too much? We're thinking of finding out but not telling, although I'm not sure if I can do that yet. I'd have to tell at least my sister which would annoy my husband as he wouldn't tell a soul :)

Kat- I'm hoping to get most things used and plan on starting as soon as I find things. We'll be moving in September to a bigger place and money will be tight with me being on maternity, so plan to spread the cost by shopping early.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've started our registry, but it's still set to private. Since so much of our family lives far away and we are still keeping things internet quiet, we've decided to mail old school announcements in a few weeks and I wanted to make sure we had the registry available by then.


----------



## ajarvis

Will do lost! 

Ladies I think I'm developing an ear infection. What I thought was congestion I think is more. Sore throat. Swollen right lymph gland ear ache. And I'm allergic to penicillin so I really hope I don't need antibiotics.


----------



## KatO79

I didn't think it was too early either which is why DH and I had started looking after I'd pretty much convinced him we should buy stuff over a period of months (to avoid suddenly having a huge bill). But MIL may have messed that up a bit with her meddling Saturday :growlmad: I'll see if I can get DH to buy a few items next month as I dont think I can get him to buy this month now :nope: 

Anyway hope your scan goes well ajarvis :flower: Sorry about your ear infection, hope it soon clears up:flower:

Lady seems we have pretty much the same plan:winkwink:

Clandestine registries are smart, wish they had those more here. But I don't think we'll be getting anything from people until the Christening next April as there are absolutely no traditions for baby showers or anything in this country. So we're "stuck" with the entire cost. My toxic mother is knitting a few items though. My in-laws haven't offered anything anything yet but we'll see.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Good evening ladies. :) 

I am unsure when to start shopping too, we had a gender scan which said we were expecting a girl but a friend of mine had the same and then was told boy by her 20 week. The potty shot we have is pretty clearly a girl with not really any room for mistake but I'm still a little dubious! 

We bought a new buggy the other week though. It was cheap lol. Xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sorry I've been MIA had college finals and stuff going on. Glad to see everyone is doing well over here!

We will find out the gender at the 20 week scan... can't wait!!! Hoping for a girl!!! And yes then I'll start shopping. If it's another boy we won't need much though... Been looking at double strollers but can't see anything I like...

Also started feeling strong movements last week at 15w2d, even from the outside (DH got to feel a few). Right now I can feel little bean jumping around. Such a relieving feeling to be at this stage where you know baby is alive and well without needing a doppler or scan.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone is well ...

Ajarvis I also have a stuffy nose going on ... good luck with your scan on Thursday ...

Kat we haven't really bought anything DH just bought vests and 2 outfits all gender neutral of course ...

Lost it was so nice having to watch your gender reveal congrats once again on baby being a boy ...

Welcome Mama ... Im also due on the 14th ... but will be having a section 

aww Ella its re-assuring to know your little bean is fine by the movements

AFM - I had my monthly appointment with my OBGYN yesterday and got my results back from my 12 weeks bloods and my baby is low risk for downs and we are both perfectly healthy, thank God. I also had my anatomy scan yesterday and my baby was asleep with its head on its hand and bums in the air and has such long legs must be taking after daddy. The HB was very strong and I saw the little spine, bladder and the brain. Unfortunately my docs don't tell you the gender as they got it wrong in the past and was sued so they refer you for a private scan. Im just happy my baby is healthy and strong. I also spoke to them about my PGP and I was told to take it easy for now and if it gets worse we will look into some support belts. I also only just gained 1kg so I only gained 1.2kg this entire pregnancy. My next visit is on 6th June.


----------



## Lost7

Glad the tests came back fine Blessed.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Lost ... its such a relief and now we can announce this blessing


----------



## KatO79

So great that your results were so good Blessed and scan went well :thumbup: 

Congrats Lost, I'm not on the FB group yet as I wont be announcing the pregnancy on FB until around the 23rd so couldn't see the video.

AFM DH agreed to start buying certain items next month which stinks but what I expected. We bought a table and 6 chairs for our balcony so don't have funds to buy anything big anyway this month :shrug: Wrote an SMS to a childish friend of mine last week (she's 34 but is mentally closer to 16-18) about my 1st midwife appointment but she never answered - guess she's keeping busy with her studies and her approx. 11 year younger boyfriend :dohh: Due to my siblings being so toxic, I can't share this pregnancy with them as they wouldn't care anyway (they've been making it crystal clear the past year or 2 that I'm not wanted in their lives). Makes me feel a bit alone in a way as only DH's family is excited and shows interest (mostly his parents and grandmother).


----------



## Lost7

KatO79 said:


> Congrats Lost, I'm not on the FB group yet as I wont be announcing the pregnancy on FB until around the 23rd so couldn't see the video.
> 
> AFM DH agreed to start buying certain items next month which stinks but what I expected. We bought a table and 6 chairs for our balcony so don't have funds to buy anything big anyway this month :shrug: Wrote an SMS to a childish friend of mine last week (she's 34 but is mentally closer to 16-18) about my 1st midwife appointment but she never answered - guess she's keeping busy with her studies and her approx. 11 year younger boyfriend :dohh: Due to my siblings being so toxic, I can't share this pregnancy with them as they wouldn't care anyway (they've been making it crystal clear the past year or 2 that I'm not wanted in their lives). Makes me feel a bit alone in a way as only DH's family is excited and shows interest (mostly his parents and grandmother).

Links were not just put on FB, It was on my Journal. You do not need FB to access or play the video.

I know how you feel about absent family. I have no one to talk to let alone ask for help, my parents live 8 miles away and my sister lives in the same town. It stinks being on your own but at least you have DH.


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lost, I'm not on the FB group yet as I wont be announcing the pregnancy on FB until around the 23rd so couldn't see the video.
> 
> AFM DH agreed to start buying certain items next month which stinks but what I expected. We bought a table and 6 chairs for our balcony so don't have funds to buy anything big anyway this month :shrug: Wrote an SMS to a childish friend of mine last week (she's 34 but is mentally closer to 16-18) about my 1st midwife appointment but she never answered - guess she's keeping busy with her studies and her approx. 11 year younger boyfriend :dohh: Due to my siblings being so toxic, I can't share this pregnancy with them as they wouldn't care anyway (they've been making it crystal clear the past year or 2 that I'm not wanted in their lives). Makes me feel a bit alone in a way as only DH's family is excited and shows interest (mostly his parents and grandmother).
> 
> Links were not just put on FB, It was on my Journal. You do not need FB to access or play the video.
> 
> I know how you feel about absent family. I have no one to talk to let alone ask for help, my parents live 8 miles away and my sister lives in the same town. It stinks being on your own but at least you have DH.Click to expand...

Ah ok I thought you said the link was in the FB group and I figured it might be hard to find on YouTube if I don't have the link.

I'm sure that at least your family is interested and treats you decent - the same cant be said of my toxic siblings. My 23 year older brother has gotten more abusive over the years (he's super condescending and puts me down constantly) and none of them have ever offered moral support during any crisis e.g. when I was going through infertility :nope: Despite the fact my brother went through infertility for 5 years before his wife conceived on their last IVF try, he has been completely unsupportive and told me January last year to try going on a vacation to conceive, as if that helps everyone going through infertility :dohh: When I politely tried to end the conversation because he was being mean and insensitive, he told me I only wanted to end it because it wasn't going my way, that I cant seem to accept a differing opinion and to post on when I was ready for an adult conversation.


----------



## Lost7

KatO79 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lost, I'm not on the FB group yet as I wont be announcing the pregnancy on FB until around the 23rd so couldn't see the video.
> 
> AFM DH agreed to start buying certain items next month which stinks but what I expected. We bought a table and 6 chairs for our balcony so don't have funds to buy anything big anyway this month :shrug: Wrote an SMS to a childish friend of mine last week (she's 34 but is mentally closer to 16-18) about my 1st midwife appointment but she never answered - guess she's keeping busy with her studies and her approx. 11 year younger boyfriend :dohh: Due to my siblings being so toxic, I can't share this pregnancy with them as they wouldn't care anyway (they've been making it crystal clear the past year or 2 that I'm not wanted in their lives). Makes me feel a bit alone in a way as only DH's family is excited and shows interest (mostly his parents and grandmother).
> 
> Links were not just put on FB, It was on my Journal. You do not need FB to access or play the video.
> 
> I know how you feel about absent family. I have no one to talk to let alone ask for help, my parents live 8 miles away and my sister lives in the same town. It stinks being on your own but at least you have DH.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok I thought you said the link was in the FB group and I figured it might be hard to find on YouTube if I don't have the link.
> 
> I'm sure that at least your family is interested and treats you decent - the same cant be said of my toxic siblings. My 23 year older brother has gotten more abusive over the years (he's super condescending and puts me down constantly) and none of them have ever offered moral support during any crisis e.g. when I was going through infertility :nope: Despite the fact my brother went through infertility for 5 years before his wife conceived on their last IVF try, he has been completely unsupportive and told me January last year to try going on a vacation to conceive, as if that helps everyone going through infertility :dohh: When I politely tried to end the conversation because he was being mean and insensitive, he told me I only wanted to end it because it wasn't going my way, that I cant seem to accept a differing opinion and to post on when I was ready for an adult conversation.Click to expand...


Interested and treats me decent? Ha, I wish. 
Never sees me, let alone the grand children. They know I am disabled and struggle. 
I told my so called mother over a month ago that I am risking my life come October. 3 *weeks* later she replied asking if I had tried calling - completely ignoring the fact she might lose her daughter in October. She had 4 children, one passed away and the other 2 don't bother with her. You'd think she'd try to maintain contact with the last remaining child that has anything to do with her?

At 8 weeks I was hospitalised for severe morning sickness and they both told me to terminate, well I say 'told', shouted down the phone to me is more realistic. I only asked them to have the toddler because I was admitted for fluids. I ended up only having one bag of IV fluids and having to discharge myself because of their behaviour. 

I strongly believe that some of us are better off without our parents / siblings.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed it turned into an ear infection. Bad in the right first and then left as well. I'm on antibiotics and feeling somewhat human right now. But only somewhat. I also have a head cold with sinus congestion and that today has migrated to a chest cold. Good times :p 

The last couple days have been fast though so I'm even closer to Thursday haha


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry Kat and Lost for having to go through this pregnancy with no support ...

ajarvis Im glad you on antibiotics hope you start feeling better soon ... only one more sleep to go before your scan


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lost, I'm not on the FB group yet as I wont be announcing the pregnancy on FB until around the 23rd so couldn't see the video.
> 
> AFM DH agreed to start buying certain items next month which stinks but what I expected. We bought a table and 6 chairs for our balcony so don't have funds to buy anything big anyway this month :shrug: Wrote an SMS to a childish friend of mine last week (she's 34 but is mentally closer to 16-18) about my 1st midwife appointment but she never answered - guess she's keeping busy with her studies and her approx. 11 year younger boyfriend :dohh: Due to my siblings being so toxic, I can't share this pregnancy with them as they wouldn't care anyway (they've been making it crystal clear the past year or 2 that I'm not wanted in their lives). Makes me feel a bit alone in a way as only DH's family is excited and shows interest (mostly his parents and grandmother).
> 
> Links were not just put on FB, It was on my Journal. You do not need FB to access or play the video.
> 
> I know how you feel about absent family. I have no one to talk to let alone ask for help, my parents live 8 miles away and my sister lives in the same town. It stinks being on your own but at least you have DH.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok I thought you said the link was in the FB group and I figured it might be hard to find on YouTube if I don't have the link.
> 
> I'm sure that at least your family is interested and treats you decent - the same cant be said of my toxic siblings. My 23 year older brother has gotten more abusive over the years (he's super condescending and puts me down constantly) and none of them have ever offered moral support during any crisis e.g. when I was going through infertility :nope: Despite the fact my brother went through infertility for 5 years before his wife conceived on their last IVF try, he has been completely unsupportive and told me January last year to try going on a vacation to conceive, as if that helps everyone going through infertility :dohh: When I politely tried to end the conversation because he was being mean and insensitive, he told me I only wanted to end it because it wasn't going my way, that I cant seem to accept a differing opinion and to post on when I was ready for an adult conversation.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interested and treats me decent? Ha, I wish.
> Never sees me, let alone the grand children. They know I am disabled and struggle.
> I told my so called mother over a month ago that I am risking my life come October. 3 *weeks* later she replied asking if I had tried calling - completely ignoring the fact she might lose her daughter in October. She had 4 children, one passed away and the other 2 don't bother with her. You'd think she'd try to maintain contact with the last remaining child that has anything to do with her?
> 
> At 8 weeks I was hospitalised for severe morning sickness and they both told me to terminate, well I say 'told', shouted down the phone to me is more realistic. I only asked them to have the toddler because I was admitted for fluids. I ended up only having one bag of IV fluids and having to discharge myself because of their behaviour.
> 
> I strongly believe that some of us are better off without our parents / siblings.Click to expand...

Wow sounds like you also have toxic family members, I'm so sorry :hugs: Your mother sounds similar to mine, everything is about her and her needs come first. She sounds like a possible NPD case (Narcissistic Personality Disorder ). If she is than she's without empathy for anyone but herself. Unfortunately people with this disorder only get worse with age. 

I've found it's best to emotionally detach from toxic people which I've done with my mother, its taking longer with my siblings though for some reason hence why their behavior sometimes still upsets me. Maybe go as low contact as possible if no contact isn't an option? I've been low contact with my mother and am practically no contact with my siblings, making it more official after I've given birth as I dont need the s***storm that'll happen right now (they'll probably gaslight, project and blame me for everything). 

Also might be best to avoid asking your toxic relatives for any favours, they just see it as a future IOU that they can cash in from you later.

Unfortunately that's true and what I've also learned :nope:


----------



## Lost7

Don't worry, I cut all ties with my parents over a week ago now. I wrote in my journal and vlogged about it.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks blessed! Definitely feeling human again today and just confirmed my appt for tomorrow :D


----------



## lady3

Lost and Kat it can't be easy going through this pregnancy on your own or sob minimal support. I'm very lucky I have very supportive in laws, especially as I live over 6000 miles away from my own family. 

Blessed- great news on your results!

Ajarvis- glad to hear you're feeling better. I've had an ear infection only once since I can remember and I cannot believe how painful it is! It's amazing kids with ear infections can sometimes seem so well. 

I'm exhausted today. Have just come home feeling very deflated and I'm not completely sure why, although may be to do with the fact that I've slept terribly for the last week. Think I'll be going to bed very soon.


----------



## Lost7

An early night will do you wonders Lady. I had a great Mother in law, I couldn't have asked for better until we split up and she obviously took his side over things - even though she said she was discussed at his behaviour. 

Going through a pregnancy and parenting on your own sucks but what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. During this pregnancy I have taken a chest of drawers upstairs, moved two washing machines, plumbed in a washing machine in a tight space, moved a dining table - all by myself. I am a strong woman and I should not forget that.


----------



## ajarvis

lady the last one I had was when my oldest was about a year and had been having a bunch. I had so much more empathy after that.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also seem to be more tired after getting home from work, but then also we going through sleep regression with my 2yr old so she is always complaining and fighting in her sleep.

Lost indeed you are and I can only applaud you on doing this on your own.

Ajarvis glad you better. What time is your scan?

Well its winter in South Africa or autumn LOL don't know just its been very cold this week and now my son and daughter seem to be coming down with the flu and this morning my throat is on fire.

Is there any meds I can use for some relief?


----------



## Blessedbaby

I moved up one block whoop whoop officially 4 months pregnant now


----------



## KatO79

Lady so great you have supportive in-laws. Mine have been pretty good, they're definitely more interested than my toxic mother is or my toxic siblings would be if they knew. I'm also having sleep issues. I try to sleep on my left as much as possible but end up feeling sore and shift to my right. I keep on going back and forth between my sides :nope:

BTW having my birthday party for family on Sunday and does anyone know of a yummy virgin drink I can make since I cant drink alcohol?


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat I also move from side to side or slightly on my tummy. I put a pillow under my tummy and lay more on my side.

I don't have any, but Im assuming its spring in your country?

Enjoy the party.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat I also move from side to side or slightly on my tummy. I put a pillow under my tummy and lay more on my side.
> 
> I don't have any, but Im assuming its spring in your country?
> 
> Enjoy the party.

Hmmm I've also been thinking about trying either a long pillow or one for pregnancy to see if it helps.

Yep it's spring. The weather has been lovely with the sun out the last few days but it's going to rain all weekend so will be holding the party indoors:dohh: ATM it's my in-laws, DH's grandmother, my eldest BIL plus his 2 kids and my toxic mother that are coming. Haven't heard back from my youngest BIL and his girlfriend but thinking they're probably not coming as it takes 1 hour by train for them to get here.

Thanks:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

sounds like fun, despite the rain ... you'll be celebrating with people who actually want to be there ... 


yes try the pillow ... I regret giving my pregnancy pillow to my niece ...


----------



## MissCassie

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, im pretty excited about it and then hopefully they book in my morphology scan.


----------



## Blessedbaby

exciting times Cassie ... keep us updated


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> sounds like fun, despite the rain ... you'll be celebrating with people who actually want to be there ...
> 
> 
> yes try the pillow ... I regret giving my pregnancy pillow to my niece ...

Yep too true. Not that my toxic siblings could come since the 2 I'm still in contact with (not for long though!) live in the USA. 

Ok I'll see about convincing DH to purchase one for me then :winkwink:

GL with your appointment Cassie :flower:


----------



## lady3

Good luck with your appointment misscassie!

I'm still not following the sleeping on the left rule.... Do we already have to not? I love sleeping on my back and usually end up turning anyway throughout the night.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed had my scan this morning a couple hours ago. Just got to work.

Healthy active baby GIRL :D

All my baby dreams were right. I only ever dreamed of a girl :)


----------



## Lost7

I've never been able to get comfortable on a pregnancy pillow. :shrug:

I've booked a doctors appointment for next Friday to discuss my feet and ankles, my flat foot and request iron bloods. Just can't stay awake at the moment, so it's best to have them checked.


----------



## lady3

Congrats Ajarvis!! Do you already have 2 boys? I can't remember.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats ajarvis :flower:

Lady I think it's because the blood flow to the placenta is supposedly better when you sleep on the left. From what I've read, sleeping on your back is the biggest no-no though because you risk the uterus/baby pressing on a major blood vessel in your body. I don't know how soon you're supposed to start doing it though, just thought I'd try making it a habit now :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

lady3 said:


> Congrats Ajarvis!! Do you already have 2 boys? I can't remember.

Yes I do - almost 10 and 7 :) My oldest really wanted a sister so he's going to be happy!

thanks ladies!


----------



## imaginary8x

Congratulations ajarvis!!! 

Can't wait for my scan on Wednesday!! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Not so far away imaginary!

I did find out I once again have a low lying placenta. However it is fully expected to move up. Just means I get another ultrasound in 12 weeks :)


----------



## MissCassie

So my midwife appointment went well :)
I go back on the 16th june for my 25 week appointment. Also they wont let me go past 40 weeks.

I have to do early glucose test this week because i have pcos have a higher risk of gestational diabetes. So im doing that on wednesdsy and then im doing my Morphology scan the same day.


----------



## Lost7

Glad it's all going well ladies. AJarvis I'll add you down as :pink: - Congratulations.

I'm assembling Charlies Crib tonight (whilst dying my hair) and his car seat is already installed in the car. That's me - I am done, I just have to wait around 20 weeks for him to grace me with his presence. I am ready and waiting. I do like to be prepared.


----------



## MissCassie

how is everyone's bumps coming along?

mine at 19+1


----------



## lady3

Has mine worked? 18 weeks 6 days here. Bump has popped out immensely this week. Glad I let the secret out or I don't know how I would have hidden it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissCassie

Its worked beautiful bump :) 
I seemed to have popped out alot right on 19 weeks.
People at work.. say ive been eating too many pies lol


----------



## ajarvis

very nice ladies :)

I'm 20 weeks today! I can start counting down now :D 140 days til dday!

My pic is from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







19wks 6 days.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lady3

MissCassie said:


> Its worked beautiful bump :)
> I seemed to have popped out alot right on 19 weeks.
> People at work.. say ive been eating too many pies lol

Thanks. And to you MissCassie! You have a perfect little bump there.


----------



## pam1532

Hi, fellow October mommas~ I'm expecting a little boy on October 11th. Our first child. :cloud9:

I'm 18wks 4days and I've started to show in the belly the last couple of weeks. I'm a bit concerned about my weight gain, to be honest. I've gained 11lb already. 5lb in 1st tri and 6lb so far in 2nd tri. I started at about 105lb at 5'2". I heard 5~10lb in the first 20 weeks and then 1lb a week after that is ideal, but i'm obviously over that already! Am I heading towards gaining too much by the end of pregnancy at this rate? :wacko: Anyone else gaining like me so far?


----------



## Lost7

Beautiful bumps ladies, Mine is as my avatar. I can't believe I'm 20 weeks tomorrow; that's half way. 

Welcome to the thread pam1532, I'll add you down on Page 1.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm still zero for weight gain, still ok by OB and specialist for my old age due to my starting BMI. I also don't have a bump, despite frantic purchase of just in case maternity trousers, I'm literally in the same work clothes from ovulation day. And I am a little jealous because there are so many perfect looking bumps around here! I'm 19w2d today and just look like me!


----------



## lady3

Hi Pam. Welcome to the thread! As for weight gain, I have no idea what I was as I had an 11 week mmc just before I got pregnant with this one, so my weight was already higher for this one. My midwife doesn't talk about weight as they're only really concerned if you are or if your bmi is high. 

Clandestine- don't worry about the bump. I wish mine wasn't so noticeable yet! You must have abs of steel. Mine are too stretched out from my other two kids. Your bump will pop out suddenly one day soon. Enjoy wearing your own clothes still while you can.


----------



## bubbles82

I still don't have much of a bump either, although I'm only 16+2. I thought I was showing earlier this time than I was with my DD, but I started proper bump pics today and when I checked back at my bump pics with DD I was in the same jeans but already unable to do them up anymore by the 15 week pic. I've not felt any movements yet either which I'm starting to worry about as I expected those by now, although I've heard the heartbeat and know all is well in there.

Also have no idea what I weigh, all I know is I was 2 kilos lighter this time round at my booking appointment than I was first time round, which surprised me as I felt like I never got back to my original weight after having my daughter and generally feel bigger. I've not weighed myself since, don't want something else to start stressing over!


----------



## ClandestineTX

So many people have told me that I'll pop one day, I got super worried and frantically bought clothes! Still waiting for the pop! I'm large boned US16/18, but healthy despite excess weight. 

Due to my work situation, still nothing on FB, but have decided to mail announcements to family and close friends who don't know. Once we complete the design, I'll post to my journal on here.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

I love all the bump pics so cute ... 

congrats Ajarvis Im so happy for you ...

welcome Pam

AFM I have the flu boo hoo my childrens also have it so that isn't helping much ... I drink ginger, honey and lemon tea and the dr gave me a mild antibiotic because I also have a kidney infection ... my entire weekend was spent in bed wiping snot from my DD and blowing my nose, timing our medication dosages ... Im back at work today and my DD is a bit better but Im feeling gross ... The weather is also not helping as we had a cold and wet weekend ... 

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## KatO79

I'm sure you're fine Clandestine, my bump isn't very large yet either although I'm sure that'll change for us soon. I know first time pregnant women pop later because their stomach muscles haven't been stretched out before. So don't compare yourself to any of the ladies who are pregnant with baby #2 or more. Also I think height, your body build and weight can affect things.

Sorry you haven't been feeling well Blessed, hope that you and your DD soon feel on top again.

AFM my party went well although we stayed indoors due to the almost constant rain :nope: I actually got 2 gift certificates for buying baby stuff so will need to put them to good use soon. DH grilled some beef for everyone else and scallops for me and we had a grape/tomato salad and potato salad on the side. Ended with chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream topped with DH's homemade strawberry and raspberry sauce. DH's nephew's birthday is on Saturday so getting mentally prepared for my BIL's ex-MIL to comment on me being 37 and pregnant with baby #1:dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat

sounds like you had a good time .. as for the party you going to I'd be so sarcastic if she had anything to say to me ... some people can be so rude


----------



## Lost7

Hope you're better soon Blessed!
Kat, sorry to hear it rained, food sounds delicious though!


----------



## ajarvis

blessed hope you feel better soon! being sick pregnant is the worst ever.

Kat your dinner sounds like it was amazing! Gift cards are so much fun to shop with. Love free shopping money :p

Don't worry Clandestine you'll pop. First time definitely takes longer. At 15 weeks this time I was as big as I was at 24 weeks with my oldest!

I'm at work today. But tomorrow I'm going to habitat for humanity to work for a day. I kinda think I might be nuts :p But my brother and his wife are getting a house built so want to help them get their hours in!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you feel better blessed! 

Ajarvis that's impressive, I can't even leave my house most days! Have fun 

Kat glad food was good and sorry for rain!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys :flower: Yep the rain sucked but we knew it was going to rain so had my in-laws bring 2 long tables so we could fit 10 people. Only minus was my toxic mother yet again re-writing history so I came out ungrateful and bad. My MIL fell for it and chastised me but I didn't want to make a fuss so shrugged it off. My mother also made derogatory comments about people that watch the Eurovision Song Contest that they're uintelligent people (said in a super arrogant, condescending tone) despite the fact that she watched for years and knew I watch plus could hear DH's almost 11 year old nephew is a huge fan:nope: But yep food was great and it was a nice evening which got better once my mother went home:haha:

Blessed that was sorta my plan although I'm afraid it'll end in drama :wacko: I'll definitely need to be firm though as the woman has no respect for polite brush offs:nope:

Ajarvis wow that's so great, hope the day goes well :thumbup:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies. I'm getting fairly sore lately so doing this now so I can help while I can still move :p


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kat, I want to eat all the food at your party, LOL! I'm also glad you got certificates to buy things! 

Thanks for the reassurances everyone about my lack of bump! I have always been thick but athletic, joked for years about my abs of steel hiding under padding! 

I'm almost finished with our registry, about to go crazy with crafts soon. 

@blessed I dodged the flu at work, but had allergies and was so determined to tough it out without meds that gave myself a sinus infection and now have antibiotics and allergy meds! Stupid time of year! I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ajarvis said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm getting fairly sore lately so doing this now so I can help while I can still move :p

I missed your first post the first time, I think the work your are doing is amazing! I know my doctor would be perfectly ok with it, use common sense, drink lots of water, etc. Certainly it's no worse than my exercise!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies I however feel worse today as I have a sinus headache and have tried everything ... steaming with menthol, nasal spray, paracetamol ... nothing is helping I even tried a warm compress ... I don't feel like Im coping well at all ...


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine yeah it's nice to get gift certificates although we can only buy smaller items with the amounts they're good for. Probably will use some of it on baby clothes and things in a similar price range. 

Blessed sorry you're still feeling poorly. I don't know what else you can try though that's pregnancy safe. Maybe ask your GP /midwife what else helps?

AFM still haven't heard back from my childish friend yet and it's been 2 weeks. I guess having heard my baby's heartbeat for the 1st time was uninteresting news:shrug::growlmad: Don't think I'll send her pregnancy related updates anymore :nope:


----------



## Lost7

I have a 'friend' like that Kat. I've decided today I'm cutting all ties with her. I made several emergency phone calls to her yesterday needing just someone to talk to; she still hasn't even called me back or even text to ask if all is okay. 

I'm done with being there for people who are not there for me - and the best bit is she is supposed to be my birthing partner... :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

ClandestineTX said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm getting fairly sore lately so doing this now so I can help while I can still move :p
> 
> I missed your first post the first time, I think the work your are doing is amazing! I know my doctor would be perfectly ok with it, use common sense, drink lots of water, etc. Certainly it's no worse than my exercise!Click to expand...

I agree! Was a good day. I'm tired and a little sore, but nothing bad. Will sleep good tonight :p

As much work as it was I'd rather do that then my day job haha.


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> I have a 'friend' like that Kat. I've decided today I'm cutting all ties with her. I made several emergency phone calls to her yesterday needing just someone to talk to; she still hasn't even called me back or even text to ask if all is okay.
> 
> I'm done with being there for people who are not there for me - and the best bit is she is supposed to be my birthing partner... :haha:


Wow sorry you're experiencing something similar to me. Has she done that before? If so I'd definitely try finding someone else. 

I feel the same way though. My friend's last excuse for not responding to a text was she "thought (she) had answered (me)":dohh: I know mine is a bit on the selfish side, I blame her adoptive parents for having coddled her because her birth parents abandoned her on the side of a road when she was 3. I'm thinking she's all about her boyfriend right now and just assumes I'll be there for her no matter her behavior. The friendship has been mostly one-sided, with me giving 70-80% and her 20-30%. I'm also wondering if the fact that DH and I don't live so close to her anymore is also affecting things, she can't just bike over anymore and would need to take the train for 1 hour to get here.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat I feel much better today ... its really a relief to wake up feeling so much better instead of congested and sore ...

Lost and Kat that is so bad sorry you guys don't have support from your friends ... Lost I'd change my birthing partner if I were you imagine going into labour and trying to call her ...

Ajarvis glad you had a good day ...

It feels to me like October is so close but yet so far LOL ... I hope the following weeks flies by for us


----------



## imaginary8x

Had scan today and I am having a baby boy!! :)


----------



## KatO79

Congrats imaginary:flower:

Blessed glad you're feeling better:thumbup: Yeah it really stinks:nope: And I can just imagine when my friend starts TTCing that she'll make a big deal of it and constantly call me about the how-to's:dohh: Never mind when she's pregnant, she'll then be non-stop calling about every pain and niggle she feels. I'm already exhausted just thinking about it:nope:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats on your boy Imaginary!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats imaginary!


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats imaginary ...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lost/ Kat: This is easier for me to say because I'm an introvert who does ok without a lot (or really, any) friends, but I would drop those ladies and make room in your life for someone better. I have two very good friends now, but in the time I've gotten close to them I've removed two others from my life completely. It's ok to out grow someone or have them no longer add value to your life and simply move on. 

Ajarvis, I'm so glad to hear the build went well! I also find myself preferring crafty type things to my day job, but not quite enough to change fields. 

Blessed, all glad to hear you are finally out from under your illness! 

Congrats on the scan imaginary!


----------



## ClandestineTX

AFM... Tomorrow is 20 weeks. Just wow. Waiting for printers to finish announcements, hoping by the weekend. Been trying to sneak in time to complete registry/ shopping list between projects at work, got assistance from my friend with kids to help me sort out what's really useful and what's not! All that and looking for ways to improve work at the same time, still exhausted!


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow halfway mark for you Clandestine ...

so much planning to do ... I was just telling my friend now I have 17 weeks of work left of which 2 are for study leave ... I cant wait for it to just fly by


----------



## ajarvis

Clandestine exactly. I loved being out doing it. But then I wonder how much I'd like it in the winter when it gets -20 and colder :p Then I'd be missing my office job haha. Being halfway there rocks lol. I have a countdown going of business days until I'm off work which is shorter than the days left until 40 weeks. That's kinda fun too.

I'm picking up my cradle bedding tonight. Then crib bedding on Saturday. woohoo :)


----------



## Peanut112

Hii!!! Joining! I thought I was due on the 17th but I was bumped now to the 21st. PFFT. Just longer to wait for my baby.


----------



## Lost7

Like finally, My 20 week scan is tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Peanut112, Welcome to the thread. I've added your name to our EDD list. Will you be finding out the gender of the baby before birth?


----------



## Peanut112

Lost7 said:


> Peanut112, Welcome to the thread. I've added your name to our EDD list. Will you be finding out the gender of the baby before birth?


Thank you! And yes, I'm having a girl :)


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine so true. I've definitely decided to not consider her a close friend anymore. She has always been on the selfish side unfortunately. I can't count the number of times she's been to our previous place and cried and moaned about all these loser men she'd date or sleep with:wacko: She has huge self-esteem issues. She'd ask us each time if it was her making them act this way and if they'd treat another woman better - about 6 times in one sitting:dohh: Now that she has a nice boyfriend (poor guy, despite being younger he's much more mature than her) and is studying I guess I don't matter and she's semi-dropping me and figuring I'll be there for her in the future anyway e.g. when this current relationship goes south which it most likely will. Nope I've had it, if she can't show some interest in me and this pregnancy because she is making her boyfriend top priority than I'm done making her a priority and refuse to be there when she suddenly needs me! Sorry for the long rant:nope: Sounds great, hope your announcements turn out great :thumbup: DH and I don't really have many with kids to help us so we'll end up hiring someone at the baby store to advise us.

Welcome Peanut and congrats :flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ajarvis I also have a countdown for weeks to go for maternity leave. :haha:

Lost good luck with your scan today.:flower:

Welcome Peanut and congratulations on being team pink. :cloud9:

I got paid today yay LOL Im going to go look at some bottles during my lunch hour ... will most probably end up with tommee tippee again but still baby shopping :happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## KatO79

Have fun Blessed :flower: Wish it was me but will just have to be patient until June arrives :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat the shop was out of stock on tommee tippee's so Im getting them next week and then I went to look at some blankets and got some toiletries already


----------



## ajarvis

have fun shopping blessed :) I got paid too. But with rent due on this cheque I'm keeping shopping to the minimum. Like to have a good float. I am picking up crib bedding, and cradle bedding though :)

Have fun at your scan lost!

Here in Canada it's our may long weekend. Which means snow and rain :p so camping is out. As I've checked as far east as BC. So not sure what to do with our weekend now....


----------



## ClandestineTX

What's a Tommy tippee?


----------



## Lost7

ClandestineTX said:


> What's a Tommy tippee?

Tommee Tippee is a brand name. They sell all sorts of things from Breast pumps, Bottles, etc.


----------



## Lost7

Peanut, Just added a :pink: next to your name. 

My scan didn't go well today. Even further complications to the pregnancy and baby. 

It is now routine in the UK as well as your 12 and 20 week scans ALL pregnant women will be offered a scan at 36 weeks as well. 

If you're high risk you'll get more scans - Today has secured me a scan at 28 weeks as well as a re-scan on 1st June because of todays scan.


----------



## ajarvis

That's too bad about your scan lost. What complications did they find?


----------



## Peanut112

ajarvis said:


> Here in Canada it's our may long weekend. Which means snow and rain :p so camping is out. As I've checked as far east as BC. So not sure what to do with our weekend now....


You must be in AB too :haha: :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

ClandestineTX said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm getting fairly sore lately so doing this now so I can help while I can still move :p
> 
> I missed your first post the first time, I think the work your are doing is amazing! I know my doctor would be perfectly ok with it, use common sense, drink lots of water, etc. Certainly it's no worse than my exercise!Click to expand...




Peanut112 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Here in Canada it's our may long weekend. Which means snow and rain :p so camping is out. As I've checked as far east as BC. So not sure what to do with our weekend now....
> 
> 
> You must be in AB too :haha: :happydance:Click to expand...

Calgary :)


----------



## KatO79

Lost so sorry your scan didn't go well. I hope there aren't any serious complications:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Something about both my uterine arteries being 'off the scales' and resistance is too high. Apparently the baby is at risk. (Tell me something I didn't know). 

Low birth weight, Protein in urine and Pre-Eclampsia in later stages of pregnancy. (Was already at high risk for developing Pre-E in later stages, hence why I'm already on aspirin).
Bearing in mind my Firstborn was only 5lb 9oz - this is nothing new. Surprised only now are they picking up on it. I can't help but wonder if this is another reason I've had 9 miscarriages so far.

Will have additional scans through out pregnancy, Repeat 20 week anomaly scan on 1st June, a 28 week scan as well as the new standard practice 36 week scan. 

Feeling a bit bummed to say the least, as a single Mother God Forbid I am on hospital rest in later stages my children will have to go into Foster care as I have no - one to ask and no - one who would look after them. :evil:


----------



## ajarvis

Lots of positive thoughts for you lost! Hope everything works out for you. We don't get a standard 36 week ultrasound here. I'm having one at 32 to see if my placenta moved though :)

21 weeks today. Still not strong movement. But more little pokes :)


----------



## Lost7

Do you have an anterior placenta? I ask because I'm only a day behind you and he's kicking my backside, morning, day and night. :shock: During the scan yesterday the probe was even moved with his movement.. 

They've only just introduced the 36 week scan here. So, I'm having scans at 21 weeks, 22 weeks, 25 weeks (Private 4D scan), 28 weeks 35 weeks (Private 4D scan) and again at 36 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

Return stalker!


----------



## Lost7

bubbles82 said:


> Return stalker!

Did you mean to click on Charlie's name to stalk my pregnancy journal? :haha:


----------



## Peanut112

Sorry about your crap news, Lost9. Hopefully the rest of the pregnancy goes fairly smooth for you! :hugs: 

I may have to go in for another ultrasound. When I went on Monday they told me I'd have to go and I asked if something were wrong or concerning&#8230;.. but legally they couldn't tell me at the scan. So I'm waiting on my Midwife to contact me. Hopefully all is okay&#8230; I also missed the NT scan at 12 weeks cause my doctor (I recently switched to midwife) was&#8230;&#8230;. well&#8230;. careless. I also had bleeding back at 8 weeks and he dismissed me as a MC. But here I am, almost 19 weeks and still have a baby brewing.


----------



## bubbles82

Lost7 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Return stalker!
> 
> Did you mean to click on Charlie's name to stalk my pregnancy journal? :haha:Click to expand...

D'oh yeah I thought I'd done that, oops!!


----------



## Lost7

Peanut112 said:


> Sorry about your crap news, Lost9. Hopefully the rest of the pregnancy goes fairly smooth for you! :hugs:
> 
> I may have to go in for another ultrasound. When I went on Monday they told me I'd have to go and I asked if something were wrong or concerning.. but legally they couldn't tell me at the scan. So I'm waiting on my Midwife to contact me. Hopefully all is okay I also missed the NT scan at 12 weeks cause my doctor (I recently switched to midwife) was. well. careless. I also had bleeding back at 8 weeks and he dismissed me as a MC. But here I am, almost 19 weeks and still have a baby brewing.

Peanut, I've had several bleeds during this pregnancy which I don't usually have. I was convinced at several points during it I'd miscarry for the 10th time, but thankfully I'm 21 weeks today. 
I'm wondering why they couldn't ''legally'' tell you, it's your scan, your body and your baby - why couldn't they tell you? I'd be complaining. 


Bubbles, :haha: :flower:


----------



## Peanut112

In Canada its just a medical rule I guess. No X-ray techs or anything of that sort can tell you the results of ANYTHING even if you have cancer. They have to report to their higher-up people and then once its talked over and confirmed with the pro's they send the results to your doctor/midwife.. If you're directly in the hospital they'll tell you. Just not the typical clinic practices. It's a liability thing.. Apparently people in North America get offended too much and sue everyone for everything :haha: It only takes one person to ruin it for the rest of us.

We don't even get medical scans after 20 weeks unless there are complications or worries. Kind of sucks cause I want to know how my baby is doing in the final 20 weeks. So I've booked a private 3D scan and I'm going to try and hold off till 30 weeks before seeing my little nugget.


----------



## ajarvis

They told me at my scan that my placenta was low. Bit that could be because I asked because I could see them measuring it and and where the cervix wa . Plus here - Calgary - if you go to efw they have doctors there that can read the ultrasound and give results. I had my nuchal results day of.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

how is everyone doing?

Lost I get scans at each and every visit to the OBGYN.


----------



## KatO79

I hope that things go well Lost and understand how frustrating it must all be:flower:

Peanut that is such an odd rule :wacko: That would make me nervous to not be told what's going on. I hope it's nothing serious though:flower:

AFM came back from my scan and all is well with baby :thumbup: That was the most important part. My placenta is really close to my cervix though so will be getting a 32 week scan as a precaution to make sure it moves up which she was pretty sure is what will happen. Otherwise I may need a planned C-section which isn't what I was exactly hoping for:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

glad all is well with your baby Kat ... hope the placenta moves by then ...


----------



## ajarvis

Glad your scan went well Kat! I have the exact same thing with my placenta and will get a scan at 32 weeks also lol


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Glad your scan went well Kat! I have the exact same thing with my placenta and will get a scan at 32 weeks also lol

Here's hoping both of our placentas move by those 32 week scans:thumbup:

BTW everyone I've announced my pregnancy on FB today :winkwink: Most already knew (so they just liked the update ) but it was fun seeing the reactions of those that didn't, including this sweet girl I went to High School with that now lives in London. My so-called best friend liked the update but made no attempt to contact me privately and ask how I'm doing and feeling. No interest. Definitely not making her a priority in my life anymore. I can't stand her self-absorbed attitude anymore:nope:


----------



## Lost7

KatO79 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went well Kat! I have the exact same thing with my placenta and will get a scan at 32 weeks also lol
> 
> Here's hoping both of our placentas move by those 32 week scans:thumbup:
> 
> BTW everyone I've announced my pregnancy on FB today :winkwink: Most already knew (so they just liked the update ) but it was fun seeing the reactions of those that didn't, including this sweet girl I went to High School with that now lives in London. My so-called best friend liked the update but made no attempt to contact me privately and ask how I'm doing and feeling. No interest. Definitely not making her a priority in my life anymore. I can't stand her self-absorbed attitude anymore:nope:Click to expand...

It's funny you mention your so-called friend. I rang my so-called friend last Monday at 3.58pm and 6.11pm. Only today has she bothered to text me and even then she mentioned what happened Monday evening with the toddler needing hospital treatment... I haven't bothered to reply because like you - I'm done with so-called friends. :haha:

I was sick this morning. :evil:


----------



## KatO79

So sorry Lost, have you fired her yet as your helper? At least she communicates, mine doesn't bother to answer me at all:wacko: Although I'm sure mine would suddenly do so if e.g. her boyfriend dumped her. Then she'd be crying and begging to come over to our house and stay a couple of days.
Here's hoping we both find some real friends soon!


----------



## Lost7

It's really annoying isn't ir? Being there for everyone but no ones there for you! 

Well guess what? I'm here for you Kat! My inbox is always open for you! :flower:


----------



## KatO79

Lost7 said:


> It's really annoying isn't ir? Being there for everyone but no ones there for you!
> 
> Well guess what? I'm here for you Kat! My inbox is always open for you! :flower:

Yup story of my life, including my toxic family whom are ostracising me completely :nope: Made the mistake of checking my brother's FB profile and my sister was asking him to help her daughter write a report about Denmark since because of the time difference, it'd be too much for her to call the eldest sibling who also lives here - nothing about calling her Aunt Kat of course. Oh and that he should be prepared that it's leading up to her wanting to go to Denmark - I'm guessing though that none of them will be wanting to see me in that case. Ugh can't wait until I can unfriend the lot of them!

Thanks Lost and the same applies to you:hugs::flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

sorry you guys have no one supporting you but Im glad you guys are supportive towards each other ...

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## c beary83

I'm feeling great today! 20 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

21+3 and I'm feeling tired and cold.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed, yeah it's definitely no fun :nope:

I'm doing fine I think and been feeling more relaxed about everything since my anomaly scan went so well :thumbup: Looking forward to buying baby stuff next month:happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yay Im looking forward to my gender scan on Saturday ... whoop whoop

and I have been feeling more and more movements ...


----------



## ajarvis

saturday is so close blessed :)

I'm doing good as well. 21+4. Feeling more and more movement all the time now. If DH had any patience he would feel it too :p

Stressed about our trip, but it's only 6 sleeps away!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Today has been so busy on here! 


Kat/ Lost: I'm sorry about your friends.


Kat: I hope your placenta moves as expected. I think most would prefer to avoid a C-section, just remember all that matters is that everyone gets through healthy! 


Blessed/ ajarvis: Yay for the movement! I wasn't 100% sure that was what I was feeling, especially with an anterior placenta, but I can HEAR the wee one move with my stethoscope. OK, it's the stethoscope I own because my vet recommended we periodically monitor my 13 year old cat's heartbeat, but it works! 


AFM... thank goodness my pregnancy is going well. Hubster and I have decided to move away from our current home. So I am applying for jobs all over the USA and hoping to move ASAP - I have an interview next week for a place that wants someone to start mid-late July! No telling where we will end up! 
Almost forgot - the announcement we are snail mailing to friends and family to keep things quiet on Facebook is posted here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-over-here-making-people-5.html#post37347284


----------



## Lost7

ClandestineTX said:


> AFM... thank goodness my pregnancy is going well. Hubster and I have decided to move away from our current home. So I am applying for jobs all over the USA and hoping to move ASAP - I have an interview next week for a place that wants someone to start mid-late July! No telling where we will end up!
> Almost forgot - the announcement we are snail mailing to friends and family to keep things quiet on Facebook is posted here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-over-here-making-people-5.html#post37347284

You like to keep yourself busy don't you? Just take it easy. Hope you get the job and the move (when it happens) goes smoothly. I remember moving house at 30 weeks and by heck that was enough stress to put me off doing it again! 

I'll take a peak at your announcement now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

It is less that we like to keep busy and more that big changes at the upper level where I work have destroyed the quality of the environment. I am certain changing jobs and moving house before the little one shows up will be less stressful than after. We only get 6-8 weeks off in the USA, up to 12 depending on the company size and how long you've been there. I would rather have that time in a new home with the new baby, then trying to prepare for a move while recovering and trying to make a schedule. My work is also steady, but one job here, one job there - all over the place. There's literally one job open in a neighboring city that wouldn't require me to move and a second that would still require me to move three hours drive away. It is not at all what I had expected or planned for - it's just better than staying in a place that is getting progressively less awesome.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ajarvis my DH also doesn't have the patience as soon as he moves his hand the baby moves. Yes I cant wait for our scan and the best part my kids are going with. Cant wait to see the expression on my daughter's face. Almost time for your trip, do enjoy it.

Clandestine yay for movement. Soon there will be no doubt you feeling your baby. I love your announcement so cool. Good luck with the job hunt and the move. Hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine wow it's nice you can apply for jobs while pregnant. Here no one will hire a pregnant woman so if you want to change jobs, you need to do it before pregnancy or wait until you're back from your maternity leave. I think it's because companies don't want to hire someone that'll only be able to work some months before going on 1 year maternity leave and having to pay both for maternity leave and the person they hire to fill in for you during the year you're gone. So yeah, applying for jobs while pregnant in this country is a waste of time as no one will hire you.

AFM my so-called friend tried calling my DH yesterday but when he had time to call her back, her mobile was turned off. If she turned it off herself or her battery ran out and she hasn't bothered to charge it, who knows:shrug: 

Going out today to buy an anniversary gift for DH today (7 year anniversary on Monday) and our cat will be getting a check-up at the new vet.


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's why our company policy is that you have to work one year before being eligible for paid maternity leave otherwise its unpaid 

aww exciting ... are you guys going out to celebrate?


----------



## ClandestineTX

In the US, there is no requirement for paid leave. If your company meets certain requirements, they can be required to give you up to 12 weeks of job-protected leave, but they are not required to pay you. My current job would allow me up to 12 weeks, first using unused sick pay, then vacation pay, then disability allowance (at a lower percentage of total pay) - only because they meet the requirements and I've been here over a year. However, I completely hate what's left of my job. I would rather go somewhere that I get the minimum 6 weeks medical leave with only the payment from my current employer for unused vacation time to sustain me than stay here any longer than necessary. Also - legally - it's against Federal law to discriminate against hiring due to pregnancy (but good luck proving it), which is why I am keeping things completely quiet on social media and hoping to get an offer before it's completely obvious. I would not accept an offer or start a job without them knowing and having a sense that it's not going to be a big deal to them, just because I don't want to start off on a bad foot. I'm genuinely looking for a new long term gig.


----------



## ajarvis

I'm constantly shocked at the state of maternity leave in the U.S and how much everything costs. Seems wild. 

Here I'll get a year off. With a decent amount of pay and then my company tops up the first 6 weeks - which is completely normal.

clandestine I definitely agree with moving etc before baby is born. After would be much more stressful


----------



## Lost7

Quick update from me, My repeat foetal echocardiogram was today. My precious little Prince is heart healthy. There is a risk (with any baby) the duct does not close at birth, but in the majority of cases they will close in the weeks following birth with no intervention, such as my DS2's. Most common in premature babies, although DS2 was 10 days late. :haha:

I have my repeat 20 week scan next week, and the week after I'm hoping to have one of my 4D scans. :happydance:

Hope you're all okay!


----------



## ajarvis

All great news lost :) Awesome!


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, feeling super happy about that, it's just another weight lifted off my shoulders! :)


----------



## KatO79

Wow that sounds like a better system in a way. Here women get 12 months paid leave and I don't think how long you've been hired has much bearing on it. I remember this heavily pregnant woman from my 1st job course that said she was told not to write it in applications but felt it was silly because they would see she's pregnant right away at any job interviews and of course not hire her. Here it's an unwritten golden rule that you don't get pregnant for at least 1 year when you start a new job, especially if it's at a new company. Although I have heard of people still risking getting fired where the company just states false reasons and good luck proving it's because you got pregnant and those reasons are untrue:nope: I read about this woman that waited until she'd been at the company for almost 4 years before getting pregnant. Her boss wasn't happy and her coworkers also were mad. About 2 months after coming back from maternity leave, they fired her but of course came up with other reasons but she couldn't prove anything. So yeah I think many companies here are not very family friendly when it comes to pregnancy - it's seen as a huge economical and practical inconvenience.

Lost great news about your scan:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lost that is great news and Im sure such a relief.

Wow that is bad Kat 

AFM- 20 weeks today and tomorrow is our gender scan I cannot wait ... Im so excited ... Lost having also had C-section before did they struggle to get a clear picture due to your scar tissue? Im a little worried about that as all my pics have been super blurry ...


----------



## KatO79

Yep it really is although I think some companies and fields are worse than others in that respect.

So exciting Blessed, can't wait to hear the result :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Good luck blessed with the gender scan! 

I've had 3 sections, 9 MC and 1 D & C so I have "Ashermans syndrome" which is basically scarring in the uterus. They do have problems with scanning me but they always seem to manage although they do schedule more scans because they just can't see much..


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat and Lost

ok Lost I will let you know how it goes tomorrow I hope they will be able to get a clear scan because my kids are allowed to go in with us ...


----------



## Lost7

I think you'll be okay.. My gender scan was pretty clear.. It's just the more detail they try looking for, like chambers in the heart and blood flow to kidneys they have problems with


----------



## Blessedbaby

ok thank you ...


----------



## Lost7

You're welcome. :)


----------



## MissCassie

What weeks are you ladies going to finsih working? I was originally going to take the last of my leave at 33 weeks for 2 and then start at 35 weeks. 
But i changed it yesterday to take a week of in august at 33 weeks see family in a different state and then work up to 38 weeks and then just get my annual leave paid out to me..

So my official start date of maternity leave is 25 september. If i make it that far.

I get 18 weeks paid leave and im taking up to a year off


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im working until 16 September and will be 36weeks then ... I want to spend the last 2 weeks before baby comes with my DD ..

I had my gender scan on Saturday and Im joining team pink ... Lost please add me to the pink team ... 

We are so excited and cant wait to meet her but now we need to start thinking of girl names as my DH was so convinced its a boy that we only had boy names picked out LOL

She is a healthy chubby little monkey ...


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations on joing team pink! Another little princess to add to your family. 

I am hoping to still be able to work until 38 weeks,but i am only going to what my midwife and body is telling me.might go to part time maybe.


----------



## Blessedbaby

with my DD I wanted to work up until 38 weeks and only managed to go until 34 weeks and worked from home up until 36 weeks ... Im much bigger this time around so Im really hoping to be able to go to 36 weeks otherwise I will arrange with my boss like I did last time to be able to work from home


----------



## KatO79

Congrats on team :pink: Blessed :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was planning on working as long as possible... No clue when that would be, I don't think I could stay at home for too long without something to do.

Congrats, Blessed on your second daughter!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies

I know what you mean Clandestine I was bored by the time my DD was 3 months old everything becomes too much of a routine ... I guess this time will be different though as I will have 2 little ones keeping me busy during the day


----------



## KatO79

I unfortunately am unemployed so no maternity leave issues for me. DH is going to take the 3 months off he can though which starts when baby arrives.

DH tried calling my so-called friend again but her phone is still turned off. I noticed she still gets on FB so he's sent her a message but no response yet. If she doesn't answer we're going to just drop it and not bother anymore. It still irks me though when I think about all those nights I listened to her crying for hours about all these loser men she would hook up with and now she cant be bothered to answer us even though it's not pregnancy related and we just are getting back to her call :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

3 months that is so awesome here in South Africa the men only get 3 days LOL

aww your friend really doesn't have manners hey ... just drop her


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> 3 months that is so awesome here in South Africa the men only get 3 days LOL
> 
> aww your friend really doesn't have manners hey ... just drop her

Yeah it's really nice and if he'd been working longer at the company, he could've gotten up to 6 months. Although not all men take the leave they are offered, I've heard of some taking as little as 2 weeks. Awww too bad they don't get to take a longer leave where you're from:nope:

Yep no manners. I'm seriously starting to think she's become jealous about my pregnancy. I know she really wants children as well, preferably a boy first and then a girl. But she cant TTC right now despite the fact she's 34 because she's still studying plus her 11 year younger boyfriend (whom she met during the education she's currently taking) isn't ready and they haven't been together very long. I just think it sucks when she knows exactly what I went through during those 2 years of infertility to get this far, both emotionally and physically :growlmad: I'm definitely not going to contact her anymore.


----------



## c beary83

I had my 20 week scan today and everything went well :happydance:

Still team :yellow:
 



Attached Files:







20160531_102842~2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClandestineTX

Aww, congrats cbeary!!!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats c beary:flower:

So a little update: she called my DH and talked about her studies and his job. No asking about my pregnancy or anything. Nothing about wanting to see us either. I'm over her, so sick of her making everything about her and her issues.


----------



## ajarvis

Great news cbeary!
I'm taking mat leave starting Sept 16th - will use my vacation days but I'll only have a couple. I'll be 38 weeks then


----------



## Peanut112

All this South Africa talk makes me want to go home! <3

So "funny" how people just start to ignore you once you're pregnant. Even the ones who you thought were going to be there for you.. Unfortunately they're missing out on good people. We don't need people like that in our lives now anyways&#8230; Priorities!

Congrats cbeary!!!


----------



## KatO79

Peanut112 said:


> So "funny" how people just start to ignore you once you're pregnant. Even the ones who you thought were going to be there for you.. Unfortunately they're missing out on good people. We don't need people like that in our lives now anyways Priorities!

So true Peanut! I've been doing some reading on this topic and it's apparently not uncommon for certain friends to distance themselves when you're pregnant. I was even shocked to read about friends with kids that can get jealous of a friend who's pregnant:wacko: I know DH and I have also moved further away (like 40-45 minutes by car) but still. The worse part is once my "friend" gets pregnant in the future, she's gonna make it into a huge deal and suddenly expect me to be there and answer questions constantly:dohh: Not gonna happen though:nope: In this case it's pretty hurtful as she's one of the few friends I made "myself" (everyone else I've met through DH) and I've been there for her so many nights when she was crying about loser men she'd hook up with and hearing her constantly sob about how she'll never find anyone and never have children yada yada. I think even though she has a boyfriend, she's still jealous of me because I'm married (she really wants to get married one day) and now am pregnant (she really, really wants kids, like NOW). Although it's not like I got all this handed to me, I had to work on DH back when we started dating (he was afraid of commiting because of having his heart broken many times so it took some time) and I went through 2 years of infertility before getting pregnant (so wasn't like I got pregnant very quickly and went through 6 IUIs and 2 IVFs). But I guess she doesn't think about that?

Anyway I'll be going to my 2nd midwife appointment later today with DH:thumbup: Here are my scan pics from last week's anomaly scan that I can now upload since we now have internet on our laptop after having waited for 1 month:


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats cbeary ...

Peanut are you from South Africa?

I see there are like only 4 or 5 of us on here from SA LOL ...

Aww Kat yay for hubby going with today ...

My next appointment is on Monday and Im currently on study leave Im writing tomorrow, next week Wednesday and then the 13th .. studying is not going well I have 0 concentration and Im seriously thinking of postponing next semester until next year ... will talk to my DH tonight ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessed sorry it isn't going well with your studying. It may be worth taking a break instead of getting poor grades though.

AFM I got back from the midwife and everything is looking good. My uterus is measuring fine, heartbeat is good, blood pressure fine and my urine test shows nothing bad.

The bad news was this midwife isn't going to be my steady midwife either:growlmad: She was a temp to boot. So DH took a ½ day off work to meet a temp:dohh: I'm seriously going to lose it if the next midwife isn't my steady one either because then it's really starting to get ridiculous:trouble:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@blessed: my next appointment is next week, too! But Tuesday! 

@Kat: Your pictures are so cute!!! If I stay in this area, there's no telling who would be on call anyway!

Flying out tonight for interview tomorrow, KMFX this goes well and we move quickly!


----------



## lady3

Hi all. We had our scan yesterday and we're having another boy! We have one little boy and a little girl, so didn't mind which we had. We found out for the kids as they were hoping for one or the other. Our daughter was a bit upset at first, but she's been great today. Really singing and talking to the baby today and enjoying the baby kicking her back. Glad she's happy now and I'm very glad we made the choice for them to find out so that whichever was the disappointed of our children would have time for it to sink in before the baby came. 

Glad to see everyone here is doing well. We get up to a year for maternity leave which I'll probably be taking close to. I'm in education, so will return to work in September for a few weeks handover, then probably go on maternity at 37-38 weeks depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## KatO79

*Clandestine *FXed for your interview! As to midwives, it's the same here but I'm supposed to have a "steady" midwife for my appointments. So them changing midwives on me is really crappy of them. I don't know if it's because we moved in the end of April and they're having issues now finding someone that can fit me in on a steady basis:shrug: Still it stinks:nope:

*lady* congrats on you having a :blue: Yeah I can see how it might be good that your children are prepared. I'm sure your daughter will love her little brother:flower:

BTW I forgot to mention that DH and I have now been put on a birthing class team which starts on the 12th of this month (it's 3 classes, one each month I think). Needless to say, DH isn't looking much forward to that:haha: He'll probably be a bit hopeless when I do give birth (he can't even see women giving birth on TV:haha:) but oh well, better than having my toxic mother with who'd just badmouth me to everyone and annoy me with her nasty comments. I'd probably go nuts and throw her out anyway:nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lady: congrats on your little boy! I am glad you are able to let your kids interact with the new baby already! 

@Kat: the practice I use in TX rotates the appointments through the midwives, so you've met them all before you deliver. That way they aren't total strangers, even if they aren't super close to you. I prefer it because it also allows them to be on a regular shift and have no incentive to try to rush things along. The US is notorious for pushing unnecessary treatment or procedures for the sake of hurrying things and that's just not what I want. I haven't even looked at classes or anything - waiting to see how this interview goes, as if we move beforehand it seems like I would be better to wait and do them where I'm going to be.


----------



## lady3

Good luck with the interview Clandestine. How exciting for you! 

Kat- I always had rotating midwives as well. This is the first time I will have the same one throughout as I'm on the home-based programme. I'm considering a home-birth as my last labour was under 2 hours, so think I'd just rather stay home! Enjoy the birthing classes. I did that with my first and my husband was the only man who came out of 6 couples. I was surprised as I would have thought they would all want to come!!


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine & lady, here they usually give you 1 steady midwife that you get to know and who gets to know you. Although there is always a chance you won't have that same midwife at the actual birth as it depends on if she already is with another patient when you go into labour. I think there are so many midwives that are tied to the hospital I'll be giving birth at that I wouldn't reach to meet all of them anyway even if I had a new one each time:shrug:


----------



## Peanut112

Blessedbaby said:


> Peanut are you from South Africa?
> 
> I see there are like only 4 or 5 of us on here from SA LOL ...

Yes! Went back for a visit last Christmas.
I think it's the lack of internet/service and really crap companies. I'm not sure if it's the same where you are, but in JoBurg I had a hell of a time setting up a cellphone. :dohh:


----------



## KatO79

So my youngest BIL's birthday went fine. We ate brunch up in his apartment which was nice (there was even some yummy pancakes:thumbup:) and when we went outside afterwards, he had made sure one of the benches was in the shade so we were all in the shade the vast majority of the time. The only time I was out in the sun was when I had to play croquet which I totally suck at:dohh: DH's whole family has been playing for _years_ and my family never played (nor any other outdoor games actually) so I _always_ come in last (which is why I hate playing, they're all so experienced):nope: It's always so embarrassing because everyone knows I stink so they're always nice when they e.g. roquet me so I either don't get totally sabotaged or they even help me:blush: But the food was good, great fruit cake for dessert and there was plenty of water for me to drink. My youngest BIL's only mess up was there was a wine glass at my place at the table for the brunch so had to quickly turn it over when my eldest BIL forgot I'm pregnant somehow and told someone to give me some of the Asti that was offered:dohh: I took 1 teeny tiny sip of DH's though at one point as I was seated next to him since I _love_ Asti :haha: Oh and luckily my IL's didn't tease me about the spf 50+ sun lotion I used or me using a wide brimmed hat when I was in the sun:thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Clandestine how did your interview go?

Lady congrats on team blue ... so great that your kids are excited for the arrival of their little brother ...

Kat Im glad you had a good time at your BIL's party ...

Peanut Im in Joburg too and I do have some complaints with internet etc but I also have nothing to compare it too as Ive only lived here all my life LOL

AFM - Im still on study leave and I had my monthly check up yesterday with my OBGYN and my BP is quite high so I have to go back after my exams next week Tuesday to see if its dropped or to see if Im going to be started on meds ... I had BP issues with my son and showed signs of Pre-E with my DD at 34 weeks so I hope its just the exams stressing me out ... other then that my baby is healthy and was kicking so much and her movements are becoming stronger ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessed sorry about the high BP, I hope it goes down soon and it's because of exams! Sounds like your baby is doing fine though:thumbup:

And thanks:flower: Yes it was a pretty nice day. Next up is my eldest BIL's daughter who celebrated with her mother's family (wasn't to be a joint party like it was for his son) this past Saturday, this Saturday it'll be DH's side of the family's turn. Although there's no wish list yet and DH and I are thinking she probably got lots of stuff from her mother's side of the family so there's probably not much left to choose from :nope: Told DH if we don't get a wish list really soon we'll just have to get her a gift card to a toy store although DH isn't much for it - he hates giving people gift cards, especially children:dohh:


----------



## lady3

Clandestine- hope the interview went well! Maybe we've not heard from you as you're busy packing ;)

Blessed- fingers crossed bp just related to the stress from the exams and goes down next week. 

Kat- how old is the little girl? My daughter (almost 8) loves nothing more than getting a gift card. She likes to be able to choose her own present and shop herself like a grown up :)


----------



## KatO79

lady3 said:


> Kat- how old is the little girl? My daughter (almost 8) loves nothing more than getting a gift card. She likes to be able to choose her own present and shop herself like a grown up :)

She just turned 8 so still into dolls and doll houses. Although her and her now 11 year old brother are rather spoiled so they're not into gift cards, they want stuff and preferably what they wished for and heaven forbid you've bought something that someone else already got them:wacko: DH's family generally isn't much for giving gift cards and definitely not to kids which explains why my DH isn't much for it.

Problem may be partially solved though as my BIL wrote us last night with a list he compiled himself of what he thinks she would like. He says his daughter won't tell him anything about what she wants:wacko: Makes me wonder if it's because she got so much from the mother's side of the family last Saturday or if the mother told her not to say anything to make things difficult for the father's side of the family - I wouldn't put it past her as she's as toxic as my own mother and very bitter about the divorce (blaming my BIL for the whole failed marriage even though she's clearly contributed her fair share).


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey lost hope your ok hon can't find your journal or pm you 
Xx


----------



## MissCassie

I was thinking the same thing.
Hope she is ok.


----------



## KatO79

Just checked Lost's profile and she hasn't been active since May 28th:wacko: Hope nothing bad has happened:nope:


----------



## MissCassie

Is anyone in the due in october group on fb? Its no longer there?


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Is anyone in the due in october group on fb? Its no longer there?

I think some are, I'm unfortunately not one of them since I'm keeping my pregnancy on the down low due to my toxic siblings that I'm still "friends" with on FB. Hope someone can help. It does sound really bad if the group has been taken down though:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

Some people were, but I tried looking for it since I've now told work etc. and haven't been able to find it.


----------



## MissCassie

I was in it, i know she made it secret but youd still see it in your groups...

And now its not their unless i got deleted for no reason lol


----------



## Blessedbaby

its still there and she is doing well and Charlie is still a boy ... I don't know if she is taking a break from bnb ...


----------



## MissCassie

That means ive been deleted :(


----------



## bubbles82

There was an update on Lost's YouTube popped up yesterday so she seems to be ok, just not on here for some reason


----------



## Oldermummy78

:-( 

How odd hope all is ok

This place is great for releasing pent up energy and I hoped lost realised we could be there for her when she needs us, 
Hope she comes back soon xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Cassie should I ask her to add you again?


----------



## KatO79

So weird:shrug: Hope Lost comes back on BnB soon though.

AFM DH felt baby kick for the 1st time today :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ajarvis

So awesome your DH got to feel Kat :) He must've loved that!


----------



## MissCassie

Blessedbaby said:


> Cassie should I ask her to add you again?

There would be no point.. 
I messaged her on fb asking to be readded as i dont know why i have been deleted and she blocked me so no thanks.


----------



## KatO79

I think he did ajarvis, he got a goofy smile on his face:haha: 

Oh and we're ordering a baby carriage on Saturday. I've decided on the one I want since DH was taking forever and there's a 6-8 week waiting period on getting them. It's a really good quality Danish brand called Odder and the model we're going with is Zip for anyone interested:winkwink: Think we'll need to buy more stuff and do that every month so we can reach to get the nursery ready before October. ATM we don't have *anything* in there:wacko:

Also DH has finally decided to accept a wedding invite he got a while ago:dohh: It's in the middle of August so here's hoping I can find a nice maternity dress that fits my bump. It'll be impossible to buy something in the small town I live in now (0 maternity clothes stores here) so we'll have to go to a larger city to find something. May have to find a Saturday 1-2 weeks before to do that. He's also mentioned our pregnancy now to some friends he doesn't see very much (as they all have 1-2 kids and us being childless before meant we weren't often welcome at their gatherings, only for the annual Christmas luncheon) while discussing with them via email on what to do for the groom's bachelor night but none of them have said anything to it yet:nope: Don't know if they haven't noticed or what:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

MissCassie said:


> Blessedbaby said:
> 
> 
> Cassie should I ask her to add you again?
> 
> There would be no point..
> I messaged her on fb asking to be readded as i dont know why i have been deleted and she blocked me so no thanks.Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. I'm part of one I can add you too. Not a huge group which is nice, but it is active :)



KatO79 said:


> I think he did ajarvis, he got a goofy smile on his face:haha:
> 
> Oh and we're ordering a baby carriage on Saturday. I've decided on the one I want since DH was taking forever and there's a 6-8 week waiting period on getting them. It's a really good quality Danish brand called Odder and the model we're going with is Zip for anyone interested:winkwink: Think we'll need to buy more stuff and do that every month so we can reach to get the nursery ready before October. ATM we don't have *anything* in there:wacko:
> 
> Also DH has finally decided to accept a wedding invite he got a while ago:dohh: It's in the middle of August so here's hoping I can find a nice maternity dress that fits my bump. It'll be impossible to buy something in the small town I live in now (0 maternity clothes stores here) so we'll have to go to a larger city to find something. May have to find a Saturday 1-2 weeks before to do that. He's also mentioned our pregnancy now to some friends he doesn't see very much (as they all have 1-2 kids and us being childless before meant we weren't often welcome at their gatherings, only for the annual Christmas luncheon) while discussing with them via email on what to do for the groom's bachelor night but none of them have said anything to it yet:nope: Don't know if they haven't noticed or what:wacko:

That's cute :)

His friends may have not noticed if it was a mid a different conversation or they'll just say something in person. Email can be weird!


----------



## KatO79

Wow Cassie that's just super odd:wacko: Maybe someone else could try asking Lost on why she's blocked you? Maybe she has you confused with someone else or something?

ajarvis he wrote it at the end of his email, right after congratulating one of the other guys that wrote at the end of his that him and his wife are expecting baby #2 (another boy apparently) at the end of September.


----------



## MissCassie

Has anyone had a bilobed placenta before? Where the placenta is seperated into two near equal lobes? So essentially i have 2 placentas... 

Which means i have a higher risk of hemorrhage after birth or the other placenta not coming out properly and the doctors having to go in and get it out


----------



## ajarvis

That's the first I've ever heard of that misscassie. Sounds interesting and a little scary. What are their plans for your delivery then?


----------



## ajarvis

Anyone else super itchy? Last few days I've been ridiculously itchy and I think it's getting worse. I don't remember this from my last pregnancies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm itchy, but I've had dry skin for most of this pregnancy. My hands are finally not scaly. 

I haven't heard of the placenta stuff, misscassie - but agree I'd ask about the birth plan. I hate to say, maybe a planned c-section would be safer, but couldn't hurt to ask about all of your options and the risks of each. I keep thinking I am all for an unmedicated all natural birth, but I think at the end of the day, I'm going for whatever gets me and this kid to the other side of this in the best shape possible.


----------



## MissCassie

I go for another scan at 32 weeks to see how everything is going so i guess ill find out more then.

I would really like to have a watet birth, but if i have to have a c section then im completely fine with that too. At the end of the day she has to come out either way. And as long as shes happy and healthy thats all i care about :)

On a side note. 
Happy V day to me :)

And yes my belly has been getting itchy and tight.. the joys of stretching skin haha


----------



## KatO79

I haven't been particularly itchy but it does come occasionally, mostly on my bump but also my breasts. I do have dry skin issues too.

Cassie I don't know anything about that particular placenta issue, may be worth asking your midwife about potential birth plans like everyone said.

I'm however not thrilled if I end up needing a C section though, my toxic mother told me about mine (yep, I was born via C section) compared to her 5 other births that where vaginally. According to her, it sounds like you're free from pain during the "birth" but you're in a lot more pain afterwards and for a longer time period compared to giving birth vaginally. So yeah will do the C section if necessary (on the off chance my placenta hasn't moved or a complication arises during labour) but I'm not going to be happy about it:nope:


----------



## KatO79

So there was a sale at the local baby store and we went in today. Ended up getting an Emmaljunga Big Star Supreme Limited Edition baby carriage (the last one they had:thumbup:) and this baby car seat since the prices on them were so great:









Can't wait til next month's shopping trip:happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

MissCassie said:


> Blessedbaby said:
> 
> 
> Cassie should I ask her to add you again?
> 
> There would be no point..
> I messaged her on fb asking to be readded as i dont know why i have been deleted and she blocked me so no thanks.Click to expand...

Don't worry I also got deleted and blocked I cant even post on the page that was created ... so yeah it makes 2 of us ... :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Cassie I haven't heard of anything like that before ... maybe speak to your doctor to find out what your options are ... happy Vday

Ajarvis I have been feeling itchy mostly on my arms and wrists but not all the time ...

great buys Kat ... I love it ... 

AFM - I went back to my OBGYN on Tuesday and my BP came down a bit but was still high and because Im also short of breathe now I got sent for some bloodwork after my appointment ... I have to call back on Monday to find out the results if it comes back clear my next appointment is on 4 July if not she wants to see me on Tuesday again ... gosh I hope it comes back clear


----------



## KatO79

Wow Blessed that's so odd you're also blocked. Maybe someone who isn't could ask Lost why? 

Too bad your BP is still high, I really hope your results come back clear!

And thanks, going to prioritise nursery stuff on our next shopping trip as we don't have anything in there yet:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat I don't think that will help ... when I asked her why she no longer posts here she said she was blocked from BNB due to catching someone out that lied about a MC ... its none of my business really and I told her so just told her you ladies were concerned as to where she was and boom blocked and deleted 

ooh I just love baby shopping now ... we got some avent bottles as we couldn't find any tommee tippee ones


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat I don't think that will help ... when I asked her why she no longer posts here she said she was blocked from BNB due to catching someone out that lied about a MC ... its none of my business really and I told her so just told her you ladies were concerned as to where she was and boom blocked and deleted
> 
> ooh I just love baby shopping now ... we got some avent bottles as we couldn't find any tommee tippee ones

Ah ok I had no idea, makes sense than to just let things be then. I thought that if it was just due to a minor misunderstanding, perhaps someone could ask her. But in this case, it's probably best to leave it be. Although it does mean that we don't have anyone that can update the front page as to genders and EDDs and the like :wacko:

Avent, that's also the brand I'm looking at for bottles and a breast pump (we also have a gift certificate for the breast pump so can get it a bit cheaper). It's a good brand then? Yep love baby shopping, just wish we could've bought a few more items but we have to keep a certain budget each month and the carriage and car seat were still a bit pricey despite the sale (it's the 25% Danish tax on _everything_:dohh:). I'm sure we'll reach to get everything we need before October though! Looking most forward to getting some of the clothes, just so cute:cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes hey maybe we should start one in the of this thread LOL 

yes two of my friends and my niece swears by Avent hey so I think we made a good choice ... Im also hoping to breastfeed again this time around although last time I could only do so for the first 2 months ... one thing I know for sure is to stock up on breastpads ... those first few weeks its just a leaky mess ... 

we haven't started buying clothes yet besides DH's purchases he made at the beginning of this pregnancy ... cant believe we in the 6th month of our pregnancies ... just a few more weeks and we will be in the final stretch - 3rd tri ...


----------



## imaginary8x

Anyone willing to do it maybe ask the administrator to change the owner of the thread? As I'm sure they would change it if you explain to them.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> yes hey maybe we should start one in the of this thread LOL
> 
> yes two of my friends and my niece swears by Avent hey so I think we made a good choice ... Im also hoping to breastfeed again this time around although last time I could only do so for the first 2 months ... one thing I know for sure is to stock up on breastpads ... those first few weeks its just a leaky mess ...
> 
> we haven't started buying clothes yet besides DH's purchases he made at the beginning of this pregnancy ... cant believe we in the 6th month of our pregnancies ... just a few more weeks and we will be in the final stretch - 3rd tri ...

Yeah that's what I was thinking, that maybe someone needs to start a new list of EDDs and genders so we can update it. My EDD never did get changed to October 9th:wacko:

Ok so guess I'll go with Avent, will see if I can buy the breast pump plus a few bottles next month along with the nursery stuff plus some pads. Is it worth investing the extra money in an electric pump or is a manual one just as good (here the electric one costs a little over double the cost of the manual one:wacko:)? How often do you change the pads? I'm thinking it must be at least 1 a day?

Yeah it's going by so fast! Trying to _really_ enjoy it now. Especially as I spent most of my 1st trimester _super_ worried about MCing:nope: Think I even had a couple of panic attacks over it:wacko: So here's to savoring these last few months:thumbup:


----------



## ajarvis

Great buys kat!

Blessed hope your BP comes down! Any suspected reason for it being high? Can't wait for third tri. 2 more weeks for me!

If everyone is ok with it I'll message an admin and see if I can take over the thread. My understanding is lost is not coming back. They are phasing all of my work over to someone else so I have some free time :p


----------



## squirrel.

Hi there ladies. I just wanted to shed some light on the situation, as I've seen you wondering where Lost7 is and now with the suggestion that she was banned for catching out someone who lied about a miscarriage, I can't hold my tongue any longer. Lost7 was banned for going on a sustained off-site attack on me, slandering me for lying about a miscarriage (which is so utterly hurtful and dispicable). I had never been anything but nice to Lost7, but somehow, she got very upset by my recent chemical pregnancy last cycle and decided to blog about me and slander me on Facebook. I reported her for it and had evidence of her attacks and that's what got her banned.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Great buys kat!
> 
> Blessed hope your BP comes down! Any suspected reason for it being high? Can't wait for third tri. 2 more weeks for me!
> 
> If everyone is ok with it I'll message an admin and see if I can take over the thread. My understanding is lost is not coming back. They are phasing all of my work over to someone else so I have some free time :p

Thanks ajarvis:flower:

I'm ok with you taking over:winkwink:




squirrel. said:


> Hi there ladies. I just wanted to shed some light on the situation, as I've seen you wondering where Lost7 is and now with the suggestion that she was banned for catching out someone who lied about a miscarriage, I can't hold my tongue any longer. Lost7 was banned for going on a sustained off-site attack on me, slandering me for lying about a miscarriage (which is so utterly hurtful and dispicable). I had never been anything but nice to Lost7, but somehow, she got very upset by my recent chemical pregnancy last cycle and decided to blog about me and slander me on Facebook. I reported her for it and had evidence of her attacks and that's what got her banned.

I'm so sorry that that happened to you squirrel and I'm also so sorry about your CP :hugs: I hope you haven't been scared off from BnB by your experience as the vast majority on here are very nice and supportive. I wish you luck on your journey :dust:

AFM DH talked to my MIL and mentioned our purchases yesterday (even though I told him not to) and it sounds like she's gone nuts about how much money we used (despite the fact we bought them during a sale) :wacko: I honestly don't know why she's mixing into our finances:growlmad: Sounds like she's suggesting we buy only used items, even suggesting us using an ancient cradle that's over 40 years old and was bought when DH's big brother was born. I don't have anything against used items, I just like to be able to decide for myself with DH what we buy used and what we buy new without his parents interfering in it!


----------



## ajarvis

I take everyone's opinions on everything baby with a grain of salt. Buy what you want and smile and nod lol.


----------



## imaginary8x

ajarvis said:


> Great buys kat!
> 
> Blessed hope your BP comes down! Any suspected reason for it being high? Can't wait for third tri. 2 more weeks for me!
> 
> If everyone is ok with it I'll message an admin and see if I can take over the thread. My understanding is lost is not coming back. They are phasing all of my work over to someone else so I have some free time :p

I'm also ok with you taking over it. :)


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> I take everyone's opinions on everything baby with a grain of salt. Buy what you want and smile and nod lol.

True but it's hard when you feel like your MIL often sticks her nose where it doesn't belong. I think she had this idea DH and I would buy _everything_ 2nd (or even 3rd or 4th) hand which was never the plan. Think we only were thinking of getting _some_ of the clothes 2nd hand if we can find any.

BTW heard back from my "friend" today. She's now saying she finishes her course Thursday and we can meet up any day after that. Her only other question? Are we (DH and I) going to Copenhell (a Danish heavy metal festival in Copenhagen) this year:wacko::nope: Like seriously, no asking how I'm doing or the baby or anything? Plus what a question! We now live 45 minutes _by car_ from Copenhagen and would either have to drive back and forth (which would be insane!) or sleep on the camping grounds (like I'm going to do that at 24-25 weeks pregnant:wacko:) in a little tent plus find a cat sitter for those 3 days. She doesn't even like that type of music and never goes so extra weird question.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ajarvis Im ok with you taking over this thread ... thank you so much for offering up your time ... just 2 more weeks Im jealous LOL but I will follow two weeks after you 

so sorry for your loss squirrel and that you got bullied :hugs: hope you have your rainbow baby soon

Kat Im sorry about your MIL always sticking her nose where it doesn't belong ... besides this is your first baby and Im sure you guys would like to give the baby the best you possibly can ... as for your friend give her some time and see what she says when you guys meet up

AFM we celebrated father's day yesterday and went out for lunch with my DH and our kids ... I all of a sudden started feeling sick and out of breathe and Im still struggling to catch my breathe ... Im calling my OBGYN today to find out what the bloodresults are and will mention to her that I even feel claustrophobic sometimes ... gosh this has been my hardest pregnancy thus far ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat Im sorry about your MIL always sticking her nose where it doesn't belong ... besides this is your first baby and Im sure you guys would like to give the baby the best you possibly can ... as for your friend give her some time and see what she says when you guys meet up
> 
> AFM we celebrated father's day yesterday and went out for lunch with my DH and our kids ... I all of a sudden started feeling sick and out of breathe and Im still struggling to catch my breathe ... Im calling my OBGYN today to find out what the bloodresults are and will mention to her that I even feel claustrophobic sometimes ... gosh this has been my hardest pregnancy thus far ...

Yes plus we went through a 2 year struggle to have this baby, something my MIL has never experienced and has about 0 understanding of. For her, babies have always been a "given", she never had the slightest issues getting pregnant all 3 times. As for my so-called friend, I'm still a bit upset that she hasn't asked about me or baby even once (plus never did answer that SMS I sent her at the start of May about my 1st midwife appointment). Even DH's super selfish friend that annoys the heck out of me asked yesterday about how the pregnancy is going when he called! One thing's for sure, she won't be the "aunt" she kept talking about she would be! And I can't even talk to her about how she's hurt me because she'll just turn it around and say I've hurt her by saying that and make it about her, as she always does:dohh:

Hope everything turns out ok with your results and there's nothing serious:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have just spoken to my OBGYN and she wants me to come in on Thursday again to see her as she is concerned about my short of breathe, extreme fatigue and dizzy spells ... on the upside my bloods came back clear but she also doesn't want to leave anything to chance ... 

I would've gone tomorrow but I have to be at work and on Wednesday she is in theatre


----------



## ajarvis

Hope they figure it out blessed. That doesn't sound fun at all!

I was in the mountains camping this weekend again :) So beautiful. So afraid the last half of the summer will be camping free because I'm too big lol. 

Have a massive headache this morning. It's brutal. Hope it goes away as the day goes or it will be a long day. Thankfully I only have 63 days of work left :p then I can be in misery at home haha

Thread has been switched to me. Let me know if there's anything you want me to update etc!


----------



## KatO79

Blessed I hope they find out what's going on soon and help you:flower:

ajarvis wow sounds like fun although maybe a bit less fun with a 24/25 week bump. Hope your headache goes away! As for changing anything my EDD was changed to October 9th at my nuchal scan some weeks ago so maybe we should go with that?


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks for taking over the thread ajarvis!

Silly, but my username isn't right, it's twinkie2 but the front page says tinkle, edd is the 13th :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mind if I join again girls? I'm feeling so much better about my pregnancy now that I'm further along.


----------



## ajarvis

Will make the changes ladies! 

Welcome Ashknowsbest :) Let me know your due date and if you know what you're having and I can add to the front page!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ajarvis - I'm having boy/girl twins and I'm due on October 24th. :D Thank you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh squirrel, I'm so sorry. I had to report someone at work for harassing me online (on work time, with work computer resources) just last week. I am glad that you were able to document the bullying and get a resolution. I am also very sorry about your CP, I honestly lost count of my own before getting this little guy to hang around, so I know how hard it can be. 

Welcome back, ashknowsbest! 

Ajarvis: thank you for taking over the thread! I should have tons of time, considering I am trying to transition my job so that I can move on to something that brings me greater joy - but still crazy busy. I hope your headaches let up.

Blessed: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for nothing serious for you. Do you have a history of pre-E or anything with your previous pregnancies? 

Kat: super win on your shopping!!! Well done!!! I have managed to make a list/ registry, and sent out announcements offline so far. I have bought fabric and have started my second quilting project. I should probably post photos of them at some point! 

I hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Ajarvis for taking over the thread please change my EDD to 14 October and Im due a girl ... I hope your headache has gone now 

thanks ladies I hope its nothing serious too ... Clandestine I had signs of pre-E with my daughter but I was already 34weeks along with her then ... just elevated BP and then swelling and headaches 

Welcome back Ashknowsbest 

Im already huge I think Im going to be as big as a bus ... I will post a picture later ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks ajarvis:flower:

Welcome back ash:flower: Nice to see you here, glad that everything is going well with your twins:happydance:

Clandestine thanks, yeah I'm especially loving our baby carriage. I even go out to the out house we're keeping it in every 2-3 days to visit it :haha::blush: Sounds like so much fun making a registry! I'm just circling stuff in a catalogue of things DH and I need to buy since we won't be getting anything from anybody really, at least not before baby's Christening around next April. Oh you really should post a pic of your projects! I now wish I could do stuff like that but my toxic mother was a super harsh teacher so she killed any interest I had when I was younger. Would be really useful now!

Blessed looking forward to seeing your bump pic! I'm planning on taking one very soon myself (I take one every 2 weeks to better see any difference) so will post mine when I get that done.

AFM I've had pretty bad RLP the last couple of days (mostly the ligaments towards the front) but it seems to have died down today, thank God! I've been avoiding taking pain killers since getting my positive beta and want to keep it that way!

Oh and my silly "friend" is now talking about seeing us Saturday since she can't Sunday but we luckily will be going to my in-laws' huge get together with DH's whole family that day so we can't. Which will be fun as it'll be the first time I'm seeing some of them since becoming pregnant and having an obvious bump. I like though how she just assumes we can see her this weekend just because it's the 1st weekend after her 3 week course is done:dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

here is my 23w3d bump pic LOL

Im as huge as a bus ... :haha:

oh Kat sounds like fun you must enjoy it ... I myself am not to crafty so Im leaving it for the shops :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







bump pic.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## imaginary8x

Thanks ajarvis for taking over. 

Can you put me down for team blue, please.

Also welcome back ashknowsbest. :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you for taking over ajarvis :) 

Does everyone else feel lile this pregnancy is really flying by? Only 14 more weeks and babies will start to be born!


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh yes MissCassie not to mention those whose babies will be born in September ... this pregnancy is really flying by for me ... with my DD it dragged on forever ... 

I just bought some baby toiletries now and 3 receiving blankets ... if I think of October it feels far but when I look at the calendar its so close ... 12 weeks of work left for me ...


----------



## ajarvis

Great bump Blessed :)

Misscassie this pregnancy is now flying! Just over 14 weeks til due date, but I expect to go in September since I'm due Oct. 1. I also only have 62 days of work left. Crazy!

I bought 3 sleepers yesterday :) I haven't really bought anything yet cause I'm not a fan of alot of girls clothes - all the tutus, and dresses and so much damn pink lol - but freaked the fiance out again holding it up to my belly :p one of those will fit in there in 14 weeks! Crazy she's almost 2lbs right now. My MIL has confirmed she'll come paint the nursery July - end of July. So my job now is to get it ready to paint and pick paint - only 5 weeks til then and my summer is going to be incredibly busy!


----------



## KatO79

Nice bump Blessed!

Yep it's really going by fast! Trying to savor each day as much as possible. Just saw National Geographic's documentary "In the Womb" on YouTube today, very informative, going to get DH to see it as well:thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll post some crafty pics to my journal in a few minutes! 
Here's the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-over-here-making-people-8.html#post37455982

I feel like it's flying by, but also... I still really don't have much of a bump at all. I just look a little fatter than usual. I did have to start wearing maternity pants, but it's not really obvious. I will say I've never been so happy to be fat in my life! I am just glad he's doing well in there! 

I have a friend who's offered to host a shower for us later this summer. Hubster is going to start work on the crib soon... hopefully this weekend. And I think I am probably going to avoid buying anything for the time being, aside from more fabric!

Honestly, I think it's still part of the not believing this is really really real yet. We tried for 3.5 years, it still hasn't quite sunk in that everything has looked as close to perfect as we ever could have asked for and we might really be taking home a baby in about 15 weeks.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies ... I know I love buying cute clothes for my DD but right now I feel so overwhelmed when I walk into a shop and look at the baby clothes LOL 

62 days of work left Ajarvis and almost into double digits gosh ... wow 2lbs already ...

Kat I will also try and watch it later thanks ... 

Clandestine are you expecting a boy? You are so crafty I like all the fabric you got for the crib ... its like we all in the final preparation phase before our LO's are here ... Im not having a shower this time around and I really don't mind not having one ...

My bump is so big now that I literally sit with my laptop balancing on the edge of my desk at work ... I have my OBGYN appointment tomorrow will update you guys after I get back


----------



## KatO79

Wow Clandestine, very cute, especially like the squid one:thumbup: I kind of know what you mean, although DH and I went through "only" 2 years and 3-4 months of infertility instead. I know in my case it's because I was starting to think it may never happen for us (especially as we never got more than 2-3 eggs each round of IVF) and was looking into perhaps egg donors (If my eggs were the major issue) and starting to consider adoption more. So great about your friend offering to host a shower! Hope yours is fun. I would _love_ to have one but since it's not the tradition here plus I have pretty much 0 female friends, it'd be a sad party as at most only my toxic mother, my MIL, perhaps my youngest BIL's girlfriend, DH's grandmother and my selfish "friend" would show up:nope:

Blessed I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat ...


----------



## ajarvis

Yes Blessed time is flying!! Need to get on the Nursery - cleaning it out of all the boys stuff! Find a way to store their toys etc. 

My bump is definitely getting in the way of stuff lol. Have to be careful not to burn the belly while cooking :p Will try and post a pic later.

I'm starting to think the countdown of days of work left is getting distracting ha. 

They didn't have any decaf when I went to get my Timmies coffee - not a good way to start the day lol - so here I am with a caffeinated tea and I'll probably crash by lunch time and need a nap :p


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Blessed: FX for your appointment today! I am almost embarrassed to admit - those blankets aren't even the official crib bedding! We are doing an owl theme for the actual nursery type things, I am doing a group of other blankets, because you can never have too many for tummy time, or wrapping them after they are buckled into their car seats, backups for when they poop or throw up on the first ones, LOL, extras! After I finish the squids, I am doing a Halloween themed baby bats with stars and some bold yellow and red colors one and then moving on to the nursery items. With work being stressful, continuing to look for a new job, and hiding out at home as much as possible, it's my therapy right now. 

@ajarvis: I was told 1-2 cups of caffeinated drinks were OK per day, which I try to stick to one, but this week... I have been needing both.

@Kat: we are having mixed company showers, I am hoping Hubster gets one at work also! I am not into all the ladies sitting around, drinking tea, sharing birth stories, and playing games. I have been to my share of them - but we are thinking more betting pool for due dates (winner gets 10%, we get 90%), seeing who can chug a beer through a baby bottle the fastest, etc. Something celebratory and fun and anything we get gift wise as a bonus. I am really not into having attention focused on me - I like the idea of just having a social gathering, where it's encouraged to bring gifts. If you want one, I would ask someone - even your DH's friend - about throwing a party for you anyway. Could even advertise an American-style baby shower, just for the hell of it. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to come!


----------



## c beary83

Hi everyone! 24 weeks today and v day :happydance: so pleased to reach milestones 

Ajarvis - thanks for taking over the thread. Please can you change my Edd to 12th Oct.

I've been trying to stick to one cup of tea a day but sometimes I have two :blush: I'm full of a cold today so needed the caffeine :coffee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, c beary! Sorry to hear about your cold, though!


----------



## FaithyJ

Ajarvis - Thanx for taking over the thread.. I'm team Pink! 

Clandestine - I love the alphabet blanket!!

As for me, I'm so short that my bump is in the way of everything.. I'm even having to lean forward to brush my teeth lol
Still having kidney stone issues.. had another renal ultrasound today and had to have dye injected and two x-rays taken of my bladder & kidneys.. not sounding too good really. May have to have surgery to have stones removed in the next few weeks depending on what the scans showed..


----------



## ajarvis

Clandestine. For me I find if I have too much caffeine then I get withdrawal headaches :( considering how little I drink now that sucks lol. But I do ok with tea :)


Faithy mine too. And we're going to get bigger!! oh boy lol. I'm hoping I can drive the entire time. I didn't have a car with my last too so not sure of the logistics there.


----------



## twinkie2

So I had a moment of panic today, my belly was itchy and I went to put on lotion and eek! A huge red line straight down the side of my belly, we are talking at least 8" long! I thought a stretch mark had appeared, poof! just out of nowhere. After about 15mins of freaking out that I'm really in for it this time (I was lucky with DD and only had a few small ones, nothing that bothered me) I finally realized that I was at someones house this morning and their dog had jumped on me and scratched my belly :dohh: what an idiot! The fact that it was a perfectly straight line should have given it away, but for whatever reason I couldn't think of anything but stretch marks when I saw the angry red line. I'm sure I'll get more again and I'm fine with it, I just thought with 16 weeks left it's way too soon for that angry of a line to show up! Crisis averted!


----------



## Peanut112

Ajarvis, could you change my DD to Oct 17th please? :)


----------



## FaithyJ

lol twinkie2..

ajarvis- driving has never become too difficult for me, just requires a little adjustment to the seat. However, I have a different job this time and I'm not sure I'm going to be able to reach to do it lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: I am a caffeine junkie, I don't know how I've gotten down to a single cup each morning on most days! 

I am still smaller than I was at my heaviest (non-pregnant), but my family gets stretch marks, so I'm sure they'll show up sooner or later. I am not going to lose any sleep over it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and my Oct 7th EDD is the same, and there's a boy on the way.


----------



## twinkie2

ClandestineTX said:


> but my family gets stretch marks, so I'm sure they'll show up sooner or later. I am not going to lose any sleep over it!

This is my family too so I totally expect them (and got some with my first, but somehow got lucky compared to the rest of the family, so I've got wishful thinking on this one, but fully expect it to explode on me later in pregnancy!) Just freaked me out cause I literally thought this huge one popped up in just hours!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for all of the welcomes girls! 

blessed - I hope everything went well at your OB appointment today.

kat - Sorry you're not going to be having a baby shower. I live on the west coast in the states and my family is all on the east coast so I thought I wouldn't be having a baby shower. As it turns out though, my mom is flying out and she's throwing me a small one with friends that I have in the area and herself. I think she is bringing some other people from the east coast but I'm not sure and she won't tell me .... she wants to surprise me. (I think it's sort fun (although expensive) to buy most things yourself anyways) I took my DH and I a LONG time to get pregnant as well so I'm all into buying most things myself. 

ajarvis - no decaf?! How dare they! I try not to drink it everyday but I do like even my decaf every once in a while. I'm also starting to feel like bending over things is becoming more difficult. I will still load the dishwasher but cleaning dishes by hand is becoming very difficult on my lower back so I try to have DH do that job. 

Clan - I'm very jealous that you know how to quilt/sew! I've always wanted to learn but never got around to it. I am crafty in other ways so I've been knitting for my LOs. Maybe I will take a quilting class before they're before. God knows I'm not going to have time once they arrive. I feel like it's now or never. Crafting is so good to help pass the time and relax though. Keep it up! 

cbeary - yay for v-day! I'm counting down the days until v-day also. Especially with twins if I can get there I will feel a little sense of relief. Everyday I go with these babies inside of me the better though. 

twinkie - Oh gosh that's scary! I'm glad you realized it was just a scratch from the dog and not a huge stretch mark! I've got stretch marks on the outside of my thighs (not many and my mom got them on her thighs and her breasts, so I'm not surprised) but nowhere else yet. Hoping I can avoid them. My DH has been lotions my belly with stretch mark cream every night so FX'd! 

If I missed anyone I'm sorry! 

AFM - For fun I thought I'd share my 22w twin belly picture with you all. 
https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/22weeks_zpsxxzuyys3.jpg


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine I suppsoe I could do that although it would first be a possibility closer to August/September as everyone in DH's family is going on vacation in July. Don't think any of them are even home for his birthday (except his grandmother) but that seems to be standard:wacko: Which is why DH was planning on having his birthday party in the start of August and we'll be going on a 1 week vacation that month. So I have a conflict in scheduling anything now :dohh: I'll have to ask DH and see if there are any August dates possible as I'm thinking September is a bit too close to my EDD?

twinkie glad that it wasn't a stretch mark:thumbup: I don't have any yet but am pretty sure they'll show up within the next weeks.

ash wow such a great mother you have:thumbup: My toxic mother would never dream of doing something like that for me, she has almost 0 interest in my pregnancy or the baby. I tried showing her my 20 week scan pics from our anomaly scan and she just thought it was a weird pic of my cat and when I told her it was of the baby she responded "Who's?" and I said "Mine":dohh: She then looked at each pic for a total of a few nanoseconds before talking about herself and her hatred for Muslims:nope: Yeah, continuing her lifetime emotional and mental abuse of me but I've emotionally detached so it didn't affect me too bad. Anyway great pic and I hope your shower is awesome:happydance:

AFM my DH totally annoyed me last night. First he got on my case about drinking a coke (I drink mostly 1 can although on weekends I will sometimes drink 2 cans in 1 day) and I got pissed because it's one of my few enjoyments I still have since I can't drink wine, alcoholic ciders or the occasional whisky anymore. In the meantime, he drinks coke, whisky and beer in front of me all the time:dohh: Then he started talking about how Katja might be a cute name if it's a girl and I pointed out that I mentioned that possibility many months ago but he didn't want it because it's so close to my name while I wanted it as it's the name of the main character's love interest in a book my father wrote. Ugh, men:nope: Anyway on a more positive note, here's my 24 week bump pic I promised:flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ash: I can't knit (like I don't even know what to do with knitting needles, LOL), so we're even! I am really good at math, geometry was my favorite of all the maths, so for me quilting is like the best nerd outlet ever. At least knitting is quiet, so if you are lucky enough for the twins to sleep in tandem you can still knit after they arrive. Your bump picture looks great, I didn't realize you were such a small-structured lady! I am a big-boned sort, so one one guy is quite a bit more hidden.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: they usually do baby showers around 8-ish months around here (30+ weeks). I have never heard of them being too late, though every once in awhile someone will have a baby before their shower and presents just get forwarded on! I had a coworker who had one the Wednesday before he daughter was born the following Monday! I think if you want one, you should have one - in whatever way is appropriate for you. My husband and I do everything together, I would feel weird doing that without him. 

Hubster has also self-imposed a no drinking policy for himself. He's been a good sport about coming to all the appointments and doing the same things as me, as well as his share of preparations (let's see him get the crib made, first, LOL). 

I should get a bump pic - maybe tomorrow, 25 weeks? I will get Hubster to do it, as I want to make sure there's no unique features visible (I have a lot of tattoos that anyone who knows me would recognize). I swear there's really almost no difference and I was only a 16-18 US size before pregnancy, so it wasn't that well hidden LOL! I think he hangs out near my back, which should make for fantastic back labor on exit.


----------



## ajarvis

Understandable mix up twinkie lol. I keep watching my stretch marks which are nicely faded to see if they're going to angrily come back :p

Faithyj good to hear! Someone mentioned it and I had just never considered it! I'll be 37+6 on my last day of work!

Clandestine I'm typically a caffeine junkie too. I have a few coffees a day. I went cold turkey for a month when I got pregnant to get the withdrawal headaches etc. out of the way. Now I can have the occasional caffeinated and be ok. On Vacation I had one a day and had headaches for 2 days after coming home :( It's probably the thing I'm most excited for in October. A nice hot cup of real coffee on the deck in the snow ha.

ash bending over is getting difficult for me too. Silly belly lol So glad it's sandal weather for the rest of pregnancy :D Cute bump :)

Looking Good Kat! I like the name Katja


AFM I have a midwife appt. tonight - first one in 6 weeks lol Need to call my benefits policy today and see if a birthing centre is covered cause if not we'll be going to the hospital likely. My fiance is terrified of a home birth. Planning on starting to read a couple of natural birthing books. My last one was super close to no meds. So I'm sure it'll be fine. Just want to be prepared!

FYI ladies I'm updating as I see update requests. So let me know if I miss you!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I want to try the all natural approach, but am fortunate that the midwife group I picked works out of a hospital here. So if all goes well, it's all midwives whatever I want (or don't) in the way of interventions, but if there are any issues - I'm already in a hospital full of doctors and scientists. And everything is fully covered by my insurance, unless I need surgery (c-section).


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine ah ok then I may first be able to have one in September, it may be easier given how much is going on in July and August for us and members of his family. Wow, kudos to your DH! Wish mine would do that but he enjoys his beers and whsky too much I guess:nope: Although I can't fault mine much as he goes to as many appointments as he can, he definitely comes to the most important ones and was at both scans and is planning on coming for my 32 week placenta scan as well. He's also coming to the birth prep classes although he's not much for it, especially hearing about breastfeeding and labor:haha: Oh please do get a bump pic, I'll be looking forward to seeing one:happydance:

ajarvis thanks, I've been also thinking about Nadja (Danish name) as I like that it means "hope" so it's both in relation to my infertility but also the dysfunctional family I come from (and am currently ostracised from due to my toxic brother smear campaigning me). DH and I are still not in total agreement with boys names but we do have 2-3 we do agree somewhat on so I'm sure we'll agree on one of them in time. Either way, my father will be included in baby's name as I'm thinking in terms of middle names: Georgina (his middle name was George) for a girl and Serge (his 1st name) if it's a boy. DH isn't keen on Georgina though:wacko: Anyway hope your appointment goes well! I can understand your fiance, I'm not much for a home birth either (neither is DH) but this is also my 1st baby so will be having him/her at a hospital. Wow natural birthing, is it _really_ painful? DH is really into me going all natural for the birth but I'm not sure as I'm more into at least having the option of doing an epidural and anything else e.g. laughing gas if it's available. Easy for him to say though, he won't be the one pushing baby out:haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies I'm loving all the bump pics. Hope everyone is well. I'm posting from my mobile as I just wanted to update you ladies. I had my appt today and got referred to a specialist whom I'm seeing tomorrow morning. My bp is still high and I have been experiencing shortness of breath, headaches and latest symptom being seeing stars. I hope the specialist can help me. I will update again tomorrow after seeing him.


----------



## ajarvis

Clandestine my midwife also will work out of the hospital so at least I wont' have to go the OBGYN route. It's my last baby though and I really wanted to avoid the entire hospital thing altogether. We shall see I guess.

Kat I'd say natural is painful for sure, but not unmanageable. It's not unbearable. I think it's pretty funny that your DH is saying he wants an all natural birth. He doesn't have to do anything :p

Blessed hope they figure this out for you quickly! Those symptoms don't sound good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat - You'd think it was sweet of my mom and it is but we have our own set of problems. I do love my mother very much but if she doesn't get her way sometimes she gets extremely passive aggressive. It's exhausting...especially since she is an adult! She deals with difficult situations like a child and I cannot even deal with her when she's like that. But yes, it is very nice and I am very appreciative of her planning a little baby shower for me. Ugh about DH! I would have been so irritated with him too. My DH hasn't even given up alcohol although he did cut back. I get so jealous though because I really feel like I can't do ANYTHING I enjoyed doing before pregnancy. I'm trying to keep in all in perspective though ... it's only 9 months. I also struggle with feeling guilty for feeling that way because it took us so long to get pregnant. I said the whole time we were going through treatment that once I got pregnant I wouldn't complain about anything but ... I have to say that feeling your ribs spreading is so uncomfortable, not sleeping sucks .... yeah. I am happy to be pregnant though. Oh and you look great btw! 

Clan - Before I started to knit I was always like ... what the heck am I supposed to do with 2 needles ... ? :haha: It's great that quilting taps into your math skills though! I'm not big on math although I suck it up so that I can knit since it does require some level of math skills. No geometry thank god! I've been small my whole life. I worry about carrying twins with my size but my doctor says she has women my size carry to term even with twins so I'm trying to just .... stay positive and hope for the best. Plus once I hit viability I will feel SO much better. That's sweet that your hubby has a self imposed no drinking policy! Wish my DH did that but he has been good about going to every single appointment. 

ajarvis - good luck at your midwife appointment! I'm also trying for a natural birth with my twins but I'm trying to stay open minded at the same time as to avoid any disappointment.

blessed - I'm so sorry you're going through those symptoms. That must be really scary. I hope the specialist can help you. :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Just popping in quick and wanted to say cute bumps ash and kat!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Blessed: I know at least here, if they sent you home to see a different doctor tomorrow, then it's not too scary! If it were super bad, they would have admitted you straightaway. I can't imagine how stressful that is and hope you get things sorted tomorrow! 

Ah, Kat, thank you for mentioning the classes... I was supposed to pre-register with the hospital in the 4th month (no friggin' clue why so early) and didn't because of job interviews. I need to do that in order to enroll in classes, since we are likely not moving before he arrives.

Haha, and tell your DH he doesn't even get a vote in how the kid comes out of YOUR body!

@ajarvis: I have made more than one half-joke about going out in the woods and squatting by a tree and getting him out unattended entirely, so I completely understand! 

@ash: I think everyone that has struggled feels the same way. I went from being terrified of another miscarriage, to completely miserable professionally. And so stressed that I'm insane for conducting a nationwide job search as a pregnant woman in SCIENCE of all things. I worry that I'm not happy enough about it or enjoying it enough for my friends who haven't yet and some who may never be pregnant. I don't think there's a right or wrong way to experience or feel about pregnancy after infertility. Your pregnancy is YOURS. You get to feel however you feel and that's all you can do!

And try not to worry about your baby-carrying ability! Nature designed it so they have plenty of room to move outwards, so they aren't limited by your pre-pregnancy size or bone structure! I was only surprised because I think when you don't see people, you imagine them, and I suppose I had imagined you much taller from your photo!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Kat I'd say natural is painful for sure, but not unmanageable. It's not unbearable. I think it's pretty funny that your DH is saying he wants an all natural birth. He doesn't have to do anything :p

Yep it's super funny:haha: I told him it's a pity he can't try being pregnant because I would _love_ to see how he'd feel about natural birth in that situation:haha:



ashknowsbest said:


> kat - You'd think it was sweet of my mom and it is but we have our own set of problems. I do love my mother very much but if she doesn't get her way sometimes she gets extremely passive aggressive. It's exhausting...especially since she is an adult! She deals with difficult situations like a child and I cannot even deal with her when she's like that. But yes, it is very nice and I am very appreciative of her planning a little baby shower for me. Ugh about DH! I would have been so irritated with him too. My DH hasn't even given up alcohol although he did cut back. I get so jealous though because I really feel like I can't do ANYTHING I enjoyed doing before pregnancy. I'm trying to keep in all in perspective though ... it's only 9 months. I also struggle with feeling guilty for feeling that way because it took us so long to get pregnant. I said the whole time we were going through treatment that once I got pregnant I wouldn't complain about anything but ... I have to say that feeling your ribs spreading is so uncomfortable, not sleeping sucks .... yeah. I am happy to be pregnant though. Oh and you look great btw!

Wow your mom sounds a bit like my toxic mother. I can't reason with mine. Any hint that she's wrong or you disagree and she gets nasty. I've tried being super polite in disagreements but it makes no difference, it always ends in her screaming nasty stuff at me and either her or me hanging up (although when I do it, it's because I refuse to be called all sorts of nasty things). Passive aggressiveness yep that's how my toxic family members communicate as well so know it all too well. Feel you on having to do without certain things during pregnancy although I've thought about it and if you're going to breastfeed, it's longer than 9 months as e.g. alcohol goes into your breastmilk:wacko: I don't think the struggle in any way lessens any uncomfortable things you feel, it just makes you appreciate being pregnant more as I think some that get pregnant easily tend to take it for granted. Thanks, you too:flower:


----------



## MissCassie

Is anyond planning on a water birth? 
I really really want to try for one, depending on the situation with my dual placenta and if that allows me to have a natural water birth.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks ladies 2.5 hrs til I see him. Oh and its my vday today yay


----------



## MissCassie

Happy V day :)


----------



## KatO79

Happy V day Blessed and FXed for your appointment:flower:

Cassie I'm *not* since I don't think it's something for me. I've now checked out what options I have at the hospital I'm planning on going to, mostly looking at pain relief. I'm now seriously considering some of their natural pain relief options e.g. acupuncture and oxygen as it'd be a good compromise between DH's and my own wishes (although I don't think I'll swear to not do e.g. an epidural as I don't know how bad it'll be for me in terms of pain). I did look at their water birth out of curiosity since you mentioned it but they require you to quickly after the birth get out of the water and get to the bed yourself with only the assistance of your midwife and partner. Anyway if you're really into doing a water birth, you may want to ask your midwife if it's an option for you considering your bilobed placenta.


----------



## Blessedbaby

So my appointment today with the specialist picked up that its my heart and not my bp that's causing me to be short of breathe. My heart beats extremely fast and its causing me to feel short of breathe. My lungs are perfectly fine. I used to suffer with migraines pre-pregnacy so the headaches and seeing of stars go hand in hand and is considered normal. My bp has also come down and was 114/73 this was my last reading before I left his office. He says he doesn't think its anything too serious but would like to admit me on Monday for one night to monitor my heart and get the cardiologist in to give a diagnosis. So I've been ordered to rest as much as possible this weekend. I'm just happy its not pointing out pre-E. 

MissCassie I'm having a csection but a water birth sounds so relaxing. Hope you get to have one.


----------



## ajarvis

No water birth here. But definitely labor in water. It is a HUGE pain relief. Found out we can't do the birth center as it's not covered by benefits. So we'll be at the hospital with the midwife :( But better than at the hospital with doctors, nurses, and ivs :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kat and Clan - thanks for making me feel normal about my guilt about pregnancy after my struggle. It's hard but it is my experience and I am allowed to feel any way I would like. 

blessed - I'm happy to hear that they don't think it's anything serious. Great news that he's getting your in for a study and to see a cardiologist though. I also get short of breath sometimes but when I mentioned it to my OB she said it's normal and especially because I have twins not to worry. We have so much more blood flowing through our bodies and our hearts have to work so much harder. I hope the cardiologist is able to put your mind at ease! 

No water birth here either. Only a midwife center in our local area allows for that and I'm not comfortable not being in a hospital considering I have to give birth to twins. The hospital we are going to has showers that you can labor in and they can run the water directly onto your back or that area to provide relief which I may use. I'm going to get the epidural line put in but not get the meds if I don't have to. My OB highly recommends getting the epidural line at least placed because if something happens and we have to go emergency c-section it will save a lot of time if it's at least placed. Makes sense to me and I want to do what's safest and right for myself and the babies. I'm going to try and go as long as I can without even getting it placed though because I know once it's placed I have to stay in the bed and can't get into the shower or walk around etc.


----------



## Conundrum

May I rejoin you ladies? This pregnancy is finally starting to settle down so would love to come back.


----------



## ajarvis

Of course you can Conundrum :) Let me know your due date and if you know boy or girl and I'll update for you!


----------



## Peanut112

I'll probably have a water labour but I'm still not sure about a birth. My midwives are allowed at the hospital with water birth rights&#8230; Pretty cool.


----------



## KatO79

Blessed glad to hear it's most likely nothing serious.

ash no problem and I _totally_ get why you want to be at a hospital for the birth, especially when having twins. I feel the same way and am only having 1 baby:haha: I think the hospital I'm going to also offers the same type of thing with using e.g. a shower for pain relief, I'm also considering that option as well. Think I'll have to ask around and find out how effective these natural pain relief options really are though. DH doesn't seem to think that e.g. acupuncture will be very effective but we'll see, may ask the midwife at the childbirth class I start at on July 12th.

Conundrum welcome back and glad to hear that your pregnancy is going well :flower:


----------



## Conundrum

Ajarvis thank you! Due the 20th with a girl.

Kat thank you. I hope your pregnancy has been a smooth one. 

Beautiful bumps ladies!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks ladies.

Welcome back conundrum and congratulations on another little girl


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Conundrum! Yes things have been going really well so far so FXed it keeps going that way. Congrats on Team :pink:


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you all! Will try to catch up on all of the prior posts and you all.


----------



## KatO79

Oh BTW was at my in-laws for their summer party (that they held instead of a joint birthday) and it went pretty well. I think the only family member that touched my belly was one of DH's uncles (married to my MIL's older sister) which was ok. It was a nice day of first cake and coffee/tea, then grilled food with salad for dinner and for dessert fresh strawberries, vanilla ice cream and homemade chocolate cake:thumbup: The only weird thing was I was absentmindedly holding under my bump while sitting with DH's grandmother and his aunt on his father's side at one point when the aunt suddenly said "Oh that's nothing! Just you wait until your bump is *bigger*!!!" Totally odd, I wasn't trying to make a statement to the size of my bump or anything:wacko:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey everyone, sorry I've been MIA forever! Having a really hard pregnancy, not sure why. Nothing wrong, just very weak, tired and not managing much at all. The weather has gotten very hot here and all I can do is sit down all day, feel so weak when I stand up. Doctor can't find anything wrong with me so I'm just doing my best to eat and drink well and cutting down on anything extra, taking it easy. My poor son has't had the most fun mummy but what can we do.

Also having terrible indigestion and bloating, pain after eating. I don't have a big bump in the morning but by evening I am uncomfortable and massive, with pain in my ribs and stomach. Also have swelling in legs from the heat, can't stand very much. And I'm only 24, thin and tall - you would think I would have some stamina. My last pregnancy was so much easier. Sorry for the vent!

Feeling baby move A LOT all day now. I have my scan finally on Thursday and will hopefully find out the gender.... so excited!!

My son just turned two this week and we held a little birthday party for him. Seems like just yesterday he was born. Can't believe another little miracle is on its way!

So happy to see you joined again ashknowsbest - not sure if you remember me from an LTTTC#1 thread way back when?

Great to see everyone else moving along well, and thanks ajarvis for taking over the thread


----------



## Conundrum

Kat glad to hear the party went well for the most part! The comment was kind of odd.

Ella sorry your pregnancy hasn't been smoother. Hopefully it gets better soon! Happy late Birthday to your little guy! They do grow up way too quickly!


----------



## KatO79

Ella sorry to hear you've not been feeling well during your pregnancy, hope it soon gets better for you!

Conundrum yeah it totally was. She also tried giving me a wine glass and when I told her I'm not drinking alcohol while pregnant she said something like "But I thought you could drink some when pregnant?" I told her that I'm sure some do drink some alcohol while pregnant but I have chosen not to. She pressed it a bit but gave up in the end. Have no idea what that was about:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies I've been admitted for 24hrs to monitor my heart. So far its been so boring just having to lay here but what can I do sigh. My daughter cried so much when she and daddy had to leave me. I'm just going to be here for 24hrs though. My heart looks strong according to the cardiologist so it might just be a rhythmic problem.

Kat glad you enjoyed the party and the food. The dessert sounds like heaven now yum.

Ella sorry you feel so weak, do you think its an iron deficiency?


----------



## ajarvis

ash if i was having twins I'd definitely want to be in the hospital!

Kat glad you had a good time at your party. Bump comments as you get bigger are pretty normal :) The alcohol is such a strange topic. I've definitely never been offered :p

Ella sorry you're having a rough time. The heat can be killer all on it's own! I'm thankful to live somewhere not hot :) We'll get maybe a week worth of weather around the 30 degree mark but the summer is usually a comfortable mid twenties type thing.

Blessed hope they figure it out and it's just a rhythm problem. I hear that can be common in pregnancy and go back to normal after.

My heartburn is getting worse :( Almost in third tri so I guess it makes sense as I feel her kicks higher up now. She was rolling around and kicking so much on Friday that I thought it was going to make me sick! Can't believe she's about 2 lbs. how time flies. Thankful today for only 58 days of work left and a short work week :) - 4 days!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks ajarvis the heartburn definitely is a killer mine makes me feel sick to my stomach ...


----------



## ashknowsbest

conundrum - welcome and congratulations on your baby girl! 

kat - people can make the weirdest comments. I wouldn't worry about it though. I actually LOVE my baby bump so when people say strange things about it I just brush it off. It's how my babies are presenting themselves right now and I love it and can't wait for it to get bigger! (I'm sure by the end though I'll be wishing it away! :haha:)

ella - I do remember you for looooong ago. I can't believe I've been on this site for 5+ years. I'm sorry to hear that you're having a tough time with the pregnancy. I second what some of the other mamas said to get your iron levels checked. I hope you're able to get relief somehow. Oh and I can totally relate to the rib pain, I'm also experiencing that pretty severely at night after I eat .... it's not fun! 

blessed - Glad to hear that your heart seems to be ok! Hopefully it's just pregnancy related and at the end of the pregnancy it will go away. 

ajarvis - how far up are you feeling the kicks? I saw your ticker this morning and though oh my gosh how time flies! Yay for only a short time left at work. That must make things seem so real.

Anyone else going on a baby moon? I'm afraid of flying so we're not going anywhere that great but we are going to LA on Friday until Monday. Should be nice to get away and relax with my DH.


----------



## twinkie2

For those having rib pain, I had it awful with DD, started around 28 weeks and ended as soon as she was born. I completely sympathize as it brought me to tears at times. While I was not able to find real relief, the one thing that helped make slightly less uncomfortable was to use an exercise ball and squat/lean my back against it, then stretch my arms up and over my head then out to the sides. I would lay as far back on the ball as I could. Of course towards the end I could only do this when DH was home cause sometimes I couldn't get out of the squatting position since my weight was shifted onto the ball, but it really did help. I also had some PT at my dr's office which suggested stretches with the arms up, arms out and so on, anything that helps to open the chest really. I truly hope this helps some of you and I'm praying I don't get rib pain like last time. Haven't yet, but still a little early based on when I got it last time.


----------



## ajarvis

ash I can feel her sometimes as much as 2-3 inches above. I can feel my uterus 2 inches above now while sitting. Not just laying. Can see the belly moving all over all the time too in bed.


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> kat - people can make the weirdest comments. I wouldn't worry about it though. I actually LOVE my baby bump so when people say strange things about it I just brush it off. It's how my babies are presenting themselves right now and I love it and can't wait for it to get bigger! (I'm sure by the end though I'll be wishing it away! :haha:)

I did try but it was like she was understanding me holding under my bump as some sort of statement that I think I have a huge bump already which isn't really the case. Like she was saying "Just you wait until you're bigger, _then_ you'll know discomfort!" which was totally off base as that wasn't the statement I was making - I wasn't going for any statement, it's just how I sometimes sit without thinking about it :wacko: I did wonder if she's a bit bitter as her only child, a son, is 43 and has no girlfriend (he hasn't had one in all the years I've been with DH as far as I know) or anything so it looks like she may never have any grandkids of her own. I don't know, I just found it odd and that she'd also go after me for politely declining wine.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Cassie: there's only one water birth suite at the hospital (first come, first serve), but if it's available when I deliver - I'm totally up for giving it a go! 

@Blessed: I'm so glad your BP is good and it doesn't look like pre-E! I hope they are also checking your hormones, especially your thyroid! FX for a quick diagnosis and getting past this! 

@ash: if I were you (and with the IUIs and stuff that didn't work for us, we knew twins were a possibility), I'd get the epidural line too - just in case. I think they call it the "whole birth experience" or something along those lines, where one twin is delivered vaginally, but then the extra maneuvering lets twin B get into a position that's not good and results in a c-section - but I understand that's also RARE! Not meaning to scare you - just sharing what I have heard! For all of us, I think whatever gets mom and baby(s) through delivery happy and healthy is the way to go! 

I am going on vacation - not meant to be a "babymoon," per se, but I guess it is. Technically, it's a birthday trip. We were originally going to fly into Denmark and drive into Germany to see one of my friends that took a job there in January, but now doing RT from USA to Czech Republic, then taking the train (with a bathroom, LOL) into Germany to see her and a few other places. My regular doc and specialist (for age and hypothyroidism) both said before 32 weeks they had no worries, even with the transatlantic route. I'll be 28-30 week range for this trip - and already so excited to get out of the f-ing heat! It's already almost too hot to be alive outside in Texas! 

@ajarvis: I have the heartburn, too! Hoping it means a head full of hair (as my/ my grandma's curls rock, even on boys, which almost my whole family has). He's still low though, only barely past my belly button, but I think I'm taller than you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

twinkie - thank you for the advice! I will try anything to get relief. Sorry to hear you had it really bad with your first, hopefully this time you will be able to slide by without it! I have been doing prentatal yoga at least 2 times/week. I'm hoping that will help a little bit but we'll see. 

ajarvis - that's so cool that you can see her moving around in there. I'm hoping in the next 2 weeks I'll be able to see that too. I feel them often, especially when I'm laying down but haven't been able to see them moving across my abdomen yet. I thought for sure I'd be able to see because I think my son (Oliver) was rolling around this morning. It almost made me sick to my stomach. I couldn't see anything but when I pressed down on the area it felt so hard! I'm guessing I was pushing on my baby. :haha:

kat - I guess it's possible that she's bitter about not having grandchildren yet. It's sad that people can't be happy for other people though ... but each person has their own perspectives and experiences. Oh and about the wine ... wow. I haven't even be offered alcohol. Now when we go out to dinner the waiter doesn't even ask if we'd like alcohol because I'm showing. DH does get alcohol but none for me. And nobody has ever made me feel weird about not drinking. Weird. 

Clan - Definitely whatever gets mom and baby through. And you're not scaring me. At my 20 week appointment my OB and I went through all scenarios and basically if they are both breech we are doing a c-section no questions asked, if baby A (closest to cervix) is vertex (head down) we're going to do a vaginal birth regardless of what baby B is up to. She said she has delivered many babies breech (even singletons, i.e the mom didn't make it to the hospital on time and the baby was already in the birthing canal) Also, if baby B decides to stay breech or transverse after baby A is born then she will actually reach up into my uterus and turn baby B (they can also do it from the outside. Worse case scenario they can't manipulate baby B and he gets stuck coming out breech I have the epidural line ready so that they're able to do the c-section quickly. The other thing she said is that a lot of times if baby A is bigger than baby B, baby A basically paves the way for baby B and even if B is breech or transverse they will come out with ease since your birthing canal has already been stretched to allow for the birth of baby A. 

Oh and one more thing, I know things can change but as of right now my baby girl (baby A) is actually measuring bigger than my baby boy so as long as she remains baby A she will make it pretty easy for B to come out as long as he stays smaller. 

It's really up to them at this point. 

So sorry for the long explanation. We definitely have talked about this in depth. I'm really happy with our plan and am just hoping that the babies both cooperate. I did find a statistic that said 70% of twins are vertex (can't remember if that was just baby A or both) but 70% for baby A is pretty good. 

That sounds like a nice vacation! I wish I would step foot on a plane while I was pregnant so we could go somewhere awesome but it's just not going to happen :(


----------



## KatO79

ashknowsbest said:


> kat - I guess it's possible that she's bitter about not having grandchildren yet. It's sad that people can't be happy for other people though ... but each person has their own perspectives and experiences. Oh and about the wine ... wow. I haven't even be offered alcohol. Now when we go out to dinner the waiter doesn't even ask if we'd like alcohol because I'm showing. DH does get alcohol but none for me. And nobody has ever made me feel weird about not drinking. Weird.

Yeah I thought it was weird, especially as it was after she made that bump comment. I don't think I'll be seeing her until after baby is born which may be a good thing. I don't need all that negativity, I get enough of that from my toxic mother as it is:nope:

Oh and DH and I are going on a 1 week vacation to France, Alsace to be exact, in August just after our placenta check scan. He won a 1 week stay at the company's house there back in January I think so it isn't a babymoon at all. He had forgotten I might be pregnant though by that time and it's mostly meant to be a wine tasting vacation:wacko: Guess he'll just have to do all the drinking and we'll have to find other things to do so I'm not bored. DH is planning on driving us although I don't know how smart that is when I'll be about 32 weeks:wacko: He was thinking of dividing the drive over 2 days so I don't have to sit in the car for long plus it'll be easier to take breaks on the way as we won't feel in a rush to get there.

Oh and my "friend" visited us Sunday. She never once asked me how I was feeling or how baby is doing or show much interest when we mentioned how well our scans and midwife appointments have gone. She only asked about how much baby stuff costs, what happens during the scans and midwife appointments, what vitamins to take when TTC and the like. She was clearly just doing research for herself when she starts TTCing and gets pregnant. Oh and when I mentioned at one point that I was unsure about having kids when I was in my teens and early 20s (mostly wondering if I could handle the huge responsibility and lifetime commitment), she said she felt that way too because she found childbirth and breastfeeding "gross":wacko: Which she obviously still does as I mentioned how breasts can leak milk and she said "Yuck!" I honestly don't think she's thought any further than having a baby and hasn't given any consideration to the responsibilty or the commitment or how she'll have to be selfless and think of her child's needs before her own to a large extent.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies just a quick update. 

I got discharged today. I have sinus tachycardia and have been put on a one month course of cardicor tabs. I'm seeing the specialist on 12 July and my OBGYN on 4 July. Everything else seems to have come back clear including my thyroid. Will see how I feel in a few days time after I've started treatment. But for now its so annoying hearing my heart beating in my ears.


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. Ash. I push on her all the time in bed :p my fiance is always telling me to stop bugging our daughter :p For the last week or so she'll push back. She'll kick then I'll push on her then she'll kick back the same spot. Use to do that with my son all the time too. Sounds like you have a decent plan for birth. Hopefully the babies cooperate!

Clandestine I'm pretty short. Just barely 5'3 and I carry high. Have for every pregnancy. So that may be it! I had horrid heartburn with my youngest and he came out with a ton of hair :)

Hope those tabs help blessed. I can see how that would get annoying!!

AFM I've found a crib/change table combo that I will hopefully be picking up on Thursday - off of Kijiji :) The nursery is just looking like a storage room at the moment - half diapers and baby bedding and half children's toys. Guess we should get on clearing that out lol


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update.
> 
> I got discharged today. I have sinus tachycardia and have been put on a one month course of cardicor tabs. I'm seeing the specialist on 12 July and my OBGYN on 4 July. Everything else seems to have come back clear including my thyroid. Will see how I feel in a few days time after I've started treatment. But for now its so annoying hearing my heart beating in my ears.

I've never heard of it, it's hopefully not serious? Glad everything else looks good:thumbup:




ajarvis said:


> I push on her all the time in bed :p my fiance is always telling me to stop bugging our daughter :p

Sounds like my DH:haha: I will sometimes poke my belly to see if I get a reaction and my DH practically accuses me of child abuse:haha:


----------



## ajarvis

There's July babies being born!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks ladies hope it helps me too. 

I have noticed baby girl also moves about more and we can also see baby from the outside.

July babies already, October will be here soon and some of us will have September babies.


----------



## MissCassie

Has anyones pets started to become very clingy? My American staffy he has to lay with me on the couch all the time wkth his head on my shoulder its super cute and he paws me for attention.. just has to be touching me in some sort of way.


----------



## ajarvis

I don't have pets, but we went camping with a friend and their dog would get super excited every time she came near me and the belly. It was super cute.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have two cats that are glued to me, more than usual, and my dog has always been my shadow.


----------



## twinkie2

All of my pets (1 dog, 2 cats) are very clingy now, they were with DD too, as well as my sister's dog!


----------



## KatO79

I haven't noticed any huge difference with my cat but she's generally pretty social and clingy in general:winkwink: Maybe she'll first start getting more that way when baby is here:shrug:

A pic of her (taken at the apartment we previously lived in):



Oh and I can also often see baby moving from the outside as well. Feels like movements are becoming stronger and happening more often.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat I can often see her moving from the outside now and she's way stronger! I don't really count kicks during the day since I'm at work. But at night get tons. Last night there was like 40 in 50 minutes that I recorded :p


----------



## Blessedbaby

Wow that's a lot of kicks ajarvis I've never really counted kicks


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Scan tomorrow... scared and super excited!


----------



## ajarvis

Blessedbaby said:


> Wow that's a lot of kicks ajarvis I've never really counted kicks

Yea it was crazy lol. But she's like that often at night. Gets sore sometimes. There's an app called kickme that you just tap every time she kicks. Then at the end you can see the stats. Neat. Especially if you're a numbers person :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

cool I will look at downloading the app in 3rd tri ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan Ella

Im back at work today ... and I cannot believe my boss didn't even let my colleagues know I was in hospital ... I so cant wait to go on maternity leave now


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis wow that sounds like a lot:wacko: I haven't bothered counting yet as I read you first need to start doing it around week 28 so think I'll wait until then and in the meantime go with the midwife's recommendation of just making sure I feel movement within max a 12 hour time period.

Ella good luck with your scan!

Blessed wow totally odd:nope:

AFM DH has talked to a collegue and she has a crib for sale that's only _very_ lightly used with 1 child so we may very well buy it if the price is right. Will have to ask her if she has anything else e.g. a changing table as we're still missing one of those too:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

really odd ...

hope its not too pricey and she has some other items for sale too ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> really odd ...
> 
> hope its not too pricey and she has some other items for sale too ...


Yeah could it be your boss just didn't want to tell them in case you felt it was a private matter?

Thanks I hope so too:flower: Told DH to try asking if she has any unisex newborn clothes as well. Haven't heard back from him yet but he texted me he'll get back to me ASAP.


----------



## Blessedbaby

so exciting ... and we almost in 3rd tri can you believe it


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We're having another boy! They saw a small white dot on the heart but said it probably means nothing. Apart from that, everything healthy! 

I have to say I was hoping to be able to shop for girls things and now I don't have much shopping to do, but I'm happy for my son that he will have a brother :)


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed maybe because of confidentiality or just because that's pretty private to tell people that you were in hospital?

kat my SO is picking up our crib tonight! The change table I wanted she ended up selling :( - different person - but I'm just keeping my eye out for a good used one. They are usually used so little that I do not want to pay full price! Actually the only things we will pay full price for are the car seats - we need two - and the stroller. Everything else will be second hand.

Congrats Ella :) I love seeing my boys together. They're such great friends! This little girl is going to have to rely on her cousin as she's not getting a younger sibling from us ha.

I started using the kickme app a couple weeks ago because movement was consistent. So I was curious. I'm in third tri now depending on who's count you go by :p and this website officially SATURDAY! wow time flies. My MIL will be here in 3.5 weeks to paint the nursery so I have to get on cleaning that out and picking my color.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on team blue Ella!

Hubster has bought the carpentry plans for the crib and checked it against current safety guidelines at my insistence. We also bought plans for a combo dresser/ changing table, but we'll see if he makes the crib! I don't even know where I'd start looking for used things, except for maybe craigslist online. I think it's great for those of you with access to those items (especially the larger ones)!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Nope we pretty much open with everyone ... he didn't have to say what's wrong with me but ah well 

congrats Ella they going to be so close ... 

yes time has really gone by so quickly hey ... one of these days we will be labour watching LOL ... so cool


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS third trimester starts tomorrow - CRAZY.


----------



## Blessedbaby

we will probably arrange everything at the end of August only LOL talk about being delayed ... but by then it should be a bit warmer and DD can move into her own room as she is currently in our room with her own bed though ...


----------



## ajarvis

How hard does the dresser/change table look to make? I'd love to make one. But yes Kijiji is super easy to find stuff on here. I buy more stuff there than new!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Ella, so glad the scan went well:flower:

ajarvis so exciting! Too bad about the changing table though. My DH is going over to his collegue's house tomorrow after work to take a look at the crib before saying he'll buy it as the price she wants is pretty reasonable - just to make sure it looks in good a shape as it does in pics. She didn't have a changing table so we will most likely have to buy one from the nearest baby store as there aren't many options for buying used for us :shrug: Clothes we'll probably end up buying new as well as I don't think there are any 2nd hand stores in this town, we'd have to try a larger town and wouldn't be sure of them having any baby clothes anyway. Yep that's what happens when you're "late to the game", expecting baby #1 and everyone has had their children so anything they had has been sold or given away long ago (that is if they aren't keeping it in storage for any future child):dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

I've bought some new clothes, but all at clearance prices. I expect my MIL will buy us a bunch as well. SO was confused why I was buying her some when his mom is going to - silly men.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> I've bought some new clothes, but all at clearance prices. I expect my MIL will buy us a bunch as well. SO was confused why I was buying her some when his mom is going to - silly men.


So lucky! I'm hoping there will be a bit of a sale by that time but not counting on it. I seriously doubt my in-laws will be buying anything for the baby, at least not until the Christening sometime next April so that's out:nope: My toxic mother is of course not buying anything either, all she does is complain about how she can't make much for the baby since we're team :yellow: all the way. She b****ed and moaned about it Monday :nope:

Even if your MIL is buying some stuff, there's no reason you can't buy a couple of items:winkwink:


----------



## ajarvis

exactly! Plus I want to pick out her outfit for coming home from the hospital lol. I think I already have the booties, and hat. Just need the actual outfit. 13ish weeks to decide :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: this is the link to the plans for the changing table/ dresser:
https://www.woodcraft.com/product/4...plan-to-build-changing-table-and-dresser.aspx
The plans look super straightforward - ditto for the crib that's linked/listed farther down the same page. Hubster described it as no more complicated than assembling something you buy from the store, only you have to cut and prepare the separate pieces first.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Is anyone else's baby low and really forward? Mine keeps squirming around in the front, actually so low it's on top of my pubic bone - it feels so weird...

I managed to persuade my DH that I need new things despite having beautiful boys clothes that are only 2 years old.

Time is flying can't believe some of you are going into 3rd tri. already.

I keep thinking we have ages to prepare but really not. We are probably going to be on vacation in August, so that just leaves July, Septemeber and the beginning of October to sort everything out. 

What's on everyone' to-do list now? Aside from sorting through what we have stored and seeing what we need new, finding it hard to think of what else needs doing... he will be sharing with his brother so the room is pretty much ready - just need to decide if I'm going to move DS out of the crib or not before baby need it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

We have done almost nothing, except make a registry/ shopping list (I totally put EVERYTHING on one Amazon registry, including both car seats and other super expensive things I expect we'll be buying ourselves, just so it is all in one place). I am going to hold out and hope we get things from other people, but will probably start a massive buy around mid-August. 

I have finished the one quilt and am about halfway through the second with supplies for the third on-hand already. Hubster has bought the plans for the crib, dresser/changing table... and that's it. I have also bookmarked a private company that makes the baby boxes like women get in Finland, just in case he doesn't finish the crib in time! 

My little guy is also super low, BTW. I'm almost 5'7" though - everything I feel is below my belly button (probably not helped by my anterior placenta). But he's been perfect every time they check him, so not worried at all here. I don't think it really matters where they are, as long as they are growing appropriately.


----------



## FaithyJ

@Clandestine - 
lol, same here on the baby registry.. I figured if people didn't want to buy it from Amazon then they could find it in a store and just make a note on the registry that it was purchased...


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis I totally get that! In our case, DH and I will get to decide everything since we won't be getting any clothes from anyone:nope:

Ella, DH and I have only bought a baby carriage and car seat and we're missing everything else since this is baby #1! We'll most likely be buying the used crib (DH will be looking at it on Monday afternoon instead of tomorrow as his collegue had forgotten she has a previous engagement scheduled tomorrow afternoon) and next month will buy a changing table and some diverse items (breast pump, bottles, clothes, pacifiers, bath ect.) although we'll be spreading some of the diverse items over the next 3 or so months to keep our monthly cost down (everything is super expensive here because of the 25% tax). In Denmark, there's no tradition for getting anything from anyone so we know for sure that no one will be buying anything for us before baby is here so it's all on us. No hand me downs either as it's been 8 years since his eldest brother had his last child and everything has been given away or sold long ago:nope:

As for feeling baby, mine seems to be all over the place at the moment, both below and above the belly button :haha: I'm 175-176 cm in height though:shrug:

Clandestine so great your DH can figure out how to do that! My DH is all thumbs so think just putting a pre-fabricated crib (and changing table) together is challenge enough for him :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have also bought a few blankets and clothes in clearances sales and will buy some more at the end of July ... I am so relaxed and yet I know I have to start making a list of what still needs to be done and sorted out ... 

I feel my baby everywhere as well Kat she moves and squirms all over ...

Has anyone noticed that their baby has a routine? When I get into bed at 9pm she will move and kick and then I finally fall asleep ... I wake up to pee but she wont move then and then at about 4am she starts moving again until about 5:30am when I get out of bed to get ready for work LOL is she going to be an early riser


----------



## KatO79

I think mine may be starting to get one although there can still be a bit of variation, I guess depending on his/her mood that day :shrug: Baby seems to almost always be moving around early in the morning though while what times during the rest of the day plus how much movement can vary still a bit. Luckily baby is mostly pretty quiet when I go to bed which is good as it means I can fall asleep more easily:thumbup: But I'm also first time pregnant so don't know how much variation there can be and it still be termed a routine:shrug:


----------



## Blessedbaby

you will pick up on a consistent one now that Ive mentioned it to you ... my baby moves about during the day too especially when I put my laptop near to my tummy and when Scotlynn comes close to my tummy


----------



## KatO79

So DH and I ended up going to the baby store as I suddenly saw that they had a changing table on sale - at 40% off:thumbup::happydance: Bought a few other items, had to hurry as they were closing in 10 minutes:wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

40% off is a great bargain! I <3 the pulley elephant!


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> 40% off is a great bargain! I <3 the pulley elephant!

Yep, they also has a crib at 40% off as well but DH wants to first take a look at the crib his collegue has at it'll be slightly cheaper to buy it from her if it's really as good as new. They also have 50% off some of the clothes but DH and I couldn't reach to take a look before they were just about to close so he says we will have to try going back before the 13th when the sale ends.

I also really love that elephant although DH wasn't much for the price:haha: The elephant is attached with magnets so it can be taken off the pulley easily. I'm guessing it's mostly going to decorate the room though until baby is old enough to play with it. I also want to get a couple of stuffed animals as well, they have a really cute bunny and lamb I'm definitely planning on getting that baby can play with a lot sooner.


----------



## ajarvis

40% off is a great deal :) 

I have a bunch of toys for baby already that MIL sent. So not worried about that. But i need to clean out the baby's room!

Went camping this weekend for Canada day. Two nights of camping is leaving me pretty sore! My own bed is going to be nice :)


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> 40% off is a great deal :)
> 
> I have a bunch of toys for baby already that MIL sent. So not worried about that. But i need to clean out the baby's room!
> 
> Went camping this weekend for Canada day. Two nights of camping is leaving me pretty sore! My own bed is going to be nice :)

It sure is:thumbup:

Wow so great your MIL has already bought stuff. Mine and my FIL complained about us buying the elephant toy because "it's the type of toy (they) could've bought for the baby ":nope: So now DH has put buying any toys on hold which stinks. Plus now that DH mentioned he was going to look at a crib, his parents suddenly said they think they have the one his older brother used for his 2 kids that's still in great condition :dohh: Oh and MIL suddenly told us she made a changing bag for us back when she made one for DH's big brother when he was expecting baby #1. So now the one we bought as part of a package deal has to be sold :dohh: I honestly don't get why his parents inform us of things like that when were about to buy or have bought something :nope: It's like they think we're too early out buying things or something. 

Wow I can't imagine camping now, feel like I sometimes have trouble sleeping already in my own bed:haha: Hope you had a good time though!


----------



## ajarvis

I think to everyone except us pregnant people October is still far away lol. so they feel like they have lots of time. Sometimes I feel like that too and other times I feel like there's no time for anything.

I am definitely super sore from Camping. Not sure how much more I'll want to do. Camping at 27 weeks pregnant is interesting lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies

Gosh kudos to you ajarvis on the camping. I just cleaned my house today and have been so sore I can't imagine going camping still.

Great buys Kat.

AFM I'm so sore and tired today. My hips and lower back is killing me, although I had a warm bath and DH rubbed me. The meds I'm on for my tachycardia seems to be helping me quite well although by afternoon the palpitations and shortness of breathe starts again. Will mention it to the Dr next week.

Is anyone's lady bits swollen and sore?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine aren't swollen and sore, but do seem to have more lushness... TMI... but my whole second trimester has made me kind of insatiable in the bedroom. Hubster hasn't started complaining yet, at least.


----------



## Blessedbaby

mine feels swollen and I have like pains shooting through it ...


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> I think to everyone except us pregnant people October is still far away lol. so they feel like they have lots of time. Sometimes I feel like that too and other times I feel like there's no time for anything.
> 
> I am definitely super sore from Camping. Not sure how much more I'll want to do. Camping at 27 weeks pregnant is interesting lol.


Could be, although you'd think my MIL would understand it to some extent having had 3 kids herself:shrug: But maybe she just didn't feel such a strong nesting urge? I feel like time for the most part goes by pretty quickly, feels like just a short while ago I got my BFP and I'm already 26 weeks:wacko:

I can imagine, I definitely wouldn't be camping close to the EDD at least, imagine suddenly going into labour while camping:wacko:

Blessed, thanks:flower: Mine are swollen (thinking it's due to extra blood flow?) but not sore at all. Sounds uncomfortable, especially if you're having pains. Here's hoping it goes away soon!

Clandestine I can imagine your DH has no complaints then:winkwink:

AFM got my DH to see one of those pregnancy documentaries (and to agree to see "In the Womb" next week). I think he found it really interesting to see how baby develops until he had to see 2 women give birth in the end (one vaginally, the other needed a C-section). Then he was closing his eyes and putting his hands in front of his face:haha: I couldn't help but laugh at him because it was hysterical :haha: He couldn't answer me though on how he's going to handle me in one of those situations in October though. Here's hoping he'll do fine anyway when that time comes though.

Oh and I'm more and more sure I want to do the cloth diapering thing. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the extra investment to buy them with snaps (much more expensive here) instead of those "old school" ones that need to be folded:shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Kat you'd think so. But for them pregnancy was a LONG time ago. I keep wondering what I'll be like when my kids have kids :p

I'd like to do cloth diapering in theory, but I know I'd never keep up with the laundry. Keeping up with the laundry now is bad enough. Never mind the diapers a baby goes through ha. When I was looking at it I was definitely going for snaps though. Didn't want anything to be more difficult with the newborn around. My blessing is my older kids are older - so they'll be in school alot of the time!


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh yes ajarvis I definitely cant keep up with the housework especially now that my helper has gone awol


----------



## KatO79

Ajarvis yeah that's probably it but still weird they don't remember the whole nesting stage. 

As for cloth I like how it saves you a ton of money in the long run, is better for the environment and baby avoids all those chemicals found in those one-use diapers. Plus I read it's easier to toilet/potty train them as they can better feel that the diaper is wet (so you save more money since it shortens how long they use diapers). To me doing extra laundry seems a small price to pay in comparison to all the pros:shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think it's easier to sign up for the extra laundry when it's just the one kid, also! We are also trying the ones with snaps, both to hold the inserts inside and to close. I did sooooo much reading about them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blessedbaby

how crazy is it to think we all have like 3 months to go ... soon we will be starting our maternity leave etc ...

what's on your to do list?


----------



## KatO79

Blessed yeah it's totally crazy:wacko:

DH needs to put the changing dresser together and we need to buy the following items still: Flats and covers, sheets, mattress for the crib (we're getting DH's big brother's, the one he used for his kids), bedlinens, blanket(s) and pillow(s), baby clothes (have none still:wacko:), bathtub with bathing chair and baby alarm. Not sure what else we'll need other than that. The sale at the store close to us ends on the 13th so we're going in before that to buy as much as possible.


----------



## ajarvis

I have two boys right now 10 and 7 that I do laundry for. Sometimes make them do their own. Either way there's alot of laundry going on with 4 of us. I don't think there's a day the machines aren't going. I don't want to add to that :p

I have 52 days of work left. It's amazing how fast time flies! Still have so much to do to get ready for babY!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

My list... Get leave paperwork started at work, finish current quilt. Hubster is starting crib this weekend!


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also need to start planning my leave soon ... will do so once Ive seen my OBGYN next week


----------



## Blessedbaby

there is a lady on the October Group on FB that had her little girl ... October babies being born already ... Ajarvis are you on that same group?


----------



## ajarvis

No. It wasn't a secret group and I didn't want work knowing in the beginning. Then later on I got no response from lost on being added. So haven't pursued it lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

no Im no longer on the group Lost created ... Im on another one on FB and I see the second baby has been born ...

I have 70 days of work left LOL decided to also count and my DH is such a sweetheart he gave me money this morning when he dropped me off at work to buy some more items for baby ... cant wait to go out lunch time to go do some more baby shopping ... 

my appetite has increased so much gosh ... I eat the whole day although I eat small portions at a time


----------



## MissCassie

I hear you on eating all through the day.. lol its ridiculous! Good thing my work has lots of fruit so ive been eating tones of mandarins 

I go on mat leave in 7 weeeks, which i can not wait for. Hopefully the next 7 weeks go quickly


----------



## Blessedbaby

7 weeks ... gosh I envy you ... I go off in 10 weeks ... 

yes to fruit yesterday I had fruit salad with yoghurt ... so yummy .. Im even thinking of getting me some more now


----------



## KatO79

Blessed wow lucky you, have fun shopping! I'm hoping DH and I can go out this weekend while the sale is still going, mostly to buy clothes but also a couple of other items while we're there. Do you know what you'll be buying?

As to maternity leave, I don't have that problem, unfortunately:nope: DH doesn't need to plan his as it starts when I give birth to our baby and goes on for max 3 months. He'll be taking all 3 months off though so he can spend more time with baby and help me out:thumbup: So great as I've heard some men don't take the leave they're allowed in this country and end up only doing 2-3 weeks:wacko:

We managed to order cloth diaper covers (pack of 7) yesterday so looking forward to getting them:happydance: Had to order them from the UK as the ones I wanted are impossible to find here:wacko: So those are off my list and DH will see if he has time to put the changing dresser together this weekend so here's hoping I can cross that off my list as well soon! Also hoping to cross more items off after we've gone shopping:happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I bought clothes LOL

I think its safe to say I have enough warm clothes now .. its going to be spring here when I have her so I don't want to buy too much warm clothes ... 

so far I have


6 bibs
9 long sleeved vests
4 pairs of socks
4 long sleeved onesies
5 leggings
5 long sleeved tops
2 pairs of booties
3 receiving blankets
one fleece blanket
2 throws
1 hooded towel
4 facecloths
2 small avent bottles
a few toiletries
anything else I need? :blush:

I know we still need to buy more toiletries, a baby bath and some diapers ... :haha:

I have a cot, pram, carseat and changing table already from my DD ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> I bought clothes LOL
> 
> I think its safe to say I have enough warm clothes now .. its going to be spring here when I have her so I don't want to buy too much warm clothes ...
> 
> so far I have
> 
> 
> 6 bibs
> 9 long sleeved vests
> 4 pairs of socks
> 4 long sleeved onesies
> 5 leggings
> 5 long sleeved tops
> 2 pairs of booties
> 3 receiving blankets
> one fleece blanket
> 2 throws
> 1 hooded towel
> 4 facecloths
> 2 small avent bottles
> a few toiletries
> anything else I need? :blush:
> 
> I know we still need to buy more toiletries, a baby bath and some diapers ... :haha:
> 
> I have a cot, pram, carseat and changing table already from my DD ...


Nice, is all the clothes on the list stuff you bought today? 

Great list BTW, may need to use it for inspiration for how much I need to buy of each item:thumbup: Although I'll need more warm clothes as it'll be Fall here when baby comes. Not much advice on what else you may need as I'm a bit clueless, being first time pregnant and all, you sounds pretty covered to me:haha:

Oh BTW everyone, what size should I buy clothes in? Here a newborn fits size 50-56 cm while they say a 3 month old fits 62 cm (according to a chart I've looked at). Should I mostly buy in size 55-56 cm then since I've heard newborns grow fast or....? Like I said, clueless:haha::blush:


----------



## Blessedbaby

no its stuff I have bought since starting to buy LOL 

I don't buy newborn as my kids are huge and wont fit long ... Scotlynn was only in newborn items she got as a gift for one week then it wouldn't fit so I'd say buy 0-3 months

yes Im thinking I will buy summer stuff after she is here ... so I wont be spending anymore on clothes will just do diapers and toiletries and then stuff for my hospital bag ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> no its stuff I have bought since starting to buy LOL
> 
> I don't buy newborn as my kids are huge and wont fit long ... Scotlynn was only in newborn items she got as a gift for one week then it wouldn't fit so I'd say buy 0-3 months
> 
> yes Im thinking I will buy summer stuff after she is here ... so I wont be spending anymore on clothes will just do diapers and toiletries and then stuff for my hospital bag ...


Ah ok :)

Unfortunately there isn't a size called 0-3 months in this country, it's all in cm so size 50 cm, size 51 cm, size 52 cm and so on. There is no size according to months in that way. So I need to know approx. which size to get that'll fit for as long as possible. I was thinking of getting the largest newborn size which is 56 cm (and maybe getting a couple of items in size 62 cm) but wanted to see if anyone could let me know.


----------



## ashknowsbest

blessed - to me it looks like you have everything covered but I'm a first time mom so I might be missing some things. 

I concur with most on the cloth diapers about the time constraint because of laundry, however, where we live we actually have a company that will pick up the diapers, clean them and then return them. We're going to try it for a little bit but we'll see .... I don't know if I'll be able to manage it with two babies. I'm going to try though since it's good for the environment and it really isn't any more expensive than buying disposable diapers.

I unfortunately got some bad news. I failed my 2 hour glucose intolerance test so I have gestational diabetes. I feel so guilty like I caused this even though I know there is nothing I could do about it. I'm already more suseptible because of my age and because I'm carrying twins. I'm really sad about it though, cried almost all day yesterday after I found out. I just want my babies to be healthy and ok. I'm out of town right now too so I can't even meet with the dietician/nutritionist until Thursday of next week and that's even if she has availability that day. I'm really bummed out. Anyone else get diagnosed with gestational diabetes and has any insight or advice for me? I know I'll be monitored even more closely now. Other than that and changing my diet I don't know how this is going to affect my pregnancy. 

As far as things that we still need to do to prep for babies, we are mostly set. We're still getting things to decorate the nursery, but they have most things that they will need right when they come home. We have some disposable diapers (just wanted to try them out and see which ones we like since even though we're using cloth, when we travel we will be using disposable), I'm planning on breast feeding but tomorrow is my baby shower and hopefully I will get some bottles that way if we need to supplement with formula we will have a bottle to put it in. We have the cribs, changing table, and stroller. I really think we're mostly set.


----------



## KatO79

ash yeah it's actually _much_ cheaper in the long run with cloth diapers if you buy washable inserts/flats to put in the covers. Another reason DH and I are doing it since we'll be saving a _ton_ of money this way (which is especially good since we're a 1 income household:wacko:). Sorry about the gestational diabetes, I know almost nothing about it, just that it can lead to baby/babies being bigger at birth, I think. But don't know if it impacts so negatively on a baby's health otherwise, especially if it's being controlled through diet and whatnot. I haven't been tested yet myself, going to contact my new GPs because they haven't contacted me yet about getting tested (thought they would contact me) so will have to call them on Monday:dohh:

AFM going out today to buy a few more items although we won't be buying everything we're missing. Think we'll have to have a couple of more shopping trips during the next couple of months since we can only afford to use so much money each month. So glad we started buying when we did, despite my in-laws insisting we were way too early out:dohh:


----------



## KatO79

So pics of today's shopping spree result:happydance: Thank God I got gift cards from my MIL and DH's grandmother:thumbup: Sorry for the pic porn, need to spread it over 2 posts as I can only upload 5 pics max:blush:


----------



## KatO79

And my last 2 pics:haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

great buys Kat ... looks like you set with clothes for now ... don't you just love babyshopping ...

Sorry about the gestational diabetes Ash ... when I was pregnant with Scotlynn there was another lady who also had GD and had to have more frequent visits and she had a csection at 36 weeks ... I know you probably already being seen more as you are carrying twins and might be induced earlier than your due date due to the twins Im not sure what the protocol is in the US ... I know she had to change her diet and also had to get her blood glucose levels checked each time and in the end had to use meds as well ... hoping it doesn't get to that for you and it can be controlled by your diet ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> great buys Kat ... looks like you set with clothes for now ... don't you just love babyshopping ...
> 
> Sorry about the gestational diabetes Ash ... when I was pregnant with Scotlynn there was another lady who also had GD and had to have more frequent visits and she had a csection at 36 weeks ... I know you probably already being seen more as you are carrying twins and might be induced earlier than your due date due to the twins Im not sure what the protocol is in the US ... I know she had to change her diet and also had to get her blood glucose levels checked each time and in the end had to use meds as well ... hoping it doesn't get to that for you and it can be controlled by your diet ...

Thanks Blessed:flower: I feel like we still need to buy a couple of more things like 1-2 pairs of pants (they didn't have any in the size we were recommended), a fleece jacket and a woolen cap since it'll be Fall here when baby comes so can be pretty chilly. Also missing socks and booties, we forgot to buy some:wacko:

I've now read about the same concerning GD, that it can be controlled through diet, excercise and perhaps needing to measure your blood glucose levels regularly. But it doesn't sound like there are any really bad health effects on the baby/babies from what I could tell.

AFM concerning being tested for GD, it seems in Denmark they call you in for a 2-3 hour test if you're either A) in any risk group (e.g. had GD before or a history of diabetes in your family) or B) you test for high glucose in your urine during one of your regular tests at the midwife. Last time I did the urine test at my last midwife appointment, I was normal for glucose (and protein which the strip also tests for) so guess I'm in no danger yet. Going in tomorrow for my 1st course at the childbirth class which is at the midwife offices so may go in the bathroom at one point and test again for peace of mind though.


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes I think a jacket and some long pants will do ...

at my OBGYN they also only send you for the test if your urine shows that it may be high or the finger pricking tests LOL don't know what its called shows its high too

I got mine checked through bloods when I got hospitalised a few weeks ago so Im good on mine ... 

Kat you officially in third tri now


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> yes I think a jacket and some long pants will do ...
> 
> at my OBGYN they also only send you for the test if your urine shows that it may be high or the finger pricking tests LOL don't know what its called shows its high too
> 
> I got mine checked through bloods when I got hospitalised a few weeks ago so Im good on mine ...
> 
> Kat you officially in third tri now

Yep that's what I'm thinking although DH and I may try a different store, may have to find a weekend next month to do that. My MIL is also talking about some baby clothes his big brother has that we can use but since he had spring/summer babies (son born in May and daughter born in June) there won't be any winter newborn stuff.

Ah it sounds like a somewhat similiar system to here then. I was panicking a bit hearing about others being sent for the 2-3 hour GD test and wondering why I haven't been sent yet so did some reading. I think it's because only 2-3 % of pregnant women get GD so they don't want to put everyone through the test. Glad that you're in the clear as well! Here's hoping it stays that way for both of us. Feel like I also have enough on my hands with my low placenta which I'm hoping does move by the 32 week scan.

Yep super psyched about that:happydance: Although strangely enough even though I'm looking forward to meeting and getting to know my child and finding out the gender, I think I'll kinda miss being pregnant if that makes any sense. So a bit bittersweet. Could also be this may be my only chance to be pregnant since DH and I have no idea if we can even conceive naturally after this, especially since it took 6 IUIs (which all failed, not even a CP) and 2 IVFs to get pregnant.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh ok cool so you guys will then get some bigger sizes for him for when you baby is bigger ... 

oh no if not then what will happen?

mine is still in the front and muffles baby's movements but she has also become much stronger now and much more active now ...

well I hope you do conceive naturally ... Im sure you not even thinking of using birth control after this ... I know lots of women who conceived naturally after having gone through assisted conception so im hoping its the same for you Kat


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh ok cool so you guys will then get some bigger sizes for him for when you baby is bigger ...
> 
> oh no if not then what will happen?
> 
> mine is still in the front and muffles baby's movements but she has also become much stronger now and much more active now ...
> 
> well I hope you do conceive naturally ... Im sure you not even thinking of using birth control after this ... I know lots of women who conceived naturally after having gone through assisted conception so im hoping its the same for you Kat

Yeah that's probably what we'll get plus some newborn stuff (although it'll be spring/summer newborn stuff) although I'm surprised that there's anything at all as I thought they gave all the girl stuff away to my then-SIL's sister when she had a daughter a few years ago. But guess there is still some clothes left. We'll take what they have and see, definitely will not be using any of the girl stuff if it's a boy but would probably use a lot of the boy stuff if it's a girl:winkwink:

If my placenta is still low, I'll have to have a planned C-section which I don't want but will have to do in that case. But the doctor didn't seem worried, she said in the vast majority of cases, the placenta does move up by 32 weeks. The scan is mostly a precaution in case I'm one of the very unlucky few where it doesn't because they need to know in that case. 

Here's hoping! Although I'm 37 and we wouldn't want to actively TTC again until baby is about 2-3 years old so I'll be pushing 40 by then:wacko: We'll see, think we'll just go NTNP and see what happens. If it's meant to be, it'll happen and otherwise we'll just be grateful for the child we did get. Nope birth control was apparently a huge waste of money, at least that's what I joke about now:haha: I think I may be too old to go back on the pill anyway:shrug:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes that is what I did with Scotlynn ... dress her in boys clothes LOL I still do sometimes when I see something I like especially in boys boots as the girl ones are always to small for her as she has fat flat feet ... :haha:

hoping it moves ... 5 more weeks of finding out what the POA would be regarding your birthing plan

yes I think NTNP is a better approach ... LOL to BC being a huge waste of money ... glad you can joke about it though although I do know infertility is not a joke :flower:


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> yes that is what I did with Scotlynn ... dress her in boys clothes LOL I still do sometimes when I see something I like especially in boys boots as the girl ones are always to small for her as she has fat flat feet ... :haha:
> 
> hoping it moves ... 5 more weeks of finding out what the POA would be regarding your birthing plan
> 
> yes I think NTNP is a better approach ... LOL to BC being a huge waste of money ... glad you can joke about it though although I do know infertility is not a joke :flower:

Glad I won't be the only one:haha: One of the night suits actually has 2 dinosaurs on it as I figure why can't girls like dinos? I actually had a *huge* interest in them when I was a kid and I'm a girl:winkwink: Think dinos and My Little Pony/horses were my main thing. Hope your daughter doesn't mind then using boy boots in that case:haha:

Yep DH and I are also really hoping it moves as I would prefer to deliver vaginally. I've also heard how much in pain you are after a C-section and how long the pain lasts so want to avoid that:wacko: It'll also be great to get another scan to see baby again even though that's not the main focus of my 32 week scan:thumbup:

Yeah I think after having been so actively TTC for 2 years and going through numerous assisted conception events makes me feel like I would rather not go through all that again:wacko: Going NTNP will also spare me from being too upset if we end up not being able to conceive naturally. Nope infertility is definitely not a joke, especially not while I was going through it. I do have a tendency sometimes to make jokes after the fact sometimes (the only exceptions being my toxic relatives and my inability to get a job despite having gone through 2 educations). Guess it's a coping thing or something:shrug:


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL she is still small and doesn't care as long as she can wear it ... 

I had a csection and also only heard the bad side of things until I had my own one and I have to say it wasn't as bad as people make it out to be ... to me it seems that its much worse to recover after going into actual labour and ending up with an emergency csection coz of the strain your body goes through ... my friend got induced last Dec and the baby got stuck and she ended up with a EMCS and her recovery was far worse than mine ... on day 3 post csection she still struggled to get around in hospital ... by 3 day with mine I was at home doing laundry 

yeah I hear you ...


----------



## ajarvis

Looks great Kat! I have some outfits, but waiting for my MIL visit end of July to buy too much so I can see what she brings ha. I've been told the same with GD as well. That it can usually be controlled by diet. No bad side effects unless not controlled. Which is why you have to test your blood 3-4 times a day and eat a modified diet..

I also had a low lying placenta - very close to the cervix. My Scan is August 8th to make sure it moves - it moved last time and was no problem.

My mom told us she'll buy stroller/car seat combo. Bonus! Money saved lol. Then I'll just need a second base. A carrier and we're set. I still have to sand and stain the crib railing that is super scratched. MIL is going to paint the nursery. Hopefully by 32 weeks we'll be super prepared.....


----------



## KatO79

Blessed maybe it's different for everyone also? My toxic mother ended up with a C-section when having me but said she was in pain for weeks and weeks after. Now that I think about it though, she could also have been saying that to make me feel more indebted to her and make me more compliant. Guess I may never know:shrug:

ajarvis so lucky you have so many helpful relatives! My toxic mother hasn't offered to buy anything so not expecting anything from her, at least not until the Christening in April next year. My MIL seems to only offer stuff when DH and I mention we're going out to buy it or when we've already bought it which is super annoying:nope: Nursery is already painted which was done when we moved in, had all the rooms painted in colors we wanted as the previous owners used colors too dark for our liking. We do have a crib now but haven't gotten it from my ILs yet, waiting for them to bring it with them next time we see them. Think it only needs to be put together as they claim it's in great condition but we'll see. 

BTW DH didn't find time to put the changing dresser together so have to wait next weekend for it to get done:nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ash: don't feel bad about the GD, it's completely out of your control and a result of your body's interactions with the placental hormones. I also failed the two hour test (only on the 60 minute level), but have decided to call it the "Fetus Beetus" to make myself feel better. I'm almost 35, have been insulin resistant for years, eat a low (25-80 g) carb diet, and have continuously exercised my entire pregnancy to try to avoid the Fetus Beetus and still... here I am. I find out Thursday if I need to do anything else, or just keep on with the plan I'm on.

Regarding the bottles - I am getting some, I think you absolutely should for twins. And a super awesome pump, so your husband and others can also feed those babies! I'm super into the let the village take all the things, though! 

And in terms of buying stuff... still haven't. I will after we get home from vacation at the end of the month/ beginning of August... or maybe I'll wait until after our shower in the middle of August? Who knows. I can Prime ship the whole list from Amazon, if need be - mildly terrified October babies were already being born on that Facebook group! I want my little guy to stay put for many more weeks! 

Oh and I finished the top layer of his quilt - I'll post to my journal straightaway!
Photo is blurry and sideways... but you can get the idea:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-over-here-making-people-12.html#post37537496


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

so exciting ajarvis plus saving money is always welcome LOL glad your mom and mil are so excited 

Kat my late mom also had a csection with me as I was breech and she was overdue with me ...

Clandestine you are one talented lady ... 

AFM: I had my follow up appointment with the specialist and OBGYN. My baby is doing great and growing as she should. She was even sucking her thumb so cute. She is already in a head down position but I know she can still flip if she wants to. My dosage of my tablets has been increased from 1,25mg to 2,5mg as I was still feeling weak and dizzy and still had episodes of my heart racing. I will now be monitored every 3 weeks until the OBGYN wants to see me every 2 weeks, just to monitor baby's heart as the meds Im on is to slightly decrease the rhythm of my heart so they want to keep a watch on babies heart, although her BPM was 154 yesterday and she is very active in my tummy. The OBGYN also mentioned that she might have to do my csection last week in September, so I might have a September baby.

Hope all of you are good.


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine wow you are one cool lady, I wouldn't be able to handle not having bought anything:wacko: I always feel so relieved when DH and I have bought something. Nice quilt:flower:

Blessed I don't know the exact reasons for why mine had a C-section other than I was late, never have really discussed it with her. Great that your baby is doing well and here's hoping you feel better soon!

AFM was at my 1st childbirth class last night. We had to first introduce ourselves, what week we're in and if it's baby #1 or what. Almost all the women there were expecting their baby #1 although one was expecting baby #2 (she came without her DH as he was taking care of their daughter). One of the women was without an OH or DH so she came with her sister - don't know the story there as she of course didn't say. Only one of the men had children from a previous relationship (2 of them). The course was called "Parenthood" so it started off with the 2 midwives then talking about how you generally feel about things before, right after and a few days after birth. Then we had to do some relaxation exercises on the floor with our men. Although I had a tough time relaxing at one point because baby decided to be super active at that time and even gave a really good kick:haha: Then we had to pick 2 picture cards, one on what we felt would be the positive thing about baby and one that would be not so positive. The women and men were divided up for that part though so don't know what DH said:shrug: Then we each got a circle diagram where we had to put in the center the things most important and work our way out, DH and I had to each do our own without looking at each others. Then we had to take what we agreed on and put it in another diagram. The results weren't discussed though and then the class was over. The next course will be "Breastfeeding" which is next month and DH is of course super excited about that one, almost as excited about the last course which is called "Birth":haha:


----------



## ajarvis

blessedbaby it is nice :) It's my mom's 8th grandchild and my MIL 3rd - 1st biological - so they're still excited and helpful after all that :) Hope your little one stays head down. I'm looking forward to my 32 week scan as it'll be pretty close to due date then to see where she's at. Even though you're right they can change position right up until labor. My youngest flipped sunny side up on me last time. Little bum.

That class sounds interesting kat. We discuss those types of things at my midwife appointments. Next time will be breastfeeding. That's next week already! Then birth. Then she does a home visit at 36 weeks so I don't have to leave the house I guess? Not sure ha.

AFM i made it to the gym for a second day in a row today :) I also was up since 3:30 am :( My youngest got up saying he peed the bed and I changed the sheets and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> That class sounds interesting kat. We discuss those types of things at my midwife appointments. Next time will be breastfeeding. That's next week already! Then birth. Then she does a home visit at 36 weeks so I don't have to leave the house I guess? Not sure ha.

Oh so your class is individual? Ours is a group class, I think there were about 10 couples yesterday (3 couples didn't show up:shrug:) and it'll be the same people we see each time. I do wonder why ours is only once a month though but doesn't really matter much:shrug: I don't have a steady midwife yet as far as I know, I guess I'll find out on August 4th at my next individual appointment. As far as I know, they don't come to your house though, all appointments are at the midwife's office. I think a couple of days after the birth a healthcare provider comes a few times to see how things are going, offer advice and the like. Although I've heard horror stories that they sometimes can be so concentrated on what you shouldn't do with the baby, that you're almost afraid to touch your own baby in the end:wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Blessed! I hope they sort you out quickly! Also - I think it wouldn't be surprising if several of us ended up with Sept babies, so you are still in good company here!

@Kat: I finished our registry on Amazon ages ago, I am waiting for now to buy things, still hoping we get most of it as gifts in the middle of August. If he shows up early or we don't get all the things we need straightaway, I can order them in one group and I get free two-day shipping on it. Honestly I think I'd be in the hospital at least that long, especially if he were super early - so that's why I'm not worried about not having anything yet! 

@ajarvis: way to go, getting back to the gym! 

AFM... I wasn't sure if I wanted to do classes or not, so I decided not, but will look for them online instead. I am not very social in real life, usually because people get weird once I find out what I do or get put off by my (and Hubster's) tattoos, which is fine by us, as we don't really care for super judgey people!


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: I finished our registry on Amazon ages ago, I am waiting for now to buy things, still hoping we get most of it as gifts in the middle of August. If he shows up early or we don't get all the things we need straightaway, I can order them in one group and I get free two-day shipping on it. Honestly I think I'd be in the hospital at least that long, especially if he were super early - so that's why I'm not worried about not having anything yet!

Oh right, you get stuff as gifts there. So is it a list your friends and family can see then? Sounds very practical with the quick shipping if you do end up needing to order stuff though.




ClandestineTX said:


> AFM... I wasn't sure if I wanted to do classes or not, so I decided not, but will look for them online instead. I am not very social in real life, usually because people get weird once I find out what I do or get put off by my (and Hubster's) tattoos, which is fine by us, as we don't really care for super judgey people!

Do they really have online classes? I personally like going to a class, don't think I'd get as much out of an online one but that's me:shrug: I think it's a pity if people would judge you based on those things though, probably not everyone would and I doubt you'd have much contact with the ones who do, especially if it's a large class. Hope you find a good online course though!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Clandestine!

Kat no it's not a class. It's just my appointments with my midwife. Like a DR appointment, but with midwife. So listen to baby, do BP, etc. but we also talk about all kinds of stuff. She just casually mentioned what she wanted to cover off in the next couple sessions.


----------



## Blessedbaby

our hospital also offers classes but I also decided not to go ... once you give birth they give a baby caring class every morning before they bring your baby from the nursery ... 

I cant believe all of us are in third tri now ... so exciting to be in the final stretch ... 

Ajarvis kudos on going to the gym ...

AFM- I finally shaved last night LOL although it was such a struggle to shave my lady parts ... I just had to feel around where to shave and I shaved my legs too ... today I feel lots of pressure in my lady parts as well as lots of discharge ... She is still active in my tummy though


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Thanks Clandestine!
> 
> Kat no it's not a class. It's just my appointments with my midwife. Like a DR appointment, but with midwife. So listen to baby, do BP, etc. but we also talk about all kinds of stuff. She just casually mentioned what she wanted to cover off in the next couple sessions.

Ah ok, it's sounds a bit different to here. At the classes (each are 2 x 45 min with a 15 min break in between) we cover the 3 topics "Parenthood", "Breastfeeding" and "Birth" with about 10 other couples and it's run by 2 older midwives. At my individual appointments (each about 15-20 min), the midwife checks baby's heartbeat, the uterine size, my BP and then we discuss any questions I may have at the time. They probably do it that way so they don't have to repeat themselves 10 times and the individual appointments become more individual as well and give more time for any concerns or questions each individual couple may have concerning their own baby or what's going on with their own body. 

Blessed I probably also need to go more than you do, being this is my 1st baby and all:winkwink: Kudos to you shaving, last time I tried it was a pain in the butt, my bump blocks my vision "down there":blush: Not that doing my legs is much easier:dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks LOL it sure was a mission ...


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed Kudos on shaving ha. I avoid it. It's been cold and rainy here and i haven't felt the need to shave :p

Kat I know there are classes here, but I'd never sign up. Never did with any of my kids. My midwife sessions though are so super involved. It's so different than just a doctor. We do all the same stuff you mentioned, but then discuss different things like breastfeeding etc at different stages and birth as we get closer to the end apparently. Liking the experience so far.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I found a good 3-part series on YouTube with a midwife - it's free and on my own schedule! 

I used to shave my lady parts, ran into the low visibility problem and have since switched to waxing, which I managed to get done by sitting on a footstool in front of a full length mirror. No where near as bad as I was expecting from what my friends have reported and honestly, I'm not sure I'm going back to shaving after my delivery. No sharp stubble and it's been two weeks - I may have been an accidental convert.


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes I also use a mirror but feeling around helps too LOL

how's everyone doing and do you have any plans for the weekend?

my birthday is coming up in August and last night my DH asked me what I would like to do for my birthday and I have no idea ... I wish I could say I want to sleep while he takes care of our toddler LOL Im feeling so exhausted and the constant trips to the loo in the middle of the night is not helping ...


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis yeah it sounds like we're both getting pretty much the same out of it, just being done in different ways.

Clandestine Oh waxing:wacko: I've never tried it myself. I've heard that the hair can sometimes start growing back under the skin and stuff so haven't dared try it. I've been faithfully sticking to my razor for years now (although it has been changed out over the years):haha:

Blessed hope you find out something good for your birthday! DH and I always do pretty much the same: he makes me a nice breakfast (if it's on a weekend) and then we go out for a nice dinner at a nice restaurant. As for my weekend, it's going to be pretty boring and a bit lonely. My IL's are coming this afternoon to help DH trim the long hedge we have that goes around our whole backyard and all the way round to the front of the house:wacko: Tomorrow my DH is going to a bachelor party (for a friend getting married next month) so will be away all day and night probably so I'll be alone :( It would otherwise be a good opportunity to go buy his birthday present (his birthday is on the 29th but he's having his party on the 23rd; he's turning 39) but he may take the car tomorrow as it's a long trip to where the party starts (about 2 hours by public transport) and it starts around 9-10 AM. Sunday is the only day we have in peace but if DH is otherwise not hung over (which he most likely won't be if he takes the car), he plans on putting the changing dresser and maybe the crib (that my IL's are bringing with them today) together. I'll put up pics if he gets those things done :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

thank you ... I don't like it when my DH goes out and leaves me home alone ... so I feel you on that one ... 

so exciting cant wait to see when you have it up

this weekend I just feel like pampering myself I booked an appointment to get my nails done and my hair needs a cut and colour too ... so Ill be going to get treated ... my DH is working tomorrow morning but should be home by midday then he can see to Scotlynn while I go for my appointments and Sunday I'll just be home ... resting hopefully


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry I haven't responded in a while. Hubby and I were out of town for a week. I know a few of you responded to my GD news and thank you for that! 

Clan - I remember your response the most (probably because it was most recent) but I wanted to say thank you and I know there is nothing I could do it's just the way my body handles pregnancy. I'm bummed out but it's not the end of the world. Being away didn't really help either because I wasn't on my normal diet. It's hard to get organic/healthy foods where my parents live so that added to the stress of everything. Now that I've been home my blood sugar levels have been great. Never went over 107 yesterday and they want them 120 or under so that's good (and I even had a cookie!). I have a class on the 20th to learn more about GD and then I see a nutritionist every other week until the babies are born. I can do this! 

And about waxing. I'm getting ready to try it. I'm super nervous though because I've heard it hurts really bad! I passed the point of being able to see that area in the first trimester and now it's just ... impossible. :haha: I'm pretty obsessed with keeping myself groomed so hopefully I'll be able to get over my fear of waxing and just do it. There is a waxing place not far from my house called pretty kitty. :haha:

I hope everyone is doing great. I can't believe we're all in our 3rd trimester or getting ready to enter 3rd tri. It goes so fast looking back!


----------



## KatO79

Blessed yeah it really stinks, especially as it ended up with his parents staying for dinner and not leaving until 9 PM:dohh: Sounds good with getting your hair and nails done! I really need to soon book an appointment for a hair cut, will probably call my hair dresser in the next 2-3 weeks.

As for the so-called crib, I'm like 98% certain it's a cradle that can't be converted to a crib:growlmad: The side panels are super low with absolutely no possibility for making them higher:wacko: So think my IL's have really misunderstood something :nope: DH will be asking his older brother next weekend but I already know the answer. Anyone know how long you can use a cradle for? We may use it for however long we can since I've recently read it's recommended for baby to sleep in the same room as you for the first 6 months or so and the cradle would be much, much easier to fit in our bedroom in that case.


----------



## KatO79

Ugh absolute chaos this morning:nope: DH woke me up so I only just had enough time to get dressed. Then he couldn't find his rain coat, most likely because my MIL put it somewhere stupid (since she always finds stuff to do in our house which annoys the heck out of me:growlmad:) so he had to take his old one instead. We get to the train station and the train was already there. Then DH only put it in neutral but failed to pull up the parking break or turn it off when he parked so it lurched forward a bit (our car is with a gear stick). As he got out of the car the train drove away so he didn't even get anything out of putting me and baby in danger:dohh::growlmad: Then he drove like a maniac to the next-closest big town to try and catch another train as the next train from the local station first would come 1 hour later. Had to berate him for his crazy driving because A) it was making me sick, more so than normal as I had an empty stomache and B) he was putting me and baby in danger _again_. Luckily we got to the station in one piece but I was so pissed in the end, I didn't feel like saying goodbye to him and ignored him. I ended up buying his birthday present on the way home even though I was annoyed since I don't know when I would otherwise have the car again and the opportunity. Wow this weekend just stinks:nope:


----------



## KatO79

Cradle put together:thumbup: Just missing canopy fabric but guess we'll have to buy one ourselves plus a mattress.


----------



## Blessedbaby

ash I hope you enjoyed the time with your parents ... you're doing great controlling the GD ... keep it up ... :flower:

Kat it looks great cant wait to see when you put the bumper/canopy in how it will look ... argh my DH also irritates me when he drives like a maniac with me ... I prefer to drive myself even though its a struggle with my bump :haha:

I had a great weekend being pampered but I have been in so much pain too :cry: ... my hips, lower back and pelvic area is just so sore ... like a numb sore ... also I have AF pains but they don't last long and its not the whole day or it doesn't have a pattern it happens randomly ... to make matters worse my sleep has left me ... if I slept for an hour solid last night it will be a lot ... I keep waking to pee, to check up on Scotlynn, when I hear funny noises, for the dogs barking ... this morning I was up at 4am and decided to get ready for work ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat it looks great cant wait to see when you put the bumper/canopy in how it will look ... argh my DH also irritates me when he drives like a maniac with me ... I prefer to drive myself even though its a struggle with my bump :haha:
> 
> I had a great weekend being pampered but I have been in so much pain too :cry: ... my hips, lower back and pelvic area is just so sore ... like a numb sore ... also I have AF pains but they don't last long and its not the whole day or it doesn't have a pattern it happens randomly ... to make matters worse my sleep has left me ... if I slept for an hour solid last night it will be a lot ... I keep waking to pee, to check up on Scotlynn, when I hear funny noises, for the dogs barking ... this morning I was up at 4am and decided to get ready for work ...


Thanks Blessed:flower: Yeah I'm hoping we can buy just the fabric part of the canopy somewhere, will probably end up buying one in white. 

So sorry you've been feeling so bad Blessed:hugs: I hear you on the sleep thing, I had that problem for a long time (although not as bad as you) but it seems to have improved a bit now. I hope you soon get more sleep and the pain goes away.

AFM my FIL called DH last night and keeps claiming the bottom of the cradle can be set down when it clearly can't (also the bottom clearly can't hold up to anything much more than 10 kg and the sides are too short either way for a baby older than 5-6 months) and he also keeps saying it's a cradle/crib:dohh: Good thing I wasn't talking to him or I would've flipped that he wasn't listening to what was being said! I hate when my FIL gets like that, he's so insistent sometimes. I think I'm extra sensitive to stuff like that though because of all the gaslighting I've experienced in my toxic family and that I never felt heard, even when I was right. I guess because my IL's have had 3 kids and we're pregnant with baby #1, we're considered stupid with stuff like that or something:growlmad: I sent my MIL a pic of the cradle shortly after we finished putting it together (also to ask her if they have the canopy fabric) but she hasn't responded yet.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat that looks like a cradle not a crib to me! I have one and my youngest was in it until he was 5 months old. This one will be until 4-5 months as well.

sounds like quite the trip to the train station lol. I get kinda crazy when I'm late too :p

Picked up my travel system on Thursday - jogging stroller too :) My mom paid for most of it which was super helpful. For "need" we just need a second base for the car seat for the truck. Paint the baby's room and we're golden. Wants.. I still want a baby monitor, swing, more clothes ;)

Spent the weekend with my Fiance's family as his grandfather wasn't doing well. So quite tired today. Plus trying to catch up on work will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Kat that looks like a cradle not a crib to me! I have one and my youngest was in it until he was 5 months old. This one will be until 4-5 months as well.
> 
> sounds like quite the trip to the train station lol. I get kinda crazy when I'm late too :p
> 
> Picked up my travel system on Thursday - jogging stroller too :) My mom paid for most of it which was super helpful. For "need" we just need a second base for the car seat for the truck. Paint the baby's room and we're golden. Wants.. I still want a baby monitor, swing, more clothes ;)
> 
> Spent the weekend with my Fiance's family as his grandfather wasn't doing well. So quite tired today. Plus trying to catch up on work will be interesting to say the least.

Thanks ajarvis, I think so as well! The sides are way too low to be anything but and there's no way the bottom can be lowered, it's fitted into grooves along the sides and ends. I did end up sending a pic to my FIL to show him what it looks like (plus how there's a tag on the bottom that also says it's not intended for children once they can sit, kneel or pick themselves up) but he's not responding either:shrug:

Yeah the train station was crazy, DH was driving _way_ too fast and doing crazy stuff:wacko: I just don't feel like the 5 seconds he saves is worth putting _all_ of our lives at risk though which is what pissed me off :growlmad:

Sorry about your fiance's grandfather, hope he's soon doing better!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Blessed: I spent my whole weekend trying to get ready to go out of town for my birthday. We almost never travel for my birthday due to work schedules during this time of year, but since we had to move our trip planned for the fall due to pregnancy flight restrictions, we're leaving Wednesday and my birthday is this coming Saturday! I hope your pampering weekend went well and that you feel more relaxed! I have also had the soreness in the pelvic joints, though I found continuing to sleep flat on my back is best for it - side sleeping really aggravates it. I asked early on about sleeping on my back since so many sources say it's bad - all my doctors said if there was compression of the vein they worry about, I'd know there was a problem, as you'd get dizzy or feel weak very quickly (literally minutes). 

@Kat: I almost envy you. Hubster doesn't really have friends - he's got like one or two, but they live very far away and I think it would help him to have that. Your cradle looks lovely! I have no idea how long they can be used though, our bedroom is weirdly large, so we can fit the full crib in it (which Hubster still hasn't started... I think we will be super busy when we return from our trip). 

@Ash: if you try waxing, make sure you trim everything to 5-8 mm before having a go at it! I honestly think I may outsource sooner than later and pay someone else to do it for me, as I'm not sure next time it needs it done that I'll be able to get to everywhere on my own. 

As far as the GD - I'm not sure I have it. I've been testing per instructions and by the two hour mark, I'm generally way under 120 and almost always back to baseline levels 70s-100-ish. Even when I ate things with carbs in them (bread, fresh and canned fruit, etc.) I will keep collecting data for the specialist, but think my 2-hour test was poorly administered (since you are apparently supposed to be eating 150 g per day or more for several days to several weeks beforehand and I haven't had that on a regular basis in at least three years). 

@ajarvis: you sound like you definitely have everything almost ready to go! I hope your grandfather-in-law-to-be is doing better and that you had a good visit this weekend.

AFM - our dog had a weird, benign growth that we were trying to wait to have removed until I was on maternity leave, so of course it got infected over the weekend and had to be removed today, when we already have 100 things to do before we leave town. I am grateful to have my mom and my cousin looking over all our animals and house while we are away. Things at work are still terrible, so being gone for almost all of two weeks is kind of like the best friggin' birthday present.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies! He's much better. Gotta love medical technologies. It's amazing. 

I still don't feel overly prepared as the baby's room still needs to be emptied and painted. The crib railing needs to be re-stained. need some small misc. stuff. But I guess there's still a few weeks. I want it all done by end of August though!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Seriously, you are fantastic! I'm a huge slacker over here!


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: I almost envy you. Hubster doesn't really have friends - he's got like one or two, but they live very far away and I think it would help him to have that. Your cradle looks lovely! I have no idea how long they can be used though, our bedroom is weirdly large, so we can fit the full crib in it (which Hubster still hasn't started... I think we will be super busy when we return from our trip).

In reality, my DH doesn't have many friends either. The ones he saw at the bachelor party and will be seeing at the wedding are people we see maybe 1-2 a year and contact is almost 0 until we get an invite like to a Christmas luncheon or in this case, a wedding. The ones with kids didn't invite us to any of the Christenings (although I do know the one couple didn't christen any of their 2 children as they're atheists) or any of the children's or their own birthdays. I don't know why they've singled out DH to be a bit out of the group, thinking it's partially because we have no children (although there are 2 of the guys that don't either but one is almost constantly single while the other is the one getting married). Although I do suspect some of them don't like me much as they see me as socially awkward (due to me having grown up in a dysfunctional home and dealing with social anxiety but they don't know that) and probably also see me as a lazy bum sponging off of DH because I never found a job.

Then there's DH's very selfish male friend (highly suspect he's a narcissist) although it seems like contact has gone down drastically, most likely because the friend doesn't like small kids/babies.

There's also another friend whom is nice but he doesn't contact DH much, I'm not sure why. He's single and I have a feeling he'll remain single as I think he has a hard time when it comes to women, partially because I think he's a bit shy around them and partially because he's not very good looking so he probably feels like women won't want him anyway. 

Lastly there is another nice friend DH has but he moved to and lived in Mexico for a few years after marrying a Mexican girl he met over the internet but they divorced 2-3 years later (the proposal came _way_ too fast:wacko:) but he then met another Mexican woman and after 4 years of dating married her last year and they now live in Spain. But I think him and DH do exchange emails every couple of months or so. It's just a pity he lives so far away, he's really nice!

On my side I only have that selfish, childish friend. So when it comes down to it, DH and I don't have many friends, at least none that live in Denmark and that we see on a regular basis who aren't selfish morons:dohh:


----------



## JCh

Has anyone else been diagnosed with anemia?
My doctor was concerned about my iron stores so I was taking additional iron every other day, took my blood test and determined my ferritin levels are 12, under 14 means anemic. I've started taking my iron supplements every day and hoping it helps. 
Anyone else ever dealt with this? Anything else I can do?


----------



## KatO79

JCh nope haven't had issues with iron as here in Denmark all GPs recommend that _all_ pregnant women take a total of 40-50 mg of iron/day from their 10th week. I was otherwise on about 27 mg and then started in week 10 taking extra iron supplements so I'm on around 42-43 mg/day (midwife feels this is fine). I'm surprised that no other countries have a similiar recommendation:shrug:


----------



## KatO79

Wow this thread has gone a bit quiet :wacko:

How's everyone doing? Weekend plans?

My DH is planning his birthday party for this Saturday, he's still trying to decide what meat to serve (and what fish or shellfood to give me):wacko: My toxic mother is coming so here's hoping she behaves herself somewhat.

Oh btw was looking at my list of names for each gender and have changed it out a bit. Some of the names I liked are super popular so weeding those out as I don't want my kid being e.g. 1 of 3-4 with the same name in their class :wacko: DH is impossible with his and unfortunately some of the names he's suggested are names I absolutely hate :dohh:

Also don't know what to do about that wedding we're going to next month. DH is mostly into buying a maternity dress for me 2nd hand but I think that'll be hard to find, especially in the small town we now live in. But I can see spending money on a dress I'll wear 1-2 before October may be a bit crazy. Suggestions?


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi Kat

I think most of the October ladies are chatting in the thread in third tri now .. yes its gone quiet now .. we have names picked out which we both love ... we love modern names though ... 

I cant also justify spending x amount on clothes I wont wear long unless you get yourself a wrap dress which you can wear after the baby is born too

I bought all of babies toiletries now and need to get diapers and my hospital bag stuff then we are set to go ...

no plans for the weekend YET ... hope you guys have a great time


----------



## ajarvis

Yea I think the thread in third tri is busier. This thread has been fairly dead for a while. 

for your dress I'd look for even just a long Maxi dress. Would work for a wedding and cover the bump and fairly inexpensive (here at least!) if you can't find a second hand maternity one of course.

Blessed I forgot about baby toiletries besides diapers :p oops. something to add to the list haha.


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> hi Kat
> 
> I think most of the October ladies are chatting in the thread in third tri now .. yes its gone quiet now .. we have names picked out which we both love ... we love modern names though ...
> 
> I cant also justify spending x amount on clothes I wont wear long unless you get yourself a wrap dress which you can wear after the baby is born too
> 
> I bought all of babies toiletries now and need to get diapers and my hospital bag stuff then we are set to go ...
> 
> no plans for the weekend YET ... hope you guys have a great time

Aww that's a shame, don't see why this thread can't continue for the last 3 months or so. I think that most threads like this just keep on going normally. So should I join a new thread?

Glad you and your DH are having an easier time with names and have found some:thumbup:

Hmmm I see your point although I'm not into wearing something that's very loose so it looks like a tent. I was hoping for something a bit fitted. I still remember the dress my ex-SIL wore the month before she ended up having the baby, it was very loose from just over the bump and down and it made her look huge and it just didn't look good. Cna you get wrap dresses that are pretty fitted over the bump? Don't think I'd want something very loose.

So great you've done all your shopping, wish it was me:haha: Still feel like we're missing a ton of stuff:wacko:

Hope you also have a great weekend!




ajarvis said:


> Yea I think the thread in third tri is busier. This thread has been fairly dead for a while.
> 
> for your dress I'd look for even just a long Maxi dress. Would work for a wedding and cover the bump and fairly inexpensive (here at least!) if you can't find a second hand maternity one of course.
> 
> Blessed I forgot about baby toiletries besides diapers :p oops. something to add to the list haha.

OK, it's just a pity though as like I said, I think most threads like this continue on until all babies are born from what I can tell. Guess I'll have to join a new thread then :(

Are maxi dresses fitted? Like I said, I don't want something super loose, I'm afraid it'll make me look huge:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

The Maxi I have is fairly fitted and stretchy. So I think it'll work well.

I think this thread died long ago. I think the majority went to the facebook group. I'm not a part of it, but even though lost said that wasn't the intention it sure seemed like it was from the time it started. In the past these threads do continue after baby is born. But I think there will mainly just be a few of us!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> The Maxi I have is fairly fitted and stretchy. So I think it'll work well.
> 
> I think this thread died long ago. I think the majority went to the facebook group. I'm not a part of it, but even though lost said that wasn't the intention it sure seemed like it was from the time it started. In the past these threads do continue after baby is born. But I think there will mainly just be a few of us!


OK I'll look into both maxi and wrap type dresses and see what I find. May have to go into an actual store though to make sure I find something reasonably fitted and to also make sure it fits over my bump.

Yeah I never did join the FB group as I was waiting until I was ready to do my FB pregnancy announcement after the 20 week scan. Not even sure I'd have joined anyway if my FB friends can see I'm part of a pregnancy group as I don't want my mix of toxic and enabler relatives to know (for as long as possible anyway, I'm sure they'll find out at one point). It's still odd though that most strictly follow the FB group and never write here though.

I may just stick around here even though the vast majority seem to have left this group. I have a pretty complicated past and I'm not sure I want to explain my whole dysfunctional family again to a whole new set of people:wacko: But if none of the rest of you are planning on following this thread anymore, I may just have to stick with my pregnancy journal although I don't many followers on it :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm still here and not on a Facebook group - 29 weeks tomorrow and still haven't made a Facebook announcement. Though we might *finally* this weekend. My birthday is actually this Saturday, so we left the USA for Europe for a trip we'd originally intended to take in October. My journal here is also down to a small group of followers - years ago, when I first started TTC there were almost a dozen of us in our 30s all TTC together. Most had their babies and got busy - a few still peek in on me once in awhile, but mostly everyone I know is busy offline. From that group I am friends with most on FB, but we got to know each other over years before doing that, most of them don't even know I am pregnant! I'll still be on this thread as long as there are other ladies still showing up - even if it's just the small group it's been who are active!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll also still be using this thread. At least until my LOs get here. I'm sure I will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off once they arrive, so no promises after that.

I'm excited to head over to 3rd tri on Sunday!


----------



## FaithyJ

The 3rd tri group that I think most of us that are somewhat active are on is ANY OTHER OCTOBER MUMMIES? 
I joined a fb group, and let me tell you, there has been a lot of drama.. smh
It's still been handy for me as I can only get on here from work but have fb on my phone.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I'll still be chatting here and on the one in third tri ... 

I think the one in third tri is just easier to get to as most of us or all of us should be in third tri now ... 

I agree to still continue chatting on a group like this until after baby is born as I still chat on my March Monkeys 2014 one ... 

Kat I hope you find a nice dress ...

Ajarvis oops LOL its like we forget what to get I was staring at all the things trying to figure out what worked and what didn't with Scotlynn ...

Clandestine hope you enjoy your birthday tomorrow and the holiday ... sounds so fun ...


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> I'm still here and not on a Facebook group - 29 weeks tomorrow and still haven't made a Facebook announcement. Though we might *finally* this weekend. My birthday is actually this Saturday, so we left the USA for Europe for a trip we'd originally intended to take in October. My journal here is also down to a small group of followers - years ago, when I first started TTC there were almost a dozen of us in our 30s all TTC together. Most had their babies and got busy - a few still peek in on me once in awhile, but mostly everyone I know is busy offline. From that group I am friends with most on FB, but we got to know each other over years before doing that, most of them don't even know I am pregnant! I'll still be on this thread as long as there are other ladies still showing up - even if it's just the small group it's been who are active!

Hope you have a great trip and birthday tomorrow:flower:

I think my situation is similiar. When I first joined BnB, I would join those 2 WW groups every month and pretty much everyone I knew was getting their BFPs eventually and I was one of the few that kept on having to join the next month's group. I ended up stopping joining those groups because while I was happy for everyone else having easy/relatively easy time getting pregnant, it made me sad for me and I just felt like I couldn't keep going through it again and again. So could be part of the reason why I don't have many followers.



ashknowsbest said:


> I'll also still be using this thread. At least until my LOs get here. I'm sure I will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off once they arrive, so no promises after that.
> 
> I'm excited to head over to 3rd tri on Sunday!

Great to know ash! And I'm sure everyone will understand you disappearing for a bit once the twins are here. I'm only having 1 baby and have a feeling I may be a bit MIA the first few days as well:haha:

And yay for being in 3rd tri Sunday:happydance:



FaithyJ said:


> The 3rd tri group that I think most of us that are somewhat active are on is ANY OTHER OCTOBER MUMMIES?
> I joined a fb group, and let me tell you, there has been a lot of drama.. smh
> It's still been handy for me as I can only get on here from work but have fb on my phone.

Ah ok, I'll think about joining or not but don't know if it's a bit late to join another group with an EDD of October 9th:shrug:

Sorry about all the drama on your FB group, that would probably lead me to not being very active as I try and avoid drama (seeing as how my dysfunctional family love to create it).




Blessedbaby said:


> I'll still be chatting here and on the one in third tri ...
> 
> I think the one in third tri is just easier to get to as most of us or all of us should be in third tri now ...
> 
> I agree to still continue chatting on a group like this until after baby is born as I still chat on my March Monkeys 2014 one ...
> 
> Kat I hope you find a nice dress ...
> 
> Ajarvis oops LOL its like we forget what to get I was staring at all the things trying to figure out what worked and what didn't with Scotlynn ...
> 
> Clandestine hope you enjoy your birthday tomorrow and the holiday ... sounds so fun ...

Thanks Blessed:flower:

AFM my DH called my toxic mother last night about arranging for his big brother to pick her up on the way tomorrow but she's now decided not to come:wacko: Don't know if it's because DH told her about his early birthday party later than his family or what, either way she's not coming. At least I can relax and not have to deal with any drama she'd be trying to create although I'm sure his parents are going to make a thing out of her not coming, how it's such a shame for her. They still don't totally get how awful a human being she really is because she plays the "poor, sweet, lonely, old mother that did _everything_ for her 'ungrateful' kids" really well. She really knows how to charm people, just like my very toxic older brother:nope: So the very few times she's let her mask slip in front of them, they seem to forget it.

On a brighter note, thought I'd share a 28 week bump pic:blush:


----------



## Blessedbaby

cute bump pic ...

such a pity she isn't coming hey ... I hope you guys enjoy the party tomorrow ...

and no need to worry about your due date as that thread was started last week ... 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2400568-any-other-october-mummies.html
please join us

I have a yeast infection and am heading to the pharmacy to get something now for it


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> cute bump pic ...
> 
> such a pity she isn't coming hey ... I hope you guys enjoy the party tomorrow ...
> 
> and no need to worry about your due date as that thread was started last week ...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2400568-any-other-october-mummies.html
> please join us
> 
> I have a yeast infection and am heading to the pharmacy to get something now for it

Ah not such a pity, at least she can't come with sideways comments to my IL's about what a bad daughter/person I am:dohh: Drama free tomorrow, yay:thumbup:

Ah ok, I'll take a look then:flower:

Oy sorry about your yeast infection, I hope the meds clear it up quickly!


----------



## MissCassie

Im still here :) 
I dont have internet at home.. cant get it for some stupid reason so i use my phone and its just harder to reply to everyones comments. 

I had a 4d scan the other day and bubs is looking great shes got little chubby cheeks and is totally adorable! Will post some pics :) 

Cant believe our babies will start to be born in about 10 or more weeks!! So exciting.


----------



## Blessedbaby

MissCassie just look at those cheeks man ... too cute ... cant wait to see more pics


----------



## MissCassie

4d scan at 28+1 she kept yawning the entire time :)


----------



## JCh

There are 3 October facebook groups that I know of.... each is a slight difference and one did happen to have a lot of drama at the beginning but has gotten more relaxed lately. I have a hard time getting on as I'm on my phone most of the time and work is busy so I only get on every once in a while.... it sucks becuz I'd LOVE to be more involved! Let me know if any of you are interested in joining one of the groups, they are private. I have not and do not plan to announce and haven't had any issues. Nobody can see my involvement. 

No plans for the weekend here, my son leaves early for a birthday party, so I'll be solo most of it. Thinking perhaps a weekend of nothing would be great right now.

I'm getting a lot of swelling in my feet from the heat, my right one is especially bad. Hoping it's nothing of concern so will be bringing up to midwives.

Life is just feeling a bit overwhelming here with the idea of doing this alone. I'm okay with it, it's more just this initial fear of sinking alone with a newborn and 3 year old. 

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise. It's nice to have these online resources to share what's going on.


----------



## FaithyJ

Absolutely adorable pics MissCassie!
I'm kind of hoping my dr. will do another scan before too long and that we can get a 3D image or two... 
Weather here is rough, about 108F with the heat index so I'm staying either inside in the AC or outside in the pool.. 
Time is flying! We're all getting so close!!


----------



## KatO79

Great pics MissCassie:flower: I'd love to get some 4D scan pics of my baby but it's just so super expensive here so probably won't get any done :wacko:

JCh ah ok, good that the FB groups are not able to be seen by people in your friends list. Not sure though that I'd want to join any now that I'm so close to my EDD but good to know for the future if DH and I are able to have baby #2:winkwink: Hope your son had a great time at the birthday party! As for swollen feet, I heard it can help to put your feet up whenever possible. Hope it's just because of the heat and nothing of concern.

AFM DH's birthday party yesterday went pretty well although my toxic mother's absence led to some questioning. My MIL started by telling me almost as soon as she got here that apparently because of my mother's crappy dentures, she's not eating much and has been telling my MIL that she's "incredibly thin and wasting away":dohh: I know my mother and it's clearly just a cry for attention and her being dramatic. It's like the closer I get to EDD, the more she seems to be seeking attention. I told my MIL that it's most likely nothing and my mother has a tendency towards the dramatic and seeking attention. I told her she's said similiar stuff in the past and then DH and I come over and she may start off complaining and being dramatic but then starts acting total opposite. I don't think my MIL believed me and was all like "I think you should go out to her on Monday and take care of her!":dohh: Ummm.... just no. I don't have the kind of loving relationship with my toxic mother that my MIL has with her own mother - mine has been highly emotionally abusive all my life and didn't spend _any_ time with me as a kid unless she could somehow garner attention or praise or take credit for any talents I have. Plus DH always takes the car so can't get out to my toxic mother's house anyway, not that I would want to extend the effort. I just got really annoyed though that despite the fact DH and I have told my MIL that my toxic mother hasn't been the model mother she claims to everyone, my MIL refuses to understand it - yet has no problems with mixing into it and making em feel like a bad person:growlmad: My toxic mother is clearly taking advantage of her naive and gullible nature:dohh: Apparently my FIL talked to DH about it as well but when DH pretty much said the same that my mother is most likely just being dramatic and attention.seeking, he tended to agree more. My eldest BIL also asked but DH quickly got the topic changed after 2 minutes. Ugh, it's so annoying that even though they're no contact, my mother and toxic brother are working in tandem to destroy me in front of each family - my brother with my family of origin and my mother with the family I've married into:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

cute pics Miss Cassie ... she is so beautiful ...

Jch hope you've rested and the swelling has gone down...

FaithyJ its winter here and today has got to be our coldest day yet ... enjoy the pool ...

Kat such a pity the party turned into a topic of your mother ... I hope after the discussion you guys got to enjoy it though

AFM - I had my leg pull stiff over the weekend twice ... so I have been eating bananas in moderation though ... my leg is still sore and my muscle feels tight ... other than that I had a nice weekend relaxing with some movies and series and being in bed latest 9pm ... we also made our first purchase of diapers so things are almost done on our side


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> cute pics Miss Cassie ... she is so beautiful ...
> 
> Jch hope you've rested and the swelling has gone down...
> 
> FaithyJ its winter here and today has got to be our coldest day yet ... enjoy the pool ...
> 
> Kat such a pity the party turned into a topic of your mother ... I hope after the discussion you guys got to enjoy it though
> 
> AFM - I had my leg pull stiff over the weekend twice ... so I have been eating bananas in moderation though ... my leg is still sore and my muscle feels tight ... other than that I had a nice weekend relaxing with some movies and series and being in bed latest 9pm ... we also made our first purchase of diapers so things are almost done on our side


Yeah it really sucked and put me in a bad mood for most of the rest of the evening. I now shudder to think how my MIL is going to react when she finds out I won't be inviting any of my toxic siblings or my enabler cousin for the Christening, I'm sure she'll mix into that as well and try and make me feel like a horrible person :dohh:

Sorry about your leg, have you tried doing leg stretches? I think in my "What to Expect When You're Expecting" book they mention something about different stretching excercises that help. I haven't really read that part since I've dodged that bulletthough. Glad your weekend was much better than mine:thumbup: And great you've started buying diapers! I'm still waiting on the cloth diapers I've ordered. If they don't come by Friday/Saturday, I'll write to the seller and let him know there may be an issue.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks I will check if there is any online videos to watch ...


----------



## KatO79

I can maybe also try taking pics of the pages on my phone and attach them in a new post? I'll try anyway:haha:


----------



## KatO79

Hope you can read these Blessed:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat ... the pain has subsided somewhat in my leg after DH rubbed it and I took a warm bath ... I will try those exercises tonight too


----------



## ajarvis

JCh I'd be interested in joining the facebook groups! I can easily access those on my phone, and I access this one when on a PC. Balance lol.

Blessed I had leg cramps in my calf while sleeping had to get DH to rub away. My god the residual pain lasted a couple days!

I'm now 30 weeks and feel like I'm finally in the final countdown lol. Lots of braxton hicks, and hiccups happening recently. 

Been back to the gym last few weeks so haven't gained any weight! Even if I start gaining again the 1/2lb per week they say happens in final trimester I'll finish at the same weight I did with both the boys. Not too shabby :) 

Slowly chipping away at what we need to do for the baby's room. But with DH's Grandpa in hospital it's not going fast at all. Did some yard work etc. though yesterday to just try and catch the house back up into order. My boys have been on vacation with their dad. Which turned out to be good timing since we spent so much time in hospital. But I've missed them a lot so not a lot of "work" happening tonight lol. Some big brother and laundry folding :p


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww hope grandpa is ok ...

yes ajarvis the pain lasted a few days I did some stretches last night and I slept so well ... its a cold and wet day in South Africa today with some parts getting some snowfall ... wish I was home though LOL


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis awww so sorry his grandpa is in the hospital, it's hopefully nothing serious:nope:

DH never did get the changing dresser put together this past weekend so will definitely have to get him to do it this coming weekend. We did get a canopy for the cradle and the IL's have offered to buy a mattress for it since they messed up and told us it was an adjusteable crib. Here's the new canopy, got it at 50% off (which is good if it's only gonna be used for 4-5 months:wacko:):


----------



## Blessedbaby

nice one Kat ... and Im glad the inlaws are buying the mattress


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed:flower: Yeah especially since a mattress can be pretty expensive and it'll be only used for those 4-5 months. I've asked DH to try and ask his colleague if the crib she had is still for sale since she wasn't asking much for it. We'll just not tell his parents if she still has it and we buy it because I can just imagine them going nuts over that and being all "Why can't you just wait until those 4-5 months are gone?" Even if there's a sale again on cribs, we wouldn't be able to get one at that price so we'll actually be saving money. If she doesn't still have it, we'll just wait until the next sale on cribs and yet again, not tell his parents.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh gosh Im happy my inlaws don't involve themselves so much in our affairs ... they just go with whatever we decide and support our decision ...

I hope his colleague still has the crib available for you guys ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> oh gosh Im happy my inlaws don't involve themselves so much in our affairs ... they just go with whatever we decide and support our decision ...
> 
> I hope his colleague still has the crib available for you guys ...


Unfortunately, mine treat us like small children sometimes, especially my MIL is _really_ bad at involving herself in our financial affairs (although she isn't above doing cleaning around our house when she's here, guess it's a statement on my housewife skills although she's a bit of an extreme neat freak :wacko:). I think it's because DH is the only one working (making money) and I'm going to be a SAHM so she doesn't think we should be spending much money on anything. Not that we're going crazy with our money (with DH being especially frugal) so don't get it. I'm the only one that tries to set boundaries though for my MIL when she's going too far as DH has issues doing it himself sometimes - which can lead to uncomfortable moments for me as I'd rather not. I feel like I have such _huge_ issues with my own "family" (I call them my FOO = "family of origin") that I'd prefer to have as good of a relationship as possible with DH's family.

As for the crib, I hope so as well. Otherwise we'll just wait for another 40% sale on cribs at the local baby shop and buy one at that point. Guess we'll have to hide it really well if another sale comes up soon so my MIL doesn't go nuts, it's just not worth having it somewhere where she'll see it, especially if it's months before we're actually going to need to use it:nope:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies. We're hoping for the best. Right now taking it one day at a time.

Anyone nauseous again? Last week it started slowly - nauseous after eating, or not eating. But last couple days I'm full blown nauseous again. It's brutal. Just sitting at work feeling like I could throw up any second. Like being in 1st tri again, but with a huge uncomfy belly :p


----------



## twinkie2

ajarvis said:


> Thanks ladies. We're hoping for the best. Right now taking it one day at a time.
> 
> Anyone nauseous again? Last week it started slowly - nauseous after eating, or not eating. But last couple days I'm full blown nauseous again. It's brutal. Just sitting at work feeling like I could throw up any second. Like being in 1st tri again, but with a huge uncomfy belly :p

Yes, I had it for the past 4 days, including most of yesterday, then suddenly last night I was feeling much better and completely ravenous!


----------



## KatO79

Nope, no nausea but I think my heartburn is gradually getting worse:wacko: I've had a few really bad attacks the past couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Blessedbaby

also no nausea but my heartburn is at its worse


----------



## ajarvis

My heartburn is bad when it flares up, but it's no longer constantly there! So strange. 

Hit the gym this morning. Day 1 of the week. Hoping to knock out day 2 tomorrow evening, and day 3 friday morning. Then MAYBE camping. If so it will be our last camping trip of the year likely due to commitments and then being to far along.


----------



## Blessedbaby

enjoy the gym and the camping if you do go ... right now I just want to be home all the time


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis if you end up camping again, hope it's fun! I couldn't imagine doing that now, I have sometimes a slight struggle getting out of bed, never mind if I was getting up from the ground:haha:

So tomorrow is DH's 39th birthday, will have to pack his gift in:wacko: I got him a pair of nice clogs he can use when he's e.g. mowing the lawn. He's been talking about getting a pair for gardening work so bought them for him.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hope he enjoys his birthday and likes his gift ... my birthday is next week Tuesday


----------



## JCh

ajarvis said:


> JCh I'd be interested in joining the facebook groups! I can easily access those on my phone, and I access this one when on a PC. Balance lol.
> 
> Blessed I had leg cramps in my calf while sleeping had to get DH to rub away. My god the residual pain lasted a couple days!
> 
> I'm now 30 weeks and feel like I'm finally in the final countdown lol. Lots of braxton hicks, and hiccups happening recently.
> 
> Been back to the gym last few weeks so haven't gained any weight! Even if I start gaining again the 1/2lb per week they say happens in final trimester I'll finish at the same weight I did with both the boys. Not too shabby :)
> 
> Slowly chipping away at what we need to do for the baby's room. But with DH's Grandpa in hospital it's not going fast at all. Did some yard work etc. though yesterday to just try and catch the house back up into order. My boys have been on vacation with their dad. Which turned out to be good timing since we spent so much time in hospital. But I've missed them a lot so not a lot of "work" happening tonight lol. Some big brother and laundry folding :p

This is the October 2016 group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1559955644327684/?fref=nf 

This is the other, with some less people
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1686940544919655/?fref=ts

This is the group from the Lost7 group... had lots of drama originally
https://www.facebook.com/groups/997567740318255/?fref=ts 

If you can't manage to access these, then perhaps you can PM me and we will connect on Facebook so I can add you.


----------



## JCh

Managed to get swelling under control after keeping feet up several days and seeing if I could move baby by going on all fours to reposition her. 

Trying to find a place to live and REALLY hoping one works out.... it's horrible right now and super expensive. 

Feeling really tired again these days, anyone else had serious slow down? 

On a huge plus, I'm thrilled I've only gained 3.5 lbs - I'm bigger so don't need to gain much.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks JCH! I'll take a look from home.
Kat I have an air mattress so could be worse lol. This will be interesting though. Hope your hubby likes his gift :)

Camp may not make the gym today. Got to work and realized I forgot my gym bag. So depends on how quickly I can get home and then back to the gym.

Still super nauseous here and so tired. Been having an afternoon tea recently to keep me going. 9 more weeks....


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also have 9 weeks left but that's cause Im having a repeat csection ...

Jch Im super tired lately but I cant get comfortable enough at night to sleep ... 

I have 49 days of work left ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys, I hope so too:flower: Although he's not happy about now turning 40 next year:haha: Noticed today on FB that my enabler cousin wished him a happy birthday yet she ignored mine back in May:nope: It'll be fun to see if my toxic siblings write to him as well.

JCh glad that your feet are better now!

ajarvis yep an air mattress should help. Still I wouldn't relish the idea of getting up from that low on the ground:haha: Hope it goes well though and is a fun trip!


----------



## JCh

I totally spoke too soon, I think the heat is causing it... Another weekend of feet up. I think they swell while I'm at work sitting all day. Drank lots of water and gonna try to elevate them a bit under my desk. 
I do technical support and customer service for a manufacturer of electric radiant heat.

Curious what some others do for work? And how it is with reference to your pregnancy.


----------



## KatO79

I'm unfortunately unemployed despite 2 educations (took the 2nd one to open up for more job options which failed miserably) :( Planning on being a SAHM and doing some volunteer work at an animal shelter once baby is older plus start horseback riding again. There should be plenty of options so will need to find a riding school as buying my own horse is just not an option, way too expensive :nope:


----------



## FaithyJ

@JCh - I work for General Motors and am a team leader on the motor line. I have a team of 7 people I'm responsible for; breaks, repairs, covering them when they miss, etc.. So some days aren't terrible and other days I spend upwards of 9 hrs on my feet walking about 10-20 miles on concrete while repairing things on truck engines... Anytime I can I sit and put my feet up bc lately they've been swelling and hurting quite a bit..


----------



## MissCassie

I did my 2hr glucose test on tuesday and found out yesterday that i failed the test so i now have gestational diabetes :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kat: One of my TWW groups used to roll over and get a new name each month - three years ago a group of us ladies not having an easy go just kept at it so, we just kept carrying on. There are only four that haven't had babies; one of them lost a pregnancy at 28 weeks to HELLP, another the other had a MC (so technically even they had BFPs), I am one of two who were the holdouts on BFPs who are currently pregnant. None of us really do journals, we just check in that thread every couple of weeks or so. Honestly, it's been much nicer having a small group I really 'know' rather than a large group that I don't. I feel that way about this one, the ones of us who have kept up and posted regularly, like I actually am getting to know you all and genuinely care about what's going on for each of you. 

Regarding your mother - honestly - every post you make about her increases my gratitude that my MIL passed years ago and that I don't have to deal with her finding ways to make my pregnancy and this baby all about her. She was exactly like you describe your mom and the best advice I can give you with respect to well-meaning folks like your MIL is to not talk about your mother with them. Unless someone has dealt with a true narcissist, they honestly do not (and likely cannot) understand. Trying to defend yourself for setting actual or emotional boundaries, because that's the healthiest thing to do, just won't make sense to them. Politely change the subject or directly tell them it's not up for discussion with them and move on in conversation. 

@ajarvis: well done on maintaining your weight and getting the room ready despite the challenges with your family/ schedule. I also think it's great that you are getting out for the gym and especially for camping!!! 

@Blessed: happy early birthday to you, LOL, or maybe just happy birthday, given the time difference between us! 

@JCh: thanks for the FB links, I think we are almost ready to post something on there, but still not sure about joining a group. I am also bigger to start with, swelling included, I'm only up 5 pounds (2.27 kg) and that's after a nearly two week trip, eating my way through it! 

Are you moving in your local area or moving far away? Not like it really makes a difference, as packing up all of your things is basically the same, regardless of how far they are going once you get outside. 

As far as work goes, right now, I am a researcher and instructor at an academic institution in biological/ medical science/ genetics. I am applying for jobs all over the US to return to government laboratory work with the same specialty. It just takes forever for them to hire and do background studies before you can start work. There are a few chemical hazards that we have made minor accommodations to avoid me being exposed to, thankfully we work with a small collection of chemicals and the ones with reproductive hazards are well know and their avoidance is commonplace. 

@FaithyJ: your job description gave me a mental image of a pregnant Rosie the Riveter from WWII and I think it's badass. I am just now starting to have feet swelling issues, but before I went on my trip they were only problematic on days I didn't work out in the mornings, I'm hoping that returning to that schedule tomorrow will get it back under control! 

@MissCassie: you are at least the third one of us, so you are in good company! What are you doing for monitoring/ treatment?

AFM... apologies for all that catching up - two weeks away and this board came back to life while I was gone! I did the two weeks of monitoring for the GD and other than baked goods/ pastries, which I really don't eat, I didn't have anything above 120 mg/ dL at two hours post-meals and all my fasting tests were less than 95 mg/ dL (honestly most of my two hour levels were back to fasting). I also got results of blood work from before I left and my HbA1C was only 5.5, so I am curious if they are going to keep the GD diagnosis or not. I see the midwife tomorrow morning and the specialist next week, so we'll see. 

Our trip was awesome - we walked 4 to 8+ miles per day - I wasn't given restrictions for eating, so I ate what I wanted, but I generally eat very healthy. The time away was great, I feel like I have a lot better perspective on getting my professional stuff in order. Hubster and I are still completely in love with each other and enjoy as much time together as we can get - even after ten years together! I actually bought some clothes and two stuffed animals. The quality of 4.50 EUR onesies (~5.00 USD) at a drugstore are better quality that a lot of things I see for 2-3 times as much in the US. I climbed 299 steps in 30+C (nearly 90F) weather with no air conditioning and felt good mostly! I have some swelling going on and a dull ache in the joint between my pelvic bones in the front (like someone is slowly ripping apart my legs), but it hurts no matter what, so I haven't avoided anything because of it. We got some great photos, including ones of me and my belly, and visited one of my friends who is overseas and another stateside, who is a professional photographer, who did photos for us - I'll try to post at least one in my journal with the purchases by the weekend. Still tired from the last few days of travel home, so not moving quickly at the moment! Baby is a bouncy boy, for sure, he danced for me all the way across the Atlantic Ocean this weekend, which is incredibly reassuring. We see the midwife tomorrow, so hoping for a good report!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Clandestine ... Im glad you enjoyed the trip and got to spend some quality time with your hubby ... I cant wait to see your pics in your journal will check in sometime next week ... take care and rest as much as possible

AFM: I had my 30 week appointment yesterday according to my OBGYN even though Im only 29.5weeks LOL ... anyways all is well just my weight gain she is concerned about as well as my BP being borderline ... Im seeing her at 33weeks, 36 weeks and then my last appointment will be at 38 weeks ... cant believe I only have 3 appointments left ...


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine so true! My MIL seems to be a very naive person that constantly wants to believe in the good in people. Plus she has such a close and great relationship with her mother, I don't think she can imagine things being any other way for people. But my mother is also a great actress so probably has her believing that she's been such a doting and loving mother - hurl :sick: I admit I'm having issue telling her in the most polite terms to butt out because I feel like she's already seeing me in a negative light because of my mother's constant victim act. I would hate for her to see me in an even worse light. I can clearly see my mother has recruited her as a Flying Monkey, that's what narcs do yet my MIL seems to want to live in ignorancy. She does have a narcissistic older sister herself (although I don't think the sister is a full-blown NPD case like my mother is) who in turn has 2 equally narcissistic sons (e.g. none of them show up to the annual gardening work at DH's grandmother's house who's 94 and can't do it on her own). Plus DH's older brother's now ex-wife is definitely a full-blown NPD but it's like my MIL doesn't want to see that either although my FIL sees it pretty clearly (he's less naive than her). I think just changing the subject wouldn't work, I'd probably have to tell her straight out that it's not open for discussion although I'm not looking forward to having to do that but it seems like it's reached a point where it's become necessary. Although I'm sure DH won't like it much, he probably would tell me to just let it go and ignore it.

Blessed Happy Birthday :cake: Sorry about your results but glad the appoinment went well otherwise. I also only have 3 midwife appointments left counting the one on Thursday. The next one after will be on September 15th and the last on October 6th which is actually 3 days before my EDD:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks clandestine! But I think this was my last camping trip :p You seem to be doing pretty awesome yourself! All that walking and stair climbing! So cute that you and your DH are still so in love :)

Wow blessed! Just 3 appts! Time is flying eh?

So I went on my last camping trip of the year this past weekend lol. I was so sore, and tired after. OMG. I was home all day yesterday and I'm still tired. I have midwife appt. on thursday - first one in last 6 weeks. I think I'm now on every two week appt. But will confirm then. Then ultrasound next week. 

Last few days I've been so tired, and light headed just from simple things like standing :p It's going to be a long 8 weeks I think. But the crazy thing I read is that at 34 weeks they don't stop labor. So 2.5 weeks from now any time it starts could be THE DAY!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Saw a midwife yesterday, everything here is looking good! We are now on every other week appointments until 36 weeks, then weekly until delivery. I also, after that appointment, decided to hire a doula (birth assistant). I'm super serious about getting this kid out as fast as possible with as little intervention as possible, so we are enlisting help (the midwife questioned my "no epidural" stance in a way that felt really uncomfortable). The doula group I found does formal classes, which I think we are going to try after all (after writing them off previously). The one we love the most from their online profiles isn't available until next week due to vacation - so we are willing to wait to meet her! 

I still haven't posted photos of our shopping items or maternity photos - I swear I'm getting around to it! If any of you want to connect on FB, send me a PM. I think we are going to use the maternity photos to post an announcement there soon.


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine glad your appointment went well:thumbup: Wow every other week, here it's 30 weeks, 36 weeks and then 39 weeks. Nope I'm just sticking to having midwives (since I have yet to get a steady one:wacko:), don't think doulas are a big thing in this country either so it'd be very slim pickings. But I understand you not being happy about your midwife, they should be supportive of your birth plan. I'm more into doing natural pain relief myself but haven't entirely dropped the option of an epidural as I don't know how I'll feel while I'm actually in labor and how intense the pain will be. Looking forward to seeing those pics!

AFM I'm going to my midwife appointment a bit later today and hoping this will be my steady midwife. If not, I'm going to complain. Going to ask her today what to do as DH and I take off for vacation on the 14th and the 2nd childbirth class (on breastfeeding) is on the 16th. So either we need to drop it which I'm loathe to do or I'm hoping she offers I can hop on to another class. We'll see. Going to get a hair cut afterwards as I want to look nice for that wedding we're going to on the 13th.


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow we all so close to the end

Ajarvis take it easy ... are you done working now?

Clandestine glad everything is looking good and I hope you get to have the birth you want ...

AFM - celebrated my birthday by getting takeout and movies to watch with hubby and the kids ... yesterday slept most of the day as DH and Scotty spend the day at his parents house ... much needed break ... last night we had supper with them as my FIL left on a business/church trip this morning (he is a pastor) ... today is my son's birthday and we wont be doing much as tomorrow is school so might do something over the weekend if he doesn't decide to spend the weekend with his dad .... got him his gift and will get him a cake on my way home from work ..

then Im off/working from home from tomorrow until next week Friday and want to try and sort out Scotty's room and get rid of all things not used or worn anymore ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck Kat I hope you get a steady MW and enjoy the haircut


----------



## KatO79

Blessed sounds like you had a pretty good birthday :) 

So just got back and everything is looking good. My BP is normal, the glucose and protein levels in my urine are normal, uterus is again measuring a little bit ahead and baby's heartbeat was fine:happydance: Funny thing is baby is already head down with his/her butt up and a bit towards my left:confused: The midwife feels that if baby is head down, then it means that my placenta has most likely moved up so that's good:thumbup: Got a new day for that breastfeeding class which is also good, don't want to miss that as I'm planning on breastfeeding. The bad news was I got another temp, a vacation temp:growlmad: So only 2 more appointments and at this point, it doesn't matter much anymore:shrug: I'm just a bit annoyed that I never had a steady midwife from the get go. On the plus that's not baby related, got a nice new hair cut so that helped my slightly negative mood after the midwife appointment :haha:


----------



## JCh

Came across this, thought it was helpful for any first time moms, or moms who want a refresher. https://americanpregnancy.org/labor-and-birth/first-stage-of-labor/


----------



## ClandestineTX

I see a group of midwives that have rotating schedules at the hospital - so I get whichever one(s) are on shift when I go into labor. I have spoken with two companies that have groups of doulas and I am going to meet with at least three in the next week. They seem fantastic - like you get a birthpro bestie that will hang out with you and is super knowledgeable about natural pain relief and positions, etc.

@Blessed: I'm glad it sounds like you had a great birthday! 

@Kat: your appointment sounds like it went very well!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck Clandestine I hope you get a doula you like ...


----------



## Jkelmum

How we all doing ? My community midwife as decided me seeing her is pointless because I am at hospital twice a week. 
My gp is being awkward and won't put my morphine on repeat until baby is born nor will he send me to pain clinic ... So I have to see him every 28 days to review my pain levels he as added codeine in as and when I need it so will try not to take it ... 
How's everyone else
Sorry it's been so long my phone doesn't like this forum lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Blessed: thanks! We are meeting the first potential doula tonight and the other one next Friday. I don't think we have a bad choice, I think we have two very good choices to pick from! 

@Jkel: I have a specialist for some issues, but still plan to deliver with a midwife. Is there a particular reason they won't keep you on?


----------



## Jkelmum

I'm having a section weekly scans and monitoring twice a week


----------



## ClandestineTX

That makes sense, I suppose, as they wouldn't monitor the same way.


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine hope your new round of testing goes well, FXed:flower: Hope you find the right doula! Yep I'm really pleased that everything is looking good with me and baby and that other than my low lying placenta (which has most likely moved by now), there haven't been any complications :happydance:

AFM my DH seems to be behaving like a bit of an a**hole these days:nope: I think he's stressed at work and it sounds like there's a lot going on so think that's why, just hate that he takes it out on me. E.g. last night we were watching a movie after dinner ("Red Dragon" for the 2nd or 3rd time ever) and he kept falling asleep. I left him alone since he lately gets mad when I wake him up except for when he fell asleep with a beer bottle and was about to spill it all over himself and the sofa so had to wake him there. He woke up at one point asking about a plot point (why the murderer is being called the "Tooth Fairy") so I answered him. He then got pretty nasty and said that what I told him was BS and that they never mentioned anything about his teeth. I told him that they mentioned it while he was sleeping so how would he know, I admit I got a bit snippy because he was being mean about it. I can't even critcise him just a bit, sets him off too. Geez I hope that things soon get less busy at his job because it's making him a pain sometimes:nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

We have met several doulas that we think would be amazing, holding off making a final decision until Friday as the one we think we'd love the most is out of town until then - will post about her on your journal, Kat, as she's a Dane and has an -ah name!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

how's everyone doing ...

I think Im nesting ... I have been busy organising stuff and everything just irritates me ... tomorrow is a public holiday and I already told DH I hope he has nothing planned for tomorrow so we can sort out all his stuff lol he isn't impressed with me though ... Im meeting a possible nanny at 12pm today ... 

Clandestine that's great ... 

Kat my DH is like that sometimes too and he actually thinks Im the one being nasty LOL he said on Saturday it feels to him like he irritates me ... don't get me wrong HE does but I still love him


----------



## KatO79

Blessed sorry you and your DH have similiar issues. I'm hoping that mine will improve when we go on vacation, think he needs it as work has been crazy for him the last couple of weeks. He even worked at home part of Saturday and went to his workplace yesterday:wacko:

Guess things are ok. DH and I have been busy cleaning since we're getting guests tomorrow - a friend of ours that lives in Spain with his Mexican wife (they got married last summer) are in Denmark visiting his family and are coming over to see our new house. Not completely done yet as we still need to clean up the living room plus office/guest dining room so hoping to get most of it done today. Going to wait until DH gets home though as I seem to tire more easily and my back can't take both vacumming and cleaning the floors anymore:wacko: So only going to clear out anything that shouldn't be lying around in both rooms.


----------



## ClandestineTX

We had a go at the second hand shops yesterday! Hubster still has to make the crib, but no longer has to make a high chair. We found a fantastic, solid wood one for 110 USD that just needs to be refinished - it's almost exactly what I was going to have him make. We also went to Goodwill, a second hand shop, with a 20.00 "limit" just for fun and 23.29 later (due to a dinosaur sleeper we both agreed was worth breaking the limit for) we got like 10 little bodysuits, shirts, and sleepers from 3 months to 12 months. We aren't having the shower until Sept 10th, so between the things we bought overseas and at the shop, I feel like at least we have some things for our guy! 

And Hubster posted some of our maternity shoot on Facebook with a lovely message and so far, everything seems OK. I'm still nervous because I'm still looking to change jobs, but if I do any other in person interviews, it's obvious I'm pregnant.


----------



## KatO79

Wow Clandestine sounds like you have plenty of clothes to start off with:thumbup: Wish they had more 2nd hand stores here but they don't seem to be much of a thing here. Great about that high chair! I think we're going to wait as the one we want is a bit expensive. But it's practical as baby will be able to use it also when older as a regular chair. We may just end up asking for it for baby's Christening, probably gonna mention it to my ILs since they're the ones who'll most likely buy it. Yeah I can see the problem. Here in Denmark, _no one_ would hire you if they knew or suspected you of being pregnant (they don't want the bother of hiring you and then needing to hire someone shortly after to temp for you while you're on maternity leave) although I don't know how strict American employers are.

Wednesday we're going to my ILs to see what they have lying around of baby clothes though. It's stuff left over from DH's big brother's kids although I'm surprised anything is left. Might mostly be boy stuff though as I would think that most of the girl stuff was given to the ex-wife's sister that had a daughter a few years ago. We'll probably take everything they have as long as it's in good condition since we don't know what gneder baby is until (s)he's here:winkwink:


----------



## ajarvis

blessed I'm trying :p no more camping lol. I'm done work September 16th. Counting down the days :p

Kat that's an interesting theory about the head down and placenta! Mine is head down. I have my US today to see if it's moved :)


clandestine that's what i want to do in the next couple weeks - hit a goodwill or value village with a small dollar amount and see how much awesomeness we can find :) I couldn't imagine job hunting right now! Little different here maybe because we get a year mat leave, but I doubt anyone would hire me. Training would finish and I'd be off ha.

My Fiance went and cleaned out the baby's room yesterday! I finally feel like somethings happening lol. I now have to get all the boy stuff out of there and passed on. Then painted and do the one crib railing, and get the screws for the cradle. So So So close to being ready. I now feel like it's doable in the next 6-8 weeks :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I get up to 12 weeks job-protected and not required to be paid leave, I have enough sick and vacation time that 8+ weeks will be paid. My job has really gone to hell here since about April due to external factors, so I have been looking for a new one that will start in Dec or Jan, which in my industry - they do hire really far out because of required background investigations before you can start. It's one of the biggest areas that people disagree on in the USA - whether or not society should hold responsibility over people's personal choices to have children. It is what it is at this point, I just know I don't want my current job anymore and would like a new one lined up ASAP, as just knowing there was an end in sight would make it easier to tough things out for now. As far as whether or not a prospective employer would care? I can't say. I know I wouldn't be comfortable sacrificing my paid leave from my current employer (and you usually have to work at least a year before being eligible for it at a new one) and it would be inconvenient for them. Changing just after my paid leave runs out seems to be the best strategy, so at that point having just had a baby won't be too big of a deal and I have my mom to help us out in the earlier months.

@ajarvis - I highly recommend it! I wasn't sure we'd find much at Goodwill, as I was assuming the smaller things wouldn't hold up well, but there was a lot of barely used or still had tags from original purchases because people got them as gifts they didn't like, had too much, or kids grew to fast to use them much - but just a 20.00 for fun trip was awesome. I don't expect a small baby, he's been measuring a little ahead and we were both large babies, so I'm getting a nice assortment of 3M through 12M clothes, so as he grows we have things on hand. It just kills me that we got all that for a little more than 20.00, which is what a single body suit would have cost at a place like BabyGap!


----------



## KatO79

GL ajarvis! My u/s is first on Friday early in the morning:winkwink: Great you're almost done with the room. I'm almost there myself with the cradle and changing dresser both put together. I think we're just missing getting a hanging lamp that fits in with the yellow color theme plus clearing a couple of things out.


----------



## ajarvis

clandestine I was in the mall saturday killing time while my youngest was at a birthday party and stopped in at gymboree because they were having a big "sale" and things were still 20 bucks for newborn! They wear it for like a few weeks tops. Crazy. My older kids were around 8lbs each. So I only plan on having a handful of newborn and the rest 0-3 etc.

Exciting eh Kat? Can't wait to get some paint :) I'd like to paint this weekend so my boys can help out! We shall see.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey everyone! 

I don't seem to get much time online these days - what with working, being exhausted and having a toddler to run after. I also started doing exercise classes twice a week which has been pretty awesome really - they've really given me more energy!

Glad to see everyone is doing well. Not long now :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

ajarvis same as me I also officially finish on 16 Sept although working from home most of the time

Clandestine great buys Im sure you will get much more at your shower ...

Kat Im also not having a shower this time around simply because I don't want one ... enjoy looking through all the baby stuff today 

I haven't even started sorting Scotlynn's room and getting the crib into our room I have however spent the whole day yesterday sorting out through old clothes to give away and organised all our clothes drawers and wardrobes ... and started packing our winter clothes away ... its becoming warmer this side of the world which makes me so excited ... I have been feeling nauseous on and off since Monday and Im hoping its just something I ate and none of the first tri sickness creeping back ...

GL to everyone going for scans this week ...


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed here it's time to start checking winter gear to make sure we're prepared. Winter can start anywhere from Sept on lol. I actually dont even put the stuff away. the boots just go in the back of the closet :p


----------



## KatO79

Blessed here's hoping it's just something you ate! I had a day or two like that not long ago but nothing since. Sounds like you've definitely been busy! Envy it's getting warmer, here it's ever so gradually getting cooler.

As for clothes my IL's didn't have much really but we took most of what they had. Half of it was unmodern stuff from when DH and his brothers where born:wacko: Only took a couple of items that could still be used as most of it was clearly 70s style. I'm thinking combining it with more modern stuff might make it ok, like take one of the 70s sweaters and use modern pants and a onsie.

Ugh and my toxic mother called while we where there which ruined an otherwise nice visit :nope: Apparantly my MIL mentioned we'd be dropping by that day so she called. She loudly complained about how she constantly tries to call me but never gets a hold of me which is BS - she hasn't called me in many, many months which suits me fine. I didn't bother contradicting her, there's no point and would only fuel the drama she's trying to create. She was really annoying but managed to get rid of her relatively quickly. My MIL then asked about if my toxic mother said anything about eating more and I had to tell her no and that I never reached to ask. I feel like this was clearly just a set up to make me look bad and horrible to my ILs:growlmad:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no Kat Im sorry you had to deal with that while visiting your IL's ... as for the clothes sounds like a plan to mix and match it ...

ajarvis this is my first year packing stuff away LOL must be the nesting

AFM - I have a cold my sinuses are blocked, my ears are ringing, my throat is sore and my head ... I took one codeine tablet now as my friend who is a nurse said its safe to take ... I just want to rest and get in as much fluids as I can ... I hope its my last cold for the winter ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed:flower: Yeah I was totally annoyed that I had to deal with her in front of my ILs and her fake interest and her playing victim with her "Oh I can never get a hold of you!" I would love to avoid that situation again but not sure how:nope: I hope you soon feel better:flower:

AFM here are pics of some of the clothes we got. There was also a more modern knitted sweater in yellow and one in pink (that we'll only use if it's a girl of course) but must've been in the other bag in the car so will have to post pics of those at a later date:


----------



## KatO79

Oh and here's the lamp we bought for baby's room. It was the only unisex one and goes well with the yellow walls:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awww Blessed! I am so sorry you are sick! I hope you feel better soon and that the medication you were cleared to take helps you out.


----------



## ajarvis

I'm still having trouble finding baby clothes that are going to be appropriate for fall! All the stuff here is still summer, and we have barely had a summer. It's been so rainy and gross! 

Cute collection Kat :)


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis that's kinda weird. Here they're selling plenty of long sleeved onesies and sweaters and fleeces plus clothes with wool in them. Hope you manage to find some stuff soon!

Ugh does anyone have any suggestions on how to avoid the situation with my toxic mother again? I don't like that my MIL is enabling her and letting her call them to get a hold of me. I'm sure my mother was also telling them BS about how she can never get a hold of me (she never calls) and how she's starving to death because of her dentures. I'm starting to fear that my MIL will start pushing for me to either visit my mother more often to "take care of her" or worse, encourage DH and I to let her move into our house, maybe even saying it would be good so my mother could help with tha baby (which she won't) :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat - Honestly from everything you told us I would basically tell me MIL to butt out (in a nice way of course) and get my mother completely out of my life. It seems as if the drama with her consumes a lot of your life and it's just not worth it. Just my thoughts. Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree with Ash, LOL, she does know best! My deceased MIL was exactly the same and most people are nice and mean well, but really don't get it unless they've been there. You have to be firm and set boundaries and if you can be polite and do it with love - great. You can cushion it with things like, you think your MIL is great and know she's a lovely and caring person and know that she's trying to help, BUT... and then tell her as much of the truth as you are comfortable telling her. This isn't something that can be negotiated, it's not like you had a falling out with your mom, it's emotionally abusive and damaging. And it's not going to change. People don't outgrow narcissism.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I agree with Clandestine and Ash ... hope you get to speak to your MIL soon and tell her as much as you are comfortable with ... my MIL didn't understand the relationship between me and my siblings as her kids are all close until I told her why we are the way we are ... and she has been more supportive of me ...

Ajarvis the shops are now only starting to pack out summer clothes that's why I didn't buy much warm stuff for baby now during the winter stock ... I will do so at the end of October depending on how long she stays in the warm clothes or how hot it gets here ... Im hoping for a rainy summer though ... 

AFM - still feeling sick but Im getting there ... we going to a funeral tomorrow of a young girl that committed suicide down the road from us .... so sad ... and today myself and DH will be looking at some daycares for Scotlynn ... hoping to find a suitable one for her ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessed I'm so sorry, such a sad story :( Hope you find a good daycare center!

Thanks guys and you're right, I'll need to talk to my MIL although I'll probably wait until after we and them are home from our vacations (they're going on vacation right after we come home from France). I did send her and my FIL and email about 3 years ago once I realised my mother has NPD trying to explain things but they never responded - not sure if it's because they didn't want to understand it or what:shrug: I'll have to try again and tell them examples of what she's done and said. I think my FIL may be more open to understanding it now since realising his ex-daughter in law is most likely a narcissist as well. Tried talking to DH about it but he hates talking about unpleasant things so guess I'll have to do it myself. As for my mother, I'm definitely going to keep her as low contact as possible. I only see her once every 2 months most of the time and never call her. I think next time she calls my ILs to get a hold of me (because they've told her I'll be there), I'll refuse the call and let them deal with it - I think it's bad to let her think that tactic will work on me.

Got back from my scan and my placenta has moved up :happydance: But baby is measuring big in certain areas so they're going to let my midwife figure out if it'll be an issue:wacko: She asked us if me or DH measured big when we were born but none of remember anything about being told that, only that we both went over term. DH is now thinking it's a boy based on the fact baby is measuring big. So glad we didn't buy any clothes in the smallest newborn size (size 50) and went for the larger newborn size (size 56). Think from here on out we'll be buying stuff in one size larger (size 62) which here is for 3 month olds:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

that's great news Kat ... LOL it will be interesting to see if he is right once your baby is born ... with Scotlynn we were team yellow and on my last scan DH said she was a girl based on how she was laying in my tummy


----------



## KatO79

Yeah it'll be fun although I told him I don't think it always works that way that you can say for sure the gender based on the size. Although I'm glad baby apparently has long legs and not DH's more stubby ones :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL my OBGYN also said baby has long legs but then again my DH is tall


----------



## ajarvis

We painted the baby's room yesterday! Finally lol. Going to spot check it tonight to make sure it's good. Then next weekend take care of the crib railing being stained etc. then I should be able to get everything in there! But man. I went to the gym - body pump, grocery shopping, and then painting. Whew. So tired. On top of that I had trouble sleeping so I'm going to be very wiped out today!


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh gosh Ajarvis I hope you managed to get some rest


----------



## ajarvis

Not until at night! Of course dog tired all day. Get into bed. Can't sleep lol. I think I fell asleep around 11. My alarm went off for the gym at 5 - which I promptly reset to 545 :p - so 6.5 hours or so. I feel a little bit more human today :p


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: we didn't buy anything in the smallest/ newborn sizes either - Hubster and I were both big babies and we are 87.5-90% for adult height in our respective demographics, so I'd be shocked if we had a tiny baby! Plus ours was estimated at 4 pounds 15 ounces at 32 weeks last Friday... so I think my expectation is realistic. 

@blessed: I am so sorry to hear about the suicide! I know those kinds of funerals are terribly sad, but it's very good of you and your DH to show support for that family right now. 

@ajarvis: way to go getting the room painted and mostly sticking with your exercise! I am still walking almost every day, going to start yoga, too, maybe today, LOL, maybe tomorrow... definitely before the end of this week!


----------



## ajarvis

Clandestine I'm finally going to go tonight :p half hour body pump and half hour cardio is the current plan. 

Also toured the birth center yesterday. So looks like we're going for it. Unmedicated birth in a birth center rather than hospital. Kinda excited and nervous at the same time! Very nice place though! Very homey and relaxed. Much more better feeling than a hospital. Although she did mention that almost all of their births are water births which I wasn't completely down with. But I'm going to read more on that. Cause I can see how going from tub to bed could be uncomfortable. We shall see..


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from vacation, didn't have much internet access so first am able to respond now.

In short our vacation was really nice although the drive to and back were horrid because of the huge amount of traffic and how much road work was being done in Germany:wacko: Baby has been doing well although I suspect (s)he may have turned at one point but now I think is back to head down again. I made sure to stay pretty hydrated and we always had a few cans of water with us when we were out during the day. I'll post pics ASAP, also have a few bump pics in the mix:winkwink:

As for the wedding we went to the day before we left, that went fine as well. Baby was super active during the ceremony for some reason, not sure if it was all the psalm singing or the organ or what:shrug: There was some issues with the food for me as the bridal couple hadn't fully prepared the restaurant so I had to constantly ask for the courses without the meat. Almost got into an argument with one waiter as he kept insisting that I'm a vegetarian (and should be asking for vegetarian versions) when I'm not, I'm a pescetarian since I eat fish/shellfish:dohh: To make things better, one of the wives started asking me when we were going to have baby #2:wacko::dohh: I thought people first bugged you about that around 1-1½ years _after_ baby #1 is born, not already 2 months before baby #1 is due:wacko: DH and I sidestepped the issue but it did bug me. Her husband was constantly bugging me about baby #1 shortly after DH and I got married and now his wife is already bugging me about baby #2. So crazy!


----------



## Blessedbaby

sounds like you had a good time Kat ...


----------



## KatO79

Yes I did :) Wow things are a bit quiet on here aren't they? Was otherwise looking forward to chatting with everyone on here:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

i guess most of us post on the other thread now LOL ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> i guess most of us post on the other thread now LOL ...

True but even on that thread, you're the only one that has posted since the 21st when I wrote that I was now home:wacko:


----------



## twickywabbit

Hey guys, :wave: Can i sneak in here yall? My due date is November 5th but I have a c section scheduled on October 31st. So this little girl will be a Halloween baby. :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome twickywabbit! I'll add your info to the first page! 

An actual halloween baby! So many fun birthday parties to come :)


----------



## ajarvis

Front page updated!

Went to a fireworks festival last night. So not our thing. We didn't even make it to dark and we went home. I was asleep by the time the fireworks would have been just ending ha. But I did get 7 hours of sleep. Not that I feel any less tired. Just that I know it's good for me :p

16 days til full term though..... time isn't going as slow as I thought!


----------



## KatO79

Welcome twicky:flower:

ajarvis fireworks sounds nice to me but it sounds like it was a good thing you left early if you were so tired.

Ugh so was at my toxic mother's house today, luckily she behaved herself somewhat which was good. Unfortunately got a bad case of heartburn but some milk helped things so I was able to eat some dinner. Don't know if it was the coffee earlier or what, may have to totally avoid it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome twicky 

ajarvis I would probably leave so early too LOL I don't even feel like coming to work anymore ... Im just too tired and everything aches ... 

Kat my heartburn is so bad milk doesn't even touch it ... yes it could be the coffee as it relaxes the sphincter and makes the reflux escape from the stomach


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat my heartburn is so bad milk doesn't even touch it ... yes it could be the coffee as it relaxes the sphincter and makes the reflux escape from the stomach


Ugh so sorry, can you take anything for it? I was reading about pregnancy safe chewing tablets on the net, don't know if you can try something like that? Think I'll avoid those until milk doesn't help anymore though but it was good to know something like that is available.

I'll try avoiding coffee then, no biggie as I'm not a huge coffee fan anyway which is a bit crazy as the vast majority of Danes love their coffee :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

For heartburn I use tums, milk, water, and not moving once I find a position it doesn't hurt in!


----------



## KatO79

Ok I _really_ need advice now. My selfish, childish friend (wrote about her here for those that don't know about her: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nd-showing-no-interest-my-pregnancy-vent.html) who we haven't heard from since we saw her in June called DH today with the news that she was pregnant back in June when she was asking about the price of stuff and what happens at scans and appointments. She was otherwise due in February but turns out baby wasn't growing right and she's now very recently m/c'ed it. Now she wants to come over:wacko: I honestly don't know how to feel about this. I feel bad for her but at the same time feel like the only reason she got pregnant is because I am and she wanted to be the center of attention plus she never showed any interest in my pregnancy which you'd think she would when she was pregnant herself yet never once did she ask how I'm doing or anything even before she knew something was wrong. I just don't know, should I agree to let her come over? I know this sounds horrible, but I just can't stand yet another evening where everything is about her as I feel like our friendship seems to be almost constantly about her.


----------

